# IUI Girls Turned IVF - Part 69



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Keeping busy

Just checking in,
Hope everyones ok,
Take care all
X x x


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Just a quick hello for the new thread - bet this one brings us lots of luck.

I'm off to bed, was there til my mother rang looking for something on the internet!!!  

Hope all is good with you all, 

Love

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies just bookmarking xxxx 

hope you are all well xx

shenagh b back on soon 
missing the gossip


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well so much for my early night - I ended up coming down to the sofa around midnight and I'd say I fell asleep around 2am.  So tired today but starting dinner and getting washing done, all to stay awake.


Missy good luck tomorrow.  Hope everything looks rosy and that you're good to go!!   I know what you mean about knowing too much before the EC - I may pm you on that one....    

Suzie  how are you finding this week - good news from the scan.  Can't wait to hear your news on Friday    

Keeping any news from the clinic yet?  I know, another waiting period....  

Shenagh - what, us, gossip, I'm sure I don't know what you mean...   

AMF the discharge is almost gone - it may have laster longer than normal because of the Chinese herbs I was on - a blood tonic which aids blood flow - so since I've come off them, gone really light.  Sleep is now an issue, total turn around from last week where I couldn't get enough.  And my mood is fairly brutal but I did have a nose on google last night and seems that is how Cilest can affect some people. I just tell myself another 10 days and that's it.  I 

And I have to confess ladies, DH and I met in out mid (well his late) 30's so he was well established when I met him.  And as we both work in uniform he really had no option but to know how to iron.  

Right that's me for today - I need to keep active!!! 

Chat to you later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry you are finding it hard to sleep now when you were so tired last week, i'm still having no trouble but may be different tonight knowing i will be jabbing myself in the morning but i'm sure i'll soon get back into the swing of it. Bit scared of my scan tomorrow as AF hasn't arrived after finishing my pill last friday so expect them to say my lining is too thick!   

keeping busy do you want me to chase them up for you tomorrow when i go in    Just joking i'm sure they will be in touch very soon     
suzie     for friday

Hi to Bubblicious, shenagh, aimees and everyone reading because they think they may end up here.   
Let you know tomorrow how i get on.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi ladies,
Missy, good luck for tomorrow, really hope they don't say your lining is to thick.  I thought things were going to be quick with the clinic after what they to.d me on the phone, just appears they missed loads of steps out, like waiting for forms, filling in forms, waiting again! Guess I kind of think nothing will happen now until I get back from my hols.
Olga, I was on cilest, back in the days when I didn't want to get pregnant - how I wish I had known what we know now, any way I was only on it about 6 months cos it made me cry all the time and I just couldn't handle that. Hope you sleep better to night
Suzie, good luck for scan on Friday, hope you have lots of lovely follies
Shenga, hope your SIL isn't driving you to  
Hey to everyone else,
As for me, off to the first netball training of the season, it's bitter sweet, I love netball but really didn't think I'd be playing this season, didn't think i would be last season or then one before that, so it's kind of tough, especially as all the other girls seem to get pregnant just be saying I'm coming off the pill. Oh well, sorry to 
moan
Take are
Xxx


----------



## suziewong

Good luck for your scan tomorrow missy   

Olga - i am finding the stimming much better than the dr, i was so tired when down regging. Only 10 days to go for you...hope you are ok?

Shenga/keepingbusy - how u doing?


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Missy hope the scan went well today.  

Suzie I'm getting tired of feeling tired if you know what I mean.  And I find that once I'm on the injections I'm not so bad cause I think I'm excited about the cycle!!  

Keeping how did netball go?  I know it's bittersweet - I gave up scuba diving this season 'just in case' it caused any problems and I really did think I'd be expecting by now.  I went away on a couple of trips and it's a great crew so I had fun but it killed me seeing them head out on the boat -however many jokes I made about it.  But you know, your team mates and my diving club mates will be so happy for us when it happens for us!!

AMF - didn't go into work today - had a good nights sleep but woke up with a really bad sore throat.  So I stayed in bed til midday and finally got up.  Toast is about as much as I could manage.  But I slept the night thru so that's my silver lining today!!!  DH is off today and doing DIY so I'm now watching day time TV.  I'll be grand for work tomorrow.  He's off at the hardware and I'm going to have a shower when he comes home.  I've acupuncture at 5pm so with any luck he can work his magic on my throat too.  

Right, back to my TV - such a hard life.....

Catch up with you all later, xx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quicky from me    yes all was well at my scan and lining only 2mm so don't expect my spotting to turn into AF and i'm starting stimms today   
Did my buserelin fine this morning but my stimms are 300iu and they want it done in 2 injections which means 3 jabs everyday.   
DH always does the stimms so guess i will have to learn so i can do one in the morning. 

Olga hope you feel better soon.   
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi there 

I haven't been on for a long time just thought I would say.hi cxx


----------



## shenagh1

evening all!! or should i say morning! just sitting like a widow waiting on DH to come home from work and drying my eyes after probably one of the saddest films ive seen in a long time!

missy- glad all went well and your on track! i do all my own injections as DH hates needles and the one time he tried he hit a vein soo i do them all on my lonesome but i have big thighs so thats maybe why i dont feel it as much havent the stomach (excuse the pun) to do it in the tummy! does anyone else shoot into their thighs??

suzie- how did you get on today?

olga- i know the tired feeling im so sick of feeling exhausted coming home from work cuz honestly my house needs me to have energy to fix it and i could stay in bed all day! although maybe the late nights dont help! lol

keeping - how are you hun?? feeling better about the netball? xx

hi kitten xx

love to all and anyone ive missed i guess i may go watch some more tv and cry a little more lol

night/morning ladies xx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Shenagh - what was the film you were watching? And yes, the house has suffered.  I find when I get a burst of energy I get a lot done but that's seldom enough.  DH is good, I have to give him that.

Missy - how did you do with your injections this morning?  I hate needles and never thought I'd be able to inject myself but I saw the bigger picture - and the 5 minutes it took to prep and inject was better than a 2 hour round trip to a friends house for her to do them!!  

Keeping how are you doing hun?

AMF - Still not well but got up this morning and was in the shower before my head knew what was going on.  I really had to come into work today, even if I only manage til lunch time.  Acupuncture went ok last night - all he could say is that he is glad I don't tense up as much as I give out - I think feeling unwell didn't really help.  Went to bed just after 10pm but was still awake at 1am, then 4am, 5.30am.....and slept thru the alarm so didn't get into the office til 9am.  But the plan is, finish at lunch time and head home.  That's if I get my desk cleared.  Or I may work thru and take tomorrow off.  Don't want to be going sick!  But I'll be over this by Saturday.  Not going to let it take over my weekend as well.....

Anyway, back to work for a couple of hours, chat to you all later xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Aww, Olga. I hope you feel better soon.

Missy, well done! Glad things are going well for you.

Hi Shenagh, Suzie, keeping busy, Aimees and anyone else reading. And welcome, Kitten.

No news from me ... I'm still waiting for AF. It's been 30 days since I stopped DR and I _think_ she's on the way.


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious I know the feeling - I had a 51 day cycle!!!  I really hope that you don't go this far!  I was on to the clinic at day 40 and they gave me provera.  

Hi Kitten - hope you're doing ok? How is your little one doing?  Always good to see a positive outcome on threads!!!

Keeping - when's the next netball practice?

AMF - took that half day and slept for a couple of hours so feeling much better.  Had dinner and sitting down relaxing.  Work again tomorrow but I've made an appointment to get my eyebrows done tomorrow so I'll have to leave early, ah well!!!  I've a wedding next weekend so looking forward to that.  It'll be the last blow out for 40 weeks....   

Chat to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Missy, yippee for starting stimming. I do all my own injections. I don't like the idea of DH injecting me.
Olga, glad you are feeling a bit better. Netball was good ta, we did a mega fitness session and my abs know they have been worked. Training again next Tuesday and I've asked the coach if I'll have a six pack by my holiday! It was lovely seeing the girls as I miss them in the summer, but the conversation with one of them in the car on the way home who doesn't know about our fertility journey was a bit close to home. She was talking about another friend who is trying for a baby and how has only told her as she doesn't want to deal with people asking how things going if it doesn't happen quickly. 
Aimees, good luck for scan tommorrow.
Bubbalicious, hope she comes quickly and you can start stimming or doesn't come at all as you are pregnant.
Shenga, I only inject in my thigh. My old clinic only taught thigh injections as they said some people were sensitive about tummies as the reason there injecting is fertility. You heard anything from your clinic yet? I'm still waiting!
Hey kitten,
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

hope you are all well.

Shenagh - i don't go for my scan until tomorrow. Will keep you all posted.

x


----------



## olga74

Suzie - good luck this morning hun


----------



## shenagh1

hey all

suzie - sorry must have read it wrong well good luck today then hun 

olga - how are you?? feeling any better it was a film called the lost valentine i just found it so sad x

hi bubbs- how are you!

keeping- i always thought the tummy wouldst work on me anyway because im tubby!! glad netball was good for you hun xx

hi to everyone else
afm- you can prob see im on day whatever of a new cycle!! but this time.with no hospitals or bad things xx
doubt it will amount to anything but while im waiting ill give anything a shot


----------



## suziewong

Hi,

Had my scan today, 7 follies on left and 6 on right, biggest one is 15mm. EC booked in for Wednesday......... scared is not the word!!!


----------



## olga74

Suzie - wow that sounds fantastic!!!  Silly question but is there a chance any more will grow?  I know my consultant said they usually get between 8-12 for you're above average.....      And I've no advice for you, haven't been on this road yet....But I'll be thinking and       for you on Wednesday xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, i don't think that would matter, in my nurses words, you need a bit of fat to inject in - she was referring to my thighs! I'm on a natural cycle same as you, still hoping!
Susie, fantastic news on those follicles, take care x x x
Missy, where you gone? Hope you're ok
Olga, how many more days on the pill?
hey to everyone else,
AFM still waiting but really looking forward to the bank holiday weekend
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

I'm still here ladies  just been really busy doing some work in the bathroom. The shower has leaked for ages and we thought the floorboards would have been rotten but to our surprise they weren't so shower screen out, all old sealant out just off to give it all a good clean before putting it all back again (with no leaks  )
Wanted to get it all done while i can still help DH and we have no bath so have to go to mums the next few days to use her shower (only 2 mins away)

Keeping busy thanks for checking on me  i have no side effects apart from feeling like a pin cushion. 
3 injections a day sometimes 4  if there isn't enough left in the cartridge and we have to do another one but it's worth it.  Learnt how to do the puregon too now.

Suzie well done for getting to EC and i know how you feel about being scared but just think they aren't going to kill you and it shouldn't take long and you will have pain relief. That's what my mum says to me  
Are you having sedation or GA? I'm sure it won't be as bad as we think    Good luck hun

Olga hope you enjoy the wedding and the drink while you still can! 

Still hoping that you all get natural BFP's where possible


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

Not sure if anymore will grow, if they do I doubt they will be very big.

x


----------



## Missy123

suzie just want to wish you lots of     for tomorrow.
Olga was the wedding last weekend or this one coming? Hope you had/have a good time    it will be your last!   

keeping when are you off on holiday? Hope you have a lovely relaxing time. Any news from the clinic yet?   

Any news from anyone else? Gone very quite on here      to you all.

Well i had my scan today and i have 18 on the right and 10 on the left! Sizes vary and they have reduced my dose as they are now worried about OHSS.
Not sure how many i will have at the correct size for EC next week but will have a better idea at my next scan on friday. xx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Missy - yes it is very quite!! I've nothing happening, 5 days left on the pill.  And wow, 28.....need I say any more...    Keep an good eye on yourself don't hestitate if you've any concerns about the OHSS.  I'll be keeping any eye on you in here!!

Keeping any updates?

Shenagh how are you doing missus?

SUZIE              for you tomorrow hun.  Can't believe it's come around so quick for you.

AMF Working out of the office for the next 3 weeks so long days but it's keeping my head from worrying about the cycle.  We're heading down the country on Friday for the wedding on Saturday, should be good fun - it's my cousin getting married and she's about 8 years younger than me. We're making a weekend out of it so not back until Sunday at which stage I'll be finished taking the pill.  Should be all systems go next week.  I'm so glad my clinic does early appointments because of work  - it does mean 6am starts      

Anyway, I'll catch up later

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga and Missy,,
Thanks for the well wishes, i'll keep you posted.

Missy - 28 follicles!! amazing!! 

Olga - hope you are well.

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey missy, wow 28 follies, that is a lot! Can't believe it is finally all happening for you.
Olga, have a fab wedding Hun, enjoy the time away with DH. When do you start stimming?
Suzie, good luck for tomorrow Hun,
Hey to everyone else.
As for me -still waiting, off on hols in 2 and half weeks so am guessing I won't have an appointment before we go. Oh well, at least it means I can have a lovely holiday and come back rested ready for it all to start,
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hey keeping, 

I'm due my AF on Tuesday next, that came around so quickly, so should have a baseline scan on the Thursday and let the stabbing commence!!  So by the time you and DH are home I'll be done and dusted, so to speak, and hopefully on the 2ww......  Anyway, where are you heading, anywhere nice?  It's good to take some time off, I know, even though I had loads on, having August off did us the world of good - now 2 weeks in the sun by a pool, relaxing and waited on hand and foot with some tourist stuff thrown in would be soooooo good.... So have a ball and I can give you all the details when you're back!!  I'm due to have EC the week on the 19th and ET the week of the 26th....and I'm trying no to think further ahead than that.  

And you know the luck of it, you'll get the letter the morning you're heading away!!

Chat to you soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi ladies,

Had EC this morning, got 12 eggs , hopefullt they fertilise, ET friday x


----------



## Missy123

suzie hope you are feeling ok after EC and     for some good news tomorrow    then PUPO on friday   12 that's great   
Olga that has come around really quick and i tell you it goes even faster once you start jabbing. Went so slow to get started and now i can't believe EC is next week.    
Keeping busy can't believe things aren't moving with the clinic but after 2 weeks away who knows you may not need them    
Shenagh, Bubblicious and aimees    hope you are all ok


----------



## olga74

Suzie         how are you feeling hun?  (or should I ask...)  That's 12 chances for you......I'll be saying a prayer for you tonight, well for your eggs really.....   

Missy it can't possibly go any faster - and there was me dreading the whole 3 weeks on the pill.  I still don't like it but 4 more to take then that's it!!  How are you feeling?  

Keeping & Shenagh - evening ladies, how are you?  Any netball this week keeping?

AMF no news, working away and I won't get to have a lie in til next weekend.  So busy but guess that's helping speed up the time.  

Chat to you later xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga Yay to 4 more, Hope you haven't missed any! So you should be jabbing next week, scary and exciting   
I'm just feeling bloated, have gained about 4 inches around the waist so far    Going to need a new belt at this rate or none at all, no way of my jeans falling down now!
So glad they were abit big to start with after losing 10 pounds since doing the IUI's but it's all going back on again (stupid meds) do they have the same effect on you?
I only got spotting 5 day's after stopping the pill and no AF showed up so don't be surprised if it happens to you and when i went for my baseline scan my lining was only 2mm.
Your guinea pig say's keep me updated   

suzie


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Suzie, hope your feeling ok after egg collection, 12 eggs yippee, hoping and praying it's good news tomorrow and Friday   .
Missy, sorry your feeling bloated, drink lots of fluids and look after yourself  
Olga, yeah to only 4 more pills! You will be on 2ww when I get back from my hols. We are off to Sri Lanka for a week and then being very indulgent and spending a week in the Maldieves. We just feel like 2011 has been pretty pants and we need to have some us time. Netball was good last night although coach is working us very hard, I'll have a six pack if we keep going like we are!
Shenga, any news Hun?
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, consultant has gone on hols for a fortnight and they need to check something with him or her, no idea! before they can action referral, but they didn't say what they need to check and it was DH who phoned and he didn't ask! Missy, is there really only one consultant! So I think it is safe to say we won't have an appointment till after we get back!
Take care all
X x x


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done, Suzie.  I hope your eggies produce a good number of embryos.

Missy, 28 is a fantastic number.  Hope OHSS stays away.  Good luck for your Friday scan.

Olga, hope all goes well.

Keeping, hope you get your appointment soon.

Hi everyone else.

AFM, I had a consultation today and a scan.  And 35 days after stopping DR, I have not ovulated yet.  I have one big follie so we will be SWI in case we have a chance of a natural BFP and then, if I don't get pregnant then AF should be arriving in a fortnight.  I will then go on to follicular protocol which will mean DR from CD2.


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

feeling pretty good after EC today. not as bad as i thought. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie glad it wasn't as bad as you thought that puts my mind a little at ease as i have been thinking the worst.     you get good news today and hope you keep feeling ok.   

Keeping funny you should say that the consultant is on holiday as for the first time ever i had to wait for a phone call about my meds after the scan, normally they check with the Dr and tell you there and then. There is 2 of them so hoping one will be there for my EC next week.   
Sri Lanka and the Maldeves lucky you, hope you have a lovely time you sure deserve it.
Bubblicious you haven't been having much luck with the DR part have you    It maybe for a reason and get a BFP this month    
I have never heard of a follicular protocol but    that if AF does show that that will work for you.

Take care ladies and will update you tomorrow after my scan to let you know when EC will be


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. Thanks for all the   and   regarding my little eggies. Well it worked....11 out of the 12 fertilised and i am going in for egg transfer tomorrow at 8.15am....  

xx


----------



## Missy123

That's fab news suzie    Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## olga74

Suzie that's fantastic news - how many are they transferring tomorrow.  I'm going to set my alarm and say a prayer then you're going in        

Keeping wow - can I come too??  Your holiday sounds fab.  Never know, you might not need the treatment xxxx  And go girl for the six pack!!


Bubblicious - I'm not sure how DR works but I know my last cycle was 51 days long - and I've had that even before I started treatment.  I really hope you get your BFP....and then you won't have to worry about the witch!!

Missy - good luck with the scan tomorrow.  I'll be waiting to hear how you get on.  I was shopping today and bought a couple of pairs of (cheap) jeans a size bigger than normal - just for the comfort factor.  And I wear a uniform for work so borrowed trousers 2 sizes up from normal.  Not something I would have thought of before yesterday.

AMF 3 pills left.  I'm home from work, have ironing to do (Keeping I promise it's not the only thing I do   ) and I had recorded a documentary on Octomum - 20 mins in and she's a looper!!!!  But hey, shows why there is regulations for IVF !!!!

Anyway chat up tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga guess you are getting ready then with your bigger trousers    I'm sure not all people put on weight/get bloated with tx i think i must be just unlucky with it.   
Well if you don't need them for tx you will after    
Enjoy your Octomum and keep ironing! I have watched donor mum and one on surrogacy in the last week, very interesting but going to concentrate on having my own first!     
Suzie


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

not sure how many they are putting back, they are going to discuss it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, fantastic news, 11 fertilised, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.   
Missy, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you have a good number of the right size follies but not to many  
Olga, are you sure you don't just do ironing!    My acupuncturist went to a seminar the other week with a guy from Taiwan who is apparently revolutionising acupuncture and recommends using points in the most sensitive areas, e.g finger tips, that normally people avoid cos they hurt, we'll it is safe to say they do hurt! Didn't help that I sneezed once I had all the needles in and she had left the room! How your acupuncture going? 
Hey to everyone else,
Take care all
X x x


----------



## shenagh1

ladies quick question!! sorry i haven't been around but i went for a sneaky scan.and have 3 follies so iui tomorrow only thing is iv no ov tests in the house and i dont feel like iv ov yet even though i took injection last night! any ideas xx

suzi- fantastic news     

hey keeping, olga, missy  etc xx
missy -g'luck for your scan x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Shenga, I thought you ovulated between 36 and 40 hours after trigger, so that would mean you should ovulate today, which would be perfect to,ing for IuI I think. Good luck
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Suzie best of luck this morning Hun x


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

Had ET this morning and 9 of the 11 fertilised eggs were not good enough. 
The ones that were ok were 4 cell and grade 3 (our clinic grades them from 4= excellent to 1= poor, so i suppose they are average)

They gave us the choice to put 1 or 2 back and we decided with one as I am so petrified of the health risks/complications that can come with twins, i think I have frightened myself with watching too many birth documentaries. They are freezing the other one.


Has anyone else heard of success with a grade 3 , 4 cell?

Also my clinic didn't give much info about why the other 9 failed to continue to grow - just said it was one of those things....however i am not convinced.

Hope everyone else is ok , sorry about the alll about me post x


----------



## Missy123

EC is Tuesday!    That came around quick once i got started.
Just had a mad few moments as the clinic rang me 45 minutes before they finish to say i needed a different drug to inject on sunday for trigger so a mad dash to swap the drugs over but i made it. 
I only had to have 5000iu and it's easy to do it with pregnyl not so easy with otrivelle but there's a shortage of pregnyl at the moment.   
I have 11 over 15mm at the moment with some close behind so won't know til tuesday what i have but i want lots of sedation!     
Suzie how does it feel to be PUPO?    
Shenagh how things went well today    

Keeping busy you are braver than me! After all the needles i have had acupuncture should be a walk in the park but the thought still scares me.   

Olga how's the ironing going?   
Bubblicious


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Suzie, I really can't help I'm afraid as this is all new to me. Hope the one that's been put back makes itself a lovely little home     
Missy, all looking good for you, have a relaxing weekend in preparation for Tuesday. The needles aren't scary, initially it was the feeling trapped I didn't like cos I couldn't just get up with all the needles in but now I like the fact I can't do anything for an hour!
Shenga, hope all went well today
Olga, not many pills to go now- just two
AFM lovely weather here for so we are heading out for a nice long walk
X x x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

I don't feel any different being pupo, i think i'm a little disappointed after 9 of the fertilised ones didn't divide  so feeling quite negative.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Missy123

oh suzie don't feel disappointed    you have done so well to get this far and you have a little one settling in as we speak    and another one for a sibling!   
I know it's hard when you started with a good number but we all know nothing is straight forward on this journey.    Lots don't get that far!

Keeping hope you enjoyed your walk


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, sending you masses and masses of  . Try and stay positive x x x


----------



## olga74

Ladies it's late and thereis a bottle of wine or two down the hatch. Being on the phone doesn't help! 

Suzie congrats on being puop! It only takes one xx

Keeping How's it going Hun?

Missy wow Tuesday? Oh chick I'll be thinking of my guinea Pig. Seriously how quick was that? 

Amf. My folks were down and I think I do better when it's without my siblings with them. Good night and looking forward to the wedding tomorrow. 2nd last pill! 

I'll catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, well done on being PUPO.  All it takes is one and a grade 3 is still good.  Try to stay   and visualize that embryo implanting and growing.

Missy, good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Suzie how are you feeling hun?  So half way thru the 2ww - is it a 2ww with IVF? or is it shorter cause they've done the intro, so to speak    

Missy hope you're doing ok.  Hope you've relaxed all weekend - big day Tuesday!!

Keeping  have you started getting organised for the holiday yet? Do you need me over to iron.....

Bubblicious any sign of the of your AF hun?  

Shenagh - how did your IUI go - congrats on being PUPO...That's you and suzie!!!


AMF had a great weekend away, (did the late night post tell?) and now realised that it was the last drink last night until 2012!!!!! PMA!!!!! So tired but slept when we got home and feeling ok now.  Chinese in on the way then just have to get ready for work tomorrow.  There has been so much drama in the office while I was out last week and I think it's coming to a head this week.  Somehow I've landed in the middle of it and it's nothing of my doing! But all I can do if my work and anyway, i've way too much going on to worry about it.

Right, dinner is here in 5 minutes - again the last 'bold' night!!  Chat to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga, 

I'm fine thanks, just taking it easy. OTD is 16/9/11


----------



## Missy123

Olga enjoy your chinese and you won't even miss the drink when you get a      Not long now.   
suzie, bubblicious and shenagh     
keeping busy   

2 hrs til trigger, 38 til EC, just drinking my 2nd protein shake of the day after my roast dinner no idea how my waistband will cope!    No room for my lemon meringue pie now! Any takers


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, glad you had a lovely weekend, when do you start jabbing? Yeap be lovely if you could do my ironing! DH has started packing, but i haven't yet, that's next weekends job.
Missy, what are the protein shakes for? Hope trigger doesn't hurt to much. Can't believe how quickly time has gone since you started stimming.
Suzie, how are you feeling, hope your resting up Hun
Hey to everyone else
AFM, had a lovely weekend with friends and been cooking up a storm, made two different types of chutney with veg out my garden and a scrummy tiramisu for dessert yesterday.
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies, hope we are all ok, 

Got my first appointment for ivf on Wednesday it's at guys hospital nervous but excited! Trying to do research into what the full process of ivf is! 

X


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Missy how did the trigger go last night?  And did you really leave the pie Shame....    And same question as Keeping - protein shakes?  

Lily welcome to the thread - there seems to be a core group of us here and we're all fairly new to IVF but ask away and I'm sure between us we'll have answers for you. I hope you're not here too long   

AMF Ok had a last glass of wine last night - my best friend (since we're 4!!) is moving to Germany.  She is my rock and has gone thru everything on this journey with me.  But it's really not that far.  I'm now waiting on my AF - hopefully tomorrow, then it's all guns blazing!!!

Anyway, back to work with me, hi keeping, shenagh, Bubblicious & Suzie

Chat to you later xx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly welcome and sorry you had to join us over here but good that we will be able to help you with any questions you might have.  
Don't be afraid to ask if there is anything you want to know. It's only natural to feel the way you do, we all do too, it's the unknown. 

Kepping the shakes are hopefully to keep OHSS at bay, the consultant told me to have 3 a day.  They are so filling i'm finding it hard to eat my normal food aswell. 
That's unusual it's usually the man that leaves the packing so long we end up doing it! I wouldn't trust the other way round as i would hate to see what DH would pack for me! Mmm to the home cooking!
Suzie hope you are looking after your precious cargo!  
Olga we just have to wish AF for you now so you can get your baseline done this week   
I need some bigger jeans as i tried on 3 pairs today (one pair i only bought last wednesday they fitted me then) and i can't do them up by inches!  
Shenagh and bubblicious 

Trigger was terrible really hurt as my skin is like a rhino  Tummy all bruised, tender and bloated but on the upside EC will be all over this time tomorrow!


----------



## Missy123

Olga i managed to squeeze the pie in later! Sorry   
Sorry that your bf is moving to Germany    but it could be worse and be Australia! I'm sure you will still be able to talk and see each other lots, i know it's not the same but you still have each other.   
And us


----------



## olga74

Missy that was the plan 2 years ago and it didn't work out, and there is mails, skype, phone and 200euro to fly direct!!!!And I know I have you guys too.....xxx

Now, what is in your protein shakes, do I need to ask can I have them, are they nice?  Any recipes or do they need to be bought?

And will this day never end - it's dragged since lunch but only 20 mins to go them I'm out of here!!!

Chat later xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry your day has dragged!    Mine is going too fast!! EC getting nearer and getting more nervous by the minute   
I'm such a wimp, never broke a bone or had an operation etc worse i've had is the dentist!
My friend who also has ICSI at our clinic was also told to have shakes, complan or build up etc i just buy asda ones in a tub works out cheaper at £4 and does 9. I think they are lovely. Just mix with water.
Anything that has lots of protein in but i was taking them anyway for protein as i'm veggie so just had to have more. Got to make the most of it now as i'm nil by mouth after midnight!   
No decaf cuppa in the morning is what's going to get me!


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies how are you all??

missy -aw nil by mouth sucks x   for you hun

olga - sorry to hear about your bf like the girls said it will get better

Lilly- welcome hun

keeping- how are you chick? still waiting?

suzie-hope you have a quick 2www and congrats on being pupo hun  we test same day xx
anyway hi to anyone i missed 

love to you all xx

afm-- had the most horrible iui a few cycles ago the nurse scraped my cervix and i was in agony and with my best follies ever this cycle she.managed to do it again soo angry  !


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Well I'm just back from the first netball match of the season, safe to say the 6 months off from exercise because of treatment did not help my fitness and I was cream cracked, but it was nice to play competitive sport, only thing is, it has induced AF to come early. I didn't ovulate till day 15 this cycle (normally day 11/12) so wasn't expecting the witch until Friday. If I had ovulated as normal then it would have been today/tomorrow so that's one more BFN for me- even though it was au natural this month I was still hoping and it means timing is pants for our Holiday, will ovulate the day we fly most likely! 
Missy, hope all goes well tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you   I associate protein shakes with my friend hubby who loves the gym!
Olga, hoping AF arrives for you Tom and you can start stimming. Sorry to hear about your BF. My Sis who i am mega close to lives in Canada, but we manage to keep in touch, even with the time difference.
Shenga sorry the nurse scrapped your cervix, grrrrr, hope your ok otherwise
Lily, welcome to the thread and good luck for wednesday
Suzie, how you doing Hun, ok I hope
Hey to everyone else
Still no news on appointment
Sleep well all
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping sorry it didn't happen this month hun xx

Missy hope you're able to sleep and I hope it all flies by in the morning. 

Hi to everyone. Sorry it's short, not great being on the phone. 

Sleep well and may our tomorrows make all our dreams come true


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, good luck this morning, hope there are lots of lovely eggs and the whole experience is ok  x x x


----------



## olga74

Missy hope it all goes well this morning xx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one as i'm sore and tired, they got 12 eggs although took ages (nearly 2 hours) and i felt almost everything so don't go much on sedation!
My ovaries are now only 2mm apart so think that's where alot of my pain is and also have tablets to take to help stop OHSS and she said now have 5 shakes a day if i can!
Just got to wait for the dreaded call tomorrow now.     I'll keep you updated   

Shenagh sorry it was painful for you too but    it will be worth it   
suzie    
Keeping sorry AF turned up for you   
Lilly good luck with the consultation tomorrow   
Olga hope AF arrives soon for you


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey missy, sorry it was so painful for you,   but yeah to 12 eggs, that's great news. Hope those protein shakes do the job and the pain killers work, rest up and let us know what they say tomorrow,
Hey to everyone else
X x x


----------



## olga74

Wow Missy, 12 is good - and sorry it was so painful     And 2 hours - never realised it'd take that long.  And sorry if it's a terrible question but are everyones ovaries that close together.  I think my biology is all over the place - or I'm thinking that what I see at the scan is the size of the actual bits!!!  Guess that's not so......  
But look after yourself hun, pain killers, hot water bottle, shakes and lots of TLC.  I hope and pray your beans grow well tonight       

Keeping how are you today hun?  Sorry my message was so short - was in a friends house and on the phone last night.  I know you must be disappointed hun      It's no consolation but you can relax on the holiday, come back refreshed and join this IVF madness    

Shenagh how are you feeling today - I hope there's no pain or discomfort since you're lovely nurse did her best!!!!  

Lily good luck tomorrow with your consult - I'll check in later and if you have any questions shout and I'll give you whatever information I have.  Let us know how you get on xx

Suzie how are you feeling hun, almost finished your first week of the 2ww    

AMF - So no AF yet, can't say I'm surprised - seriously when has the   ever turned up on time?  But I'm out of the office working and so busy that I really don't have time to worry about it, well not too much time anyway...      

I was chatting to my friend who's heading off and realised that I'll spend more quality time with her when she's away and I visit.  And skpe will be burnt out.  And she'll be home every few months too - so thanks for making me see the silver lining of this one.  

Anyway, Lily, I'll drop in later, hope you get to post any questions - now I'm not an expert but might be able to help.

Oh - just to mention - I'm an emotional wreck!!! My neighbour dropped in, to let me know her dad had passed away.  She had been over for 5 weeks on holiday and was only home and as she's from Malaysia it's 24hrs journey and she didn't get home for the funeral.  So, God love her, I start crying - I felt so bad and tried to explain that it was that I was so sorry but seriously - she didn't need that....When I'm pregnant I'll explain to her what it was all about!!!

Chat later 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, I was terrible when I was DR the first time. A colleague called me irrational when I went on a moaning rant and had to leave the the office to cry [honestly, I've never cried at work before!].

Missy, sorry EC was so painful but 12 eggs is a fantastic haul. Get those shakes down you. Have you also tried protein balls from Waitrose [the whole foods section]?  They're made by a company called Bounce. Keeping everything crossed for good news for you tomorrow.

Hello Lilly, I think I forgot to say welcome. Hope your consultation goes well tomorrow.

Keeping, sorry AF turned up, hun. I can't remember where you're at in the process. Will you be off to an IVF consultation soon? Or starting soon?

Shenagh and Suzie, I hope you are both keeping well.

AFM, I think AF is due at the end of next week so I should be re-starting IVF soon. I'm on a follicular protocol, which I understand to be a bit of short and a bit of long protocol. I will DR but it will be earlier in the cycle than the long protocol. I think, it basically follows your natural cycle so it should take approx four weeks start to finish. I'm raring to go. I doubt that I'll get a natural BFP this month [is it bad that I have come to accept that AF will inevitably arrive every month?].

Sending PMA to all.


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
Lily good luck for consultation today  
Missy, hope the phone call comes quickly and it's great news, just remember, 12 chances    
Olga, sorry the witch hasn't arrived yet - typical, she comes when you don't want her to and doesn't when you do! What if she doesn't come, will the scan you and start anyway? I said pretty much what you said to DH on the phone last night. Lets go away, not think about conceiving, drink what we want eat what we what and then focus on it all when we get back, as hopefully we will have appointment and stuff then.
Bubbilicious, I think perhaps acceptance that she will come every month is a good thing, means perhaps a little less heart ache when she does arrive, maybe. I'm still waiting for my initial IVf consultation. Feel like I have been waiting a very long time but have to keep reminding myself it is only 7 weeks!
Suzie, hope your OK and the 2ww isn't driving you to 
Shenga, you OK Hun?
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Keeping - that's what I was wondering - I mean will they think I'm      if I ask them in the clinic.  What I don't want to happen is that they would have to delay a month.  And I don't have a second round of the pill in case I did need to go on them. They had expected my AF to arrive yesterday so I think I'll call them in the morning and get it raised at their lunchtime meeting.  See where we go from there. And I know the holiday and stuff is bittersweet but the break did us good in August (not away, just from treatment) and I'm sure it'll be the same for you and DH.

Bubblicious ok I'm emotional anyway but like you, never in work.  Until one day a colleague ranted at me and repeated everything 3 times until I asked had they anything new to say....then the fustration got hold and it was either blow up at them or cry......red nose and tears...the whole nine yards.  Another colleague took me aside and put it all down to the treatment.  I think that upset me more that it was all having such an effect on me.

Missy                                   for good news today.  

Suzie & Shenagh how are you both doing this morning?

Lily good luck with your appointment today.  Ask as many questions as you need to.  Remember they know it all and sometimes forget that this is all so new to us.

AMF not even a hint of my AF so phone calls in the morning.  Went to bed early'ish last night and I think that's going to be the plan for the rest of the week.  Might even soak in a bath tonight cause I won't be able to from the weekend hopefully......

Right off to work - chat to you later

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Just had phone call and 8 have fertilised      makes all the pain worth while. ICSI'd 11 as 1 was just a shell.
Tried to post last night but came over all funny like i was going to pass out and had to go back to bed.   
Fell so much better today think i just worked myself into a state and did too much after EC. 
Should have gone straight home to bed but dad hit a post in his car and had to take it to the garage so we went to pick him up and drop him home and ended up going in drinking tea. Then felt guilty so had to pop in on my mum who lives up 50 steps to tell her it had gone well   
They are going to ring again tomorrow so i will keep you all posted.

Olga sorry to hear about your neighbours dad and you got all emotional on her but we understand how this journey makes you feel and i'm sure she wouldn't have thought you to be bad for it.    
She'll understand when you tell her you are pregnant    Maybe you should try netball to bring on AF it worked for keeping!

Keeping how are you doing hun, not long for your hols now   
Shenagh and suzie    
Bubblicious it's terrible that we expect AF every month no matter how much    we do, you still have a chance though.     
Lilly good luck with the consultation


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, that's fantastic news. So when do they put them back in and how many? Hope are growing away nicely.       .
Lily how did you get on today?
Olga, did you ring the clinic, or is that for tomorrow - seriously vigorous exercise that makes you feel dizzy will do the trick I'm sure, the added bonus with netball is being elbowed I the stomach - that would defo work!    
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Missy that's great news hun, I'll be      for them tonight.  When do they expect to do the ET?  And I hope your dad is ok.  See there is never enough going on in our lives     

Keeping - yeah you're probably right about the netball.  I did post on the Sept/Oct thread and they said that sometimes this is the way it is.  But I'll still ring tomorrow and see what they say.  Didn't get a chance today, mad busy!

Lily how did you go today?  I'd say your head is spinning with all the information....

AMF Still no AF, seriously my body needs a good talking to.  And I'm going to have to ring my acupuncture guy cause I've an appointment on Monday evening as we thought I'd be on day 7.  And this means everything is now back about a week, well 5 days anyway.  But I've decided that stressing about it won't do me any good so after a hard day's work I'm having a glass on wine, only the one mind you.  We were blocked in by cars and had to wait an hour for the driver to come back with barely an apology.  But I'm home, watching the soaps so not so bad.  I don't even have enough to put on a wash but that means I can sit back an relax.  

Anyway, hope everyone has a good evening, 

Catch up later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope ur all doing ok! 

Thanks for asking yes my head is completely full and actually pounding! There were 150 couples there tonight, one couple brought their little boy along who was about 15 months so it must be their second they were trying for and the baby cried all the way through which was unreal really to say probably 80% of them couples were desperate to hear our own babies crying! So it was hard to concentrate! 
It does sound so much more intense than iui and I am ready for that although get scared when they showed us the theatre room and recovery room! As anyone had the nasal spray? 
I'm actually shattered, overwhelmed and got a banging headache so I'm going to say goodnight, although I'm not sure if I'll sleep! 

Chat soon love to all xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
Lily, I can't believe that family brought there toddler with them,  I think that was unfair on you all. I can't believe how many people were there. At least you know they are doing it slot so they must be pretty good and know what they are doing. When will you have an individual appointment?
Olga     here's an AF dance for you. Hope it comes or the clinic have you in for a scan anyway. I'm confused as to how they work out due dates with IVF, especially if people not having periods becuase of downreg as in a natural pregnancy it's calculated from the first day of the last period. Do they just do 38 weeks from fertilisation to get rid of the 14 days that would normally have happened before ovulation?
Missy, hoping for good news today  
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quickie we still have 6 embies going strong (4 cell) and they have 2 favourites. They will ring again in the morning to see if ET will be tomorrow or sunday    
Will be nice to know if their favourites are still going strong.    

Olga i didn't get AF after the pill just a spot after 5 days.    
Lilly sorry your head is buzzing with all the info but we are here if you missed anything, hope we can help.   
Keeping i feel like i need a holiday now, can i come with you   
Shenagh, suzie and bubblicious    

If back off to bed in the hope i'm fine for ET as my belly feels like it has done a million sit ups! Not going to the toilet in days hasn't helped (sorry tmi) but that's the pills i think. xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, fantastic news that 6 are growing strong    hoping they keep it up    
If I can fit you in the suitcase i will!  
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Missy thats is fantastic news and the fact you have favourites....well my mother has my brother so guess you're following the mother role!!!       Can't wait to hear when the ET is happening -   I'll be up all night worrying about you!!

Keeping hey, your dance working - literally an hour ago so tomorrow is day one!!  Now I hope the clinic will scan me in the morning (Actually Missy I'll be (oh I love this picture) legs up with ya!!!...sorry, that just came out....   ) and that I can start injections this weekend.  And there is sites that give you your expected dates and I think they do the fertilisation thing. I can't remember cause I've avoided them cause I've given myself 2 expected dates, the first of which is my dads birthday so I know I'll remember that one.  The second, my friend is due her baby.  So I'm thinking third time lucky      And you'll only be a month behind me xx

Lily that was some meeting - I hope you get a 1-to-1 soon.  And yes, I agree, bringing a baby to an IVF info night was not the best thing to do.  It ended up as a topic of conversation in the clinic during a scan - there was an 8 year old boy in the waiting room and Jeremy Kyle was on - not what a child should have being listening to.  Then the nurse was telling me that when there is a success story and someone wants to visit with the baby then they ask them to come late afternoon, where there is no patients there.  They know it'll cause upset.  But that there is people that turn up for appointments with babies in tow - I think something is said to them.  and I agree.

Bubblicious we, hopefully, will be fairly close on treatments - though I think you're will be different on time scales.  

Anyway, I'm going to have a glass of wine, the last for 10 months!!!  More if I breast feed!!! See, this is working of me this time around.....

Chat to you all soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Fantastic new on the 6 embies, Missy !

Olga, glad that your AF has finally arrived. I'm not expecting mine until late next week [did I already say that  ?!?!]. I will be DR from CD2. I think most first-timers have long protocol [so you start on CD21] as this gives better control over stimulation. I don't really know why they changed my protocol but must listen to the experts.

Keeping, I'm not sure how they work out the due date. The method you mentioned sounds about right to me.

Lilly, I was on Suprecur nasal spray. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me so I went from every twelve hours on it, then every eight and then onto the injectible version of the same drug [Suprefact] before I decided to abandon so that I could make it to my sister's wedding. Saying that, I know plenty of ladies who had no trouble getting properly DR on the nasal spray. There was a technique to it ... let me know when you're about to start and I'll let you know my tips  [P.S. it wasn't my technique that was my problem ... honest. My oestrogen was well below the required number straight after starting the nasal spray and it remained v. low, I just have naturally elevated LH levels ].

Hope everyone else is okay .


----------



## Missy123

Just to update you all i am now PUPO with 2x grade 1-1.5  9 cells on board and 6 frosties    was very touch and go as they wanted to freeze them all.
Had to have scan/bloods because of OHSS and scan showed fluid on right lung, gallbladder and morrisons something never heard of it.
Got to go back and be checked next wednesday and drink 6 shakes a day and carry on with tablets meanwhile.   
The bonus was we thought we were down to 6 embies but there must have been 6 that were in the lead and i misheard cos when we went in today they showed us pics of all 8 and were all of grade 1-2   
Olga great news that AF has arrived, my legs were up at about 12.30    were we in sync? So when does the jabbing commence?     

  and     to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Yippee missy, that is fantastic news having two on board and mega good quality! Am hoping and praying for you       .
That means you will find out while I'm on my hols, I'll have to find Internet somewhere so I can check up on you.
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Missy congrats on being PUPO...no housework for the next couple of weeks.  And I've my days totally confussed!!  I'm in for my scan tomorrow.  Look after yourself with the OHSS - sounds like the clinic are keeping on top of it.  How are you feeling othewise?

I've my scan at 11am so should find out what's happening then.  I'm on the sofa, hot water bottle and water....I must have never had proper periods all these years cause I'm finding them tough going since I've started treatment.  I was chatting to one of the girls and she couldn't stop laughing and said 'wait til you're pregant, you'll know all about it then'.  And I'm so hormonal so it's good for DH to be on nights.  But it'll be worth it!! 

Anway, I'll let you know tomorrow what the clinics plans are for me......

Enjoy your evening xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping there is only 1 consultant and he is away as haven't seen him all through this cycle but they also have a doctor which has done everything for me this cycle. 
She is lovely as they all are and you will find out when you come home.    That's if you don't get pregnant whilst you're away   
My OTD is 23rd sept and DH is day off so will test then unless i know before.    Never mind me though just have the best holiday ever as it will be the last one with only the 2 of you.   

Olga DH still has another week off so like last week where i have been ill he will do everything    I'm feeling better today than i have been but still feel bloated but the fact i haven't been no.2 since tuesday (sorry tmi) isn't helping.
Hope your period pains ease, pain killers and the hot water bottle should help.   Good luck for tomorrow.   

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok


----------



## olga74

Missy how long do you think Keeping will stay away from the internet for while she's on holiday  I'd say a few days and that's it     
And I think you can use Fybregel, it's a powder that you make up into a drink and you can use it twice a day.  It'd help with your 'issue'

And just looking at dates and if everything goes according to plan, I'll be due my EC when you're testing.......

Keeping sorry for teasing you.....I know you're going to go away relax, drink, eat and well the rest is up to you   

Chat to you later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

He he, olga, I am an FF addict, but we won't have much Internet access while were away, think hotels are pretty primitive in Sri Lanka and trip advisor says it's mega expensive to get on line at our hotel in the Maldives, but I think I'll be spending out to find out how you are all getting on   hope scan goes well  
Missy, I'm pleased to know there is really only one consultant cos I thought they were just using that as the excuse why we couldn't have our appointment but there is something they need to check with them. I'm guessing it's related to my AMH level and whether there gonna make me have a follicle count before they give us the ok. Hope your feeling ok and resting up 
Xxxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok, been reading posts over the past few days but my computer has been playing up so was unable to post myself.

Thanks for asking how I am doing...means a lot.

I'm 8 days post ET and have been getting AF cramps on and off for the past few days so expecting AF to raise its ugly head next week. Don't feel any different (not that i expected too ) Boobs are swollen and sore to touch but think thats the cyclogest pessaries and also from HCG injection as I had the same after all 3 IUI's.

Test day is Friday - in for a blood test at 8:15am....the 2ww hasn't been that bad for me, i've been so busy at work i haven't had time to think about it much!!

Love to all x


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats Missy on being PUPO with fantactic embies.

Olga, hope you're feeling better today.

Keeping .... so jealous ... Sri Lanka and Maldives! I would love to be jetting off to a warmer climate right now. We're going toget stir-crazy here this weekend with the forecasted rain.

Suzie, every cycle is different, hun. If it's any consolation, I thought AF was on the way when I was pg with DS same as any other month. And I had no proper other symptoms until about 9 weeks. Good luck .

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

AFM, no real news ... still awaiting AF. I think it will be here at the end of next week but I'm getting cramps today which is bit early for me but then this cycle is not a normal cycle [apparently my left ovary is still "dormant-looking"]. I had acupuncture at a new clinic this week [to be closer to my IVF clinic] and the therapist was really, really positive. He said that in the last 50 new patients he had seen, I had the best and most textbook natural cycle. In this fog of negativity, its good to hear something good about my fertility now and again. Hopefully, it means I have more chance of success at IVF? Well, whether it does or not, I'm clinging on to that hope.

Wishing you all the best, ladies .


----------



## Missy123

Keeping no spending all your holiday money on internet access!    Shall we take odds on how long you can stay away from ff! 
Olga waiting to hear about your scan    it went well and you are feeling better today    

Bubblicious bet you were chuffed with being told you had the best textbook natural cycle of over 50 new patients, we get used to knockbacks so when someone says something nice it makes you feel good dosen't it.   
Suzie glad you have go through your first week, stay positive as AF pains can also be a pregnancy sign. All symptoms are linked so     for friday.   

This is going to be a long 2 weeks!    to you all


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well my scan this morning and, ok, it's not the nicest in the world, and I know that the nurses are used to it but, nah, not my favourite!! But all's looking good and quite.  My bloods are being tested tomorrow and they are hoping for the FSH to be below 10 - that means that this is not a very fertile cycle ( I was listening hard!!) and the SP is very aggressive and forces the ovaries to work hard.  Can't wait!! Seriously it hit me on Thursday night, the finality of this.  But I know once I start with the injections I'll be back on my PMA        I'm due a call tomorrow after lunch but before 5pm to tell me if I can start tomorrow so FX for that.  And they won't need to scan me again until Friday if all goes to plan.  I've planned to work from home the following week as I thought I'd have my EC early that week but the more I think of it, I'll have scans and bloods every second day so I may just stay at the kitchen table.  I've one meeting that I need to go to and that's about it.  

Missy are you working during the 2ww or will we have to think of ways to keep you entertained??

Suzie I think everyone is different so I hope and   that these are signs of pregnancy.  

Keeping When we headed away for the week I was still checking in so I understand the need to check in.  And we're all on this journey together and it just shows the support you've given everyone    

Bubblicious that's great that he's given you positive news - I find my guy the same and he's told me things about my cycles that explain loads like raised temperature and things.  And I think having acupuncture is good for they cycles, even if it is only to give you the hour of me-time.

Shenagh how are you doing hun?

Anyway I'm on the sofa again -oh my new sofa's for the sitting room arrived when we got back from the clinic.  And they look fantastic!! So happy with them.  We're so broke now but hey, we can always save next month...

Chat to you all later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all, well I've dropped DH and some mates in town for a night out, come home done and hour and half of work and am meant to be starting the ironing to get it all done ready for holidays but thought I'd say hi to you all first.
Olga, glad the scan went well Hun. What Meds are you gonna be on? how many injections per day? Where do you inject? I was sat in a meeting the other day with a parent who was moaning about injecting some medication in her stomach and all her bruises. I very nearly said well why don't you try injecting in your leg for a bit so your bruises can clear up, managed to stop myself just in time and say why don't you ask your gp about other injection sites,  other wise i think I would have had a lot of questions form everyone else at the meeting about how I know you can inject in your thigh! So excited it's all happening for you Hun  
Oh and glad your sofas are nice.
Missy, I hope your feeling ok, I reckon you should start a sweep stake!    
Bubbilicuous, hope your not going to stir crazy with this horrible weather, apparently the hurricane is on it's way! Glad your acupuncturist gave you good news 
Suzie, one week done well done. Af and preg symptoms are the same from what I've read so don't loose hope am hoping and praying for you   ^  
Shenga, you ok Hun?
Hey to everyone else
Xx


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Why do I have to work on a Sunday, been up since 7am but I'll be out of here for lunch time.  And it might actually help me to sleep tonight.  Had a strange night, work around 4am, DH is only due to leave work at that stage, and I could hear snoring.  I knew I'd turned the alarm on but couldn't figure out what the noise was - DH had arrived home early and was sound asleep...took my heart a few minutes to stop racing!!  

Keeping - Ironing      I'm going to be on gonal-f and Luveris for the first few days and then (and excuse my spelling) centertide (to stop O) so it'll be 3 a day at that stage.  I've managed on IUI to always inject in my stomach, it's big enough to take it.......  I'll be due to have my EC around the time as Missy is testing so we'll be hoping for a double good result!!!

Right, have to get some work done - I've arranged some really simple mind numbing work to do from home the week I'm due to do my EC so I'll probably take some of it home today and get started.  Once the work is done they don't mind when I do it.  Happy days.  Was chatting to DH last night and we're agreed that I'm taking the week off.  

I'll let you know what the story is from the clinic later xx


----------



## Missy123

Morning to you    it's a lovely day here, not predicted so DH has gone out to paint the front of the house he did the back earlier in the week bless him.
He's still not letting me lift a finger not that i'm complaining   

Keeping hope you got your ironing and packing done and DH had a good night out. Glad you managed to bite your tongue about injection sites, it's so easy to slip up.   
Olga i know scans at that time of the month are horrible    I just tried not to think about it.    Glad things were ok and hope your bloods are too    
I've always done all my injections in the stomach as thought the thigh would be more painful, although i had to inject more per day with ICSI i only got the one bruise but it was a big one that lasted ages.
   to suzie, shenagh and bubblicious.

Unfortunatly you need to keep me busy as i don't work as i got made redundant from my last job on medical grounds so i really admire you all starting this and holding down a job at least i only had one thing to put all my energy into, but in someways it was worse as i had nothing to take my mind off this whole journey.


----------



## olga74

Hi all, 

Well just got the call from the clinic and I start injections tonight!!!  Can't believe how happy and excited we both are at the thoughts on needles but that's what this does to you.

Just doing dinner and I'll be back when DH goes to work, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga Yippeee!! Get those needles out!     I was surprised how happy i was to start jabbing again (my needle phobia has now gone!) I think we are all just glad to be doing something that will help us get our dreams.


----------



## olga74

Missy I know what you mean, even having my bloods taken really doesn't faze me anymore.  And I was a like you, hated needles.  And I'll have to do my own on Wednesday and Thursday as DH is working late.  He does them because he doesn't want me to do them but really hates doing it.  He always thinks he is hurting me so even if it stings a little I'd never let on.  The worse time was when I bruised and it looked it really bad even though it didn't hurt.  

Anyway congrats for getting DH to paint the house, we've had the paint since April, still in the pots and now the rain is here I think it'll be next year before it's done. 

Anyway 2 injections done, one either side, so not too bad.  Just before a roast pork dinner which was yuummm.....

Now off to sort clothes, 

Chat to you later, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all been reading along! hope you's are all well! i have been reading all week just not really writing ill catch up properly when on the comp 

hope you are all well and looking after yourselves? 
much love 
xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, that's fab news  
Missy, I think you and DH are good at house stuff, I've said it before but DH and i really are rubbish! 
Spent to day with my bro, Sil and nephew the visited friends with a 10 day old baby, thought I would struggle but it was ok, I think i'm better once babies are here and i can coooo at them, it's pregnancy I struggle with. 
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping i know the feeling, once they are here it's easier to deal with than a pregnant bump    Every advert seems to be babies or toys at the moment but then it beats tampax or thrush adverts when you are trying to eat dinner!

Olga i am really proud of us all for coping with the things we have to do like needles and scans but in my next life i want to come back as a man!    I would love to watch DH have EC or a baby!
Hope the injections go well this week.     

Suzie not long now    

Shenagh, Bubblicious and Lilly and all
Glad to know you are all still reading even if not posting, we are thinking of you all even if we don't mention you every post!


----------



## olga74

Missy I totally agree but I did my own injections tonight - DH was doing something else and I just wanted to get them done!!  I'd just come back from acupuncture, Day 4 of my cycle, and it was extreme.  And he had to do some fairly strong points.  But it'll all be worth it    Question for you - the bloating - did it start from early on?  Or is this my imagination?  And I'm feeling so sick so it was scrambled eggs with toast. 

Keeping I know what you mean - a friend of mine hasn't been in touch, now it's both our faults, but I think it's to do with the fact that her best friend is due her baby soon.  And I know why she's stayed away, she's only looking out for me.  How long until the holiday?

Anyway, long day today, it'll be bed early tonight.  Don't have acupuncture until Wednesday 21st as he's away on holiday.  But it's 2 days down and I've my scan on Friday so only 3 to go and then I'll have another update.  And the way I feel now I'll be ready to pop by Saturday   

Right, off to watch soaps, I've the TV remote for the next bit while DH is eating dinner.  

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i'm watching the soaps too or half watching them    the bloating didn't start that soon on i don't think. Not really noticed it until i couldn't get my jeans on near to tigger. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable


----------



## olga74

Missy I think it's my imagination so.  I've actually dropped a couple of pounds in the past 2 weeks (it's giving up the wine   )


----------



## shenagh1

af arrived full blown yesterday :,( hope you are all doing well ill be online later xx


----------



## Missy123

Ah shenagh it is always so tough when AF arrives as every month we    that is dosen't.    We all know how you feel and you have us to help you through it.
So sorry hun, does this mean you are now going to start IVF?


----------



## Missy123

Suzie not long to go


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

I know!! I wish it was Friday, it's starting to drive me mad now!! I am trying to stay positive, but i am getting typical AF signs and sometimes I think it's easier to think the worst, as then i'll not be as disappointed as I wouldn't have got my hopes up!

How are you doing? x


----------



## Missy123

Suzie the wait is driving me    I have a long time to go (22nd) but they seem to say 14 days whether you had a 2d,3d or blast? Surely it should alter.
Got a scan tomorrow to check on my fluid on my lung etc but i think it has moved cos now it hurts below my right (.) when i breathe in? Hope it is ok as we have enough to worry about.   
Roll on friday for you    don't forget all signs are the same


----------



## olga74

Ah Shenagh - I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you're ok, I know you're probably not but I hope you're doing as well as you can be     

Suzie Only 3 more sleeps hun      

Missy you're almost half way thru the first week - I hope it's going as quick for you as it is for me....   

Keeping how are you hun?  Was there any word from the hospital yet?

AMF did my injections when I got in from work and had dinner.  Still shattered but it's just the way the hormones affect me.  They've upset my stomach so eating such bland food - which is good on the scales      Another early night night I think.  Can't wait til Friday til my scan and see how things are progressing.  Should I be expecting much at this stage?  

Anyway off to watch DH fold sheets...it's the little things that make us laugh     

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Shenga, sending yo masses and masses of      We are all here when you need us Hun.
Suzie      three more sleeps, remember the signs are all the same, so finger crossed
Missy, hope your OK Hun and that the pain goes away soon. Make sure you rest up sending you lots of  .
Olga, good on you for doing your own injections, I always do my own, although I haven't done any for 10 weeks now! Sad but I'm looking forward to sticking needles in me again! I wanted my DH to be. Trained as yours, folding sheets, mine struggles to even get them out the washing machine and spread them out or out his ironing that I have done away, he wouldn't even think he needs to fold dry sheets and put them away! I do love him but we have very gender typical roles, he works very long hours then sits on the sofa, I work long but not so long hours then do all the house work!
bubalicious, any sing of AF? Hope your ok.
Hey to everyone else
AFM, spoke to hospital today who said that they couldn't find out file. Then they found it and apparently the consultant was in yesterday but he needed to speak to the nurse who wasn't in to day so hopefully they will speak tomorrow and then ring with an appointment, so hoping to have one the week after we get back from Hols, wishful thinking I reckon!!! I am getting a bit psychosomatic though. I keep imagining pains where my womb and ovaires are. I'm sure they are not real or nothing different to usual but I am thinking all sorts of  random stuff is going on. Ridiculous considering I'm only on day 9 of my cycle. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this whole fertility thing is making me     and I'm currently on a break from treatment.
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i love watching DH fold the sheets too he really hates the fitted one    Hope you got your   
Sorry you have a bad stmach and you will have to eat bland food when you are on your wait too as they say nothing spicy    I love spicy food!
Hope you get all the rest you need    I had lots going on at my 2nd scan but then i was on 300iu and had 28 follcles!    

Keeping i hope they get back to you soon     I think we focus on every little thing we start imaging things, hope you don't go too     

Hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## olga74

Suzie how are you dong hun.  I know it's a long wait but hold and and I hope they signs and symptoms are just the snuggling in process        

Missy DH refused to iron the fitted sheet and I just thought - life is too short.  And since we were in our mid 30's when we met (only 5 years ago - seems like a lifetime ago!!) he had plenty of time to do all his own stuff.  Now I must say, the ironing thing is about one a month now and I love coming home from work and seeing him thru the window. And I know I'm spoiled rotten...  But it wasn't my training!!  And the tummy has sorted itself out - good news  lost 6lbs since Friday.....there is always a silver lining.  But I prefer being better.  And I didn't realise you had so many follicles...what's the secret?  I've PCOS and so I thought I had a risk of more follicles but I guess that it's just one of those things.  Can't wait til Friday and see whats happening.  IF the cramps are anything to go by they'll be growing away!!

Keeping well at least that's something with the clinic.  And I'm not sure, but do you ovalate naturally?  This could be your body working away and you never know     

Shenagh how are you doing hun xx

AMF Well feeling much better today but as I said, tummy feeling much better.  And I'm not so tired so that's good too.  Still not quite up to housework       Ah DH will survive....  Just did my injections and messed up the second one, 2 failed goes on one side, so did it the same side as the first, just a different site.  And I was obviously meant to have nicked myself no matter what.  DH is working and won't be home til half nine so had no choice really.  I can have a break tomorrow, I'm going down to my BF whose a nurse so she'll do her magic.  

Anyway - I'm off to get a hot water bottle.  I now understand the benefits of them now.  It's on in the evening and one at night.  Lucky DH.

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

I'm ok,  thanks for asking.  How r u?  I Just have awful headaches and an extremely dry mouth 

Wish it was Friday so I knew one way or the other!!

Hi to everyone else!! Hope you are all ok. x


----------



## olga74

Suzie - I've no idea if that's a symptom of anything or if you need to load up on water.  I know it usually helps me with headaches.  And boiled sweets for the dry mouth......


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Olga, glad your feeling better, great, loosing 6 pounds in a in less than a week, wish I could do that! Yes I ovulate normally which is why I think it is all in my mind cos before IUI's I never noticed any twinges!
Suzie, hope you start to feel better soon, and that it is all positive signs, 2 more sleeps.
Missy, nearly a week done, well done,
Shenga, how you today Hun.
Right ladies whats the deal with ironing sheets, fitted or otherwise! I haven't once ironed a sheet, duvet, pillow case, tea towel and certainly never my undies! Where do you find the time, I just about manage to do the hoovering and clean the bathroom every week!
AFM had a phone call from the clinic this morning, so it was wishful thinking that we would get an appointment the week we get back, however we have an appointment for a seminar on 26th October, then need AF to show up between 1st and 25th November, then on to the Pill for what could be about 6 weeks I think, then scan 28th December, and EC, week beginning 9th January, it is actually happening, excited and scared all at the same time!
Love to you all
X x x


----------



## olga74

Keeping that's good news about the appointments.  I find once I know my schedule I'm better off and you can totally enjoy your holiday.  

Maybe one thing to check, if your AF doesn't arrive by say mid November will they give you provera or something similar to induce it?    I can't believe you're making plans for Christmas week already but hey, what a present to yourselves      

Now on the sheets front - my mother did it, as did his, so it's just following on.  We both work in uniform so well used to ironing and I find ironing sheet relaxing        But once life gets busier I'd say I can kiss that all goodbye   

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Nope, I think if AF doesn't come then, then I just go back a batch to batch number two, I'm a pretty regular 25/26 day girl, sometimes  little as 23, so it should turn up by 22nd November at latest unless something dramatic happens to my cycle, so hopefully will be ok. I have a really good friend who miscarried due to a partial molar pregnancy in March and her and I have pretty mush got each other through this year, we both keep saying we can't wait for 2012, and when I text to tell her my news she text back saying she's worked out the dates and if she gets the all clear which she should in the next few months, fingers crossed we will both have September babies next year! DH thinks I need to calm down and I'm to excited!!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, did you have the x-ray on your lungs today? Hope fluid has gone     
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck for tomorrow, Suzie.

Hope everyone else is okay.

I'm still waiting for AF ........... bored now.


----------



## Missy123

Keeping that's fab news, at least you have a plan now! Don't ask me about the seminar as i never got invited to one but can help you with anything else you may need to know. You can have a nice relaxing holiday now and not long til it will all start.    When do you go away?

suzie wishing you loads of     for testing tomorrow.

Love to you all.   

Forgot to say i got the all clear yesterday


----------



## Keeping busy

Glad you got the all clear missy. When we get back from Hols I will bombard you with questions, you will be thinking of you while I'm aware     
Suzie, good luck for tomorrow    
bublicious, here's an AF dance for you        hope it helps,
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Suzie best of luck today. Fx for you  

Sorry on phone! I'll catch up later xx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie have you tested?    
Keeping feel free to ask me anything, i hope i can help you    Just enjoy that holiday first before you worry about anything.   

  to you all.

Had 2 days of on/off AF pains?    One minute here then gone then back, driving me    as only 8dp3dt. Not even sure when AF is due now, would it be 14 days after EC?


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the good luck wishes for today but unfortunately was a  for me. I had a feeling as started to bleed a bit last night, but blood test confirmed it this morning. 

Anyway, onwards and upwards I have my follow up appt booked for 3rd October, as have 2 frozen so just gotta try again.

Don't know where we get the strength from sometimes, just wanted to burst into tears at work all day, but managed to keep it in!!

Hope you are all well! xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Suzie so sorry to hear the news.  And we're strong women, we couldn't do this otherwise.  We're here when ever you need us and your it's great that you're going ahead with another appointment in October  xxx

Missy I've no advice for you, sorry.  But could it be implantation?  And glad to hear the x-rays were clear.

Keeping have you started packing yet?  Would love to be jetting off to the sun  

Bublicious any sign of your AF yet?  What about using provera or some other drug to bring it on?

Shenagh - how are you doing hun?

AMF well I've been down with my BF so didn't post last night.  Had my second scan this morning and i've 8 follicles between 10-12 and several under 10.  So they've doubled my Gonal-f to 300!!!!  And back for a scan on Monday.  

Trying to forget about it as we're in my BF, both DH's have gone to the pub and we're both hanging out in the kitchen.  And I'm not really even missing the glass of wine I'd normally have (well....not really    )

Right, off to play the Wii with twin five year old boys!! Madness I tell ya....

I'll catch up tomorrow, enjoy your Friday xx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie so sorry    Not too long for your follow up and good to hear you have 2 frosties from this cycle   
I don't know where we get our strength from either but we do and that's a good thing that we are all so strong, you have to be on this journey. Having each other helps.   
Look after each other and think your frosties are the ones   

Olga    to your follicles    I was on 300 to start but reduced it to 225 so that should make them all grow! Enjoy your wii, hope you don't get beaten by a 5 year old or 2!


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie,
I'm so sorry Hun, sending you masses and masses of    . Glad you've got you're follow up booked.
Olga, great news about your follies have fun with your BF
Missy, hoping it is implantation     
Hey to everyone else,
Afm, have worked such long days this week, doe need my Hols. Not packed ye so better get off the computer and get packing,
Love to all
X. X


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, I'm so sorry, hun for your BFN but I'm am keeping everything crossed for your FET. Come on frozen embies !!!

Missy, hoping that your pains are implantation pains .

Keeping, have a great holiday.

Olga, great nes on the follies.

AFM, AF arrived last night so I had bloods this morning and I have just had the call to say the results were fine. Now, I'm back into the clinic tomorrow morining for more bloods and a scan so that they can decide if I'm doing the shorter [follicular protocol] or the long protocol.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all, just a quick one as on phone on way to airport. Hope you all have a good couple of weeks. I'll be thinking of you all, sorry for lack of personals, catch up when we get back
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping have a great holiday and we'll have loads of news for you when you get back 

Missy how are you feeling - how far into the 2ww are you?  

Bubblicious great news that your AF is here and on the bloods.  And good luck with the scan tomorrow - I must admit I wasn't looking forward to it but it wasn't that bad.  Oh you'll only be a week behind me!!!

AMF - took the double dose of Gonal-F last night and felt it in a matter of an hour.  On came the cramps and Missy, I've the opposite of your problem from last week!!  I took it late so I'd be able to stay up late. Good thing was I was able to get into comfortable bottoms and use my hot water bottle after dinner.  My BF's house is like my second home.  But cramps are good cause it means it's all working.

Right, I'm wondering what to have for dinner.  

Chat to you later 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping can't believe i didn't get chance to wish you a lovely holiday, didn't know when you were going. Have a fab time.   
Bubblicious i'm glad AF arrived and your bloods were fine so good luck with the scan too.   

Olga i am 8dp3dt so testing next week.  As DH is only home on a friday morning i think i will wait until then as don't want to do it on my own and it gives it time if AF wants to show before. 
I don't sound very positive do i   
So have you decided what's for dinner? What's your favourite? Have some comfort food, always makes me feel better.   

Well better get ready for the wedding reception. Yes i'm driver    Won't miss the alcohol but hate them all stinking of beer!
Not sure what to wear so it's going to be like a fashion parade until i find something i'm comfy in. Still got a bit of a belly! Don't want to show that as i will get loads of questions especially as i'm not drinking. 
Need to find something really slimming or some quick lippo. Pity i don't own some magic pants.    Should have bought some that go up to the bra to hold it all in!   

Hi to everyone hope you are all having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## olga74

Missy boring though it is, black is always good.  And you're the designated driver so that covers the non-drinking thing.  And as much as we want to , we can't always be postive.  Sometimes hopeful is enough too.  But I'm going to be postive for you hun xx  Enjoy the night and bring mints and make them suck them on the way home


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a really quick one to say my bloods and scan were spot on today so I've started DR today [for a follicular protocol which means it kind of follows your natural cycle] and I just have to go in for repeat bloods on Thursday. It's all go !

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## olga74

Good news Bubblicious - how long does the follicular protocol take, when do you start stimming?  It's a great feeling being able to actually do something!!

Missy Ended up with a very small pizza last night and could do the same tonight even though I know I'm supposed to be really healthy!!  And the water is doing it's trick so not even hungry.

Shenagh - how are you doing?

Suzie hope you're doing ok hun xx

AMF Scan in the morning so looking forward to seeing if the double dose has made a difference.  Tired today but I think it's because it's the first day I've actually relaxed and not had to jump out of the bed before 7am.  Just finishing up in the office and heading home to more injections!!  Still, I guess I've only a few more days to go til EC (ok I'm hoping!!)

Right I'll be back later, probably no post because I'm planning on being boring, and I'll let you know how the scan goes tomorrow.  Not in until 10am so a bit of a lie in

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious that's great news. Hope this follicular protocol is the one for you. So if it follows your natural cycle will you be ready for EC by the time you would usually ovulate? 
Sorry that protocol is reallly new to me as i thought there was on long and short    just goes to show how much we all have to learn about these things.   

Olga i have pizza for dinner too tonight as can't be bothered to do anything else, will do a roast or homemade lasagne tomorrow! Had a nap and feel much worse for it, didn't feel like getting up again. 
Nice lazy sunday.
Wishing you     for your scan tomorrow and i bet your EC isn't that far away.

Hi to you all and been thinking of keeping on holiday and wishing it was me too.   No news this end. AF pains stopped again yesterday so no feelings whatsoever not even sore (.)(.).


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies, 

I'm meant to be working but a quick update - I've had my second scan and 13 follicles between 10 -17 so happy with that.  Only a couple at the smaller end.  Waiting on blood results and praying my oestrogen levels have doubled!!!

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## olga74

Well just got my phone call and I'm in for EC on Thursday morning - so scared and excited and all over the place!!!


----------



## Bubblicious

Go Olga!  I think I wil feel the same come EC ... it's nerve-wracking but exciting at the same time.

Missy/Olga, I'm not sure when I'll start stimming or when EC will be for me.  Most clinics offer you either short or long protocol.  Even when I asked my clinic for a factsheet on this protocol, they said they didn't have one as it was so tailored to each individual.

I feel terrible today.  Thank goodness, it's nearly hometime.  I don't know whether it's the DR drugs or this throat infection that's been going around the office but I have zero energy and a fuzzy-head.  Hoping that a good night's sleep will put things right.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Missy123

Olga     i said it comes around quick once you start stimming. Your EC is on my OTD so must be good    I'm waiting until friday to test so you will be well enough to read it! (DH dosen't work fridays)   

Bubblicious hope you feel better after a good nights sleep.   

So scared to test i'm putting it off, lots have tested early but i think ignorance is bliss and don't want to spoil things.      If AF dosen't show it has to be a good sign. 

There are only so many negatives a girl can take.


----------



## olga74

Missy I pray Thursday will be good to both of us, actually I'm sure it will be.  And I really thought I would be back on Wednesday for a scan but my LH level went from 600 on Friday to 2300 today.  So proud of my hormones right now    

Bubblicious I'm not even sure why I did a short protocol!!  I just did what the doctor said really.  And the headaches/tiredness/lack of concentration is all down to the drugs.  Lots of water and a couple of early nights should see you right.

Can't believe Keeping is living it up in the sun and it's so grey and dull here!!  

Suzie & Shenagh how are you both?

AMF Ok got my head around Thursday, or at least I think I do!!  Lets see if I sleep tonight but seeing as I nearly fell asleep over dinner I'd say it won't be too much trouble.  I'm working from home for the next 2 days then off Thursday and Friday.  So even if I get a good 5 hours done I'll be doing well.  Sending DH for chocolate, it's been ages since I had any and someone said I had to have dairy.....this counts right    

Oh, did my final Gonal-f and luveris injections this evening, I've 2 more left, the morning one and the trigger tomorrow evening, 

Chat to you later

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga not long to go now!    Hope you enjoy your injection free day tomorrow    
Bubblicious hope you are feeling better    

Keeping hope you are having a nice time, weather here is nice for ducks! 

Suzie and Shenagh   

I have no AF pains just keep getting headaches and feel tired but that's because i keep waking up at night   
Not even sure when AF would be now with taking the pill and everything, last real AF was 20th July and finished the pill 19th Aug? So due about now i think.
Today i am 11dp3dt and so nervous of what will be.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga and Missy 

I'm good thanks, enjoying the drug free days!!  

How are you both?

Good luck for Thurs both of you      xxx


----------



## olga74

Hey Suzie, glad you're enjoying the rest from treatment.  How are you hun?

Bubblicious how's the head today - hope you're feeling better   

Missy I've no idea what a 'proper' cycle is, never had one, and I hope and pray that you won't need to worry about your AF for over 10 months!!  (or is it 9 from now?)  Keep looking after yourself and have lots of PMA, and I'll have it for you too      

AMF so tired, it's hit me again this evening.  DH did my hot water bottle before he left on a message and it's just dawned on me that I've my trigger shot at 9pm and I wanted him to do it, just so he'd feel hands on, and I'm not sure if he'll be home.  But I can do it anyways.  Got loads of work done this morning so ahead of myself and I'm not back in the office until Wednesday so I'll have several days of just relaxing.  

Catch up tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping everything crossed for the both of you for Thursday  , Missy and Olga.

Hey, Suzie .... how are you doing?

AFM, I feel much better today, thanks, ladies.  I'm trying to stay   about my blood test on Thursday.  I am hoping things go a bit more to plan this time and it's optimum conditions for a BFP all the way.


----------



## Missy123

They say things happen in 3's so    for Olga EC    for a BFP for me and    for Bubblicious blood test!
Olga hope you enjoy you injection free day today and are having a chill and hopefully still in bed now. Big day tomorrow and a big leap forward   
Bubblicious will you be stimming after your bloods come back?   

I haven't got any sign of AF yet    no pains like i had last thur and fri when i thought she was going to show. Have had a few sharp twinges and a bit of back ache.
Feel really cold even though temp still up    still have constipation (sorry tmi) but all these things could be down to the pessaries but only 2 sleeps to put me out of my misery.   
This has been the longest 2 weeks ever.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Missy I was awake early this morning - had a brutal nights sleep owning to the cramps but it's all part of the process, isn't it!!  And tomorrow will be a good day for the 3 of us, you, me and Bubblicious        Actually have you tried the fybergel yet (so not sure of the spelling).  I know you can use it when pregeant so it'd be safe, and it's gentle too.  And all these drugs have our systems  

AMF back from acupuncture which was good, so tired though. Went to be early'ish last night but cramps were brutal so came back down, with my hotwater bottle, and slept for a while on the sofa.  Back to bed at 5am but only dozed.  Feeling sorry for myself today because of it.  I've a couple of hours work to do then it's the sofa again.  I wish it would stop raining.  

I'll check in later, hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga    for the cramps. You can use paracetamol with your hot water bottle or are you doing that already!   Remember not to use the hot water bottle after transfer.
I feel for you as i know what a belly ache can be like.
As for the other i'm ok now back to everyday but painful if you know what i mean. I didn't go for a week then 4 days and gradually got back to everyday but not like it normally is. (sorry tmi)
Things we talk about


----------



## olga74

Thanks for the tip Missy, actually they've totally calmed down tonight. And plenty of water, and maybe a trip to the chemist to help with the other, emh, issue (nothing is really out of bounds, is it??   )

I'm heading to my bed, tired so really hope I sleep the night thru, 

I'll be on tomorrow and let you know how I've done.

Olga xxx


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,
just popping on to wish olga, missy and bubbs good luck for tomorrow its all happening now for you ladies!! best of luck xxx   

suzie- how are you?
keeping- hope your enjoying your hol hun xx

afm- well just back from my BFN and im feeling "ok" dont know how im going to cope having to wait til december though to find out about my ivf! as he wants me to try iui right up until it! im not sure what to do as i have already done 8 or 9 and i just dont think i can do it anymore! although a lady in my clinic got her bfp a few weeks ago after 14 TRYS!!!!!! how amazing is that?

anyway best of luck and love to you all 
and hi to anyone i have missed xx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh i couldn't put myself through 14 tries she couldn't have had any     left by then surely but great that it happened so just goes to show.   
It's nice to see you back.   
Olga thinking of you      
Bubblicious   

Well i'm such a chicken and can't test on my own and DH at work til 6. Could i do it then or is first wee really what i need?   
DH is day off tomorrow and couldn't get him to do a 12 hr shift today whatever the result as his mind just wouldn't be on the road!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all
Just a really quick lost to say hello from Sri Lanka. Having an amazing time, spent the sat three days in a really remote area with no Internet access, but amazing sites and weather. Now in a place called Kandy in a lovely hotel, having visited a gem factory (DH bought me a lovely custom made pendant, collecting it tomorrow) and spice garden on route. Tomorrow we have a packed day of site seeing. Weather is great as is food, nice and spicy which we both love.
Olga, hope egg collection has gone well today. Thinking about you.   
Missy, I would wait for morning wee, as it's more accurate. Am hoping and praying its good news for you   
Bubblicious, hope all was good with your bloods today, fingers crossed.
Susie, good to hear your doing ok and enjoying the time away from injecting
Shenga, that's amazing about that lady. I only just managed to do he four IuI's without going  
I think your amazing for doing more. It does work for some, but perhaps you should have a month off, give your body a break. Are you NHS or private? if it gets to IVF then I think you and I will be cycling together pretty much,
Hey to everyone else,
Must go as have indulged in Internet access for two long and DH wants some attention,
Take care all
Thinking about you all xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, I hope EC goes smoothly today.

Missy, I think you will probably be okay to test this evening seeing as its your OTD. I think the FMU thing only applies if you're testing before AF is due. I'm so optimistic that it's a BFP this time for you.

Keeping, I'm so jealous. I hope you are managing to take your mind off things.

Shenagh, I would have happily tried IUI a few more times if money wasn't the issue. It'd be fantastic if you got your BFP before you even have to think about IVF.

AFM, I have had my blood results and I have to carry on DR and go back on Monday for bloods and a scan. I didn't get a chance to ask about my levels [I'm in the office] so I have no idea if its working. I plan to forget about it this weekend and see what Monday brings.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious    it's working for you and monday isn't that far ahead as it's nearly the weekend now!   
As soon as you start stimming EC is here before you know it so enjoy your weekend and      for monday for you.

Olga hope you are feeling ok and they got some nice eggs.    

Keeping nice to hear from you and glad you are having a lovely time.   


Still haven't tested and still no AF, will see what DH says when he comes home but will probably do tomorrow now. 
My sis said she didn't get a positive for weeks on my nephew so if i test and it's negative still won't want to drown my sorrows just in case!     Tonight is our games night.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Well 10 eggs and I feel like a train wreck!!  The procedure took 15 minutes and was really uneventful.  The nurse even came back into me telling me how good it was that I was so relaxed.  The other side of this was about 30 minutes later the cramps came with a vengence.  But got the really good painkillers and then we headed off.  Went to acupuncture, felt better after that.  Slept when i got home and need to up my water intake as I'm quite bloated and sore.  I'll be grand in the morning.

Missy good sign that AF isn't here yet.  Can you wait out til the morning.  Then we both get news.  I'm due my call from the clinic at 9am and then I'll be logging on to hear your good news xxx

Bubblicious I really hope you can start on Monday and as Missy says, your EC will fly in!!!

Shenagh wow, 14 and even doing 8-9 is a lot.  Do you feel you could give IUI another go or do you need a break?

Anyway Gonna update the other thread and then I'm gone for the night.  I'll let you know how we're doing in the morning

Night xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga well done on EC and      for this morning for you.

It's all over this end BFN    Hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## olga74

Missy my heart goes out to you hun. I really don't know what to say but know that I'm thinking of you and I hope you and DH can come thru this


----------



## olga74

AMF 7 eggs fertilised so ET tomorrow.


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, I am so upset for you, hun.  I really hoped that AF staying away meant that you'd get your longed-for BFP.  Sending you my best wishes  .

Olga, well done on having 7 embies and loads of luck    for ET.


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, sending you masses and masses of hugs  , I'm so sorry Hun, Make sure you and DH look after each other xxx
Olga, fab news, when ET?
Bubblicous, how were bloods?
Hey to everyone else, thinking of you all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks ladies for your support   
Olga good luck for tomorrow    How many are you having put back? 

I have phoned the clinic and have to wait for my follow up appointment but have booked in to do a FET using a couple of our frosties.
Thought it was straight forward but seems not, some ladies say you won't get a BFP from the same batch of eggs that you had your BFN.   
I know you have a better chance with fresh and some do another fresh even though they have frosties. If that's the case why bother freezing any?   Incase of a BFP i suppose.
We always said we would do 2 ICSI but the gap between them is so long, i have to wait for 2 AF's first for FET, so what if we use all our frosties and i will be that much older to do a fresh cycle.
Oh this whole thing is driving me    i suppose i will just have to wait for my follow up to get some answers.
Thanks ladies for listening to me go on, you all have enough going on of your own.


----------



## suziewong

Sorry to hear your news missy 

Olga, glad things went well, good luck for tomorrow!! 

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, on my clinic thread, there is one lady who had a fresh cycle of IVF which resulted in a BFN, then FET which resulted in a BFP and her beautiful first child. Then, she had another fresh IVF cycle for #2, got another BFN and a FET after this which resulted in a BFP and her second healthy, happy baby. Of course, have a good talk with your consultant but don't rule out FET working because it can. Take care, hun . We are always here to share and support no matter what is going on with us.

Good luck for tomorrow, Olga.

Keeping, my clinic didn't elaborate on my blood results. I just have to go in on Monday for repeat bloods and a scan. I'm hoping that it's a good sign that they have not asked me to up my dose [as was the case previously after each blood test]. Also, I've never been asked for a DR scan before so hoping this is also a good sign. As I have a free diary now for a few months, it's much easier to go with the flow and see what the next bloods/scan bring. Still having a great holiday?

How are you doing, Suzie?

Hope everyone has good weekends.


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Just back from the clinic and I am now PUPO!!!  2 embies, both grade 1, a 4 and a 5 cell on board.  Quite an emotional moment but the best was telling DH the news.  Just going to have breakfast now and back to bed, woke up around 3am and didn't really sleep since.

I'll catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga      on being PUPO.      

Not a good day today ladies, AF on her way and feel very emotional.   
Thankyou ladies. Don't want to put a dampner on all the     be back when i get my     back.


----------



## olga74

Missy please don't stay away too long - as Bubblicious said, it doesn't matter what is going on with us, we want to be here for you hun.  So come back and rant, cry, share and let us help you if we can.  You've been a strenght to the rest of us and we want to give the same back to you.             

AMF well slept for a couple of hours, now in my pj's and dressing gown in front of the TV.  DH had the ironing done (This I will milk for all it's worth    ) and I've a roast chicken for dinner this evening. I'm not sure I'm even going to get dressed again.

Chat to you all later, thinking of you all 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Olga.


----------



## olga74

Hi everyone

Just a quick hello, feeling tired even though I slept last night.  Have spend the last couple of hours with DH in front of a fire, reading and wrapped up in a blanket.  Now, still with blanket, in front of the TV.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Bubblicious good luck with your appointment tomorrow

Missy hope you're looking after yourselves xx

Keeping - how's the holiday going?  

Suzie& Shenagh hi to you both xx
AMF Planning on very little for the next two days. My clinic told me that Monday thru to Wednesday would be when my embies would be snuggling in so planning on making it very easy for them.  And to add to the 'what not to do' converstation - what ever makes your feel comfortable and it you have to raise your hands over your head to stretch for something, then get a ladder!!  I know that exercise routines can be a stress relief but we've all worked so hard to be here, isn't it worth giving ourselves the best possible chance.

And on a brighter note, my sister, who lives in the States, hadn't returned my calls in ages so I just didn't call her for ages.  And the past few days, she's being calling, to check in on me.  We've always been close and it upset me that we hadn't spoken so needless to say, I'm made up now.  And the strange thing was, I sent her a text to tell her how yesterday morning went and 2 minutes later she called me.  I assumed she had seen the text but, her mobile phone was in the car and she had just been thinking of me!!  I'm glad I have my sister back xx

Right, off to grab another book as DH wants to watch rugby, 


Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

misy - so sorry for your bfn i hate them with a passion sending u loads of hugs xx   

olds- congrats on being pupo      praying u gt ur answer 

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

Missy I'm very sorry for you, it is soul destroying when get that negative and then horrible af! Hope u and ur dh are as good as u can be! Thinking of you Hun! 

Olga, yeah!!!!!!! So pleased it all went as well as it could keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun! I did get very nervous when they told me I would be sedated for the ec but I would walk on fire to get the outcome! Glad ur rested! Hope dh is pampering you lol! 

Hi keeping the holiday sounds fab!!!! Hope ur ok! 

Hey everyone else!  

Got my appointment with the consultant 14th November arrrrrrggghhhh! As silly as some of you may think I am I decided not to have the last iui, it would start again 2moro and I just feel because the last attempt was so blumin awful and I went into quite a depressed state afterwards, I thought I would have a month of getting my body ready and in all trueness sorting my head out! I decided this after long talks with dh and phoned the hospital to tell them abd they said they had taken me off anyway lol! So I don't feel so guilty! Anyway I'm not sure why I am shuttering on, my af came today with vengeance so feeling a tad emotional! 

I wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you all, had no Internet connection and we have moved into a house where the reception is so poor! Not the place for I phone!

Take care everyone! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

How's everyone doing?

Hi, Lilly.

I went for a DR scan this morning and it's all looking good but my results from Thursday showed my LH is on the up again.  My consultant didn't seem too worried and thought I could be starting stimms later this week.  I am just waiting for the callback from this mornings bloods and hoping that LH is going in the right direction now.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious i don't know anything about LH so can't help you, don't even know if i have been tested for anything like that. (my clinic are rather slack on the blood test front!)    Hope they are on their way back down again.

Olga i'm so pleased for you that you and your sis are now getting on so well. Sometimes our lives are so busy we don't always stay in touch as much as we should but nice that she is thinking of you and reading your mind too.  Glad you are still taking it easy.   
Lillly oh i know how you feel with the waiting around, we all do it's what this journey is all about but it is nearly oct now so won't be long  
Fancy moving to a house with poor internet connection!!! That would drive me  Hope you can get it sorted but i know there is more to life but i would be lost without it now.

Keeping busy Can't be long before you are back now that has gone so fast! It didn't seem it when i was waiting though!
Hope you have had a lovely relaxing holiday before you start back on tx. I'm booked for batch 2 for my FET but it would be nice if i could get in batch 1 with you!

Shenagh and suzie thanks girls we have all been through it and it gets harder not easier!   we don't have to do it anymore! 

After my bad emotional saturday i got a AF from hell  Never known anything like it, thought i would have needed a blood transfusion after yesterday (sorry tmi)
Eased of alot now and cramping getting easier.
Starting to feel more positive again now, thanks for all the support ladies it means the world.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Bubblicious It's a bit of a minefield with our hormones!! I just nod and smile  .  The only one I knew anything about was my oesgtregon.

Missy I know the feeling (TMI ALERT!!!)  During IUI's when the clinic were thrilled with my lining growing I'd have a niggle in the back of my mind - Oh  , that's going to be nasty if I get my AF - and I'd be like you were this week - glad it's eased up   

Lily we did the same, taking a break, in August and it was good for both of us - take the time just to chill.  And I've no solutions for your internet connection - we're spoiled here...

Keeping - can't believe you're in the second week of your holidays and I believe you're in the Maldives - just when we're due our indian summer- it hasn't hit Ireland!!!

AMF went out for a family meal for my brother's 40th and it was a great night.  Nobody noticed that I wasn't drinking but I had warned DH not to get into a round so that made it easier.  I haven't eaten that much, that late, in quite a while so came home feeling so heavy and woke up this morning feeling like I had a hangover!!  At 8am was tempted to go to the doctor and stay out of work.  But went back to sleep and feeling a little better now.  I've a course tomorrow that I have to do but I'll see how I last the day and take it from there.  I'm hoping and praying that my embies are snuggling in and now only have 10 days left to test.  So it's light food and liquids for me for today, 

Catch up later, 

Olga


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Olga, take it easy, hun.  And if you're feeling in the least bit rough, don't go to that course.

AFM, I had the callback yesterday and have to go in for more bloods on Thursday.  My LH was down to 10 which is good news but I think it needs to be below 5 so it's more DR for me for now.  It doesn't really come as a surprise given what happened last time but I feel kind of fuzzy on these DR drugs and I've heard that once you get stimming you feel a bit more "normal".


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious now that you mention the numbers it's coming back to me - 'normal' women will have the LH 10 and above and as they want our systems resting, they look for it around 5 - I remember mine was 5.  And I was on the pill so it wasn't so bad for me


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious glad Olga knew about the results as i wouldn't have a clue as i didn't give blood until day of ET  at that was only checking OHSS!
I  they are 5 or below on thursday for you    
Olga hope you are resting loads, never mind the course you are more important (and the little ones)   

Hi to you all and yes i'm feeling alot better now the cramps have stopped and things have got lighter. 
It's our 8th wedding anniversary today and was so hoping to give DH the best pressie ever but will have to do it for christmas or just after instead now!  
People don't bother to ask us anymore about children as they just presume we don't want any!


----------



## olga74

Ah Missy I kinda have to go in and just, judging but the number of times I've been to the loo today, I'm going to miss half of it anyway. It's at least twice an hour and I've the opposite problem to what you had   

But other than that, I'll see in the morning

Happy anniversary and enjoy your night xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, I hope you had a lovely anniversary yesterday.  I think we make things harder for ourselves when we give ourselves deadlines ... it certainly makes me v. sad when we pass another one.  We should be kinder to ourselves  .  At my sister's wedding in the summer, for once I didn't get asked when we were having more children ... I guess now DS is nearly four and DH and I are not getting any younger, everyone's assumed we're not trying anymore.  I have mixed feelings about that ... happy that I didn't have to think of an excuse but sad that they think we're past it.

Olga, hope you're taking it easy.

Lilly, Shenagh, Suzie and everyone else ... hope you're all okay.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Missy, hope your feeling a bit better. Wouldn't it be nice if we were in the same Batch. Our trusts policy for NHS funding is to only put one embryo in first time and if that doesn't work then follow it up with two frosties apparently, and they reckon is has a higher success rate doing it this way (that you get preg with your fresh or frozen) than putting in two fresh ones and not offering a frozen round, so I reckon your frosties are a good bet. does that make sense at all! Hope your ok xxxx
Olga, congrats on being PUPO   
Bubbalicious, hope bloods go well tomorrow.  
Lily, hope your ok, I think you've made the right decision about your IuI, if they hadn't insisted we do all four we wouldn't have as it was driving us both   . You're consultation will be here before you now it.
Shenga, where are you at with things? Does your clinic still want you to do more IuI's?
Hey to everyone else,
AFM - maldieves is amazing. You step out of our villa on to the beach. Was going to go diving this morning but decided against it- just in case, although i have been drinking as I think the chances of a natural BFP are so slim, I just want to have a lovely holiday and make the most of the all inclusive! Have been on so many holidays and not drunk, eaten really carefully just in case, and still not got pregnant so just thought let's have some fun, went snorkelling instead, the house reef is amazing. DH now having an afternoon snooze and I'm gonna go and read my book out in the sun,
Take care all
Thinking of you
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping glad you are having a fab time and i would just carry on as normal too as we can't always think that we could be pregnant although it would be wishful thinking we would drive ourselves   
It would be great if we are cycling together as we are at the same clinic too but i'm in batch 2 but i could fit into your dates with AF due on the 20th Nov. See what they say when i get my follow up   
Just enjoy the rest of your holiday we will still be here when you come home   
Olga how you doing hun    
Bubblicious we will never be too old for this if it is our dream we have to follow it and atleast give it a try and       couldn't live with the what if's...
Who cares what they think and i wasn't ready when i was younger as i wanted to live before settling down but sometimes i wish i was different!
My sisters children are 22 and 24 and she'e only 6 yrs older than me. She is now a gran! 
I would have liked to have started a family late 20's but some things don't always go that way and never thought i would be in this position!   

Hope you are all ok


----------



## olga74

Just a quick one - 

Keeping I gave up diving this season as I didn't want even the slightest chance of anything going wrong. But get off the internet and enjoy your holiday       

Missy life is never how we plan it.  I met DH when I was into my 30's and spent my 20's avoiding getting 'caught out'!!!!  

Quick update - we have a snow baby - got the news today.  Needless to say we're thrilled and the lab says it's good news for the 2 put in on ET.  9 days til I test and trying not to thin about it. 

Right, back to the sofa, totally relaxing, 

Chat tomorrow, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga well done with the snow baby but you won't need it this time!    

catch up with you all later.


----------



## olga74

Missy I'm hoping that it's a sibling for my two that I've in now      (oh dear God, what am I letting myself in for) I guess my family is at the oposite end to you and your sister.  My sister is 44 and 5 kids (under 9!!) while by brother, 40, has 2, 11 and 8.  So me having them at this age wouldn't be a surprise.  

Sorry, short on time and energy - 

AMF woke this morning around 6am, read emails, saw a birthday mail from here and brust into tears, had my shower and was getting dressed, and burst into tears, saw and read DH's card to me and guess what, I burst into tears.  All I could think of was if anyone asks what my birthday wish is this year it'll be so hard cause, like you all, I have only one wish.  But it's just after lunch and I'm feeling better, if a little tired.  See, this crying lark is just draining!!!  Then, 20 minutes from the office, in bad traffic, I realised all the work I had done from home this past 2 weeks is still on my dining room table!!!  Ah well....

Anyway I've work to keep me for the next couple of hours, then homeward bound. DH will have dinner ready when I get home then it's a night of relaxing.  I'm doing a lot of that lately!!! 

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

i hate my hospital!!! 

olga great news on snow baby
keeping hope ur having a good hol
missy how are u hun xx

hi to everyone else


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on the frostie, Olga.

Shenagh, what's happened now with your hospital?


----------



## Bubblicious

Grrrr .... LH is too high still at 8 point something so back on Sunday for another blood test.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Shenagh what's going on with your hospital hun?

Bubblicious hey, it's going down, ok very slowly, but it's getting there.  Hang on in til Sunday (hope it's not too early)

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

aw bubbs back on Sunday not nice!! hope it.changes for u

well i went to my hospital on Friday had a follies at 18 they told me wait til Mon for another one to grow so i go back Mon and it has gone and instead is 2x14 so they said back wed and then we would have iui Friday then back wed and they were both gone and biggest one was 9!!! so explain that one 

so the nurse went to do a blood test to see if i ovulated which i can't naturally and just before she did the cons came in and told me to keep going for iui and asked had i been refereed to ivf yet!!! heh hello YOU referred me in the first place soo i told him i had an appointment in Dec and his reply was oh did no one tell u he sent your referral back he won't take on your case!!! WTF!! 

Soo i went home and rang the fertility hospital for ivf and the receptionist not even the nurse told me that the doc had decided that my case was not severe enough so i went to them and told him to get me back on the list asap and i want am appointment!!

have an appointmnt in the morning and the nurse rings to tell me that i now am still in the list!!! 

soo therefore i HATE my hospital!!! 

(Sorry rant over ladies)
xxx


----------



## olga74

Holy   shenagh - WTF  I hope they know they've messed up and treat you right from now on in.  And as for dissappearing follicles - no idea, didn't know it could happen.


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, that's really terrible, hun. Yes, I hope that they have pulled their act together now. Unfortunately, you don't get the service nowadays unless you kick up a fuss [or in my case, pay over the odds!].

Thanks ladies for your kind words and sympathy. I think most ladies DR on this particular protocol I'm on for eight or so days. It'll be 15 days for me by Sunday! Things just don't ever seem to go to plan for me lately. It must be my turn for a big lottery win or a BFP with triplets given all the bad luck I've had of late.


----------



## shenagh1

thanks olga and bubbs but it just keeps getting worse im so upset at them! so i went back yesterday and anyone on here who has known me long enough knows i ask about protesters every cycle so just by chance i asked again yesterday and the nurse said y would u want that so i said look at my file i have never gotten past day 8dpiui so she looked at the file abduction finally said oh that not really normal is it u could have had a shot at getting pregnant by now and i have a meeting with cons Monday now!! so to get this straight s far in my iui journey they haven't given me strong enough medicines  they hav  caused a tear in my uterus and have had to refer me twice for ivf and told me none of this

im so sorry i keep bringing this up hut i could say all of this to my friends and they would just fakely sympathise because they don't know wht i mean xx


----------



## olga74

Shenagh l guess you're going to have to go into the Con on Monday and be ready to fight your corner      Want me to come with you?? I'll get all emotional and guilt them into any doing what ever you want!!  No seriously, will DH be able to go with you?  You're going to need support hun.  And it's brutal that they haven't taken notice of all this.  I'd play that up and tell them that you now want the treatment you should have had from the start and you'll expect and accept nothing else (I know you know this but I'm ranting cause I'm mad on your behalf)

Missy how are you doing hun?  

Keeping are you back from holidays yet?  Don't know what the weather like is over in the UK but we've had rain here since yesterday morning.  When is your appointment for IVF?  I think you mentioned that you had gotten one before the holiday.

Bubblicious hope you're feeling ok for the morning and the blood test.  I really hope your LH is under 5.  Can your clinic give you the results tomorrow or will it be Monday?  But, and ut's just me wondering, I know it's taken ages to get your DR done, but does it me that you should respond well to stimming?  

Anyway, I'm an emotional mess - crying at the drop of a hat, boobs are killing me, cramps, and it's all because of the progestrone I know but doesn't stop me reading into everything.  I've 6 days til OTD and it's killing me.  But I'm trying to hold out.  Dh says to wait til at least Wednesday and that's manageable.  So I'm off to light the fire, catch up on shows on the laptop (not tv in the sitting room yet) and generally veg.  Feeling bad cause DH doesn't want me ironing (how bad is that) but I think I'll get over it! 

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, that's appalling. Make sure you get everything off your chest with the consultant tomorrow. Write it down tonight if you're like me [I would just get worked up and babble on without getting the answers if I didn't write things down].

Olga, the 2ww much be so much harder with IVF. I'm not looking forward to it at all. Where are you based, hun? I'm in London and it's been like summer here .... really confusing ifor it to be like this in October! And far too hot for me!

Missy, Keeping ... hope you're okay.

AFM, I had my bloods this morning and finally got the call to say I can start stimming but not until Tuesday evening as my levels are still not quite there yet but I'm very happy to have been able to finally get to this stage. Feeling optimistic and excited. I will be going in for daily bloods from next Wednesday and I have a scan on Wednesday, too.

Speak soon.


----------



## Missy123

Hi to you all, hope you are all ok. The weather has been lovely hasn't it and i have just got back from a lovely unexpected weekend in London!
Didn't know til thur night and left friday morning so didn't have chance to catch up before i went with packing and everything.
For the first time ever though my ankles and feet are like balloons so just going to put them up and hope they go down







if you know what i mean!









Olga this makes you an emotional wreck dosen't it hun    just incase you get any ideas!  
Shenagh that's discusting how you have been treated but good luck for tomorrow, weird on the follicles front but hope you get sorted  
bubblicious so glad stimming is in sight for you  
Keeping busy i'm sure you are home now and hope you had a lovely holiday 

Love to you all and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
Shenga, I am so cross in your behalf. Hope appointment goes ok with the consultant and you get the answers you need and the treatment you deserve.
Olga, you're doing really well Hun, not long left to wait, I am      and     for you Hun. My appointment is on 26th October - exciting
Bubblicious, great news that you can start stimming tomorrow, yippee. What drugs you on?
Missy, glad you had a fab weekend away. When is your consultants appointment?
Hey to everyone else
AFM, arrived home last night after the most fantastic two weeks, ate to much, drank to much, went to the spa and generally had an amazing time. Now to go on a fitness kick and diet to get myself fit for end December beginning January ready for IVF. Have to go to clinic today and get some bloods done, HIV and hepatitis for both DH and me, why they haven't been done already by the other clinic I don't know!
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Ok I have to confess - I did a test on Sunday and no surprise what the result was.  So even though I had a lovely day with DH, we went book shopping, I did take a bit of a knock.  And the logical side of me said - welll what the hell were you expecting.  Had acuouncture this afternoon and he's sounding really postive.  Had to go to the doctor because I thougth I had a UTI but seems not. Sometimes it can happen after ET??  

Anyway I'll be back tomorrow -heading out for dinner and cinema with one of my BF then down with the other tomorrow night to plan packing up her house before she rents it out and I've no pee sticks with me so can't be tempted!!

Hope you're all doing well, 

I'll catch up properly tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga I can't believe you have tested early    so glad you have no more pee sticks. Enjoy your couple of nights with your friends and forget about them for a few days!   
Bubblicious stimming starts tonight dosen't it     Good luck

Keeping busy glad you had a lovely holiday and time to relax together.   
We weren't tested until we started ICSI, i don't know why they weren't done before either! At least they are done now.
I haven't heard about my follow up yet they said within the month else ring them so i am expecting to have to ring them but we will see! 

Shenagh how did it go?


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Haven'e been on for a while, so just thought i'd update.

We are going ahead with natural FET next month....fingers crossed. x


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck with FET next month, Suzie  !

Missy, I'm doing my first injection tonight and then have bloods and a scan in the morning.  Hope you are keeping well, hun  .

Keeping, I'm on Fostimon.  I have to mix it myself; this first dose is three powders into on vial of liquid.  I'm already nervous about the mixing.  Thankfully, I'm an expert at injecting now so one less thing to worry about.  Glad you had a great holiday and are now raring to go next month.

Olga, how are you doing, hun?

Shenagh, did you get all the answers/actions you needed from your consultation on Monday?  I really hope so.


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious great news that you're starting injecting tonight.  You be at EC in no time    

Keeping we have been tested for HIV and hepatitis 4 times at this stage and will be tested prior to every IVF.  I think it's some EU Regulation, or maybe an Irish one.

Suzie best of luck hun with this cycle   

Shenagh any news from your clinic yet?  

Missy how are you hun? I hope your clinic rings before you have to start laying down the law!!

AMF last night with one BF then tonight with the other, just to keep me distracted!!! And it's working so far.  The next morning I wake up at home is Thursday so no point in testing then as OTD is Friday.  Kinda want it to come around quicker but then again, don't really want the answer.  But no matter what I want, it'll get here!!  Feeling positive even though I've no signs or symptoms.  Did acupuncture yesterday and it was a lovely session and he's really positive too. So I made an appointment with me for my week 5 session (Monday see blind belief!!)

Right, I've 45 minutes to go and must be productive.  

I'll catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie good luck for your FET next month, is that when you are having transfer or is that the start of that months cycle?   
Olga glad you are keeping yourself busy until friday and wishing you loads of    
Bubblicious how did you get on with the mixing? Hope it went ok. It must be similar to mixing then pregnyl then is it? You will be an expert at that too in no time   

Shenagh how did you get on?  hope you gave them a good talking to!   
Keeping busy what's it like to be back to real life again? Hope you have all your tests done now and you are ready.   

No news this end on my follow up    I will give them until next week before i start the nagging!   
We are just going to try    as i have lots of ovulation sticks here and pray that all the little ones that weren't collected and i saw on my last scan help us out.   
Had 2 lines yesterday but one a little lighter so had an early night    and just going to keep testing! You never know!


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy,  at your clinic for not getting back to you about a follow up. Good luck for a natural BFP .

Mixing was okay but it was one powder into one liquid; I think I might get a bit confused when they start getting me to mix half doses or double doses [my clinic will phone each day afer bloods to tell me what dose to take].

Olga, I should be back on here at some point before your OTD [I'm an FF-addict] but wishing you loads of luck for Friday .

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## shenagh1

hey all

missy- clinics aren't nice!! i hope u get yr natural bfp unlike u i gave no ovitrelle tests but about 6 spare trigger injections not even opened lol wanna swap!? 

olga s back off from the peeing behave yourself from now on lol

suz- fx for you and your Dh lets hear some good news
bubbs- you havery started wow!! scary scary good luck hun praying for u
praying for u al
keeping- roll on Dec for u hun glad u had a nice hol 

apologies for the spelling predictive text is a b**ch 

afm- took ovitrelle last night feeling like im ovitrelle now but can't test and not back at hospital until tomorrow the reason they want me back is to test my protesters levels as an " experimental" cycle!!! id love to experiment on their heads right now  xx


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Well just a quick one (they always start that way!!)

Shenagh forgive my stupidity but what are protesters? I've never heard of this.  Is there a silver lining that if they expermint this cycle they'll have it right for the next one   

Bubblicious you'll be fine with all your injections and once you're relaxed into it, half and double doses won't faze you at all

Missy well I'm sure you have a smile on your face this morning!!  FX for a natural this cycle

Keeping hope you're doing ok hun xx

AMF - getting cramps, trying not to think about it.  So my PMA for the day - I've done everything I can (ok maybe could have eaten less pizza!), I've put my whole heart into this as has DH.  No matter what the outcome he is my rock and I know we'll survive (poop what if it's twins...)  And we and the clinic will learn what suits me for the next cycle/sibling cycle!! 

So, going to keep busy today, back home to my own bed tonight  after the girls looked after me for the last two.  

Anyway, 7 more reports to write in first draft!!

Catch up later 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

lol olga stupid predictive text on phone its meant to say progesterone 
it's also meant to say i feel like im ovulating already xx

hope your cramps ease hun xx


----------



## olga74

Shenagh they come and go - not as bad as AF pains so I'm hoping that's a good sign.  And your test makes sense now!!


----------



## olga74

Good morning,

This was posting on another thread and it's so touching and a beautiful poem, ok, a little sad too. But I thought some of you might understand it too.

Olga



onechance24 said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to wish you all luck with your treatments and hope you get you BFP's. All my best wishes to you ladies who got your BFN that stinks. My treatment was cancelled on day 10 of stimming this week and I feel upset about this and it feels a little to painful to pop on here and comment so I am saying fair well to you all. This poem is my parting gift
> 
> Waiting with my one true love
> 
> Wait and wait and wait and wait...
> Not sure what will be
> We make another appointment
> Let's just wait till then, we'll see
> What about the test results
> About the daily drugs
> Injections pills and creams
> What if it doesn't work for us?
> Will it make us happy and give us what we need
> 
> Wait and wait and wait and wait...
> That's all we have to do
> For most it happens just by chance
> But not my love for me and you
> Dreams of the life we could have had
> My dear you will make a lovely Dad
> The cuddles, games and bedtime stories
> Out goes the light, whisper sleep tight
> 
> Give us for now our one small wish
> To be parents what a precious gift
> They say its one in ten you know
> Why me, why you, why us? I ask
> It has to be someone but why us with our past's
> Let's hope our dreams do come true
> One for me, one for you
> 
> Waiting, waiting until we know
> Will that tiny heart beat show?
> Let's hope we get to see
> Wait and wait and wait again
> And hope we become three...
> 
> LCK October 2011


----------



## Missy123

Lovely poem olga but i have to go and redo my makeup now!   
Hope you are doing ok and only one more sleep for you!      
Catch up with you all later.


----------



## olga74

It set me off several times last night too.  And I was home alone, didn't get to see DH til this morning when I kissed him goodbye      So finishing early and planning on lighting the fire and relaxing with him before he heads in on nights.  Then I'm off to my BF again, can't do another night on my own!!!  

And sorry about your make-up xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga are you testing at your BF then or going to wait for DH? Atleast you won't be alone tonight.  
Just wanted to pop on and wish you lots of   and 

Bubblicious are you getting more confident with the mixing  
Shenagh how is your experimental cycle going?  
Keeping busy and suzie not long now 

Well we have our cards tonight and i am having a well deserved vodka or 2 or 3....not as if i can ruin my chances for the next cycle as it's a FET and they are 3 miles away!
Got a couple of months to wait anyway  then the worry begins all over again. LH surge was negative yesterday so that was quick and i think i must have just missed it  
Love to you all


----------



## Lilly27

Omg I'm hating not having any Internet abd reception on my phone, I'm at a friends house so I thought I'd come to the loo and just let you all know I'm still think of you and hope ur all coping xx. 

Olga thinking of you! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Olga, that poem made me cry and then I had to go and deliver an antenatal class! Thinking about you for tomorrow     
Missy, any news yet? X x
Lily, nice to hear from you, hope your ok  
Bubilicious, how's all that mixing going? When you in for a scan? Hope you've got some lovely follicles growing   
Shenga, how's the monitoring cycle going! X x
Suzie, what does a natural FET involve, good luck Hun  
AFM, just ordered DHEA on the advice of hubbies acupuncturist, I seriously rattle with all th supplements I'm taking! Less than three weeks until our appointment now, yipeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Missy123

Olga     thinking of you and praying for you   

Keeping i haven't heard anything yet, you know what they are like! 3 weeks will fly by for you. 

Lilly nice to hear from you and hope things are ok.
Hope you are all doing ok


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Well blood work done and I'm waiting on the phone call.  DH is asleep in bed, bless him.  I stayed home last night and fell asleep on the sofa but went upstairs with him when he got home from work at 4.30am.  So I've the shopping done, all the stuff I need to make Christmas puddings, kitchen tided, cleanind and descaling the washing machine, dry cleaning picked up, online bills paid and it's still not 11am.  They said that they don't wait for the lunch time meeting so expecting the call anything soon.  Oh and I'm making pancakes for lunch because I want to!!!

I'll be back when I've had any news and thanks for the wishes and thoughts 

Olga xx


----------



## olga74

Ladies, 

Well we got our call and it wasn't good news, it's another negative to add to the rest from this morning. But, we've to arrange to speak to the consultant in the next few weeks and we'll be doing, probably, a FET in January and take things from there.  Needless to say, we're both gutted so I insisted that we went out for food, picked up DH's new suit- made him get a shirt and tie too!!  He's looks so damn handsome!!  He was so good this morning and I know his heart is breaking too.  

So, I'm looking for the silver linings in this!  And I've found one or two: (Stacey thanks for the idea for the positive side of things)

My sister and her family (hubby and 5 kids) are coming home for Christmas so I'll be able to enjoy a couple of drinks with them.
We're both healthy and here.  
This isn't the end of our world, even if it kinda feels like it.  It's just a delay with our dream.
We are both so very strong, here for one another and there will never be a day that we don't remember that.  This process will only make us stronger.
There may have been a medical reason as to why it didn't happen this month, survival of the fittest.
My family and friends are the best in the world, who care for and love me. 

So, I'm going to try get a snooze in front of the TV with DH - we're both exhausted.  Then when he's heading to work I'm heading down to my BF to watch her 5 year old twins play football (Gaelic football - kinda like rugby...'ish....) and then it's a night of chatting with a glass of wine or two.  

I'll be back tomorrow and I'll catch up with everyone else then.

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i'm so sorry    So glad you and DH are so strong and you are right what dosen't break you just makes you stronger.
Take some time out, enjoy your glass of wine or two and look after each other.
This is such a cr*p journey but we have great DH's and each other and our families and friends and we will get there eventually.


----------



## suziewong

Thinking of you Olga   x


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga Hun, I am so sorry, I have been thinking about you all day. Glad you have found a few positives. I think all of us that do this are mega strong ladies (women if that's what you prefer). Glad DH looked handsome in his suit, look after each other and remember we are all here for you xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Olga, I'm so sorry, feel really gutted for you, me and dh are thinking of you, this is so crap! 
You two enjoy ourselves for now! I will not stop hoping for everyone on here! 
Was thinking of you all day! 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, I'm so sorry about your BFN, hun  .  It's so tough and I'm so upset for you.  Good on you for focussing on all the positives in your life.  You are blessed in so many ways.  I will be keeping everything crossed for a FET success for you in January.

AFM, day four of stimms today.  I've had my dose upped in the last two days by 50%.  My clinic are really keeping up their end of the bargain with plenty of monitoring.  I had my first scan today and they saw at least 5-6 follies on each ovary but too small to count properly or to measure.  I have more immunes testing on Monday to see if I need treatment on that front, too.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## shenagh1

just on to send olga some much needed     

you are such a strong woman and i pray for u like i do for all of you to get your wish soon xxx 


my experimentation went ahead yesterday with iui but im in that much pain at the min i think i may have ohss x


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Thanks for the messages - still feeling pretty rough and all signs of AF has disappeared.  Now every part of me is sore and it's not like I've done anything different - oh, I did ironing last night, first time in 2 weeks so that could explain it.  And the glass of wine -didn't taste too good, seems I'm now used to not drinking.  DH is doing ok, or at least, he's telling me he is.  He's very level headed and as he says himself, has rationalised this in his head.  Me, still so upset and I know that 2 of the women in work will be waiting on news tomorrow and they are the best in the world and I know that they will be so disappointed for us.  I just can't handle people being nice to me right now!!  

Anyway, I'll keep checking in, should arrange a review in the next few weeks and I'll let you know what happens but I can't see us doing anything until the New Year.  Seems so far away yet it's only around the corner!!  

Right, I'm in the office, better get some work done, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga don't do anymore ironing if it makes you feel like that! No really it's just getting back in the swing of things as my DH didn't let me do anything and then when i had to start again i felt worn.   
We are having a FET in january so you never know we could end up cycling together.    I'm not being ginuea pig anymore as i don't set a very good example.

Bubblicious how was the immune testing? Hope you don't need anything on that front. Hope the stimming is going well and your follicles are growing nice and juicy!   

Shenagh what on earth are they doing to you now to make you feel like that! Hope you feel better soon.   

Keeping busy have you heard anymore from the clinic or have you just got to wait for your seminar this month?   
Don't know what happens with them as never had one as we were already at the clinic for iui's. Do you also have to have a consultation or is it all in one? 

Suzie not long to go now.   

Lilly hope you get internet access soon.


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, how are you feeling today Hun, thinking about you.    
Bubblicious, hope all is going well with the stimming, when you in for a scan next? Hope you've got some lovely follies   
Shenga, what did your clinic say when you told them about all there mistakes? Hope you're feeling a bit better now  
Missy, I think the seminar is a cost saving exercise that they do on the NHS. We have to go for the whole morning 8.30 to 12.30 and will see the consultant at some point whilst we are there. We also get injection training, although they have said if I'm on menopour then I won't have to have that and we have to fill in all our consent booklets with the other couples. I think there will be about 4 couples there. The nurse said that they didn't used to get iui girls to go even if they had been having iui elsewhere but decided that it was putting us at a disadvantage as iui is so different. Hope all is ok with you,
Hey to everyone else
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Keeping hey, I'm feeling better.  Back to work and I'm busy so no time for thinking!!  So do you have a date for the seminar day?  I guess it can put you in touch with other couples too, get another support network.

Missy yeah, I'm going to try that one for the ironing though I have to admit DH had the rest of the ironing done when I got home today.  I think it was more my AF coming and my body feels brutal!!  Hot water bottle time and it'd be good to cycle together.  And you were a great guinea pig!!!

Bubblicious how did the immune tests go? Did you have another scan today?

Shenagh how are you feeling?  I really hope you don't have OHSS

Lily can you get anything to boost your internet reception?  

Suzie how did you appointment go?

Actually, Keeping and Missy, just realised we could all be cycling together coming into the new year. Here we go, 3-in-1 (is that called a hat trick?? useless at sports...)

AMF having a brutal AF, and tired, so came home from my friend's dads removal - she rang me on Friday to let me know he'd passed away, had a shower and a sandwich and going to watch tv for an hour then it's bed for me.  I'm busy in work so that's keeping me occupied.  And I was talking to my acupuncture guy and we're going to keep up the treatments and keep my body in a rhythm I'll be on herbs full time so if it doesn't work naturally, then it'll help with the next cycle of IVF.  Though we do have a snow baby so I guess its FET first. I'll have to ring the clinic and arrange our review. 

Anyway, DH just sat down here and I haven't seen him all day.  Thanks for all the thoughts over this weekend, it means the world to both of us.  It's helped me get thru what was a really difficult weekend knowing you were all here, 

Love 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, hope AF gets better. And that you get a plan in place for FET soon.

Missy, glad you have a plan of action for FET. Hope time flies by for you and you're cycling again in no time.

Suzie, how was your appointment?

Hi Keeping, Lilly.

Shenagh, how are you doing?

AFM, I have had my dosage put up and then gradually put back down again since I last updated you. I've also had seven vials of bloods taken for immunes testing but I won't get the results until Thursday at the earliest. I've had two more scans, too [it really is IVF bootcamp at my clinic]. The first on Sunday, showed 12 follies on one side and six on the other and I had another one this morning which showed a whopping 15-ish on each side and the largest ones are 14-15mm. I was a bit worried about OHSS but apparently, I'm fine at the moment. As we all know, it's quality over quantity every time, so I'm really hoping the high number doesn't mean lots of immature eggs or lots of follies but not many eggs. I've just come back from THE most relaxing acupuncture session and feel ready for bed ... is it too early?!?

Off for early morning bloods tomorrow.

Keep well, all.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious 15 on each side wow just keep up with your fluids just incase even if you feel fine. 
Sounds like things are looking good.    When is your next scan? Hope EC is not too far away for you    Good luck with your bloods and your results for immunes   
I'm sure there will be lots of mature eggs out of all those follicles   

Love to the rest of the special ladies on here


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious - wow that's alot hun, as Missy said, keep up the fluids and get plenty of rest.  Your body is working overdrive at the minute.  And you need to look after yourself.  And this IVF business is a bit different alright - it's good that they are keeping an eye on you.  

AMF AF is heavy but the cramps are gone more or less.  Just sat up from the dining room table - we sat down at 7pm and just chatted about stuff that wasn't the treatment!!  Back to normal really.  And we're good at sitting down for dinners - always have been - so I just made it special and lit candles and had music on too.  

Anyway, hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well, 

Chat tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey bubblicious, sounds like your follies are doing lovely, I'm sure there will be lots of great eggs.     sounds like your clinic are doing a great job at monitoring you.
Olga, glad your feeling a bit better Hun, and I think your right, you, me and missy will either by cycling together or just a couple of weeks apart, and yeap it's gonna be a hat trick for us three     dinner sounds romantic, I might do the candels this weekend!
Missy, how you doing? Still no news from the clinic about FET?
Suzie, have you got any news from your appointment?  
Shenga, you feeling any better, hope so Hun x x x
Lily, hope your ok, 
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, just had a gruelling netball training and am feeling exhausted,
Take care all
X x x


----------



## Missy123

Olga dinner sounded lovely and glad you got to talk about other things instead of tx. It's hard not to let it take over our lives but you sound on top of it! 
Hope AF eases soon for you   

Keeping busy your netball sounds exhausting, haven't played since i was at school but i did used to love it even though i never had very good hand eye coordination   
I haven't heard about my follow up yet but giving them until monday to chase them up.
Hat trick sounds great!    

Bubblicious hows boot camp going?   
Shenagh hope you are feeling better.   
Lilly your not forgotten hun,    for better internet!

AFM i'm off to goosey fair today with mum, sis and neice to do a bit of shopping, just hope the rain stays away.    
It's a market once a year in the streets of tavistock and sells everything you would never usually buy but it's a girlie day out and that hardly ever happens.
Last year all i bought was a calendar and a pair of slippers so i'll tell you later what i bought this year!


----------



## shenagh1

morning all

missy- enjoy your ladies day  buy me something.nice lol 

olga - glad u and h had your chat! hope ur feeling a little more positive now x

keeping- have u recovered from netball yet lol?

bubbs- wow?!!! that's about awesome result for now xx

afm- well got my results for the progesterone tests and on day 3 my levels were 142 the nurse said anything from 30 is good so they think it was def ohss soo im now on the 2ww i guess! but not any further on with what is wrong with me i still have quite a bit.of pain in my left ovary but im assuming thats down to the over stimulation xx


b back on properly soon as am on the phone now i can't see everything properly so sorry if i miss anyone x

oh btw are any of you ladies heading to the fertility show in London in a few weeks?


----------



## Missy123

Sorry i didn't buy you anything Shenagh, infact all i bought myself was 4 banana clips for £2! 
I bought my neice some boots she liked so will put back for crimbo and some books for my nephews little one. I asked my sis what she wanted for her birthday next week and she picked a wooden giraffe but the only problem we had was that it was 6 1/2 foot and my mum drives a little 4 seater renault megane coupe and there was already 4 of us in it, 2 quilted throws, 2 pillows, 2 flower displays and a dog bed and then my mum wanted a giraffe too! 
You should have seen the looks we were getting, even thought we were going to have to put them out of the sunroof.    We did get a giggle though.   
Well better feed DH now!    xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one from me so sorry for no personals.

I got my immune results back today and my natural killer cell count is too high so I'm off to clinic tomorrow to have IVIG [four/five hours and a lot of money to suppress my immunes]. Also, my LH is on the rise again so I have had to take a drug to stop ovulation. I have to be up at 5am to take another dosr and again at 6am to get ready to go to clinic. So tomorrow, I'm back at bootcamp for morning bloods, scan then IVIG. I'm shattered but hopefully this all means we're on the home straight. Be back soon.

Keep well, all.


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, I always think I would like to go to goosey fair and have never made it, sounds like you had fun. I also fancy widecombe fair, but again haven't got there either, I'm saving them up for when i have a little one and am not at work, wish you'd taken a pic of evert ing in the car so we could all have had a giggle    .
Bubblicious, you are defo on fertility boot camp, but it must all be good, do they regularly test everyone for immune testing at your clinic then? Fingers crossed for tomorrow   
Shenga not good that you still have sore ovaries, hope you start feeling better soon and fingers crossed  . When is the fertility fair? 
Olga, is your AF any better Hun, hope so  
Hey to everyone else
AFM, I can feel my muscles from netball yesterday and reckon if we keep going like last night and I'm good with my diet I could be down to my wedding day weight by Christmas which would be amazing. Missy, I play in the top division in our city at netball but I'm still un coordinated, just been to the theatre with my mum, and bumped into my netball captain, was chatting to her as we left the theatre and managed to walk into a door! Some nights I am not even sure how I catch a ball! I'm now on 2ww for our appointment and very excited, I finally feel like things are happening 
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hey ladies,  hope we are all getting through these hard times, at my friends again so thought I'd say hello and let you know I'm thinking of you all! We are hopefully getting bt Internet in and not sky so should be back with it soon, in the meantime lots if love hugs n prayers for you all xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.

Keeping, I think my clinic will offer immues if you have had recurrent miscarriages or if everything else has been ruled out [i.e. you're unexplained]. They're expensive and the treatment of immune issues is expensive too but we thought it was worth it as we felt that we should rule out all possible reason for our secondary infertility before trying treatment.

Good luck, Shenagh. Hope you are okay.

Missy, Lilly, Suzie, Olga ... sending you all my best wishes.

AFM, to cut a long story short, a couple of scans later and mega-doses of the drug to stop me ovulating. I finally get to trigger tonight for EC on Monday. There is a chance I might lose some eggs through natural ovulation as my LH is not 100% under control but I am  that I am left with enough good quality, mature ones to give this a proper go.

For now, love to all.


----------



## shenagh1

Evening ladies hope u are all well!!

Bubbs-will be praying for you this wekkend and Monday! fx hun

afm- she came7days early im so sick of my hospital. they lost my day 3 results and say six showed my progetsterone levels were 142!! I don't know what that means other than i def over stim what i wanted to ask is to the ladies who do acupuncture how much does it cost u! Where do they put the needles does it hurt and does it.help?? 

Apologies for spelling mistakes am on my phone and in a rush xx
being a big  child and going to see the lion king xx

have a lovely weekend


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks, Shenagh. Sorry AF came early, hun . I used to pay £40 for each acupuncture session and now have to pay £50 to go to a place near my current clinic. Bear in mind that I'm in London where everything is more expensive, though.

They tend to put the needles in your lower legs/feet, ears and low on your abdomen. I have also had needles put in the top of my head for headaches, between my eyebrows for anxiety and in my hands [for a sore throat I complained about once, I think]. They don't hurt although sometimes you get a numb, dull ache where the needle is but not for very long.

Personally speaking, I have fairly regular cycles and AF arrives 14 days after ovulation every time so there was nothing to change on that front. But I find it very relaxing and my old acupuncturist also became like a counsellor to me, she was another person to talk to about the whole infertility thing in real life which I found helpful, too. My new one is very positive and well informed about fertility so I'm pleased but have not had many sessions with him yet so don't feel the trust I had with my first one.

I LOVE the Lion King film. I saw the stage musical, too on holiday in Toronto a long time ago with my sister [it was amazing ... I nearly cried ... from the minute it started!!!] and keep trying to get DH to take me to watch it in London's west end but he's not so keen. Hope you enjoy it in 3D.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious     for tomorrow and hope that they are ALL still there for you    Will be thinking of you and hope you get some lovely eggs.   

Shenagh how was the lion king? Sorry to hear AF came early   
Lilly great to hear you may have internet soon   
Suzie have you started your FET yet?   

Olga how you doing hun?    Any news on your follow up yet?
Keeping busy not long now until your morning with the clinic, bet you are counting down the days.   

I'm going to get on to the clinic this week for my follow up and see if i can get in the same batch as you keeping!


----------



## shenagh1

Morning,
So lion king was brilliant last night although my sadness about everuthing else took over and.i cried for almost it all (well in between singing my heart out) lol

bubbs- thanks for all the info i think im going to look into it and try to rid some demons from ky body 

still keeping them fingers crosed i hope

misy - i hope u get the answer u want next week! Xx

oh and keeping i think its the 4th and 5th of Nov!! It looks fantastic i really wish i could afford to fly over to it its in the Olympia theatre!! So if any of u ladies are.going keep me posted xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i haven't been on for a while, been trying to get myself back to normality and switch off for a bit!

I am waiting for AF to show so i can book my ten day scan as I am going for natural FET next. No sign of her appearing yet and i'm on day 29...bloody typical, when you don't want her to show she does and when you do, she won't!!

Missy, Bubbs, Olga, Shenagh, keeping busy...how ya doing?

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all,
I'm just back from a lovely weekend away visiting a friend. Left DH at home. Arrived at my friends at 10.00 yesterday morning and left today at 2.00 and apart from when we were asleep we didn't stop talking. We well and truly put the world to rights. Now home snuggling with DH on the sofa before I have to start the tea.
Bubblicious, I have my fingers really tightly crossed for you for tomorrow    
Shenga, I pay 40.00 a go for my acupuncture and like bubblicious, she is a bit like a counsellor to me to. Needles go in the same place as bubblicious said and also sometime in my fingers, those ones do hurt a bit but not much. We're fairly sure there is nothing wrong with me but I will do anything that might increase my chances of having a baby hence why I go, also I find it relaxing. I'm generally a very busy person and don't often stop so being literally pinned down and unable to move for an hour does me good! Sorry to hear AF came early but glad you enjoyed the lion king.
Olga, how you doing Hun thinking of you as always.
Missy, hope your phone call with the clinic goes well.  Our consent booklets arrived Thursday so we're gonna fill them in next weekend then it's only 2 days of work till clinic day. I'm worried AF won't come at the right time for me for batch one. It was due 24th November, just in batch one, then last cycle was 28 days, unheard of for me so if this cycle is 28 days then I'm due 1st November but if it's my normal 26 then it will be the 30th and then that gives me no wriggle room if it's not a normal 26 day cycle as I'll be due 25th November which  the last day. I know 2 weeks doesn't make much difference but the dates over Christmas work better for me with work. 
Suzie, hope AF arrives soon.   What does natural FET involve? 
Lily, hope you get your internet soon  
Right, I'm off to do the housework,
Love to all
X x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Keeping busy,

for Natural FET they will scan me on day 10 to see how my lining is thickening and to see how my follicle is growing. They will then probably scan me on day 13. When they feel the lining is thick enough and before I ovulate naturally they will give me the trigger shot to take so they can control my ovulation, then I will go in 3-4 days later to have frozen embryos put back. I chose natural FET rather than medicated as my periods are usually regular and the thought of no drugs and no pessaries (apart from HCG trigger) made it an easy decision. The consultant also said there was no difference success wise between natural or medicated FET.  I am also hoping that it will be a more natural environment for the little embryos without all the drugs, and also a less stressful me! 

Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious    just want to wish you good luck hun


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies,

Bubblicious good luck this morning hun, I'm hoping at this stage you're in recovery xx  Let us know how you get on hun     

Suzie Thanks for the information on FET.  I'd say that's what I'll be doing in the new year (or can I do it sooner?) and had no idea what it entailed.  I hope your AF arrives soon   

Keeping Girl time is good time!!!  I'm spending extra time with my BF (the one who is moving) and it's taken my mind off things.  Can't believe how quickly the appointment has come around.

Shenagh yeah, I get the same points really except for my ears - he's never gone near them.  And yes, it's good to cry at kids films - I love them xx

AMF Just called the clinic this morning so waiting on a call back to arrange a follow up consultation.  I guess it'll outline the next steps we'll have to take.  AF last week was kinda brutal but I got over it.  Just tired now from a really hectic weekend.  Was at a show with Rebecca Storm last night and it was fantastic but meant I didn't get into bed until 1am.  I'm thinking of taking a half day to go home and sleep but that's just bold....

Right, better say hello on the other thread, been kinda quite all week, and I'll catch up later, 

Love

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi olga,

you may be able to do it this year....depending on if your clinic has space to fit you in. xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all, just a quick one.
Suzie, thanks for the info, makes sense and I think the idea of no drugs and natural home for the eggs sounds perfect, hope AF arrives soon xx
Bubblicious- how I'd you get on today, hope it went week, thinking about you.
Olga, missy, Shenga and lily, hope your ok
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, hope AF makes an appearance soon and wishing you much success for your FET.

Olga, Missy, hope you get your follow-up soon.

Keeping, hope AF comes in good time for batch one.

Shenagh, hope you are okay, hun.

AFM, EC was yesterday. My early scan showed that I had not ovulated naturally but some of my smaller follies had not caught up. However, all went very well and we got 12 eggs [and a call this morning to say 11 had fertilised by ICSI as DH's sample had a higher than average percentage of abnormal forms]. Now, we wait and see. I'll keep you posted.

All the best, my lovely ladies.


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious  That's fantastic news, oh I'll be       for lots of growing.....


----------



## shenagh1

Oooh bubbs fx for u hun xx             

hi to everyone else xx

AF is a bxxch


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious well done 12 eggs are great and 11 fertilised    So glad that things were ok for you.    and    for them growing nicely.


----------



## Keeping busy

Fantastic news bubblicious   have everything crossed they grow nicely in the next few days  
Hey to everyone else 
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick update to say all 11 embies are going strong this morning; with one racing ahead a bit too fast and three lagging behind a bit.  I have to wait now for my call tomorrow morning to see if ET will be then or Saturday.  Keep going embies  !

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious that's brill, so pleased for you both.     I'm sure the 3 will catch up     
Keeping busy not long now   

How is everyone else doing?   
AF is on her way for me so natural with the meds left in my body didn't work    Still haven't phoned the clinic but i will do it tomorrow now i know where i am cycle wise.
Should have known though as it's 28 days after my OTD so at least i know my body hasn't changed


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious that's good news hun, and as Missy says, hopefully the 3 will catch up

Missy that's disappointing hun but I guess you're ready to get back into the race......

Suzie how's things going this cycle for you? Any sign of your AF yet?

Keeping how many days til your appointment?

AMF we have a review on 2nd November which doesn't seem that far away.  Acupuncture was good on Monday and I think (sorry tmi coming up) I think I actually have the correct mucus for the first time ever in my life.  I'm about to check my book and see.  So maybe some   tonight and we'll see.  

Right, I'm off to relax, work is so busy that I'm not getting a minute during the day and I haven't seen DH all day,, 

Catch up tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope things went well last night    you are suppose to be more fertile the month after so    The 2nd Nov is just around the corner and i hope it will help with any questions you have.   

Bubblicious     for today, hope they are doing well

Sorry it's a quickie but got to get the washing on the line before i go, not that it has a chance to dry as it's freezing out there   
Love to you all


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, 2nd Nov is not far off at all, hun.

Missy . Hope you getsomething sorted out with your clinic today.

Shenagh, hope AF isn't too bad today.

Keeping, can't be too long now until your appointment.

Suzie, hope your okay.

AFM, all 10 our embies are doing well [all at the right number of cells but two have some fragmentation ... although I don't really know what that means]. So ET will be Saturday. There is obviously a chance that not all of them will make it to day 5 in the lab but I just  that we have enough for two to be transferred and some backup ones for freezing.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious glad that they are doing well    Will they transfer 2 blasts back then as my clinic would only do 1    Think if they had said i could have had 2 i would have tried to get mine to blast stage too.    Good luck for Saturday and    you have a few to freeze also.   

Can't believe it as i have a follow up on 23rd Nov! What's the point of that when i have to ring in with my next AF (17th Nov) to get prepared for my FET.
They haven't discussed med or natural with me and i have no drugs to start anyway (well luckily i have the pill and new buserelin leftover but that's not the point and they don't know that)
I am going to go in there tomorrow and tell them it's not good enough! They told me to wait a month and then ring them and that's what i have done! Also they were the ones that said i could prepare for FET when my AF falls between 15th Nov and 9th Dec!   
Sorry for my moan but i can't understand what they are thinking. I'm really mad! 
Olga glad your dates are earlier can we swap please!     

Hi to you all   and sorry for the me post


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Missy if I could swap with you hun, I would.  I'm kinda in a happy mellow place and enjoying chilling out.  Though I'm not drinking wine like I used to!!  

Bubblicious I think fragmentation is when the cells, after dividing, don't come back together properly.  Or at least, that was my understanding of it.  And it's a good idea to go to day 5 -they are more robust (see I was listening to my nurse) having gotten that far in the lab.  

Shenagh how is the witch doing?  I hope you're getting to the end of it now.  And I know how you're feeling - mine wasn't the easiest.  

Keeping - how's the netball going?  Any practice this week?

Suzie any sign of your AF yet?

AMF As I said to Missy, feeling relaxed and mellow - some cramps but I think they are more to do with needing more fibre!!  Work is so busy that I'm tired every night so sleeping well.  But no news or drama which for once, is good.  

Right, I'm watching the box set of Bones we got yesterday with DH, see totally chilled out. 

Chat later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, seems like something has gone a bit wrong admin-wise in your clinic. Hope you get something sensible sorted out today. As if we need this added stress at a time like this .... honestly !

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Having some quiet time today [before the storm tomorrow]. I have busy day planned tomorrow; bloods, acupuncture, ET and acupuncture again. So might persuade DH to treat us to a special dinner tonight [healthy of course, but extra delicious].


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
Hope you are all OK,
Missy, ahhhhhhhhh they are being annoying! I am in there next Wednesday for the whole morning, do you want me to give them a kick up the bum while I'm there!   
Bubblicious, everything is sounding very positive, wishing you lots and lots of   for tomorrow, wish I lived in London and could go to your clinic, I googled them when I first started the infertility journey and there success rates are fantastic!
Shenga, how you doing Hun?
Olga, 2nd November isn't far away at all, glad your in a good place.
Lily, I think your appointment is soon to, when is it?
Suzie, any signs of AF yet?
AFM, been a really busy week, zumba Monday as No netball match, netball training Tuesday, theatre Wednesday and acupuncture yesterday, so time has flown by and it's not long  at all now until our appointment, yippee! Gonna do all our consent forms this evening.
Love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy i would love you to give them a kick for me   
You have been busy busy!    You get all those forms done and don't give them any reason to delay you any further!
Batch 1 is full so sorry i can't cycle with you    but i will be 2 weeks behind you    

Bubblicious don't have anything spicy i wouldn't like you to irritate anything for tomorrows transfer    Good luck and don't get too stressed with your busy day.

Olga i bet you had a lovely evening curled up watching bones with DH    Thanks for offering to swap with me   

Hi to Shenagh, Suzie and Lilley   

Well i didn't get anywhere today at the clinic apart from them wanting to move me to the next batch! Knew that would happen.
I have the earliest follow up so can't be moved and they haven't even reviewed my notes yet anyway.    
She said the next batch was only 2 weeks later but i said i wanted to stick to it as what can they alter as they are frozen anyway! I was textbook and would have changed if i thought it would help.
No discussing natural or med as apparently they all take the drugs so guessing they don't do natural! Saves me a decision. 
All she said was if they bring up something and i need to stop that cycle it won't be difficult as all i would have taken is 5 pills!


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick update from me so sorry for lack of personals.

I'm PUPO with two good embies [although today has been less than ideal ... I left home at 8am and got home at 5.45pm]. Actually, that's an understatement. Transfer was fine but generally, today has been horrible. I can't wait to put it behind me. Off to unwind after getting thoroughly wound up.


----------



## Keeping busy

Bubblicious, congrats on being PUPO, sorry you had a rubbish day, look after yourself for the next few weeks xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Congrats Bubblicious - that's great news.  Pity it was such a long day for you - rest up and look after yourself   

Quick one from me - found out paintballing is fun and it hurts - especially when you get hit on the shin and the ass!!!!  I think I'll sleep tonight.  And trying to be healthy this week so chicken grilled and ready for wraps for the week.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious congratulations on being PUPO and sorry you had a bad day apart from the transfer obviously, take care and rest plenty.   

Olga well done you are so brave, i've heard that it really hurts so never been    to find out! Enjoy your healthy eating! I just had pizza!    I worked late in the garden that was my excuse, it was quick and easy.


----------



## olga74

Missy I don't know about being brave - naive maybe - I've a shin full of welts and bruises, a blue elbow and a whopper on my ass.  Give me injections any day...


----------



## Keeping busy

Ha ha, I love paint balling, really hurts when they get you on the bum!
It's been very quiet on here over the weekend, hope everyone is ok.
I'm excited about our appointment on Wednesday. Anything anyone thinks we should ask?
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy i hope you have lots of questions all written down so you don't forget them but we are here to help if we can if you forget anything.   
I would just take it as it comes and ask as you go along if there is something you are unsure of. Do you know what meds you will be on yet and the dose?
I was on the same as my IUI but higher so i would take anything with you that you have from your IUI notes to show how you respond etc. 
I will be thinking of you on wenesday. Let me know who you see. Dr A can be a bit blunt but he is lovely deep down. How did you get on with your forms?

Olga that will teach you to have fun!    Hope you heal soon and are better prepared if you are brave enough to go again!   
Mine wouldn't hurt on the    as it's too well padded!   

Bubblicious hope you are resting   

Suzie have you got your AF yet?

Love to you all


----------



## suziewong

Hi all,

Congrats Bubbilicious!! 

Hi to olga, missy, shenagh and keeping busy, hope you are all well. xx

My AF arrived last week...hooray!! Day 7 today and have my day 10 scan on Thursday. Fingers crossed all goes well. I'll keep you posted. x


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Well only one day more of work and then it's our appointment. Can't believe how quickly the time has gone. I think perhaps I am to excited and maybe need a bit of grounding in case it doesn't work, otherwise I think I will have a very long fall.
Missy, I'm hoping they have our notes from IUI but I know how I responded and to what each time. I am hoping they keep me on menapour as I seemed to respond well to that in the IUI's. We are going to ask about freezing some     just in case.  Also, i want to ask about the cyst i got and also my mega follicle of 30 mm! Also I want to ask about the Vitamin whose name I can't remember that had good results in a New York Study. James is going to try and convince them to put in as many embryo's as possible, so we will be asking about that - I think we will be lucky if they put in more than one due to the apparent rules for NHS patients but we will give it a shot - I fancy triplets    . Thanks for the warning about the consultant - hopefully he'll be friendly. I got the forms done yesterday and read the info pack and they def say you can have a natural FET. Do you want me to ask about that and let you know what they say as from your posts I get the feeling that's not what they told you. What did you do in all the rain today -it's been very wet hasn't it  
Olga, hope the bruises are heeled / healing  I have visions of you standing behind a tree hiding sticking your bum out - apparently a common paint ball error for girls!   
Bubblicious, hope you are chilling out and relaxing. Do you have to go back to work? Make sure you get some rest from looking after your DS as I bet he is busy all the time. I am   for you.
Suzie, glad AF has arrived, here's lots of  for Thursday, have my fingers tightly crossed for you 
Shenga, where are you Hun
Lily, have you got your Internet sorted yet,
I have a netball match tonight. Trying to work out what to tell our captin about my absence in January, any good excuses greatly received!
Take care and love to all xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping that's really kind of you to think of me but you will have enough on your plate with all your questions. I'm just going to go with it now and see what happens.
I've got the same pack too but the way they have worded it is different to what they have told me as they said all FET cycles have drugs. I'll ask again when AF arrives for Nov.
We got some of DH's sperm frozen just in case, we have 12 vials on ice but it wasn't needed but it took some pressure off. He went in for a couple of fridays and did a sample but he could have done more if we think we needed it, all the same price for a year's storage.
I went to my exercise class this morning and have got my hair coloured but didn't really want to get out of bed as it's been horrible here all day. Roads are really flooded, needed a boat not a car!
Hope you win at netball and DH came up with the excuse that you have a bad ankle and to put a limp on    I'm sure there are better excuses, what about painful piles   DH has now said sprained wrist!   

Suzie good luck for your scan    Do you have to test for ovulation? Who made the decision med or natural, was it discussed at your follow up? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

We made the decision to go for natural, it was discussed at our follow up appointment and we were given both options. As my periods were regular and there is no difference between success rates we decided natural would be best for us.

Not sure about testing for ovulation, i think they just scan me and give me HCG before i ovulate naturally, will find out for sure on Thursday and will let you know. xx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Suzie, that's what i am missing with starting the pill before i get my follow up i haven't had any advice on these things. I'm so regular but maybe i can still do natural after the pill if they suggest it at my follow up as the pill is just to make me fit into their timings. Good luck for thursday. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, hope your appointment goes well today.

Missy, at my clinic they tend to go for natural FET unless there is an issue with your hormone levels on CD2-3 [I have a feeling, I'd have to DR if we ended up doing FET due to my LH levels]. Much like Suzie's, I think you get a mid-cycle scan, but then you use an OPK and they trigger you when you get your surge and ET is 36 hours later.

Suzie, hope it goes well tomorrow.

Olga, I've always wanted to give paint-balling a go. However, if it's worse then injections ... perhaps, not!

Nothing to report my end. OTD is next Tuesday and I'm starting to get scared. DH is already getting impatient [says he would like to know now, either way]. I will probably POAS before going for bloods and I've been thinking about asking to work from home that day whilst waiting for the call [we'll see].


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious thanks for the info but i haven't had any hormone levels done so don't know about that    They aren't very forthcoming with blood tests apart from when they thought i had OHSS! Maybe i should ask my GP although all routine blood tests are included in our fee so they should do them. Bit annoyed with it really. 
  you won't have to worry about FET     You didn't say if you had any to freeze and as you had a bad day that day didn't want to pry   

Keeping busy i bet your brain will be in overload after 4 hours at the clinic today but i hope all is going well for you and i'm sure you will tell us all about it when you have time.   

Suzie good luck for tomorrow   

Olga how are your bruises?    Can you sit down now   

Shenagh and Lilley


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, I have two frosties so we have a back up plan.  I'm pleased as on ET I was told that there were none suitable for freezing "yet".  Thankfully, two of them had a growth spurt.


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all,
Bubblicious and Missy thanks for your thoughts. All went well. Bubblicious I think working from home might be a good idea. Take it one day at a time until ODT and do what ever you need to to get your self through the rest of the wait  
Missy, how are you doing, this weather is rubbish isn't it. Didn't meet the consultant but both nurses were really nice.  
Olga, how are the bruises healing up, good I hope. Have been thinking about you and hoping there is not to much rain where you are. Here's some  for you.
Suzie, think you are scanning tomorrow, good luck  
Shenga and lily, hope you're both ok  
AFM, we are on the short protocol and they don't seem to worried if AF comes before 1st Nov as I can start pill on day 5, so just don't want it to show today or tomorrow really. If it does they might try and get us in to the batch before so that wouldn't really be a problem. Will be on 3ml supercure and 300ml menopur to start with, so I am farily happy as I've injected both those before, although it will mean 3 injections per day and mixing two powders with one water which haven't had to do before, it's always been one and one. Also, I was taught to inject on a 90 degree angle and they want me to inject on a 45, which I am sure I can do, just haven't done it before, I think injecting is injecting isn't it! 
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious it's great thay you have 2 frosties but i    that you won't need them yet!   

Keeping glad it all went well for you and you found them nice at the clinic. Don't know which nurses you saw but i love vicky and carolyn but they are all nice.
I have never injected at 45 always done 90 and they said not to worry about it. Injecting is injecting i thought too.
Have you get your drugs on order now? Well it won't be long, bet you are feeling nervous and excited.   
Suzie good luck for today   

Olga, shenagh and Lilley how are you doing?


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Well it's been so busy the last week that I've had to schedule time in the office to catch up!!  

Keeping holy   that's come around really fast.  It's hard to believe it happens so quickly when we seem to be waiting for so long!!  I didn't know about the different ways to inject - not sure why it makes such a different.  And the mixing will become second nature.

Bubblicious good news on the frosties - and have you loads of plans for the weekend to keep you from POAS...   .......  

Missy how are you doing hun, I was just looking at your dates and it'll fly in.    

Suzie good luck with your scan today.  

Hi shenagh - hope you're keeping well x

AMF bruises are still glowing but not sore at all.  Got great milage out of them last night and the poor lad who caused a few of them was full of apologies.  But it was all good fun.  It's been a mad busy week and there is more to come - I think I can sit down on Thursday evening, finally!!  But my dad told me that it keeps me out of trouble - I can't think what he means      And I think I'll be organising our neighbourhood watch which was the easier option, I managed to stay off the board of directors for the estate!!  I'll have no treatment news til next week but I can't believe it's November next week.  Realised that we've been with the clinic 16 months now - it's surreal at times.  But we know a lot more than we did and so do the doctors so it's all good!!

Right, back to work and I'll have to catch up on the other thread later, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

afternoon ladies,

keeping- wow your appointment came around very fast fingers crossed you get the answers u need! i always inject at an angle, :/ hope im doing it right?? where do you inject?

missy- hows your waiting game?? flying through i hope xx

olga- hope your bruises are clearing up, ive been with my clinic for 4 years now!! im shocked at that wish i hadn't read it now!!

suzie- how did your scan go?? 

lily- any internet yet hun?

bubbs- thats brilliant news on your frosties i pray youll not need them for a long time xx

afm- sorry i havent been responding in a while i have been reading though every day, but just on my phone had nothing really new to say... my nurse rang me last tuesday to let me know the consultant was retiring at the end of the week and the new one had not yet been passed by HFEA so we cant continue with any treatment until he is, she apologised for leaving me in the lurch and wished us good luck!  so basically we are now without a clinic until the new man is passed which can take up to 3-6months!!

still have heard nothing from the ivf end of things the RVH seem to be very laxy daisy about the way the run the show which isnt a good thing as i am on another thread here and the majority of the women on it are also experiencing LONG waiting times! 

fingers crossed for u all ladies ill keep praying and hoping for you xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Had my ten day scan today, everything was fine lining is 7.2 and two biggest follicles are 8mm and 10mm, one on each side. I hjave to go back in on Monday for another scan to monitor for ovulation. Then consultant said i will probably have ET the week after as it has to take place 4-5 days after ovulation.

Hope you are all well

xx


----------



## olga74

Hey Suzie, that's positive news.  And no drugs and yet such good results!!!


----------



## shenagh1

wow suzie thats brilliant!!

fingers crossed for you hun, and naturally thats a fantastic result as olga has said xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Suzie, that is fantastic news  
Shenga, I think a break for a few months might do you good, I know it did me and DH. Have you tried giving your IVF clinic a ring, might hurry them up a bit.
Olga, sound like your very neighbourly, where do you find the time? I only just about manage to find the time to do the house work.
Bubblicious how you feeling about things, I'm still   for you.
Missy, lily, hope you are both ok 
AFM, have a very busy weekend planned, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start taking the pill,could be taking it for 8 weeks!
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, keeping everything crossed for a successful FET for you/

Shenagh, how frustrating that you have to wait because of their resource issues.

Keeping, hope you get underway soon.

Olga, hope you get a plan in place next.

Hi to anyone else I might have missed.

I also have a v busy weekend planned. Been thinking about when to test. I have my blood test on Tuesday morning but the clinic will be phoning me when I'm at work so I want to be pre-warned. Thinking of POAS on Monday possibly ... not sure. I'm of the school of thought that "ignorance is bliss" and can count on one hand the number of times I've actually done a HPT. But then I don't want to be a total emotional wreck at work [seeing as only two of my colleagues know].


----------



## Jack5259

Hi all, 

I had my scan yesterday and have five eggs.  They usually abandon at 3, but we have decided to push on and go for it, its our last IUI before the big one.


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Bubblicious, I too like the ignorance is bliss idea, but think being prepared for getting the call in work might be a good idea, although POAs isn't always accurate. How long will your wait have been? Hope you've had some time to relax today xxx
Missy, been thinking about your netball excuses and thinking painful piles might not be believed but it did make me smile! Both of your DH ideas are good ones,but i'm not sure how good i am at limbing and there is a kinda of rule in our team that if yur injured you have to still go and watch, hummmmmmm. How are you, can't believe we've got more rain, booooooooooo!
Olga, Shenga, Suzie, lily, hope you are all ok,
Jack, welcome to the thread, not sure you usually post on this one, I did an iui with six follies, we didn't have any luck sadly but hoping it works for you,
AFM, the   arrived today, so I've put in my call to the clinic and I'm waiting for a call back, won't be till Monday, but i'll only give them until 10.00 then I'll ring again. Have survived a baby shower and a first birthday party today, think I deserve a pat on the back! 
Love to all and hope you are enjoying your weekends
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Yay, Jack. Hope this is the one.

Keeping, glad you can get started soon.  I'll go in for bloods at 7.30am on Tues and they will phone me back before the day is out.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious are you going to POAS tomorrow     I thought the 2ww on IUI was bad enough so    to you as i know what you are going through and ignorance is bliss!
     for you if you hold out until the results come back on Tuesday.

Keeping will they move you forward a batch now as AF is before the 1st? 
When i rang them over the weekend they were on the phone at 8.30 on the Monday so    they get back to you and you don't have to ring them again.
Do you really have to take the pill for 8 weeks? I took it for 30 days and that dragged.   
Sorry our excuses aren't very good    I'm not very good at porkies but i'm sure you will think of something.    for the rain, i'm getting sick of it!

Suzie good luck for tomorrow and ET is soon   
Jack welcome and i    this is the one for you and you don't have to have more tx   

Olga, Shenagh and Lilley hope you have had a nice weekend.   

AFM i have just over 2 weeks for my AF and then i will be joining Keeping on the pill! Got confirmation yesterday for my FU for the 23rd Nov.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Missy, no I don't think so as they will prop just tell me to start taking pill Tuesday which is the first, so I should stay in batch 1, that's what I'm hoping anyway as I have a busy December at work. At least it hasn't rained so much today  . Glad your confirmation letter has arrived.
Suzie, thinking you are scanning tomorrow, good luck,
Bubblicious fingers crossed for Tuesday,
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy did they get back to you or did you have to ring them again?
Bubblicious have you tested?    Wishing you     for tomorrow and    for you
Suzie any news?   

Hi to all the other ladies


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

How r u all? Bubbs did you test?

AFM..had 2nd scan today, day 14. Biggest follicle is 16mm and lining is 9.7mm. I have to take the trigger shot on Thursday to ensure I ovulate then going in on Monday for FET. I have 2 frozen so they will thaw both and ring me on Monday morning to advise if they have survived. If so, going in at 1:45pm for transfer!!


x


----------



## Bubblicious

Evening All, I did POAS this morning and am very happy to announce that it was a  ! Of course, it's early days and I'm feeling cautious. I have my blood test tomorrow to confirm and then will still be monitored closely for a while and possibly have another immune treatment. 

I'll be back tomoorow with personals.

All the best, ladies.


----------



## suziewong

Congratulations Bubbs!!!!   

Did you have immune treatment with your current ivf cycle?


----------



## Keeping busy

Bubblicious, congratulations, so happy for you     hope all goes well with your bloods tomorrow.
Suzie, all sounds good for your FET, a 9.7 lining sounds like a fantastic home for your embryos to grow.  
Missy, I did ring them at 10.30 and they were just doing my protocol when I rang and said they would call me back in half an hour which they did. So, I start the pill tomorrow for three weeks, then I get a week off, then I start Again until 21st December, so not quite 8 weeks but not far off!  then on day 2 of my bleed I start the supercur, and then in for first scan on 28th December. It is feeling pretty scary now. Prescription is being sent out and I have to get it from the pharmacy at the hospital before 21st December. How are you.how you feeling about your follow up consultation? Do you know who you are seeing?
Olga, is your follow up appointment on Wednesday? If so good luck 
Hey to everyone else   xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious that's fantastic news    you must be so pleased. Bet you can't wait for the clinic to confirm it so it can sink in.   
Suzie so glad your scan was good news and you are nearly ready for ET, pray this is the one.    Will you have both transferred?

Keeping i have never used the hospital pharmacy as they used to use a drugs company to deliver (bupa for NHS and calea for private) so hoping they are as good and as cheap. I don't know who i am seeing for my follow up yet.
Hope you don't forget to take the pill, are you going to set your phone alarm to remind you? So glad you are on your way now.   

Olga let us know how you get on tomorrow with your follow up, it would be nice to cycle with you for our FET   

Shenagh, Lilley and Jack hope you are doing ok


----------



## olga74

Good morning, 

Bubblicious congrats on a great result last night.  It's so good to see all this work out!!!  Gives the rest of us hope 

Missy when are you due to do your FET?  I'm hoping to hang off til the New Year - get rid of some weight and relax for the couple of months.  And we have a hectic Christmas - I've family home from the States!!

Suzie good going on the lining and      for your frosties 

Keeping well there's you started!!  It'll fly in, seriously, how did it get to be November already?

Shenagh, Jack & Liley - hope you all had a good weekend

AMF Had friends up for the weekend and I've realised that I just can't drink anymore.  Felt so bad on Sunday, but struggled thru it.  Was with my BF last night, cleaning her house, getting it ready for the new tenants this morning.  There were a few tears around 7am when we were leaving.  But she's fine, just a big step.  So I've taken tomorrow off, dropping her to the airport then meeting with the consultant at noon.  So at least we'll know where we are in the process.  I think he'll mention my weight - any I lost before the treatments has found it's way back so I need to kick myself up the bum and do something about it.  

Right, back to work, slow morning and not too productive yet!!!

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

I am having two transferred as long as they thaw ok.

x


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,


first off bubbs -                       i    thats it for you now hun and you see it for real soon enough!

olga- im the same the weight i have put on is ridiculus and i can no longer drink either i was at a hen party last sat night and just wante to come home to bed when everyone else was drunk i was sober and exhausted!! not fair.

suzie- i hope your little jellies are good and all goes well

keeping- glad your gettin somewhere hun fx for you, that you get started properly soon xx

hi to jack, missy and lily hope you are all ok xx

aafm- nothing new here still havent heard from either hospital and trying not to think about it much


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, if you want to loose weight get yourself on a netball court!   good luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope it goes well.   remember your friend won't be that far away and Skype is fantastic.
Missy, they did mention that getting the drugs from the hospital pharmacy was a new thing. I looked on another link when I thought we might not get accepted for NHS funding and that said that ASDA pharmacy is very reasonable as they want to reduce the cost of IVF for people so sell the drugs without profit, but I think sometimes some of the hospitals have agreements with other suppliers which makes it difficult to get a prescription you can use with someone else, or something like that. I find it odd that you have to pay a prescription charge for the pill which if you wanted it as a contraceptive you would have got for free. Do you know if your follow up is with a doctor or nurse? Yes, alarm is set. I'm taking it in the mornings as I think I'll be more likely to take it at the same time.
Shenga, get on the phone to your clinic, at least of you have spoken to them you might feel like you know what's going on, but  reckon a well deserved rest is a good idea. Did DH and I the world of good.
Bubblicious, hope your bloods went well,  
Hey to everyone else
AFM, took my first pill this morning, so I've either started IVF or decided I don't want to get pregnant after all so am using the contraceptive pill, I under stand the theory behind it but still think it is very random! Have lots going on at work these next two months and am making lots of plans for the weekends so time goes as quickly as possible until 21st December when the real stuff starts to happen! 
Take care all, thinking of you all as always
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh great to hear from you and glad you are ok even though you haven't heard anything the break will do you good and you will be refreshed when you start tx again.    
I'm not a party animal anymore either and would rather be home, maybe i'm just getting old   

Keeping busy i'm sure my FU will be with a nurse as they said i can have a phone FU instead if i wish    Not the same as seeing them face to face to i think i will skip that.
It does feel strange taking the pill dosen't it and i had to pay for it too which i queried, not for the cost but just the principle of it.

Bubblicious how did it go with the bloods?     

Olga my FET will be in January i'll be about 2 weeks behind keeping    Are you going to join us?    I guess you will find out today 
Glad you are keeping yourself busy and sorry you had an emotional day with BF   

Suzie    for your 2 embies and that they both thaw to be put back where they belong. 

Lilley didn't want to leave you out hun, about time your internet is sorted so you can join us.   

AFM been lots of    here as i have just had my surge so DH    not that in a million years i think it will work but he's happy. Could just do with a few more milion   
At least i know that i am still as regular as ever and AF will be here in 2 weeks and that's one less thing to worry about. Just wish the clinic would do a natural FET.


----------



## Jack5259

Afternoon all, 

Just checking in, Im with Olga re Bubb's news, it really does give hope and positive  thoughts rather than   thoughts.  All ok Bubbs?  Let us know updates etc!

I have a question about lifting after IUI, I had my IUI on Monday and lifted something relatively heavy today, and dont think I did it as well as I should have done and now Im fretting that I have ruined my chances of having a BFP!  Ive avoided all lifting sine Monday but today had to move this heavy bag to get to what I wanted to get at. Im sure it is all rather protected up there and not alot of movement can be felt whilst the Sperm team fight with the egg team can it?  Im really worried now, can someone advise, or let me know what they think?  I have been told several contradicting reports that you should avoid all heavy lifting and then on Monday I was told not to worry.  But I worry about these things as it is all so important.  

Hope all ok.


----------



## Missy123

Hi Jack sorry i forgot all about you earlier    Hope you are ok, are you now on your 2WW? Glad they went ahead and    all 5 don't take   
Will ref to the lifting it's upto the individual really, i didn't do any with ICSI but was a little more laid back with IUI. What if you were    would you not do any lifting?
I read a story once of a professional weight lifter who was in training for her next middle or heavyweight competition and then went into labour as she didn't know she was pregnant! 
I'm sure all is well down there and the    have reached their destination!


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Missy.  We are officially on our two week wait.    I just moved a bag to one side but lifted it up and mpved it.  I hope I havent damaged anything going on.  Its all well protected in there so I have heard.  ive been full of gas today, not sure if that is a good thing, its alot of hot air coming out of bottom end, but not nearly as much as what comes out top end!!    .  I hope trumping is a good sign, I usually break wind before period!


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Jack congrats on being PUOP!!!  And we'll try keep you amused or at least sane during the 2ww.  And I'm sure you haven't done any harm - as Missy said - what about all the people who don't realise they are pregnant.

Missy glad you're putting a smile on DH's face - and who knows.....

Keeping I'm going to see how DH's pay check is and there is a 6 month offer on at our local gym which has a pool so if funds allow, I might go for that.  I travel a bit with work so can't committ to a team (and any excuse...I'm my own worst enemy)

Bubblicious how are you doing hun?  

Shenagh & Liley hope you're both well.

AMF Well we had our review and the consultant was happy with the way the treatment went, other than the lack of implantation of course.  So we spoke about a FET or another IVF and have opted for another IVF.  The reasoning behind this - he asked would we, even if a FET was successful, have another IVF, and we both said yes, so he recommended having the IVF first, and hope to get more frosties too.  I also asked about going to 5day transfer and this is something we'd push for, we agreed on this.  And we won't be doing anything over the Christmas so I've to call the clinic in December when I get my AF and probably go on the Pill for a month, and kick back into treatment in January - or February, depending on how funds are.  

So, we know where we're going and what the plans are. The focus is now on me getting that bit lighter and us getting the funds together!!  Both a bit of a pain but it's worth it. 

Right, I'm having an early night, was up and at the airport at 8am and on the go since.  

Chat to you later, 

Love, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, I was joking about netball- for me it's a passion but I think those of us who are still playing once we get above 25 are a bit  . It's no longer a none contact sport, it is a partial contact sport the same as football, but we dive less and take it when we get elbowed, bashed about etc, but every bit of me aches after a match now in a way it never used to! Glad your follow up went well. Gyms are good but my favourite thing other than netball is my Davina power 5 DVD. You don't have to leave the house, and it's 5, 20 min work outs so you can either do one or if time allows combine a few together, also one is based on boxing which is great if you have had a bad day. Sorry, can you tell I'm a bit obsessed with exercise! Good luck with it, you will have to provide us with regular updates and if you want nagging I'm happy to oblige   
Missy, I'm surprised they offered a telephone follow up, but it really isn't that long until you appointment now   Glad DH is smiling, And you never know, miracles do happen, that's what I keep telling myself, so why can't it be one of us  
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, nothing to report just pill popping every morning at 7.30!
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga glad you follow up went well and that was my dilema FET v ICSI and i will do another ICSI if this FET dosen't work but i thought if i did another fresh and got a BFP i would be thinking of my frosties and would possibly end up with more than the 6 i already have. 
When the nurse rang after my BFN and i said i wanted to do a FET she sounded surprised so maybe another fresh was the way to go and who knows they may still talk me into it at my FU.   
Good on you if you can join a gym and stick with it but they are very expensive and not sure with this weather i could commit, rather be tucked up at home in the warm with DH. Would DH join too? 

Jack no more lifting and enjoy being PUPO.   
Bubblicious   
Suzie   
Shenagh, Lilley and Keeping Busy


----------



## Bubblicious

Ah, lots to catch up on. Thanks for all the well wishes, ladies.

Olga, so exciting that you will be starting again soon. This is THE one !

Jack, hope the 2ww flies by and brings good news by the end .

Keeping, hope you'll be stimming in what seems like no time.

Suzie, good luck for FET.

Missy, you never know. Here's hoping for a BFP for you before you even have to start getting ready for FET.

Shenagh, hope you hear from the hospitals soon.

AFM, my HCG levels on Tuesday confirmed my BFP and another blood test yesterday showed that levels were rising nicely. I am back in tomorrow for another test [they like to monitor you really closely]. I also had my immunes done again so I am waiting on those results, too.

I can't remember who asked me but yes, I had immune testing prior to this cycle and they identified slightly raised natural killer cells so I was given IVIG and I'm on steroids [as well as an anti-clotting drug and Aspirin to keep my blood thin and progesterone injections ... my bum is numb and my stomach is bruised!].

Be back soon. Take care all.


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

Bubblicious that's good that your clinic is looking after you so well - have you picked your maternity hospital yet? Guess this is only the start or another rollercoaster for you.  We can't wait to join you!!

Missy I'm still considering the gym, DH asked if I'd used the xbox game for fitness I had - the wrapper is still on.  So better get going on that before I fork out money.  But I have started using a salad plate for my dinner and it's more than enough for me - portion control is where it's at for me.

Keeping hope you were up early this morning....   

Jack how are you doing - this is the first weekend of your 2ww - next weekend you'll be almost ready to test- and I know it seems slow but you'll get there

Suzie did you have your trigger shot?  Are you ready for being PUOP!!!!

Shenagh any word from the hospital yet?  I hate when I've to wait on other people to get their finger out of their  


Well I'm just after getting the kitchen cleaned, floors and all!!  Can't do too much as DH is in bed after a night shift.  It dawned on me yesterday that it was 4 weeks since the blood test.  Got really sad last night but then I guess it'll hit sometimes.  So it's another day today.  BF is loving Dresden and that is bittersweet too - I know she's going to love it and I'm happy for her but yeah, the selfish me is sad for me too.  So anyone think AF is just around the corner??      I'm planning on taking DH out for breakfast - then we're heading to the diving club house for the annual clean up - out for dinner and I'm babysitting for my other BF tonight.  Her kids are great, 7 and 5, and we'll watch the XFactor and they'll head to bed with no trouble.  I'm keeping busy so that I can get over how I'm feeling and for me, this is what works.  

Right I'll be back tomorrow, a new woman!!  Enjoy your Saturday 

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

Yeah took trigger shot Thursday, FET Monday. Fingers crossed!!!! xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Bubblicious, glad your bloods confirmed you BFP, so excited for you.
Olga, sorry your feeling sad,   . I think you're right, sometimes the emotions just hit you and there's nothing you can do, just embrace them and recognise that with time and DH by your side you will gradually feel better. This is a mega tough journey and your a tough cookie and I know one day your dreams will come true.
Suzie, glad you have triggered, will be thinking about you Monday and hoping the frosties defrost perfectly  .
Missy, I think with the 6 frosties you've got, FET makes sense, you'll be on the pill before you know it preparing for this cycle  
Hey to everyone else
AFM, alarm went off to wake me up to take the pill this morning, yuck on a weekend. Think it is already making me emotional, I heard the most wonderful news this week, that a colleague was adopting two children, but I consequently spent most of day in tears- ridiculous - I know most people spend years on the pill without being an emotional wreck but I came off the pill at 22 as despite trying about 4 different Brands it made me really emotional. anyway spent today sorting out our study and tomorrow we are planning to go to the tip, what fun! 
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the fireworks if your out watching them - we are in with the dog! Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious       Tried to do them yesterday but it just wouldn't let me. 
Suzie     for tomorrow, the thaw and ET. Good luck hun and hope they both do well.    

Keeping Busy sorry you missed the fireworks i didn't go out either and hope your dog was ok.   
Olga hope you are ok    are you a new woman yet?     

Shenagh and Lilley   

Can't believe how cold it has got    sat in with the heating on and it feels hours later than it is oh i hate the dark evenings.


----------



## olga74

Good night ladies, 

Just a quick one as a friend is here, 

Suzie good luck with tomorrow, let us know how you get on xx

And yes I'm a new woman!!  And evening with a 5 and 7 year old did me the world of good.

Chat tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the good luck messages.

Both embryo's thawed ok today. 

Both were 4 cells when frozen, one thawed at 3 cells and the other 4 cell. however when it came to transfer the 4 cell had lost a cell.

So have 2, 3 celled embryo's put back, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Suzie, fingers tightly crossed for you  
Olga, glad you are feeling better, has the wrapper come of the xbox fitness thing yet!?!    
Jack, one week done I think, hope you are doing ok  
Missy, you ok Hun, 10 days to pill day isn't it?  
Hey to everyone else,
AFM - nothing to report,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks keepingbusy. I had a bit of a crisis today and had to ring the clinic in a fit of panic and worry that i had ruined my last chance on IUI by lifting something heavy again.  I spoke to them and they were great, and said thats fine, just no heavy furniture!  Its so easy to forget on the spur of the moment and lift something heavy, wouldnt move furniture though!  Yay, half way through but today thought I was going to start my period      .  Nothing came of it, just really felt like I was going to start. 
Hope everyone ok.


----------



## Missy123

Suzie    on them both surviving the thaw and being PUPO.     
Jack i think someone needs to put you in a straight jacket to stop you lifting      Last week to go    

Keeping busy how are the pills going and hope you are feeling ok    I think i have about a week before i start them as i ovulated this time last week. 
That will make me a day before their dates like you as it's suppose to be after the 15th Nov.    it dosen't turn up at all.

Olga our new woman how are you doing?   

Hi to Shenagh and Lilley hope you are both ok   

AFM even though i    AF dosen't turn up i know she will and i can't wait to get started again as i hate being stick in limbo. Just want to be doing something again even if it is only taking a pill that will stop me getting pregnant!    Silly isn't it keeping!


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Suzie.

Will be back for personals later.  Hope veryone else is okay today.


----------



## Jack5259

Hope you ok Bubbs.  

I think Im about to have my period.     Im not due till Monday but i have similar symptoms.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Jack, hold on in there hun        

Suzie how are you doing, 2 days done!!

Keeping NO!!!  it hasn't come off the game but I have an excuse, I've been working away from home this week (and yes, there will be another excuse next week...keep tuned!!!     )

Missy an sign of the   yet? I know what you mean about the pill

AMF no news, working away from home but managed to sneak back tonight.  DH home in about an hour and can't wait to see him.  Thought i might get AF this week but no sign.  Tempted to take a test but gonna wait til the weekend.

Right, tired so gotta do something to stay awake!! Should really do housework but hey, it can wait, 

Hi to everyone 

Chat later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, that's is not an excuse!  , although it is the same excuse my DH uses all the time, that and the only exercise he likes doing is cycling and he has been banned from riding his bike for the last two years! How about jogging, all you need is a pair of trainers and I think an iPod or similar is essential to get you round your run. There is a great Internet programme called map my run where you can plot where you have run and it tells you how many miles you've done, you convinced yet     exciting that your AF hasn't showed after you got the right discharge this month,    
Missy, I'm   the witch doesn't show for you, but if she does I guess they will just tell you to delay starting by a day cos of the whole having 5 days to start thing. The pill popping is fine, funny really cos at my netball match on Monday, for the first time in 3 seasons I proper went for it, like as I knew I was defo not pregnant then I could. The bad bit of that is my back is still hurting 2 days later! You come up with any more excuses why I can't play in Jan yet    
Jack, remember that the signs for AF are the same as for a BFP am   for you
Hey to everyone else
AFM, nothing to report this end, getting bored of pill popping now!
Xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks everyone, hope you are all ok.  Missy123, I do need a straight jacket for other reasons!!  Its all now doing my head in, but I am calm also if that makes sense.  This woman who I do not know often comes up to me and talks about her newly born grandson, I must have given off a bad vibe as she put her phone back after offering to show me pictures.  Why do some just like to talk about how wonderful their lives are without a consideration that someone may be having a hard time??  
I have PMT, which I think is making me worse as I am now thinking its not working b ecyaseof the bad mood and the pain in groin.


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack masses and massess of hugs  hun   . It might be pregnancy hormones making you moody! Hun, everyone of us could tell countless stories of things people have done and said that have hurt us because people are so insensitive when it comes to fertility. My most recent was at a friends one year olds birthday party - first, my DH and I got a different invite to everyone else, the one everyone else got invited everyone to the party and then mentioned it would be more for children at one time and adults at another - we just got the adult version, like we would be hurt about the kids party or something, the fact that I just think its wrong to exclude your childless friends from things you invite you friends with children to is another matter - then when my DH was holding a friends 8 week old, one of the gran parents (of the child whos party it was) took a photo and said thats to show ..............(me) thinking I wasn't there cos I had arrived late, most people would prob not think anything of it, but at a party earlier in the year she had spent a good 20 minutes asking me when i was going to have children, telling me i was running out of time and that I should really stop putting my career first - seriously!?! I'm much better at just shrugging it off than I used to be, but some times it just hurts. What I'm saying is we are hear for you hun and do know what you are going through xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Jack i know it's hard and she dosen't know your circumstances so you can't really blame her.    Try not to be so hard on yourself we all find things tough.   
I know when it does happen for us (   it already might have for you   ) that we will be shouting it from the rooftops and showing the world our photos.    
I hope AF dosen't show up for you and what you think could be AF on her way is something else.   

How are all the rest of you ladies doing today?    
Olga hope you had a nice time with DH    On the exercise front i do 3 hours a week but feel i should be doing more too. Plenty of    is a good exercise too.   

Keeping busy no sorry i haven't thought of anymore excuses yet!   
Bubblicious hope your good news has sunk in and you are looking after yourself and taking it easy.   
Suzie hope you are taking it easy too   

Shenagh have you heard anything yet?   
Lilley how are you doing hun, any news on broadband yet?   

AFM i have nothing to report either    got games night tonight so we are going on the wii fit so a bit more exercise, better than sitting on my    playing cards.


----------



## olga74

Jack, hope you're feeling better today and as Keeping said, people just say the worst things but never (well almost never) mean to hurt us.  I've a girl in work who thinks its funny that if IVF doesn't work out then there was a new gorilla born in Dublin Zoo that I could adopt.  I know she is trying to lighten the mood but hey, it gets past the funny stage!!  And then there was the friend who I gave advice to about clomid and she's expecting after the first month.  But you know what they say, what doesn't kills us will only make us stronger.  Keep on in there hun and come here to rant!!

Keeping & Missy Well I opened the wrapper and just did my first session with the XBox kinect - poop it hurts.  It was strange seeing my actual (round) shape on screen but I burnt around 230cals which is more than I would have burnt sitting on my  .  so its            for me. Though I realised I've no coordination at all!! not a pretty sight so I guess I'll be sending DH away for an hour when I've to do it while he's home.  And we're away away for a couple of days next week so I'll in the pool (again the thoughts of a swim suit is daunting but gotta do it!)  I guess I'll just be doing things slow and steady.  

AMF no news and no AF yet, got to get in touch with my acupuncture guy and arrange an appointment for Monday, see if he can get me into some sort of cycle.  

Right, time for dinner, spag bol, home made and ready to go!!

Chat to you later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening ladies
    olga, I'm impressed that you burnt 230 kcals. Make sure you stretch and if your muscles are really sore go for a shower and alternate between hot and cold blasted onto the sore muscles, sounds odd but it works!
Missy, hope you had fun n the wii fit, I keep telling DH we should get on ours more,
Hey to everyone else
AFM, I also had home made spag bol for tea, which I ate inbetween trying to do work. Dh has just got in and is munching away on his. Now officially half way through my first pack off the pill!
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - I wish I'd read your message last night - kinda stiff alright, but then again, in a good way, I think,   

Can I have a rant please - It's the same old story.  I had a friend on the phone for over 2 hours yesterday, disappointed that she can't go back to work on Monday.  This is the girl who told me that she was having trouble conceiving so I filled her in on Clomid and her first month, everything worked and she is now 24/25 weeks gone.  At the same time I was doing an IUI cycle and was due to test around the same day but 3 days early I get the text message that she'd tested and it was positive.  But I thought, hey it's good news!! She ended up out sick when her back went, pregnancy related, and has been out of work around 12 weeks now.  (We both work in the public sector)  She was hoping to go back to work, 3 days a week, taking holidays for the other 2 days, just to ease back into it.  Her line manager wasn't happy with this and wanted to send her to the medical officer who would say what hours/days he wanted her to work, given that her back is about 80% better.  

So she spent the first 90 minutes about how disappointed she was that she can't get back to work on Monday, how she'll never get promoted and what will the section boss think.  I bit my tongue but eventually, with a lump in my throat, told her that I knew what disappointment was. Even that didn't sway her.  So, I told her I didn't want to upset her, but how would she feel, if when she goes back to work, that she is put under so much pressure and stress that she has the baby early, which, judging by the way her office is at the minute, isn't too far off what could happen.  How guilty would she feel then.  And that maternity related illness doesn't appear on your record for promotion interviews and that I'd give anything to have half her problems.  I know that she has a good work ethic, but seriously, moaning to me because she feels hard done by because she is pregnant.  And nothing I was saying was getting thru to her - she still thinks that she should be accommodated.  I can see it from both sides, hers and her managers.  And yes, I wish she could be accommodated, but get over moaning that because you got pregnant that you'll never be promoted.  This is a choice she made, shewanted to have a second baby and look, this is what is happening.  And moaning to a friend, who is still heartbroken because after almost two and half years, that it's all because she was fortunate enough to be pregnant, seriously, consider your conversations carefully.  

I know that I'm taking it to heart but yes, I was annoyed getting off the phone, I think I told her that I had to go to bed.  And I know that another day it wouldn't get to me so much.  Or maybe it would. But I guess this is the treatment rollercoater we're living on. 

Oh, made another decision - my BF is heading to Germany in January and I know myself that it's going to be a tough time, so we're holding off on doing any treatment until February.  And I don't think it's going to make too much of a difference except you'll have all had your BFP and be waiting on me to catch up!

Right, I guess I better get back to work, I'm back in the office today and so tired from the weeks travelling but it's not long til 4pm.  

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry about that Olga, some people it sounds like can only think of themselves and their own problems without a thought for others, and Im surprised she told you all this given she knows what you are going through. 

We all know where you are coming from and all here for you.           to a BFP and   to people too wrapped up in their small problems!


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga        , grrrrrr    for people being insensitive, makes me wanna    . You rant away, it's what we are here for x x x x


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, you'd think that having had some troubles ttc herself, she would have stopped to think before going off on one!  Some people just engage their mouths before brains.

Hope all my other lovely ladies are doing okay.


----------



## olga74

Good evening ladies, 

Thanks for the support ladies.  I guess I just needed the rant.

Bubblicious I have some excuses for you in case you're not ready to tell people yet - 

I ate something that disagreed with me last night and my stomach is a bit queasy

I'm the desingated driver tonight so I can't drink

I have to be up really early in the morning and it's not worth the hangover

Right, back home from work, after a night away with my BF!!  We stayed up til half past three - very proud of ourselves, 

I'll catch up properly later

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga    you can rant whenever you like hun it's good to get things of your chest and we don't mind.    for staying up til half past 3 you dirty stop up!   
Bubblicious how's it going?   

Keeping busy how's the pill popping going? Have you thought of any excuses yet?   
Suzie how's your waiting going?    

Jack and Shenagh any news ladies? 

AFM i have been having AF pains for the last few days, think she's coming then they go away again. Should be anyday now


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I was due yesterday, and the cramps are not as bad as they were.  Sounds gross but i went to the loo yesterday and wiped and there was some brown discharge there, but now there is nothing.  Slight cramps and slightly tender boobs but that is it.  I am now officially late, but I have been late before with the same symptoms so Im going to try and not let it do my head in,  Testing day on Wednesday if nothing has arrived...how is everyone doing?


----------



## Missy123

Jack i    AF dosen't show up for us     my pains have gone away again. Hope you get to test on wednesday.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Jack, how are you doing hun, I hope your AF hasn't arrived, that it was implantation discharge, that you test on Wednesday  (and     for you for waiting til OTD), and that you'll be telling us all about a BFP!!!

Missy well, hopefully AF isn't there and you'll be sharing the next journey with Jack

Keeping how much longer on the pill?  Any more netball?

Shenagh, Lily, how are you ladies?  Bubblicious how's things going, how is the bump?

AMF was up with acupuncture and chatted about weight loss over the next few months.  DH and I are heading away tomorrow for a few nights so won't be starting until Monday.  I've only to look at food and I've another pound on!!  So not funny.  And since I can move again, I'll be swimming over the next few days and back to the XBox fitness thing- my aim is 30-40 mins every second night.  Combine that with looking at what I eat then it should help with the weight.  

So I'll be checking in on the phone but won't post til Friday, keep well until then

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Jack, hope your AF stays away and you get good news Wednesday  
Missy, hope yours stays away to  . Still pill popping, bored now! Nope, no good excuses yet, think I might have to o with your painful piles suggestion    
Olga, glad you can move again, and well done on your late night, I'm lucky if I make it past 11 these days. Have a lovely time away   no netball tonight so went to zumba instead, mega fun  
Bubblicious, how you getting on. Got an early scan date yet? 
Shenga and lily where you both gone?
Suzie, one week down, how you feeling?
AFM, still pill popping, managed to forget this morning and take it 2 hrs late, so hoping that won't cause a problem, 
Night all
Xx


----------



## Missy123

Jack how are you feeling?     for tomorrow.
Keeping busy naughty you for forgetting your pill    I did too so double      mine was 1 and half hours late and it was fine. Easily done girl sure you will be fine too.    

Hi to you all and will pop back later


----------



## Jack5259

BFN, period arrived, tummy ache, tearful, annoyed, fed up, the usual,  Wouldnt expect anything else. would be far too much to ask.


----------



## olga74

Jack sorry to hear that, look after yourselves and we're here when you need us


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, so sorry Hun      here when you need us xxxx
Missy, I know I'm naughty, even got a reminder set on my phone, but was leaving home at 7.00 am and didn't want to take it early, got to my mums to drop my dog of and went straight to work, didn't hear phone go and then at work was straight away caught up with stuff, was driving to a. meeting at 10.00 and suddenly remembered. Pulled up at the side of the road to take it! This whole pill thing is mucking with my head    If I didn't know better I would have said I had ovulation discharge Sunday and yesterday, grrrrrrrrr.
Hey to everyone else 
Xxxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Keeping,

I'm ok thanks, the weeks seem to be fling by which is a good thing 

Sorry for your negative result jacks


----------



## Missy123

Jack    So sorry hun this is a real hard journey    My AF arrived too so we can    each other. 
I feel like you, that we will never get there but if we don't try we will never know and we have so many disappointments along the way that we don't expect anything else but    that soon we will surprise ourselves.   
Take some time and we are here if you need to talk.


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks all for your comments and so sorry for those who also had BFNs.  I have a terrible period now and the aching is awful, but am trying to remain postive and give myself a rest and prepare myself for IVF.    Anyone know of anyone who had a successful IVF at first go.  Also, were they sedated for their eggs or did they have a GA?  

Hope everyone else ok, and trying to remain positive


----------



## Missy123

Jack how are you today  
Keeping busy i'll be joining you on those pills tomorrow!  
Suzie  any signs?  
Olga hope you are keeping up the exercise.  
Bubblicious how are you feeling?  
Lilley and shenagh long time no hear.  Hope you are ok.

I rang my clinic yesterday and they said they would ring back yesterday or today so phone has been attached to me







did my exercise class with it in my sports bra on vibrate







...nothing, then as soon as i went into the supermarket they rang! Typical! Well you can't exactly talk treatment plans and money in the chilled isle so i'm ringing them again in the morning to sort it. So pill popping starts tomorrow.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Bad news I'm afraid. AF arrived today, extremely heavy too   Gutted isn't the word.

x


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, I'm so sorry  . Thinking of you and sending you my best wishes.


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, so sorry Hun  
Missy, you pill popping? What batch you in - visions of your phone in your sports bra made me laugh out load on a bus!
Olga, how's your time away been, good I hope, did y manage to get a swim in,
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, just on way to airport to meet my sis for the day, she is on route elsewhere and had 10 hours to pass so we are having a girly day, then she is home for Christmas in less than a month which is so exciting. 
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

suzie thinking of you    so sorry hun.

Keeping busy yes pill popping starts today and i'm in batch 2 and my FET will be w/c 23rd Jan! Start jabbing again on the 5th jan and then 3 scans over the following few weeks until the ET. Hope you have a nice day with your sis.

Hope the rest of you are ok.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well back from our break, which was great and so relaxing.  We didn't get to the pool but we did a lot of walking which I think was ok.  Enjoyed just sitting back, no work, housework, laundry, cooking, and having every meal handed to us.  And the time did us the world of good.

Suzie, so sorry to hear your news hun   

Jack, how are you doing hun?

Keeping I'm sure that being an hour or so late with the pill isn't going to make too much of a difference.  

Missy, you're ET is going to come around so soon, it's really hard to believe how time goes by so quickly sometimes.  

Anyway, relaxing after a day of housework, no rest for the wicked   

Chat to you all tomorrow, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Well it's been a hectic weekend, what with seeing my sis, a night in with the netball girls and taking our god children to the park. 
Olga, glad you had a lovely break with DH, and walking is fab exercise,
Missy, what will you be injecting Hun? Not sure I really understand how medicated FET works, bet you're pleased to be stared on things again,
Suzie, how you doing Hun  
Bibblicious, when's you're first scan,
Jack, how are y holding up Hun?  
Shenga , lily   how are you both,
Tomorrow is my last pill for 7 days, yeah, hope it sorts my bad mood out, I have been truly horrible to DH today, couldn't stop being grumpy and am blaming it on the pill,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping we're allowed a grumpy day every once in a while.  DH just laughs at me after I have a rant and that sets me laughing. He'll know if I'm upset and look after me too.  And yes, the pill can do weird things to us!!

Hi to everyone, 

Chat tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy i will be injection Buserelin from the 5th Jan i think it's does the same trick as a fresh cycle and stops you ovulating until the trigger. Although i should only have the one or two normal follicles as no stims this time.
Hope the break from the pill does you good and you stop being grumpy    bet DH will be glad too!    I think they forget they get of lightly.   

Olga my DH is the same and just laughs at me or he switches off.    

Hope all you ladies have been ok and getting ready for christmas with plenty of shopping! I went into town yesterday with DH and bought all my cards and a few pressies.
Want to get all the pressies out of the way early and wrapped as i have the food shopping to do too this year as they are all over to us for dinner and a buffet in the evening. 
Catch up with you all later.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Im ok.  Hanging in there, now just trying to relax and forget everything until the New Year when the IVF will start,  excited, worried, nervous all sorts of feelings about that one.  Hope everyone ok.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies!

Keeping, must have been nice to see your sister.

Missy, you're so organised. I haven't started my Christmas shopping yet despite vowing to start early this year.

Good luck both for you upcoming treatment.

Jack, not long until next year now. Totally understand about the mixed feelings ... I was the same. 

Olga, Suzie, everyone else ... hope you're okay.

AFM, I've had two scans now and all is well with our beanie. Also, I not expected in clinic as often now so things areva little less hectic.

Keep well all. Thinking of you.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Bubblicious great to here that everything is ok for you and you're little bean. What is your due date?
Jack, those feelings are all completely normal, best to just take it one day at a time,
Olga, Missy, thanks for being kind, wish DH would laugh at me when I'm grumpy, but he just ends up grumpy to. Funny but a day off the pill and feeling normal, think perhaps is a bit psychological and I'm 
Missy, that makes sense - think you will be just less than 2 weeks behind me, as EC is week off 9th Jan but then they have to grow them! Hope pill popping going ok, do you get a 7 day break or are you on it all the way through?
Olga, your DH sounds fab, ironing, knowing when your upset,  I've been giving mine a hard time but actually I know I am very lucky to have him, he spoils me rotten. It's tough as he is working away all week this week and although he often works away and wedid 18 months of him only being home at weekends, cos he works from home much more now I miss him more when he is away, does that make sense
Suzie 
Hey to everyone else
Night night
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies 
im ssorry i haven't responded in a while but I've been.reading and i promise to do personal later but i have a very important question...

At the clinic yesterday morning i got results from an estrogen test taken and they say my levels were 3127!!! First of all what does this mean?

They then told me my cycle was being cancelled due to having too many follices i only had four! Thethe nurse however winked and said we can only advise you not to have intercourse but then told me if we did we would have four very sick babies as an outcome

The clinic also sent me home last week with ovitrelle to trigger when i was ready 

so my question is would you continue object and rake the ovitrelle and leave the clinic thinking you hadn't. CAN you ovulate without having to take it and should i have intercourse with these high levels because i don't know what they mean? Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, firstly you will ovulate naturally without the trigger. Also, oestrogen is produced by your follies so the more follies and the bigger your follies the more oestrogen you produce. When I was stimming I reached levels of 13,000+. 

I can't advise you on whether you follow the clinic's advice. Personally, I would as the risks associated with quads are so high but only you and your DH can make that decision.


----------



## Missy123

Keeping i'm on the sw thread too and there are 3 of us from ocean if you want to join us, one has just got a BFP on her first go!  
Have you decided if you want to take them to blast yet? I did but they have better results with freezing 2/3 day so went with it on day 3. Part of me thinks i should have gone all the way but life is full of if's and but's so will never know now.

Shenagh i can't help you decide either only you can decide on that one but my clinic goes ahead with 3! Usually they aren't all the same size and a couple are more dominant so i know what i personally would do but i wouldn't trigger as they will go on their own. We all have our own opinions on this though so it's down to you, tough decision to make 

Olga, suzie and jack. 

AFM follow up was today and they didn't really tell me anything i didn't already know







They didn't know why it didn't work as they were such good quality








I now have the problem of deciding how many to thaw and whether to try and take them to blasts as they are 3 day.
There are 6 frozen in 4 straws 2x2 2x1 but they want to thaw the 2 singles first as they are the best quality but if 1 dosen't make it they will have to thaw 2 more so i could end up with 3. They want to defrost 4 if i want to take them further but could still end up with none then i would be out of sync to thaw the last 2.
Why is life so full of tough decisions and why am i so indecisive i hate decisions







I can't decide


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, only you can make that decision and I am not a good person to ask as we went ahead with IUI with 6 follies but I knew that the chances of DH swimmers getting to even one were slim (we din't have many) so felt the chance of one fertilising out weighed the risk of more than one fertilising. Take care hun
Missy, I think I will join you. I have also joined the December dreamers and January believers thread but it is very busy and I think I will struggle to remember who everyone is and what is happening for them and then I would feel bad if I forgot to say something important. Really sorry can't be any help with your questions, I didn't even realise they could grow them after they were thawed, and had no idea that freezing blasts was less likely to be successful. If they end up with three would they let you put three back or no because you are not 40 yet, also can they be refrozen, if they can I guess that might help your decisions, at least you don't have to make a decision straight away 
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy yes please join us you will make 7 so not many to keep up with. Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272314.0
I was going to join the FET thread but so busy thought against it even though they might be able to help with my situation.
Ocean told me they have a new way of freezing yesterday with a better success rate of thawing so that's good to know and yes they can refreeze but have only done one and it hasn't been used yet. 
They say that other clinics have done it so seem abit behind the times compared to other clinics. Suppose they all have to start somewhere but not sure i want to be their ginea pig.

Shenagh any closer to your decision yet and how long have you got to decide? 

 to you all.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

How is everyone?  Hope all ok.  Just been reading your news. 

My consultation for IVF came through the other day and its not until March  .  My IVF they dont think will happen until June, I know there are lots waiting and appreciate that and am grateful for the treatmtent, totally, but didnt realise it would be that long to wait.  With IUI it was pretty much every other month or every month.  I will be 36 by then and hubbie 38, am anxious as time is ticking,   something else for me to worry about.  Any success stories reIVF would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all, happy weekend,
Jack, I'm sorry it's such a long wait for you,
Shenga, what did you decide in the end Hun?
Olga, how's the exercise regime going, you managed to motivate yourself to do the xbox thing?
Missy am now with you on the other thread as well
Suzie  
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

Long time...... I do apologise, had a nightmare with sky andbt broadband and my I phone reception, then had chicken pox! 
Still recovering really, I have been keeping an eye on what's happening with everyone on the computer at work but it wasn't letting me leave a message! 

I'm so sorry for the bfn's it's so hard and miserable isn't it thoughts with you all, and everyone else! What a journey this is! 

We had our first appointment at guys hospital on the 14th, came away feeling depressed which is not how I thought I would feel, the consultant seemed to have had a hard day and keep rubbing her eyes, putting her head in her hands etc. we waited over 1 hour to be seen as they had forgot we were there! Dh did his sample we had all the blood tests etc, she then called me in and said "ur not going to like this but your overweight and need to lose 5kg in 4 weeks" (next cycle), my bmi was 29, it's funny because after all the iui treatment and comfort eating I thought I'd put on a bit of weight as I had gone from a 14 to 16 in clothes, but she shook her head and said you need to do something about this is not healthy been this big! 
Also they have put me back on the contraceptive pill to regulate my periods(have any of you had to do this) 
Then she just said ok then phone us on your next cycle and it will begin! 

I don't know what I was expecting really, just a bit down after that, but I am typically someone who hears bad news and goes straight for chocolate or a big mac! Lol! So now trying my hardest to be good! 
I'm sure everyone's first appointment doesn't seem as disheartening as mine so I appologise if I have got anyone worried! 

Well sorry for such a long read its been a while! 

Lily. Xx 

Hello to all my old friends and hello to my new ones! Let's hope 2012 is all our year!


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Lily, yes, I was on the pill prior to my IVF cycle - considering I got my AF yesterday and that was day 50!!!  And I know about the weight - though it's not been said to me so directly, it's something I'm starting to work on.  And 4kg is only the start of my issue.  Can I be honest at least here -I'd say I've 25kg to lose to be in my ideal BMI but then the 'ideal chart' weight.  Scary but 1kg at a time.  So you start and I'll follow you xx

Anyway, I've being fighting with a cold all week, throath feels like there is razors down there, so not sleeping great.  And I'm away for the week with work. Staying in a hotel and looking forward to no housework!!  Only cause I know when I get home I have to start the Christmas decorating.  Though I can't wait for that.  Hard to believe it's coming around so soon. Wrapped most of my presents today so that's good.  And I can deliver them next weekend. Oh and have my mum's 70th Monday week (and acupuncture) and we're out for dinner on the 10th.  Should be a good night.

Right, off to pack, won't have a laptop with me but I'll be reading on the phone, 

Love 

Olga


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies 

Jack i'm sorry that your appointment isn't until March i know what the waiting is like but look how fast christmas has come around, hopefully you will be able to start it in June and it will give your body and mind time after your IUI's 

Lilly oh you poor thing to get chicken pox  Thankfully it wasn't in the middle of IVF.
I need to lose wait too as the consultant brought it up at our consulation so souns like we are in the same boat so don't be hard on yourself.  
They are just trying to give us the best chance but i have seen bigger ladies have no problem and i mean bigger ladies like 20st+ they just have guidelines to follow.
I am on the pill too for my FET.

Olga if we were the "ideal weight" we would be skin and bone and i like to have a bit of meat on me and DH like's it too!  I'll never a slim size 10 again!
They say my DH ideal weight is about 12 stone and he is 6'1 and big boned and if he goes below 15 stone i say enough as he starts to look guant!
I need to lose about 3 stone to be my ideal weight but i would like to lose a stone or so and that would do me. I do plenty of exercise buti've got zumba for the wii for christmas!  
Hope your throat feels better soon as it's not great to feel rough when you have such a busy next few weeks. Keep warm and hope you get better soon. 

Keeping busy are you back on your pill again and back to being grumpy? 

Shenagh how did your decision go? We are all curious! 

Suzie what are your next steps? 

AFM nothing really to tell


----------



## Keeping busy

Lily, sending you masses and masses of hugs Hun, sorry it wasn't a good appointment but great that you are getting going so quickly. Yeap, put me on the pill to and it has made me into a grumpy  ! Hope you are now sorted on your broadband front, wishing you the best of luck xxxxx
Olga, Hun, I think we have to be happy with our weight, remember slow and steady is the way to go if your trying to loose and that DH loves you as you are. Enjoy your week off house work xxx
Missy, zumba for the Wii sounds amazing, I love zumba, only go when I don't have a netball match though. D you also go to a class? - yes, I am back pill popping tomorrow. Seriously, it does not suit me at all, my mum commented on how stressed I've been since I've been on it, reckon Christmas will be fun in our house with me injecting!
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy no i don't go to Zumba, never tried it so i hope i like it! Someone recently said a friend had lost 4 stone from doing Zumba classes.   
I do other exercise classes but haven't lost any weight but have dropped a dress size and my flabby bits don't seem so flabby anymore.
My legs have always been my down fall (tree trunks) but i have calf muscles for the first time ever! 
I know high heels would have sorted that but never be one for that as i'm a trainer or boot kind of girl.    I like to be comfy and my step mums veiny legs and funny feet put me off them!    

Catch you all later i have to go out in this awful weather for my exercise class see thats commitment!


----------



## Keeping busy

Where is everyone??
Hope your all ok
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

Hope you ladies are ok?

I have my follow up appt on Monday. Hopefully going to go for 2nd fresh IVF cycle in the new year. x


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

How is everyone?  Seems like a quite week here.  Well I managed my week away with work and then had a wedding yesterday.  Didn't get home til 4am - seems I'm able to stay up that late now!!  Then did loads this morning, DH finished painting the dining room and I redid the cabinets.  The joys of it, but we're ready to start putting up Christmas decorations on Tuesday.  I love the whole decorating thing.  

Suzie - are you all prepared with questions, though we didn't have too many, it was more that we discussed going for a 5 day transfer next go.

BF is here for the night - with her twins - one asked me if we'd had kids yet, I knew their mam said that we were in a queue with God, so I told him that we were still  queuing - he then proceded to let me know that sometimes God is tired but that the angels help out too!!  Oh, and then 38 was the age to have a baby - guess that's telling me (and I'm 38 in September next year)  

Anyway, just wanted to say a quick hello, chat later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, I guess that means we are all still in the queue, and that god is very tiered at the moment, I just hope he gets some energy soon and that he doesn't let to many people jump ahead of us   glad you are managing to get hour house straight, we are going to get our tree tomorrow, but first I have a big pile of work to do. 
Suzie, good luck for the follow up tomorrow,
Hey to everyone else
AFM, now popping 10 different vitamins and supplements every day in preparation for our cycle, have given up the caffeine and drinking my last glass of wine tonight, was meant to have given up on the first but had a horrible day today so am finishing the bottle of wine I had open rather than pouring it down the sink!
Take care all and enjoy your weekend
Xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie good luck for today and hope you have lots of questions for them.   
Keeping busy don't jump up and down as you may rattle    Don't blame you for finishing the wine as it would have been a shame to waste it! Well it's gone now.   
Olga i like the explanation but i don't like being in the queue! Let's hope we all get to the front soon.    
I too am 38 next June so lets hope he was also right on that    not that i hope you all have to wait til 38   

Shenagh, Bubblicious and lilly how are you doing ladies?   

Afm been really tired and slept most of yesterday and woke up today just as tired so putting it down to the pill. 
Not even thought about putting the decs up yet but i have to write my cards soon so guess i will do that this week. It's a start.


----------



## suziewong

Olga , Missy 

Hope you are all well.

Had my follow up yesterday and i start down regging on 23rd Jan for my 2nd cycle...

How are things going with you ? x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Suzie,
How you feeling about getting going again so quickly? What protocol are you on?
Missy, how you doing Hun? Didn't rattle at netball last night or tonight - no idea if these fits will do any good but worth a shot! How's the pill taking going? Any side effects? 
Olga, missy, I hope 38 is the age for you both, but 29 is the age for me he he he
Hey to everyone else, how are you all doing? Good I hope
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping - once next year is all of our years I'll be happy, no matter what our ages are.  I'm managing to keep up with Pharmton Maturall, its a multi vitamin for pre-during-post pregnancy, only one pill a day.  But was back with the acupuncture guy last night, concentrating on weight loss for the next couple of months.  But he still worked on my fertility points, just to keep things in motion.

Suzie, wow, and it's going to come around so quick.  Think Christmas in only 3 weeks and then you're starting 4 weeks after. Then you'll be on maternity leave for Christmas 2012!!!!!

Missy I hate taking the pill, falling asleep at 9pm and a total   but at least I admit to it, that's progress, right?....  

Lily how's the weight loss going?  Hope it's all downhill!!!

Bubblicious how are you doing?  Hope everything is going well for you and bump xx

AMF Well as I said, went to acupuncture, so have a list of foods to try include in my food intake.  Then, took the plunge, and went to slimming world tonight, no shock, 230lb, well not a shock to me cause I weighed myself this morning, but my goal is, 30lbs down by the next cycle, which is going to be March 2012.  I guess I just need to put my mind to it and get going.  And I know Christmas is coming up but I'll find an excuse every week, so just went for it.  I'll keep you updated on my downward spiral.

House decorated for Christmas, looks great.  Can't wait for the silly season.  Sister due home on the 16th so it'll be all go then.  

Right, off to bed, work in the morning, 

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi keeping,

I'm glad we are going straight into it again, i hate waiting around.

I start DR on 23rd Jan, Have first scan on 15th Feb (and hopefully start stimming) then EC pencilled in for week commencing 27th Feb if all goes to plan!! 

Bit nervous as we only have two more fresh cycles left to try   xx


----------



## Missy123

I have my fingers crossed for you Suzie that you won't need 2.   
Olga it is so easy for the weight to creep up isn't it    we will all be strong with you and if you feel yourself slacking think of the reason you are doing this.   
Keeping busy so glad you didn't rattle at netball    Not long now hun   
Bubblicious hope things are going well with you.   

Shenagh you never did tell us what you decided so we don't know where you are at but big   
Lilly how's the weight going? Hope you are being good!   

AFM last pill tonight then a gap and back on them again 16th Dec so slowly getting closer. Drugs arrived yesterday but no Pregnyl as they don't have any so will have to try the clinic.
Apart from that just cold and still tired. I could really do with a nice sunny holiday!


----------



## lynn1303

When people talk about taking the pill for ivf is it the contraceptive pill? If it is why do u need to take it? Xx


----------



## olga74

Lynn yes it's the contraceptive pill and it's to regulate your cycle - and to fit in with the clinics schedule.

Missy thanks xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies, is there room for one more ?? 

Just had my third failed IUI, - no ovulation despite pregnyl so waiting for referal to CARE Notts for IVF (We asked for transfer due to better sucess rates   ) have been told we should be seen Jan/Feb sooo nervous but a little excited too, so much information and advice to take in compared to IUI, I think I'll be  going loopy before we get our appointment through . 

Feel a little bit like Im walking out into the unknown without a safety harness .....  Its enough to make me panic buy chocolate and wine. Dont know what to expect


----------



## lynn1303

how do you check your clinics success rates? can you do this even if your nhs?


----------



## Keeping busy

Good evening ladies,
Apologies for my lack of contact this week, it's been busy, netball Monday and Tuesday, comedy club yesterday and work until 8.30 today.
Lynn, great to see you on this board hun, and that they aren't making you do another IUI. how are you. Lots  of clinics publicises their rates on their websites, and they are all on the HFEA website, any news from you clinic yet xx
Suzie, glad you are going again so quickly and   you only need this round
Olga, good for you on getting yourself to slimming world, we want regular updates on you progress please. Are you still using the fitness thing on the xbox? Xx
Bubble85 welcome, sorry IUI didn't work for you but IVF has much better success rates so finger crossed. 
Missy, yeah for a pill break, I'm back popping, yuck!
Lily, how's the wight loose, when is AF due and your cycle? Xx
Shenga, WHERE ARE YOU? Hope you're ok Hun
Bubblicious, how are you and bump? Xxx
AFM looking forward to the weekend as DH birthday and we are off to watch the rugby,then out for dinner with friends, 
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lyn 1303 i just googled and it bought up the governing bodys stats


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks bubbles. 

Keeping I'm doing iui til I've used up my shots but have been referred for ivf. Waiting on initial consultation. Don't know when that will be. I'm currently on a tww. The clinic weren't planning on cycling til after Xmas but for the first time ever my body took charge of itself  and we did a surprise cycle. I thought I was u. Got basted on cd 14. Only had 3 injections. Lmao!!!

I miss all u gals from iui thread. It's so nice to see u all again. I thought since I got my ivf referral a could gatecrash ur party. Hope u don't mind. 

Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn, that sounds promising, how many lovely follies did you have? And plenty of swimmers? Normally takes you much longer to respond, when's you OTD xxx


----------



## Missy123

lynn and bubble you are both very welcome and you aren't gatecrashing   
It's a scary thing when you think or know that you will be going down the road of IVF but we will help if we can. It's great to have support from people going through the same thing.   
Please ask if you are unsure of something and one of us should know the answer although we are all still learning from each other.

Keeping busy hope you have a lovely weekend.   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## HQ1

Hi

I'm going to join you girls too as unfortunately my IUI journey as come to an end and will be starting IVF in June. Bit scared about it all, the procedure, the emotional side, how much of a b*tch I'm going to be to my DH because of the hormones! My consultant told me there isn't any reason why I should haven't conceived on IUI so we are doing our utmost to get it right before IVF starts, so my poor DH has got some tiring months ahead!!!!!

Anyway if you don't mind I am just going to keep popping in on this thread to get some advice etc


----------



## Missy123

HQ1 welcome and sorry IUI didn't work for you but it didn't for us on here that's why we are all here apart from lynn who is on her 2ww and     for a positive outcome.
I'm sure DH will enjoy his tiring months ahead    and    and    that it will work.
We will give you all the help we can to get you through this and we are all at different stages so that will help too.


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. 

Keeping I had one follie at 1.8 on Monday. And another at 1.4. I'm not sure if that would have matured enough by the nxt day but I know the trigger shot can coz a growth spurt. Both follies were away at follow up scan so fx this is the one. My ivf referral letter was sent about 3 weeks ago so I don't know when I'll get my initial consult. Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Lynne, HQ1 and everyone else

How is everyone? 

HQ1, I think we will be having our IVF in June also, and I like you am scared amd havent been sleeping that well, it really hits you I have found when nothing works and the next step is IVF.  Im worried about the procedure and am debating whether I would rather have a GA and be knocked out and no nothing of it.  Im not a wuss, but to me   it all sounds a little scary, and I dont think sedation would work on me somehow as I shall be so nervous and would worry if it didnt. 

Im so thankful to be in touch with youall, and not thankful that we are all here, but it is nice to have people going through the sameas me, unfortunately I have lost contact with several friends recetntly, they have moved on which is fine, but makes you wonder if theyt were true friends in the first place,  , they dont know what to say, find it difficult, I dont know, I know that Im extremely sensitive at the moment with everything, think it must be the hormones on full banter.  

Hope everyone ok, and will drop by again in the week.


----------



## Keeping busy

HQ1 and Jack welcoming to the thread. Sorry IUI didn't work for you both but success rates with IVF are much better so fingers crossed. Jack, I know the whole friend thing, I have had a rough time with lots of mine this year and at times have cut myself off as I struggled with how they made me feel but my DH has drummed it into me that it's not there fault that they don't know what to say or that they are insensitive they just don't think, I still struggle sometimes, a classic was a text from a friend last week that said I hope things are still positive on the baby making front, ho hum, I'm having IVF, what's positive about that, but as DH point out she just doesn't know what to say and isn't purposefully trying to hurt me, so I just have to rise above it. If you're not sleeping well have you thought about trying acupuncture, works for me, great you and Lynn will cycling about the same time, means you can support each other. Ask away I you have questions and we will all do what we can to help,
Missy, had fab weekend thanks, DH and I spent most of it with good friends and today took our god daughters to see father Christmas, how about you? Xxx
Bubbles, I just read back and saw yr comment on chocolate and wine, I also panic buy chocolate and wine but am being disciplined now as start IVF cycle in less than two weeks ahhhhhhhhh, if we can help just shout Hun
Olga, when's weigh in? Hope your doing OK,
Hey to everyone else 
AFM, reality has finally hit, I will start my supercure injections on either Christmas day or boxing day, we are actually doing IVF, and I am scared, what if sedation makes me ill, what if I don't stim well,what if I over stim, what if all the acupuncture and herbs haven't helped DH, what if fertilisation doesn't occur, what if the transfer happens but they don't implant, will I find the strength to stay strong, I've been so excited until now I don't think I've considered all the things that could go wrong, sorry ladies, sure I will be back being level headed tomorrow! 
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Keeping busy 

All the very best for your IVF, do keep us all posted.  Are you having sedation for it?  A couple of weeks isXmas??!!  I really hope this is the one for you. 
Your DH has a point, however, our hormones control our feelings at times, and these can come across stronger.  I think I have no alternative but to cut myself off from people and will do nearer the time of my IVF, I wont tell the few people we have told, apart from a very loyal friend, who hasbeen amazing throughout all this, even having her own baby, we still are really good friends.  I found with the IUI and clomid cuycles, some made it feel like a driving test if that makes sense?
Keep us all posted and Ill be thinking of you!


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Keeping wow, that's come around so quickly!  What protocol are you on?  You'll have us all biting our fingernails for you!  And weigh in is tomorrow but I think I've a couple of pounds off.

Bubbles and HQ1welcome to the IVF madness.  To echo what the others have said, we're all here for questions so fire away.  

Missy hows the pill popping - when are you due to start injections?

AMF feeling sorry for myself, I've had a cold lingering for the past 3 weeks and it's finally come to a head yesterday.  So doctors at 2pm - and I know it's viral so no tablets but I need to get better for Christmas.  And I'm being good with my slimming world diet but couldn't eat yesterday which I know is the worst possible thing.  But I'm planning on staying home and staying warm this week.  DH is going to his mum's for a couple of days, to drop down presents and Christmas pudding (home made, by me, first time ever - seriously could be horrible!!), but I'm staying home.  Her house isn't the warmest and being there and feeling this miserable wouldn't do any of us any good!  
Now if only thepost man would arrive with all the parcels due to be delivered this week, 

Chat to you later, 

Olga xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. I'm no longer gate crashing. I have appointment for my ivf consult. 6 jan. woo hoo. Bring it on. Xxx


----------



## olga74

Lynn that's only a few weeks away - and it'll fly by.  Things can go really fast once the ball starts rolling.  And go with the questions - there is some things similar to IUI but then it's a different procedure at the same time.  But you know all the basics already.

AMF just back from the doctor - I'm off for the week, antibiotics and other medicines.  So I've just been onto the office, handing over reports.  And I'm going to catch up on my TV!!  

DH is home, he's keeps offering me food when all I want to do is throw up - but he's trying (in both senses of the word!)

Right, back to Greys Anatomy

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope you feel better soon hun it's horrible when you feel ill and it just won't go away! Hope the antibiotics work soon.   
I start injecting on the 6th Jan so not long now and on a break from the pills until the 16th Dec and AF has arrived (well sort of if you can call it that!)
You stay in and keep warm and hope all your parcels arrive so you can get wrapping.   

Lynn how exciting    I'll be thinking of you at your consultation when i do my first injection.   

Keeping busy it is only natural to worry about everything that could go wrong    Try and stay positive else you will go   

Sending us all    and big


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Lynn, glad your appointment has come through so quickly, I reckon you won't be far behind me on your cycle. How's your 2ww going? X
Olga, booooooooooo for feeling poorly, hope you antibiotics do there thing and you feel better soon, enjoy your telly watching. I'm on short protocol. 
Missy can't believe your on your pill break all ready and that you start injecting in the three weeks, time seems to fly doesn't it
Jack, it's great when you have a friend you can rely on. I have a fab friend who has offered to come to appointments with me if DH can't get out of work, but he should be able to, but she is gonna take a day off work and watch DVDs with me during my 2ww.
Hey to everyone else
AFM, now have all my drugs so ready to go. Slightly concerned that they have only given me 25 mixing needles, when I have 48 vials to mix. I know it's two menapour to one  so I technically only need 24 but it doesn't give me much room to make a mistake,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Weigh in tonight and 4.5lbs down!!!  Ok partially because I've been sick but hey, whatever works.  

I'll check in properly tomorrow, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, that is absolutely fantastic news, well done you   . I on the other hand have just been out for a mega big dinner which included a pudding, so won't be getting on the scales tommorrow!


----------



## lynn1303

Do any of u girlies think cats can sense pregnancy? Since my insem a week ago one of my cats keeps lying on my tummy. Everyday and night he falls asleep there. He has always been affectionate but nothing like this. I'm 8 days post iui now and had extremely bad tummy pains yesterday and overnight.  So it's not looking good but for some reason my wee kitty is giving me hope. He's never did this on past iui cycles.


----------



## Missy123

Olga that's great that you have lost weight    When i get a cough or sore throat i always put on because there is so much sugar in all the meds!   

Lynn lets    that your kitty has a sixth sense! My mum has 2 cats and believes that they can sense things, they don't move from her when she is ill and also they don't go near anyone who dosen't like cats so they sense something there too.
Lots of     for you.


----------



## shenagh1

hey all 

keeping hun i cant believe you are ready to go  soo excited for you hun xx
missy- your fairly flying too.. off the pill already WOW 
olga- wow thats fantastic!!! your doing fabulously 
lynn- hi hun and welcome i hope your cat is right xx
jack- aw hun i know exactly how you feel... friends can be rubbish sometimes but like the girls said its good to have at least one who understands xx

hi to everyone else i missed on my phone  cant go back anyfurther 

ive missed soo much have been reading and catching up but i wasnt for writing anything! i ovulated fine with the extra follies and decided we would try anyway not that it would help much so unsurprisingly it didnt work, we then had our review with the new consultant in the hospital we received iui to see what he suggested before we went for ivf... he took me in weighed me told me thats most of my ovaries were screwed and that he suggests losing weight and apparantly my periods will just start normally not to mention i have been a size 8-10 all of my life up until this year and never had a proper period!!!!  stupid waste of time so he put me on metaformin and told me to lose weight and come back in 6 months...

mean while my next appt for ivf came today and their not seeing me until the 15th january!!! so much for start of december!! im so sick of the nhs and their stupid doctors but i just cant afford private  xx

hope you are all well xo


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh sorry it didn't work but good on you for giving it a good go.   
As for your new consultant I can't believe the rubbish that comes out of their mouths sometimes, didn't you tell him that you were always a small size and he was talking cr*p!   
My periods are the same now as when i was 3 stone lighter, i think you would know if your weight was the problem.
15th Jan isn't that far away but it's awful when they move the goal posts. Hopefully you will get started not long after your appointment.   

Hi to everyone else but i'm busy writing out my xmas cards so will catch up later.


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, sounds like your consultant is a  . 16th Jan will be here before you know it, only 4 weeks away Hun and we have Christmas to help make the time go faster,
Lynn, I know nothing about cats but really hope she has a 6th sense  
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, 

Hope we are all ok and getting through the days! Not long till Christmas now which is an emotional time of year! 
Got my medication delivered this morning :0 started taking my pill last week and got an appointment with the nurse next Wednesday (28th) which I think will be to show us how to use the meds, they are different to iui ones this is in a pen form! Then I guess I'll start the nasal spray! So it's all go but not really lol! 

People do say cats can sense pregnancy!  fingers crossed! 

Well done on the weight loss I'm still struggling!  

Anyway just thought I'd check in and say hi to everyone x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies,

Lilly, good news that you are getting started.

Olga, you're making fantastic progess with the weight loss. Well done!

Shenagh, sadly the NHS are overstretched on the front line [with all the money going to stoopid management] so the service level started slipping ages ago. I'm sorry that your consultant was so clueless. I hope that your Jan appointment brings you a more sensible solution/plan.

Welcome, Lynn, not long until your consultation now.

Welcome HQ.

Missy, Jack, Suzie and anyone else I've missed ... hope you're all okay.


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick one as still got loads to do 
Lilly great news that thinks are moving in the right direction now.   
Bubblicious nice to hear from you and hoping things are going well   
Lynn any news?   
Olga hope you are being good and that you are feeling much better now.   
Shenagh, HQ, jack and Suzie hi to you all   

Hope you all have a lovely christmas.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies! still lurking officially till I receive my appointment but wanted to say hello  . On Monday the clinic confrimed they received our refereal to transfer our funded IVF to them, just waiting to recieve a letter back which they said should be very soon (very excited). Have also been thinking about egg sharing, have found the eggshare section, but not sure I'd be accepteed. Hopes alls well with everyone else xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening ladies,
Just a quick hello as I have presents to wrap. Hope you are all ok.
Bubble, glad it is all going to happen for you soon,
Missy, how are you Hun, ready for Christmas? 
Bubblicious, hope all is ok with you and bump
Lily, yeah that it's all happening, you'll be seeing the nurse whilst I'm in for a base line scan,
Olga, is I weigh in toda? How did it go?
Shenga, Suzie and Lynn  
AFM, two pills to go, can't believe it, this time next week we will have had base line scan and be injecting FSH and in 2.5 weeks time it's egg collection, scary and exciting,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone I have been taking some time out as well but wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I have had a rough couple of weeks I think I took it harder than I thought about starting IVF and actually starting to consider going to have a chat with someone in the New Year just to try and put things into perspective and get happy again!!! But I am fully into the Christmas spirit so gonna try and put it to the back of my mind and enjoy Christmas and not worry about things. I figure being relaxed can only help things along!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Im still lurking like a bad smell, wanted to say happy xmas to you all and a very happy 2012.

Ho[e everyone ok. Not much to report, no treatment going on at the moment, my appt not until March and am frequently having panic attacks that I have left things too late but there are people who are older who have babies.  

Positive thoughts  .  Happy Xmas to you all and lets hope and pray 2012 is the year for many happy endings.


----------



## Bubblicious

i won't be on for a few days now so would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all, just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas. Hope you have lovely days with our loved ones tomorrow, lots of love xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Merry Christmas xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello all,
Hope you all had a fab Christmas. Just wanted to pop in and say hello and let you know that i start stimming this evening. Can't believe it has come round so quickly,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Keeping Busy, hope all goes well.


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good christmas.   
Just want to wish you all     for next year and hope all our dreams come true.   

Keeping busy good luck hun it comes around so quick now you have started.    for some nice growth for you.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

hope you all had a very good Christmas and are looking forward to 2012!!!

Keeping - can't believe that you're stimming already - bet you can't either.  All my hopes and prayers are with you xx

AMF - no news, had a weigh in this morning (panic!!) but the 2.5lbs I found last week, I lost over Christmas.  Strange goings on I tell you.... Like others, no treatments so I'm probably just going to lurk around, think I need some head space too.  Just having a hard time of it this week.  Sister was home from the States and nerves were frayed and I was on edge.  Think she may have nailed it when she said I need to relax and try stress less.  guess that's not so easy but she's probably right.

Anyway, I'll be around, checking in

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey jack, missy and olga, thanks for your well wishes.
Olga, I'm sorry you've been finding it tough this week, I think Christmas can be a particularly tough time and it is easier said then done when it comes to not stressing and chilling out. Great news on your weightless, well done, I have been a pig these last few days, was good up to Christmas day but have consumed so much since then I reckon I've put in about half a stone, will be good from tomorrow though! 
Hey to everyone else
Take care all 
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, I'm sorry you've had a tough time this week. Christmas can be a stressful time for anyone let alone when you're already stressed with ttc and tx.  Be kind to yourself.  Spoil yourself.  And I hope that 2012 will be THE year for a flurry of BFPs on here.

Keeping, I hope that stimming is going smoothly. When will you be going in for a scan, hun?

Hope everyone else had a good Christmas and wishing everyone a very happy new year!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey bubblicious,
In for another scan on Tuesday, think the time is going to fly by. Now are you and bump? 
Take care
Xx


----------



## Missy123

Just want to wish you all a lovely New Years Eve and hope we all have a great 2012! 

  to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one to say hope you have lovely new years and that 2012 makes every one of our dreams come true, love and   to you all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!  May 2012 be the year all our dreams come thru, 

Olga xx


----------



## Lilly27

Happy new year to all my lovely friends, I hope 2012 is all our year for our dreams to come true! 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Happy New Year to you all and i have got off to a good start with a stinking cold.  
It must be going out in this rubbish weather to get my washing done as my washing machine has been broken over a month and Comet still haven't fixed it even though i have had 2 people out they haven't had the right parts! 

Olga how's your diet going over the new year? Can't believe you lost over christmas with all the chocolate that's about or has it been banned in your house!  
Sorry you are finding things tough  I started by thinking another year gone and no closer and now i'm thinking 2012 bring it on this MUST be the year for us all. 

Keeping busy good luck with your scan tomorrow   Hope they are growing nicely in there and you are managing to keep them warm!

Lilly, HQ, Jack, Bubble, Lynn, Suzie and Shenagh and anyone i have missed i know we will all get there this year!  
Bubblicious hope things are going well for you and we can't wait to join you soon.


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
How are you all?
Lynn, I think you have an appointment on Friday, good luck.
Olga, is Tuesday weigh day? Or is that tomorrow. How's it going? 
Missy, any news from comet?
Lily, how are you? Where are you in your cycle, are you on the pill at the moment?
Shenga, HQ, Suzie, jack, bubblicious, bubble, hope you are all ok,
AFM, been in for a scan today and have 14 follicles between 9 and 18 mm so in for egg collection Friday, excited and scared - just a bit
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy no news from comet but going back down there in a bit to kick some    getting really sick of their service right now and don't need the stress at the moment!   
Excited for you now    

Hi to everyone else i'm finding it hard to know where everyone is regarding tx so you will have to remind me from time to time. I haven't got the best memory (old age!).
Good luck with the diet Olga you are doing really well.    
Lynn if you do have an appointment good luck and Shenagh you have one in 10 days so good luck with that one too.   

Well must dash i have to sort out this washing machine before i end up    they just don't seem to be in any hurry    but then it's not their washing machine that's broken!


----------



## shenagh1

Happy new year ladies god I hope this is all of our years!! I'm so excited they one born every minute is back on tonight fingers crossed well all be watching the final episode with our own little bumps  that's my aim anyway x appt in just over a week and I haven't a client what to ask or what it will include :/

keepong-oh my gosh its all go now ill be praying for you on Friday xx hope this is u hun

Missy - appliances really annoy me we had 14 over for new years and the dishwasher broke so u can imagine how blue my face was...

Olga you seem to be doing really well on your diet! Everything I lost has def went back on over xmas 

love to everyone else xx


----------



## shenagh1

Happy new year ladies god I hope this is all of our years!! I'm so excited they one born every minute is back on tonight fingers crossed well all be watching the final episode with our own little bumps  that's my aim anyway x appt in just over a week and I haven't a client what to ask or what it will include :/

keepong-oh my gosh its all go now ill be praying for you on Friday xx hope this is u hun

Missy - appliances really annoy me we had 14 over for new years and the dishwasher broke so u can imagine how blue my face was...

Olga you seem to be doing really well on your diet! Everything I lost has def went back on over xmas 

love to everyone else xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Missy how did bum kicking go, hope you made progress.
Shenga, yeah that your appointment is soon. I would ask about what protocol you'll be on, what drugs, how many embryos they will put back, how they do egg collection, sedation or general, hum, not sure what else but I reckon things will come to you when you get there,
Hey to everyone else
AFM, just triggered and in at 8.30 Friday ready for egg collection at 9.15, was mega excited until did trigger, now feeling really scared, watching one born every minute with Shenga to take my mind of it
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy the    kicking didn't go well, they said it is out of their hands as once it is over a year old it is the insurance policys problem and not comet! Well they had my money and said nothing about that!
Both engineers that have come out said they work for comet all though they have on call on their clothes! Well i requested another call back from their customer care between 4-6 and you guessed it they didn't ring again! 
I have hit a brick wall but did send the head office an email so hoping for one in return.    Not sure what else i can do apart from ring the dippy call centre again myself. More money!

One born wasn't quite the same i don't think, i missed the old ward and her saying anyone for a cup of tea! Got really annoyed at the girl in labour sucking her thumb and her mum was younger than me!
Anyone else watch it?


----------



## shenagh1

Oh my Missy your having the  time of it! 

I miss princess Anne too... Leeds doesn't feel as warm. the fella going around headbutting and hitting things needed a goodsslap himself.... I love it though I really do. when you get to see the actual birth it just warms me! Maybe because I wanna bcome a midwife after uni I dunno

keeping I hope he's going ti get us started on something I would take any progress really xx how r u feeling?


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy,    to comet!
Shenga, missy, I know what you mean, it wasn't as good was it, but still something to watch. I know what you mean Shenga but to be fair, she choose her mum overthe father of her baby who she says she loves, I think my DH would have been angry, I would never do that to him, however close to my mum I am,
I'm good, just waiting for tomorrow to come,
Hey to everyone else
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Hope you are all ok,
Just a quick one to let you know how things went today. Egg collection was fine, they got either 10 or 12 eggs, DH says def 12, but nurse said something about 10 but either way that's pretty good. Now waiting for the dreaded phone call to find out if any, how may fertilise
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!  Keeping everything crossed for a fantastic fertilisation rate  .

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are okay.  Will be back on here at the weekend to do personals.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies

Keeping that's fantastic news - well done!!!            now for a good phonecall tomorrow xx

How is everyone else doing?  I'm finally back in work as I had taken a couple of days off and have a desk full of projects, which I love!!  Strange I know but I really prefer being busy.  Girls night out tonight with BF who's moving Saturday 14th.  Can't believe it's come around already but I've flights priced for March.  And I'm going to be less of a woman when I see her.  I'm still trying to do my diet and really, it's cutting out the sweet stuff and wine.  I was away for the meeting this week so scales again on Tuesday.  But I know already that I'm one notch down on my belt but that could just be bloating!

Right, better get back to the grindstone, Keeping I'll be thinking of you in the morning and look after yourself, or at least, get DH to    

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping that's brilliant praying and fingers crossed tightly for you and Dh xx    

Olga wow your doing brilliantly iv lost.hardly anything  keep it up girl

Hey everyone else... bubbs how r u keeping? Xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy just checking up on you    

Hi to everyone else, will be back later to do personals


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Not the best news, only two have fertilised, just hoping they can hang on in there until Monday for transfer,
Take care xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy you need to look forward now and stay







for those two and think it was better than none.








They do make mistakes in there they did with me so they could have and if they have that will be a bonus







but you need to try and stay stress free this weekend i know it is easy for me to say i know how hard it is but those little ones need you in the best place for monday.







 for you, DH and those two little ones


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Happy New Year and all of that, hope you all had a good xmas.

Keeping Busy is this your IVF you are having done??  Good luck with it all, and keep us posted.  I know IVF is more diagnostic then other treatments which makes me more nervous! Hope it goes well.


----------



## olga74

Keeping we'll all just have to keep            for your two.  Look after yourselves this weekend and, difficult as it is, try to relax


----------



## haggis81

Hi Ladies

Just looking for some advice, had my 1st IUI (converted from IVF due to poor reponse) today and just wondering if it normal to experience lower abdo pain/cramping??

Been through a fair bit over last few months & disappointed my IVF cycle didnt work but trying to keep optomistic about the IUI

Sending lots of   

x
x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey haggis with iui  I always had abdomen pain it was like cramps but it is just because the cervix was disturbed and annoyed by through stupid Cathetar lol don't.worry yourself and fingers crossed this is it for you x


----------



## haggis81

Thanks Shenagh, pain settled a bit today. Keeping fingers crossed it all works out x x


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck., I had cramping too but it went away after a few days, one month I had it on and off all month   I think it depends on what mood the cervix is in!


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies how are you all? 
Olga just want to wish you luck for tomorrows weigh in.   
Haggis    for your IUI 

Shenagh have you got all your questions ready for your appointment next week? 
Keeping busy are you PUPO now?   
Bubblicious how are you feeling and hows your bump?   
Suzie, HQ, Jack , Lilly and anyone else i may have missed how are you all doing? Any news on tx?   

AFM first scan today and lining was too thick so got to go back on friday to see if it's gone down so i can start to build it up again. Stupid AF just starting to show now after stoping the pill last wednesday.


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon ladies,
How are you all.
Hey Olga, thanks for your positive thoughts over the weekend and you were right, had to concentrate on this two and they are now both on board. How's the weight loss going? 
Missy, here's hoping that by Friday your lining is just right  
Jack, yes this is my IVF cycle. Hope your OK
Haggis, glad your pain has settle a bit, I also used to get pain with IUI.   it works for you
Shenga, how are you? All set for your appointment next week?
Lynn, where you gone Hun, I think you had an appointment last week,
Suzie, how are you, I think you were starting another cycle soon, if you haven't already started it
Hey to bubble, bubblicious, HQ and anyone else I have missed 
AFM, I am now PUPO with two embryos on board one grade on and one grade two, hoping they stick
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping - how are you doing hun, I just think of you as our lady in waiting!!!  My fingers are almost bruised being crossed for you hun xx

Missy fx you're lining is good to go on Friday - we'll just have to go with more        for you too xx

Weight loss - well considering the past 2 week, my weight didn't change this week which was unbelievable.  So going for a loss next week.  I think it was all the cleaning I've being doing getting a house ready for a tenant.  The place was a mess and I've being scrubbing and washing like nobodies business.  

Right, off to site down,


----------



## Keeping busy

Site down olga, think you mean sit! Great news that you haven't put on any weight, I can't help but put on weight this time of year, good luck for losing a few pounds for next week. I am doing ok, bored of doing nothing but know it is for a good cause. Keep getting paranoid every time anything goes near my stomach that it's gonna effect our little embryos chances. I hate cleaning, why not get your DH to help. I think he is a dap hand from what I remember. 
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping you're right about DH - he's been over most days with me, found the dead bird that was left in one of the bedrooms by the previous tenant.  This was a house I had bought to live in so I'm not really into the whole landlady thing!!  I left him varnishing the floor last night while I went to my meeting.  God love him, he's exhausted.  But I'll be finished today after work, just the floors to be cleaned downstairs.  Seriously, I don't know how they lived like the way they did and worse still they had a child in the house.  So I've left it for the new family like I'd like to move into it.  And they're a lovely couple and they have a 6 year old boy who so nice and polite.  Always good to see.  They're moving in on Friday and once they start paying rent, we can save money for the next treatment.  

Anyway, have a good day and it's ok to think of your two embies - send them lots of love and           

Hi to everyone else, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i bet you will be glad when it's all finished    That's why you didn't lose any weight this week with all the grafting you have been doing as muscle weighs heavier.   
Have a nice rest and you will lose next week    I only just managed to do up my jeans this morning    Trying to find something to blame it on but it must have been the chocs   
Keeping busy    
Everyone else


----------



## Bubblicious

Woohoo!  Congrats, Keeping busy on being PUPO with two on board!  Come on embies, implant and grow into healthy beautiful babies !

Olga well done on not putting on weight during the indulgent Christmas period.  I am still eating the biscuits/chocolates that I was given as presents.  I have taken some to work so that I don't gorge myself on them!

Missy, I hope your next scan brings you the new you want, hun.

Jack, Shenagh and anyone else, I'm thinking of you all and sending you  .


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga, Missy, Bubbs, keeping, jack, haggis and shenagh....Happy New Year!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Congrats Keeping on being pupo.....  

I start DR on 23rd Jan, hope you are all keeping positive!!  x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Suzie, thank you. I thought you must start again soon. How are you feeling about it? How long do you have to down reg for?  hope your OK,
Hey bubblicious, thank you, hope you and bump are doing OK  
Missy, I reckon we need chocs at the mo   
Olga, a dead bird, yuck, I don't think I would be great a dealing with that! glad you've got a nice family moving into it
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, nothing to report, apart from DH being in charge means he took a bin bag out the bin, put it on the floor rather than tying the top and taking it out to the bin and we've just found the dog trying to eat out of it! So I am now 5 days post fertilisation, so hopefully I have two blasts on board, already to hatch and implant
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie you start DR then just as i will be having my ET    w/c 23rd but then i maybe a few days behind schedule   
Olga Hope you have been putting your feet up after all your hard work, bet you are pleased with the result though.   
Bubblicious when is your next scan? I bet you are further forward than i think as time is going so fast.   
Keeping busy how is the waiting going hun, is it driving you mad yet? Are you going to be an early tester or are you going to sit and wait until OTD?   

Shenagh only a few more days to go, are you ready with all the questions?   

Hi bubbles, HQ, Lilly, Jack and anyone else.   

I ended it and forgot myself   
Scan was good and i'm on the 3 a day Progynova now for FET. Next scan in a week. No news on the washing machine though! Did you all watch one born again?


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

Just reading all your posts and am about to ask a really thick question, what does PUPO mean?  Good luck to Keeping,  

Not much to report this end, just checking in to catch up with you all/ 

Sending you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all,
How are you all doing.
Jack, PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise and and is what you are after embryo transfer but before your pregnancy test. Hope you are ok.
Missy, glad scan went well. What does the progynova do? 
Hey to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi Ladies, 

Keeping how are you doing hun? 1 week down, 1 to go      

Jack there are no silly questions, we all had to ask them at some stage

Missy When are you due to have your FET?  I'm going to be really behind you all, finances say we can't go again til April/May.  And yes, so happy with how the house looked.  But now i've to get stuck into our own and get it cleaned too.  Still, it should only take a few hours I go go for it all in one blast.  

AMF - no news treatment wise but I left my BF and her boys off at the airport this morning - heartbreaking but was so glad to be able to do it for her.  I was the only one at the airport. And I'm looking at flights for March when DH is on nights (and her DH will be on nights too) so it won't be long until I see her.

Right, DH made dinner, stew and mash, which was yummy and we're just about to sit down.  There's 3 hours of ironing to be done but that can wait til next week.

Chat to you all soon, 
Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, good luck for your next cycle, hun.

Missy, good luck for your scan next Friday.

Missy, I don't have another scan now until 20 weeks on the NHS however my immunes continue to be a problem so I have had treatment every three/four weeks for this and the private clinic always scan you before it so my last one last Monday.  They just check for a heartbeat so you don't get to see much else but all seemed fine.

Keep well all.


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all 

Keeping, thanks for your answer.  Blimey, its all so nerve wracking. 

Bubbs, hope all is well with you.  Let us know how your scan goes.  

Olga, Missy, Suzie, hi to you all and   also,


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening ladies, it's quiet on here at the mo, hope you are all ok.
Jack, hope your doing ok and not finding it all to nerve wrecking, asking questions I think helps  
Bubblicious, sorry you are still having problems with your immunes, will you stay with your private clinic through out your pregnancy?
Olga, March will be here before you know it, have they gone to Germany or did I make that up? Have the new family moved into the house yet? Can't believe only 6 more days to go, I am just about coping ok  
Missy, Suzie and everyone else reading, hope you are all ok
AFM, back to work today, feeling ok, no symptoms but am having to remind myself lots of people don't have symptoms, 
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

evening all,

keeping- i hope and pray youll have the answer you long for come 6 days time? how was your first day back at work
olga- aw hun im sure it was hard, but the best thing ever invented for these types of issues is skype i talk to my family in oz all the time on it! x
missy- yes i watched one born again i abs love it cant have my week without it i think its the midwife in me longing to have that job!!!
jack - hope your gettin all the answers you want in your treatment
bubbs- hope your immunes improve xx sending you love

hi to everyone else i have missed xx thinking of you all always

afm- i seem to be out of place here now especially after today, had the worst meeting of my life!!! the D*** doctor is refusing to move us any further up the list and instead is insisting on me losing yet MORE weight even though i have lost a stone and wants to start us back on clomid... something i done YEARS ago and never worked the whole time i took it xx

so lost atm dont know what to do have no treatment at the min and dont ovulate! im on the edge if im honest


----------



## Missy123

Oh shenagh hun sorry it didn't do well.    Can't you go over their head? How long is the wait again? Gosh why has this got to be so tough when the treatment is tough enough. 
I wouldn't just take that answer there has to be someone else you can talk to   

Hi to everyone else but i haven't got time at the moment to do more personals but hope you are all ok.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Shenagh, is there anywhere else you can go?  Or as Missy said, a higher level you can appeal to?  I know pointiing out that Clomid hasn't worked before is sometimes like beating your head againist a brick wall. But, just a question, the fact that you've lost weight, would that help with ovulation?  I know I've PCOS and it's one of the factors.  And I'm due a phone call tonight from my BF but it's only Germany and if need be, I could be there in a matter of hours.  And she has managed to keep her Irish mobile number as a pay as you go so texting is fine too.

Keeping, the new family moved in on Friday and I got a text from her to say that the house was great and I had left a card and plant for her, so she was thrilled.  I really hope they are happy there.  I was saying that I'd be changing the carpets in the bedroom and landing/stairs and she told me I had done way too much already.  I just want them to be comfortable, really I'm not cut out to be a landlady.  Way too soft.  How was work?  I'm thinking of your embies snuggling in there xx

Missy, are you just in work?  I've been in the last hour and someone (a supervisor who really doesn't see my funny side...if you know what I mean) tried to land me with extra work.  So, tomorrow I'm working from home (which is now unheard of in my office) and if he had of checked, he'd have realised that I have half  of the job done already.  Still, it means I'll get the house cleaned already. Seriously, if it was a different supervisor I'd say it but this guy is such a bad manager and has been so nasty to me in the past, I'm saying nothing. 

right, better get back into it. Hi to everyone else checking in

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, sending you masses of   Hun. I think yu need to fnd out what your PCT's criteria and process is for fertility treatment. They have to follow it, sounds like you've got one mavroic consultant doing what he likes. I guess if there is a waiting list there is a waiting list but you need to make sure you are on it and that no one is jumping ahead of you. Also, as missy says go over their heads.
Olga, glad the family settled in ok, you sound like t he sort of landlady I would have liked ot have when I was renting, wasn't that lucky though,   and don't yu go spending money on the house, you need it for tx.
Sounds like your supervisor is an   but at least you get some extra time at home. I am back in work and busy busy but can't do anything about that, at least it is helping to pass the time, can't believe it's only 4 more days to test day ahhhhhhhhh
Hey to everyone else who is reading


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone! 

Keeping I can't believe it's only a few days to test day  keeping everything crossed and u will be in my prayers! U must be wishing the days away! Have you had rest? How long did you rest after the transfer? Good luck huni x 

Shenga, oh what horrible people they are I know they 'the experts' but when u have been through this journey so many times u are also an expert so I can imagine how frustrated you are! Can you do anything else? 

Olga hi huni hope ur ok! 

Hi to everyone else!  
Afm been taking the nasal spray just over 2 weeks really didn't like it and had convinced myself that it hadn't worked but my scan today was all ok, dh did my injection these new pen injections hurt alot less than the ones used in iui! Still having to take my nasal spray just 2 x a day now though! 
I am scheduled for egg collection next fri the 27th if my scan next week shows injections have worked! 

After reading all the info I got I was a bit like oh that sounds like it painful and u need 24 hours to recover so I booked a few days off work ( I work with 2 to 5 year olds - alot of picking children up etc) but the nurse today said "oh it's not that bad u can get the tube home afterwards you can return to normal" I was actually looking forward to being pampered by dh but  now she said I won't be able to tell anything as happened I'm sure I won't get much now lol anyway just thought I'd fill u in, I'm thinking of you all

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey lily,
Good to hear from you. So you will be having egg collection about the time missy has have FET. Hun, I was so tired after egg collection slept most the afternoon. I don't think you can go back to work, you defo need to be pampered. Hoping and praying everything goes well for you huh, keep us posted
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Lily you will need to put your feet up, or at least, plan to.  Couple of things to bear in mind (just read nurses comment to DH and he's looking at me funny and saying 'eh no'!!)  Are they giving you any drugs to relax/sedate you?  If they are, then you need someone with you.  From my own experience, and I think I'm just sensitive, I needed extra painkillers, slept like a log for hours, and early to bed, hot water bottle came in handy.  It took me a day or two to come back fully.  And you know what, chances are the nurse has never had this done so seriously, how would she know.  It's like a dentist saying 'this won't hurt a bit' as he goes to pull out a tooth - you just know he's lying!!!(sorry ranting here a bit)

Keeping yes he is an    but that does no justice to    anywhere.  Looking forward to my commute being a stairs and that's all.  And yes, am busy, we're going for quality accredition in the office and there is a few of us working on it.  I'm enjoying it but busy out.  (oh and when you read this, 3 days to go....)

Oh, back for my weigh in this evening - after the worst weekend ever I'm 1lb down!!!!!      I'm going to Slimming World and it's really good.  (this is not a paid advert, promise!!) It's so different to WW and unislim in so far as there is so much free food you can eat that you can't really get hungry. And they almost allow for blowouts.  I know it's slow going, 5.5lbs since mid December but the way I look at it is it's in the right direction.  

Now, off to bed, tired and still have this dose.  I think everyone in Ireland has it.  Have a doctors appointment tomorrow, seeing as I'm at home, so hopefully he'll have a magic cure.

Chat to you all later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, 5.5 is fantastic, slowly and steady is the way to go. Enjoy your day working from home and hope you feel a bit better soon xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks for the comments ladies, I plan to take a few days off and hope dh will pamper me! Lol, just worked out the dates and it looks like dh will be away when the 16 day test is!!  

Olga, I started slimming world 2 weeks ago last 2lbs in my first week back tomorrow not sure if it's the best time for me to be doing it with all the injections and the bloating etc! But it is teaching me about being healthy I'm eating more fruit and veg than I ever have! Lol! So well done and good luck! Ps have you tried the scan bran? Wow does that make you go to the toilet lol! Tmi  

Hope everyone else is ok! Keeping not long now  
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Lily have to ask, what is the scan bran?  Haven't heard of it yet.  And how are you finding it all, I'm amazed that I can actually eat on this one.  Showed it to one of the girls in the office who is starting WW soon and she couldn't get her head around it.  Still, what ever works for people.  And good for you for starting to lose in the middle of a treatment xx

Keeping - just thought of you this morning - hope you're holding up ok and I'm         and sending you lots of        

Right, better get cracking at my desk - lots on today!!


----------



## Missy123

Lilly proud of you doing both slimming and stimming at the same time but don't overdo it. I haven't heard of scan bran either but could do with some.   
Is EC still going ahead for the 27th? We maybe together on the 2ww then as i'm hoping my ET will be late next week or early the following week. 

Olga has slimming world paid you for your advert yet?    Losing slower is so much better as less chance of putting it back on. Hope you are doing ok   
Keeping busy        for you testing
Suzie not long now to DR    

Hi to everyone else   

All fine here but still no washing machine fixed after 7 weeks    been told now i can have a new one but that's as far as it has got.
Lining 7.9mm today back for next scan on monday as they want it over 10mm so will have a better idea on monday when i will get my embies back.


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

I lost another 2lbs, steady I guess that 4lbs in total lol! 
The scan bran is something they sell at the group, it's £1.20 for 8 and they taste really bad at first they count in your healthy extra b, they are known for breaking down the fat in your stomach and make you go to the loo, they say it's a super dieting aid! One woman had 3 packs in one week and lost 10 and a half lbs everyone in my group says how good it is! If u look on the slimming world website they give you all sorts of recipes to have it but I break it up and have it with fat free natural yog and sliced bananas it's ok!  

I have been using my wii fit too but I guess I won't be doing it has much as next week! 

I have a scan on Wednesday she said if all is well ec will be 27th! Would be nice to be on 2ww with you! We can go mad together  lol!  

Time for my injection now so have a nice evening all! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Ladies I need help I'm going mad! 

Got up this morning and I have got the clear sticky fluid I usually get when I ovulate sorry tmi but I'm so worried! What if I have ovulated? has this happened to anyone? What should I do?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi lily, that's most likely just cos of the medication, I get it for days when stimming.
BFN for method morning devastated  
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy so sorry hun this is such a tough ride.    Thinking of you and DH.

Lilly don't worry about the CM we have all had it whilst stimming it is just the meds and your other meds will stop you ovulating until your trigger.   

Morning to everyone else.


----------



## Lilly27

Keeping I'm so sorry for you and dh, devasted for you! thanks very much for replying to me when it's such a difficult time for you! 

Missy thank you, I was really panicking! 

Xxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Keeping, big hugs    this rollercoaster ride is so unfair  Thinking of you xx

Hope you are all ok...I start DR tomorrow.... feeling a bit sad about it really, don't know why, I think it's just the thought of having to put my body through it all again  x


----------



## olga74

Keeping so sorry to hear the news, look after yourselves xxx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie good luck with DR hun i know how you feel and i don't feel positive as it's hard when we are all having such a tough time of this TTC. 
It puts you in negative mode from the beginning but if we don't plod on we will never get there.     

Thinking of you all


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, I'm so sorry about your BFN  .  Look after yourself, take your time, be kind to yourself. Thinking of you.

Suzy, it's really tough going so your feelings are understandable  .  Sending you lots of   and   that all goes well.

Best wishes to everyone else.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Lilly 

That happened to me as well, it was really quite gross too and I thought they had missed the boat! 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Jack5259

Keeping

Im so very sorry for you, its all so unfair, I can only say we are all here and are thinking of you.    I dont know what else to say, I know what the disappointment is like but havent had the IVF yet so the disappointmnent must be huge.  

Are you going to give it another go? 

Take care.


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping            xxxxx thinking of you and dh hun  xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies just to let you know that I am in for FET on saturday 12.15


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi everyone, thanks for being so kind, still really struggling but booked to go again in May,
Sorry for no personals I promise I'll pop back later on the week to catch up with you all
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies how are you?
Lilly how did your scan go today? Are you still on for EC on friday?   
Suzie how is DR going? Hope you are feeling ok.   
Keeping busy hope they don't take to long for your follow up so you can ask your questions.   

Any news from anyone else?   
No news here, just trying to keep myself busy and not think too much. All this could easily send you    if not already there.


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope we are doing ok or as well as we can be! 

Thx missy scan went well, I guess, only had 2 follies between 22 and 25 and 1 at 16 and 5 under 14, they were not sure if they wanted to go ahead as they say they all need to be over 20 really she said she was shocked I didnt produce more as I am young!!! So she went to see the doc and he said its not worth the risk of waiting till Monday so the egg collection is on Friday at 12 !!! :0 had to take my last gonal f injection this aft and then trigger shot at midnight tonight! It was quite emotional even dh had a tear in his eye as we thought it would get cancelled! So Friday it is!! Can't believe after 5 years it's finally here! 
I'm trying to be half positive and half realistic! Also online shopping to find a lighweight robe ( thats what  say i need) my dressing gowns are all chunky! Lol! 

Does anyone know if there is a parking place near guys hospital? 

Anyway enough of me  hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly i'm in Devon so can't help with the parking but well done with your scan and think positive as there's always a chance of more eggs on the day.    
I will have my fingers crossed for you and good luck with the trigger you will have to stay up late but just think of that jab free day tomorrow!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Thanks for all being so lovely.
Lily, wishing you the very best of luck for Friday and enjoy your jab free day tomorrow, hoping and   for lots of lovely eggs
Suzie, hope the down reg is going ok and you are feeling ok about things
Missy, not long now until Saturday,  
Shenga and olga, how's the weight loss going? Hope you are both ok  
Olga, think we might be close together in our next cycle, booked mine for mid may.
Hey jack, bubblicious and everyone else
AFM, still finding things tough but managed to talk about it without crying today. Have got our next cycle panned for mid may, starting straight after we celebrated my 30th birthday. We could have done it 2 weeks earlier but then egg collection could have fallen on my birthday and we have booked a party. Going to book a holiday tonight, anyone noticing a pattern!
Take care all xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi all 

Missy, do you go to the Exeter clinic  I may have seen you in the waiting room!!


----------



## Missy123

Jack i'm at the Ocean suite in Plymouth. 
Lilly good luck for tomorrow     Look forward to hearing about all your eggs.


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, so am I, at ocean that is. Why don't you join us on the south west treatment thread xx


----------



## Jack5259

hi 

I havent seen the South West Treatment thread, .......will have a look for it.  

Hope everyone ok today.


----------



## Missy123

Jack if i have done it right this is the link for the SW thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272314.0


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Missy,


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, hope we are all ok! 

Egg collection done, at home in my pjs now! They said everything went well, I bles quite a lot so was in theatre a while whilst they stopped it! 
They collected 3 eggs, I'm a bit concerned as everyone I see on here seem to have a lot more is this giving me a smaller chance! Dh says I have to positive which I understand, he was brilliant so supportive! They are going to phone tomorrow to let us know if they have been fertilised! :0 they said embryo transfer could be Sunday or Monday! 

Anyway relaxing now thanks for your thoughts xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Lilly, it only takes one and one sperm to make a baby, hun.  Wishing you loads of luck.


----------



## Missy123

Lilly will be    for your eggs to fertilise tonight and will check on you when i get back from ET tomorrow so     for us both.
Well done for getting 3 and a lady has just got a BFP with 1 egg on our other thread so stay positive and glad DH is really supportive .

Hello to you all and will catch up tomorrow, just going to watch my soaps in bed and chill.


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks Hun good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you and praying! Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Lilly, a sleepless night all round!


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one to say lily I will be   that your eggs fertilise and will be checking in on you tomorrow.
Missy good luck for tomorrow,
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lily, hoping your phone call this morning brings you good news


----------



## Jack5259

Hope all goes well Lilly!!


----------



## Lilly27

All 3 fertilised!  he said all 100% we both in tears onto the next stage now!!!! ET Monday at 11:10!!!! 

 

Hope all goes well for missy  

Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Great news, all the best Lily.  Keep us posted and hope you manage to stay sane throughout the two week wait!!


----------



## olga74

Lily that's fantastic news, keep going now


----------



## Missy123

Lilly that's great news    Good luck for Monday    

suzie how are you feeling? Hope DR is being kind.   
Olga how are you getting on with the diet? Hope your tenants have settled in and are appreciating all your hard work.   
Love to all the rest of you.   
My ET went well and they both thawed and lost no cells    just got that horrible 2WW now    Will be lovely to have Lilly for company.


----------



## Lilly27

That's brilliant news missy glad it went well! I'm sure the 2ww will come before we know it! (here's hoping)  are you doing anything or just resting, been driving myself mad looking at foods to eat and not eat during 2ww, I thought I'd search to take my mind of things but really it's made me think more lol! 
Just waiting for dh to finish watching football then off to supermarket! Not in pain today just feel sleepy! 

Glad it went well xx

Hope everyone is ok! Thanks for your messages, I know it must be so hard for those with bfn but you are inspirational the way you still manage to support others your amazing! 
I'm so glad I have you all to talk to! Ok feeling emotional again I'm off lol 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lily, yippee for all three fertilising, hoping they continue to grow nicely over the weekend ready for Monday  
Missy, fantastic news that both defrosted well and are in place where they belong, hoping and praying they grow into healthy little babies  
Hey to everyone else,
Hope you are all ok
Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

HI everyone hope you are all ok! 

Just wanted to ask if anyone knows, I'm inserting pessaries morning and evening but should I insert one on the morning of ET or wait? I didn't think to ask   Silly me! 

Hope you are all having a good Sunday xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly i did one on the morning of transfer but i used the back door    or if you feel better do it after.
Good luck for tomorrow    how many are you having transferred back? I know some clinics won't freeze just one so if you are thinking of having 2 transferred i would check on that, hate for you to waste any.


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done on being PUPO, Missy.   that it all goes well and its a BFP come testing day.

Lilly, well done on the 100% fertilisation and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly27

Thank you ladies, I don't suppose it will hurt to do it after or the back door  

How are you feeling today missy? 

Thank you, fingers crossed, they haven't talked about how many yet, I don't know why but I did read on the paper work from guys hospital that they only transfer 1 if ur under 35 so I assume it will be 1 but thanks for letting me know! 

Xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi lily,
I also did my pessarie on the morning in the back door,
Wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Busy week here, 

Missy& Lily congrats to you both on being PUPO....I hope we can all help and keep you mind off it!!  Just look after yourselves as best you can

Diet is going slow and steady, not a good week last week but back on track (I think) and the tenants are happy in the house.  Work has been so busy but we did get recommended for our quality award.  I'd love to say it was a group effort but there was a core group of 4 of us out of 16 who got a majority of the work done and yet everyone will benefit from this on their CV.  Ah well.....

I've also gotten my AF today, which seeing as it's day 31, is kinda getting to be normal. It was a 37 day cycle last month and 31 this month.  So maybe the start of the weight loss is kicking my system back into action.  We'll see.

And Keeping I'll be with you in May - promise.  Saving starts this month.  And we're booking a holiday for September and I'll either be 3 months gone or I'll be on the rip for the 2 weeks!!  (and of course I'll be 3 months gone and glowing even before I see the sun) So it really has to be May for the treatment.  I'm really enjoying doing nothing at the minute, just concentrating on losing weight and getting healthier but yet I'm strangely looking forward to getting back into it.  How are you doing?  I wish you didn't have to go thru this again xx

Right, getting ready for work tomorrow, 

Catch up during the week, 

Olga xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone hope you are all ok, just had the call from the hospital it's not going to be today they are doing it Wednesday! Day 5! 
Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, well done on making progress on your diet.  I am sure that slow and steady is the healthiest way to go.

Lilly, good news on Day 5 transfer, it means that your embies are doing fantastically and Day 5 transfers give you a slightly better chance.  My pregnancy is the result of a Day 5 blastocyst transfer.  Good luck!


----------



## Lilly27

Oh thank you bubblicious that has put my mind at rest I didn't really know why they wait but seems good! Fingers crossed! 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly thats's fab news that you going to blast with them    Good luck for wednesday    
we aren't going to be far apart in the 2ww only a couple of days as mine our 5 days today.   

Olga 31 days isn't so bad and if it stays that way it can only help things     
Well done with the recommendation on your quality award, typical that the others will benefit from your hard work but you lnow the truth and that's all that counts.   
Keep up the good work with the diet!


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Lily just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  Day 5 is a great time to transfer and your embies are just waiting to go home to where they belong.  I'll be thinking of you in the morning hun xx

Missy how are you doing hun?  Half way thru the first week, hope you're looking after yourself as much as you can. And I know you're right about the work stuff.  

Keeping how are you hun?  I was doing up my budget for the next few months and planning for May.  Must ring the clinic and see what we have to do in the run up.

Bubblicious how are you and the bump doing? 

AMF Well I've lost 7lbs in total since the start of December - thrilled with myself.  My 1 stone goal is for when I go visit my BF in Germany which is at the end of March.  I know I'm giving myself loads of time but I'd be happy to go slow and steady.  Now if I've more gone it just means I'll have to do some shopping and that's reason enough to get on with it.  

Hi to everyone else, 

Chat during the week, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, whoop whoop on loosing half a stone. That is fantastic news   yeah to having a cycle buddy next time   
Lily, fantastic news that your embies are doing so well that you are going for a day 5 transfer. Wishing you all the best for tomorrow
Missy, how you doing, going crazy yet? Hope your taking it easy  
Suzie, how's the down reg going?
Shenga, you kicked some   with your clinic yet? 
Jack, Lynn, bubblicious, and everyone else readng, hope you are ok
AFM was back playing netball this week. It was great to see the girles, I have missed them but I really didn't think i would be playing out the rest of this season and only just managed to stop my self bursting into tears. Off for a mini break with DH this weekend, can't wait,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Thank you so much olga and keeping, means alot, hope u 2 are doing well! 

Olga well done on the half stone that's fab!  I missed slimming world last week so I bet I have put on I worked out last Friday after EC I had 80 syns!!!! How bad is that !!!! A mac Donald and a take away curry!!! Oopps will do better this week I'm sure as I will be at home I can make jackets and tuna pasta abd scrambled egg! Lol I do love my food as you can tell  

Keeping glad your doing better hun, netball wow go girl, I'm rubbish at sports! 

Hi everyone else hope ur ok! Missy hope ur resting!  

Going to try get a good nights sleep tonight, thanks again have a lovely evening xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly just want to wish you     for today and can't wait until you join me on this waiting game.   
Olga well done on half a stone    Keep up the hard work   
Keeping busy yes i'm going crazy!! Still a long way to go but we are now into feb so feels better that i will know this month!   
Enjoy your weekend break and glad you are feeling up to to playing netball now and you have to keep fit for May   

Hi to everyone else, will pop back later.


----------



## Lilly27

Thank you missy, 

Well I'm officially on my 2ww only its not quite 2 weeks lol my test date is the 11th feb! 
It was very emotiona! We only had 1 put back as the other 2 had stopped growing so no snow babies! The said this one was very good quality and they were pleased they said 50/50 chance! At home now in my pjs! Not painful just a few twinges in my side now! 

Hope everyone else is ok! I can't believe this day has finally come!  

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly    on being PUPO.    Sorry about the other 2    but you have a strong one onboard and a 50/50 chance is good, it dosen't increase by much if any if you have 2 onboard.   
Mine is only about a 30% chance if that as 3 day transfer even with 2 onboard!    We just have to get through this wait now.


----------



## Keeping busy

Yes lily, fantastic news that you PUPO, hope that you don't go   during your 2ww.
Missy, sorry your are going   not to long now
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

I was going to say 11th Feb will be here before you know it, but NOT when its the two week wait!  I hope you get the results you deserve Lilly.  Are you off work at the mo?


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks everyone! 

Jack, yes I've booked till next Tuesday off, just because I work in a nursery with 2 to 5 year olds, its difficult when some are kicking at being left and some want to be carried, and being manager I have to cook for them some days which is a lot of food and heavy pans etc so I thought I would give myself plenty of rest and just chill at home! Quite looking toward to it!   hoping I don't go  

Hope you are ok, just layed on the bed watching love film movies  
Thanks again for your messages! 

Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Don't forget one born is on at 9 o'clock, not sure if it's good timing for us to watch it Lilly!   
I have been having treatment on every series of it so third series lucky!    

Are you all going to watch it?


----------



## Lilly27

Yeah Missy I am recording  it so I can watch it alone in the morning as dh always stresses out when I cry he says  "oh why are we watching this" so I can watch it and enjoy it lol! Yeah the first series was heartbreaking we didn't have the answers then so was difficult but now I love watching it!  

X Hopefully will be alone of us one day girls!  
Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

I'm watching to, and bothy DH and DM think I'm silly for watching it cos it makes me cry too!


----------



## Jack5259

I sometimes cry at that one too!  What an amazing moment,   Im getting upset even now thinking about it, I came on this morning, and was two days late.  No treatment until May or June with IVF but when you are late, there is always that glimmer of hope!  Bring on the pain of childbirth!!!


----------



## Lilly27

Morning jack, 

I feel ur pain sweetie the amount of months I would be late and would convince myself and dh that I was, only to get the horrible af it's just crap! Even though I knew there would be no chance you still had hope! 
Ur in that limbo mode which is hard! I'm sure may will come round quick  

Thinking of you Hun big hugs x


----------



## Missy123

Lilly how are you doing hun? Are you symptom spotting yet?   
Olga hope you are ok   
suzie haven't heard from you for a while, are you stimming yet?   

Hi to everyone else, it has gone awfully quiet on here.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello - seeing how everyone is but as Missy said, very quite here.  Hows the 2WW going for you ladies?  No news my end - weigh in tonight so we'll see how that goes but I'm on a promise of a pizza if I lose 1lb....here's hoping.

Anyway better get back to work.  I have 4 16year old students for the week and still have to get work done.

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy , Olga and everyone else,

haven't be on in a while, so busy with work.

Week 3 of DR, have first scan next Wed (15th) and hopefully will get menopur to start stimming.

How are u all doing? xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, glad we are doing well! 

Missy - hihuni how are you doing? Hope u are ok! 
Yes I turned into a google addict this last week thank goodness I have gone back to work today!  it's gone quick can't believe I am 6dpt already test in 4 days :0 Not spotting or anything just constant cramps! 

Olga - hi how are you good luck in getting your pizza, I must admit haven't been to s/w for last 2 weeks so have been eating naughty! Lol! 

Suzie - good luck with the scan Hun! X 

Hi to everyone else hope all is well xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Lily - cramping can be implantation so      your little embie is sticking and bedding in nicely.  And I'm just back from SW....I'll fill you in below but yes, just finished my pizza....

Missy - how are you doing hun?

Suzie - hope the meds are being kind to you.  FX for next week, a late Valentines present for you that you can start stimming next week

Keeping - how's the netball going?  

AMF - well sent off a letter for application forms for adoption.  We did get them last year but I wasn't in the right frame of mind to fill them in.  Something clicked last week and I sent off the letter last week so waiting on the post now.  Knowing our health board it could take a while to get the forms.  We had a chat over dinner on Sunday and DH just said - well once the next treatment works then we can just put off the adoption process and restart it once the baby is born.  

Also went to my SW meeting, and I have to admit, I've been fairly good all week, and I'm two and a half pounds down.  Thrilled and its 9 1/2 lbs since the start of December. And I'm back into my Levi's which was my first goal for myself.  The next is to be another half stone off before I head over to my BF at the end of March.  Got to give it to whatever programme science they have discovered, but it's working (again with the unpaid advert!!!     )

Right, evening in with DH so I'll catch up tomorrow.  Thinking and      for Lily and Missy xxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening ladies,
Lovely to hear what everyone is up to.
Missy and lily    . Lily, glad you are doing ok and as olga says could be implantation happening with those cramps. Please little embryo stick tight 
Missy, how are your cramps now? Hope your ok
Olga, yeah on your weight loss, you are doing amazingly well whoop whoop whoop  
Suzie, glad your ok. Lots of luck for your scan next week  
Jack Hun, we have all been there. Hope your ok. Missy and I are still waiting for you to join us on the southwest cycle thread  
Hey to everyone else reading
ATM not much to report, had a lovely weekend away in a spa with DH and the dog and netball going well. Had a draw last night, frustrating cos I thought we would win but it was a good match. 
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Keeping, I seem to require a sat nav, I have lost my way. 

Hope everyone ok, I am now no longer with decorators, and am human, Cant believe our IVF appt is now next month!!!!  Im very nervous, but have spoken to my manager who knows I will require leave, as my colleague is off sick, so we are short staffed, and I guess from a selfish point of view, I feel bad but I was worried they would not allow me leave for my IVF because of the staffing situation, but I was reassured this would not happen,  as its so important to me,  

Keeping, I will look for your link and join you on the South West forum!     to everyone.


----------



## Missy123

Jack http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272314.msg4872944#msg4872944 no more excuses!  
Olga  well done you on another 2 and a half pound, that's brill.


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Olga.


----------



## Missy123

It's a BFN here


----------



## lynn1303

I'm sorry missy. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

missy, I am so so sorry


----------



## olga74

Missy, s**t       cause I just don't know what else to say.  I know nothing that is said will change this but just know that there is a lot of us here thinking of you.  Look after yourselves


----------



## Lilly27

Oh missy I'm so sorry,   thinking of you and sending hugs xxxx


----------



## suziewong

big hugs missy    xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

I'm so sorry, Missy.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Missy123

Lilly any news hun?     

Thankyou ladies, I just knew it would be a BFN deep down so i'm ok as you learn not to expect anything else after a while.   
Trying to think of our next step now as just can't keep going through this, maybe a change of clinic or immunes? 
Got an appointment with my GP thursday week so going to ask him to do as many tests as possible. Maybe even a lap and go from there. I'll keep you infomed. 

Hugs to you all


----------



## Lilly27

Hi missy, I am so gutted for you sweetie, it's so crap, I'm glad ur thinking of the next step huni! Xx big hugsxxxx 

It's bfp for me, I'm in shock! 


Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lily, congratulation Hun that is fantastic news I am so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Thank you, I feel like I'm On cloud 9 waiting for the test to change to bfn! 

Im just gutted for all the bfn's it's so emotional! 

Xxx


----------



## olga74

Lily 

that is fantastic news for you.  I can't stop smiling here for you so I can only imagine how you are.  And it's so good to see you getting such good news and it shows that there is a very real chance that this can work for us all.  Now feet up and let yourself be papmered xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Lilly that's fantastic


----------



## Jack5259

Lilly 

Im so pleased for you   congratulations, when did you take the test??  I bet you are in shock!!!  It was IVF wasnt it?

X


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry Lilly, just read your history, there are so many messages to read!  A real inspiration and really made me feel even more encouraged by it all,  Do keep us all posted about how you get on.  Are you feeling sick or unwell at all


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats, Lilly  !  Keep well, hun.


----------



## Lilly27

Thanks everyone!  

Not had a brilliant start, ended up in hospital last night, woke up 4am Sunday morning with really bad throat and migraine, got worse throughout the day, fever, swollen glands and neck, couldn't even drink water, then started being sick which made my migraine worse!  anyway they said I had a viral infection! I was so worried coz I had pains all over my body!  

Still got really sore throat migraine has eased! My poor little dot hopefully won't be effected! 

Anyway how's everyone? 

Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Oh Lily you poor thing!  Look after yourself and take it easy for few weeks, if you can??>!  Try to drink water if you can keep it down and throat not as bad?  There is an anaesthetic spray for sore throats Im pretty sure, but cannot remember the name of it!  You can ask your chemist, they may be able to help?


----------



## Lilly27

Td jack they told dh I can only take paracetamol and honey and lemon, really not helping but I'm hoping gargling with salt water should ease it! 

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## olga74

Lily look after yourself, nothing worse that feeling so ill. Hope the honey and lemon do the trick.


----------



## Keeping busy

Happy valentines day lovely ladies,
Lily, hope you feel better soon
Olga, was it weigh day today? Hope your still doing well  
Suzie, how is the down reg going? When do you star stimming,
Jack, hope your ok nice to see you on the south west thread
Shenga, where have you gone?.
Missy, big  
Bubblicious and Lynn, hey to you both
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Keeping you're keeping me on track      Well I was half a pound down, which was good as I was out all of last week for lunches and had a big night on Friday, wine and dessert and everything!!  So back to basics this week and I'm going for 2lbs so that I'll have lost half a stone in4 weeks.  And the group is talking about doing the ladies marathon in June so on with the walking shoes - it's a 10km walk and I've done it before.  How's the netball going?

Suzie, hope things are going well for you - and more dates yet?

Lily how are you feeling hun, hope you're getting better.

Hi to everyone else, just in the office, fell back asleep this morning so was late in but I'm still so tired that I'm at the 'I don't care' stage.  And if I thought I could take a half day I would.  I still might!!

Chat to you later


Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope ur are all well, just an update from me...


Went for my scan today after 3 weeks and 3 days of DR. Not great news, lining was quite think and i had 6 follicles!!! One was 26mm!! The doc was quite surprised, didn't know where they had come from. I now have to DR for a further 2 weeks and go for a scan on 29th feb, hoping they have gone. If not I will have to get them drained. Great!! It has knocked my egg colletion dates out by 2 weeks and I HAD PUT HOLIDAYS IN AT WORK TO COVER THEM SO I'M QUITE FRUSTRATED!!

Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, sorry to hear about that, can you get your holidays changed? Hope so and hoping for better news on 29th.
Olga, good for you, and fab news about the walk/run, great way to motivate yourself to exercise. Actually perhaps I will enter a half marathon for may to motivate me! Netball going great ta, loving playing but it is bitter sweet,
Oh well, hopefully I'll play out the season then will have a season off next season cos I'll be pregnant,
Hey to everyone else who is reading
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey ladies. Hope ur all well. Keeping I so hope u need to miss the netball season nxt year!!  

Olga well done on the weight loss. 

Suzie I'm sorry about ur dates being changed. That's rotten!! 

I'm off to the royal tomorrow to get the results of dh SA and my blood tests. They will make a plan of action for treatment tomorrow. I will be officially on waiting list after tomorrow. How exciting!! 

I'm also in the middle of an iui at min. I've to get scan tomorrow b4 ivf appointment to see if my one and only follie which was 1.2 on Wednesday is coming along. Fx no ov over weekend and iui on Monday. 

Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, I'm so sorry things are not going to plan. Although I haven't been in the same situation, I don't know if you remember but I did have to stop DR during my first attempt at IVF in July/August. Basically, I DRd for nearly three weeks but my LH would not come down to an acceptable level and it got to the point where I just had to decide whether to carry on or to abandon as EC was looking likely to be on my Sister's wedding day.

I made the heart-wrenching decision [lots of tears etc] to stop that cycle. However, I do feel like it was the best decision as the next time I started it didn't take as long to DR [I was actually put on another protocol] and by the time EC and ET came around everything was looking good. That was the cycle that I got my BFP so I think it is important to see this as a little bit of a set-back, hun.

The most important thing is that [frustrating as it is] you want everything to be at the optimum level to give it THE best chance of this one working. As for work, I personally think that you need to put yourself first and if this means fighting to change your holidays or taking sick leave when the time comes then so be it [and this is coming from someone who is very conscientious and rarely taken sick days but who also had to just bite the bullet and do it for IVF].

Lynn, good luck for your IUI attempt.

Lilly, hope that you are feeling better now and things are going well after the initial hiccup.

Keeping, Olga, Jack ... anyone else ... hello!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Bubbs and Suzie 

I agree Bubbs! IVF is precious, I will fight for my time off that is 100% certain!  

Hello to everyone.


----------



## Lilly27

Good afternoon my gorgeous friends hope u are all having a nice Friday! On my I phone so struggling to catch up but I'll try! 

Olga hi hun well done on more weight loss!  

Size sorry about the cycle it's just another 2 weeks to wait, everything seems to be in 2weeks hope it sorts its self out sweetie! 

Lynn good luck sweetie with iui thinking of u and keeping things crossed for you! 

Bubbalicious something similar happened to me on iui, I'm thinking of you and hoping u keep strong big hugs 

Afm - I'm all better now thanks! I can actually swollow my food!  got my scan date 7th march! :0 still on cloud 9 ! 

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## olga74

Lily glad you're feeling better now and      on the scan date.  Can't wait to hear how it goes 

Keeping I know hun, sometimes carrying on is so hard.  I've been asked time and again when I'm going back to scuba diving but I can't have come this far just to do something I love!!  And it kills me having to lie, but seeing as I have a nasal spray since being sick , well that's my excuse.  But just think, next year, we'll be emailing baby photos xxx PMA!!!!!

Suzie I don't know what to say, but I do think Bubbalicious is right.  We all need to be 100% right for this and maybe your body is telling you something - like the next cycle is yours.  Just look at Lily too.

Right, off to shower and bed.  Another night out tomorrow for my bosses retirement, this time with all the heads of the organisation, thrilling!!!  Ah it should be good fun.  Check in over the weekend.

Olga xxx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies sorry i havent been on to.support you all recently. I've had it quite tough f my granda died quite suddenly a fortnight ago and its the hardest thing I have had to deal with yet because he was one of my greatest idols and knew.what we were going through and it was through his faith we kept going. however I'm lost now.. ill go onto computer tomorrow and catch up but just wanted to explain my absence xx


----------



## olga74

Shenagh so sorry to hear about you loss.  I don't know what you faith is but I like to think that those gone before us look down and help us when we need them most.  I remember doing something to my mum's car, when I was about 9, when we were up visiting my Granada's grave, which usually meant that the car wouldn't start.  She told me after (and she was fit to kill me) that she said a prayer to her dad and the car started.  Never happened again though that might just be because I never made the same mistake.  But I know that's me and my faith.  I just hope you find peace and strength to carry on and when ever we can support you, you know we're here.  

Olga


----------



## suziewong

Sorry for your loss Shenagh. X

Well I decided to tell my manager , I felt like an idiot though as I broke down and couldn't get my words out. Not like me as I don't do crying at work!!!! Could 't have gone better though. Turns out she had Ivf last year and was so understanding. She told me not to worry about work and changed all my holidays for me. She said I need to look after myself and she would support me wherever she could. I feel so much better!! X


----------



## Missy123

One minute it's all quiet and then i have pages to read.   

Shenagh so sorry to hear about your grandad.    I'm sure he wouldn't want you to feel lost and it's another reason why you should carry on and i'm sure he will be willing you on along the way. 
Take your time and we are here if you need us.   

Suzie things never go to plan and this is one of those times when your body dosen't like to have time scales put on it. 
So glad you have it all sorted now and you have your manager on your side. Just goes to show IVF is more common than we think. She will know how tough this is. 

Lynn hope your test results are good and    this IUI works but at least you are on the waiting list for IVF now too.

Olga hope you have a good time tonight.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. AFM i'm off to put a wash on in my new washing machine    It arrived today so it was only 11 weeks!


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, I'm so sorry for your loss, hun.  It'll take time but your grief will not always be this painful.  Take care of yourself.

Suzie, so pleased that your boss was so sympathetic, hun.  It certainly will help with unnecessary added stress during this stressful time.  I hope that the two week delay means that there is a much better chance pf this cycle working for you.

Missy, hope you're keeping well.

Olga, hope your night out was good.

Lilly, not long until your scan.  Hope it flies by and you'll be seeing your beautiful beanie in no time.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Suzie, 

I too told my manager but ended up in floods, she too was very supportive but is also on the interview panel on Wednesday when Im interviewed for the team leader role in order to avoid a pay cut.    
Im pleased your manager was supportive, so they should be.  It really is a terrible time, my mamager informed me about another managher (who will also be sitting on the panel) that they too had IVF and would talk to me if I wanted, not sure about that one, will wsee.  When are you having your IVF Suzie?


----------



## suziewong

Hi jack, I hope the interview goes well xx

Not sure about my ivf, I have been down regging for 3 weeks but it hasn't worked so got to inject for another 2 weeks so that pushes me egg collection date to week commencing 12 th march, but only if the dr works . How about you ? X


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga Hun, aim so sorry about your grandad. He'll be looking out for you I am sure,
Jack, good luck with the interview, what do you do?
Suzie, I'm glad your manager was sympathetic, I'm lucky wit mine to, mega supportive and so is DH's as he has also been through IVF.
Olga, hope Your ok and had fun last night
Lynn, when is ODT? Fingers crossed  
Missy, how's the new washing machine,
Hey to everyone else
AFM, just back from yummy lunch with DH and FIL to find aletter from hospital with our follow up appointment, 7th March, will be here before we know it, made me     as it says it is to discuss our future management!
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Suzie and Keeping, 

Suzie The IVF is due for May/June,   am nervous but also a little positive too?!  I reacted very well to the drugs when i was going through the IUI, and my last go I produced five eggs, but it didnt work.,  

Keeping I work for the NHS and we are all being interviewed for a team leader role within our specialitires so as we can maintain our salaries, and if we dont get the role, which some of us wont, we will be looking at a pay cut a significant one!  I am up against my colleague who does not have as big a work load as I do, and if I


----------



## Jack5259

Whoops hit the reply button by accident, basically if I get a pay cut I wont be happy, there is a lot of stress at the moment.    Trying not to let it get to me. its only a job.  

Keping, I love the wording on your letter from the hospital, I didnt realise we are all now being managed!?


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy "discuss our future management"    I got my letter for my follow up too for the 29th Feb.

Jack good luck with the interview, if you work for the NHS maybe you could help them manage us.   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Missy, morale is very low at the moment!


----------



## lynn1303

good evening ladies

oo keeping i hope ur f/u appointment goes well, how have u been otherwise?

missy good luck for ur f/u too

jack good luck for wednesday i work in nhs too and atmosphere is awful at the minute.


shenagh i'm so sorry about ur grandad = big hugs


suzie its much better having a manager who understands, i'm lucky and also have a good manager - i'm still getting dragged through disciplinary action for my sickness but i'm not taking any chances my job is quite heavy.

afm

well friday was a busy fertility day.  i went for scan for iui.  my left ovary has 1 follie at 1.6mm  i've to trigger tomorrow at 12 and have iui at 12 on monday,  fx all goes well then i'll be on dreaded 2ww - again!!! 

i then went across city to my ivf appointment.  all results r good.  my amh is 75 and dh SA was 230 mil/ml although there wasn't a lot of volume.  she says we r good to go for ivf.  i should be top of list in nov.  they will send for me in dec for HIV/AIDS blood tests then 4 weeks later for consents etc then we will get started.  so its all go.  

hope all ladies posting and lurking are keeping well.  big hugs

xxxxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Just a quick good morning ladies - hope everyone is doing ok today xx


----------



## Keeping busy

It's gone a bit quiet on here, hope everyone is ok
Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hello ladies, how are we all? 

I've been so ill, started to get over it at the weekend then last night it came back! Now how I expected to feel in my first few weeks! I look like rudolf at the moment! 

Hope we are all ok though xxxxx


----------



## HQ1

Hi all

It's been ages since i have been on here but have been checking in regularly to see how everyone is getting on.

I guess I need a bit of support this week as yet another one of my close friends has just announced her preganancy. Which means that literally all of my close friends have either just had a baby or are about to have one. It has really got me down, but instead of being upset I am just angry.
My DH said I have to be happy for my friends but to be perfectly honest I don't feel like I can be at the moment. I also feel like I am pulling away from them because I can't face talking about it. Some of my friends do know what is going on with me, so they probably would understand, but it is making me feel like a bad friend!

Anyway I am wishing the months away till I start IVF in June, feel like I'm in limbo at the mo! How is everyone else coping?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi HQ,
I think we have all felt how you're feeling at some point. Like yours, when I was feeling upset, angry and wanting to withdraw my DH told me to be happy for them and that if I wasn't careful I'd have no friends left. It was easier said than done especially when they were moaning about being pregnant and posting scan pictures on ********! I find it easier once the babies are here and I can coo over them, and have come to realise that if things don't work out for DH and I then I do want to be involved in my friends children's lives and having our god children has really helped with that cos we are made to feel really involved. Stay strong Hun, I know it's not easy, be kind to yourself and try and live life a little, since our IVF failed we have been trying to really live life before we start again, already had a weekend away and have including two holidays planned. One day your dream will come true, it's just unfair we have to go through all this pain and heart ache to get there
Lynn Hun, all sounding positive on your five front, although hoping you won't needed it and IUI works
Jack, good luck with your interview, hope you get the you deserve.
Suzie, hope you are doing ok and down reg isn't getting to you to much
Olga, was it weigh day today?
Missy, how's the new washing machine?
Shenga think of you  
Lily, really hope your feeling better soon, do you have a scan date yet?
Hey to bubblicious and everyone else reading 
AFM having loads of bloods done at my GP tomorrow, can't believe I am actually excited about having blood taken and them away on my Hols on Saturday, yippee,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

HQ1 we all know how you feel.  Its so hard to be hapoy when you are sad, and angry.  I agree with Keeping's hubbie. althought it is very hard, I at times, have thought, I need to cut certain people out, and to be honest have actually in my own head now disregarded them as the friends I thought they were.  The important thing is to identify those who are sensitive to you and ******** does not help in that one!  
We are all here for you, and totally get where you are coming from. I saw one of the girls this afternoon who I know but she does not often speak to me as I obviously to her dont fit in and I have often been met with a "you are not part of this" attitude, (with the other mums) I pretended not to see her, dont know why I should give that time of day and felt too tired to think of conversation and be polite.    Am due on on Sunday too so   .  HQ1 we are with you, and I look forward to sharing my journey with you in June for the IVF as that will be I think when our treatment is planned toO, I seem to recall there was someone else too at the same time 

Keeping, hope you are ok, interview was this morning and went ok, I started to day with several flying trips to the toilet, TMI   but it always goes to my stomach and now feel utterly drained.  Management are going to summonse us all one by one on Friday afternoon to find out our fate.  Im utterly drained but still looking forward to the IVF appt on 19th March  

Lilly I hope you are feeling better?  look after yourself, my hubbie has had a lurg plus given up smoking so he has been  

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi jack, really hope you get good news Friday. It's me who's doing IVF at the same time as you end of may / beginning of June and also hopefully olga,
Take care lovely xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry Keeping,    am looking forward to feedback and comparing notes with you all.  Our planning consultation is 19th so I will let everyone know how it goes unless anyone elses is before ours?, in which case would love to get feedback!  The EC bit Im not feeling too great about as its either sedative or general anaesthetic, think I would rather have a anaesthetic, and not know anything about it.  Not sure.  Anyone else of an opinion?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey jack,
I didn't have a choice, sedation it was and it was fine, don't really remember anything and def didn't really feel any pain, good luck for tomorrow
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Really!  Thanks Keeping, Im not a very sedatable person if Im nervous, neither is my stomach...   Did your hubbie go with you?  I will be taking mine, I think it would do him good to see what is entailed with all this treatment.  He has been ok, but I dont think he understands it and tends to blank it out, we havent been getting on too well recently over it all, and I have to say, at times, our marriage has been a little shaky.    We are ok now though, he has given up smoking, (but sometimes slips up) so as the results can be better for the IVF,  
HQ1, hope you are ok.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping I was up one but then I did have 2 nights out over the weekend so I could tell you where they came from - but I enjoyed every mouthful and sip.  Being good this week though.

Ladies I'm just have a moment here - was out with my mum for lunch which is usually quite enjoyable. Somehow, today (and after a 17 hour work day yesterday I was tired I have to admit) listening to her prattle on about my sister and my brother did my head in.  My sister lives in the States and the last time I had a conversation with her was in early January.  I love her to bits and miss her and her family (Hubbie and 5 kids - all adorable) and it kills me not to talk to her.  But I make all the calls and leave messages, send mails and texts but, and I know she has a busy life, but she hasn't bothered to call in 2 months.  This happened before Christmas too and I said it to her and she made a joke about it and said she had wondered if I would say it to her.  My mum just glossed this over with  'ah the children were on mid term' - what since January.

My brother lives 15 minutes from me and typical man, is brutal to make calls so again, I call him.  But, and I don't know if I posted this over Christmas, his selfish side really showed.  I have another brother with special needs, who comes home to the folks every few weeks and Christmas and stuff.  Well my sister was home so there was literally no room at the inn. I offered to take him until Boxing day and thought in my innocence that someone (my mum or brother) would take him then.  But no, brother and family 'had arrangements made'.  Made my blood boil and still upsets me (I'm both daft and soft!!)  Anyway my brother crashed his motorbike during the week, nothing serious at all.  My mum waits about a day to tell me and was upset that it happen.  Myself and DH are both police officers so maybe have a different attitude to most but he wasn't badly injured - sore neck and ankle - but this is now drama of the century!!  I know I'm probaby being a bit hormonal/emotional/Olga-like but really......

So today really got to me.  I don't think she once asked how things were with me, I tried to start a conversation about DH's 40th birthday this year, see if she had any suggestions, but literally I was cut off with yet another story about brother/sister dear.  I just felt so drained.  There was so much news to tell her about life, work, the house and I didn't get to do any of it.  And of course who ends up feeling like   , me, cause she probably hasn't realised how she was today.  I'm now waiting on her to call me back so that I can order family photos i arranged to have done with my sister was home at Christmas.  And I would like to tell her to order her own photos but it's on the internet and, well she's 70!!  

Sorry to have ranted but if I say this to DH he'll only get upset and worry about me.  All I want it my bed and a good book tonight - that might just happen yet. 

Right, I'm off, going to see if there is something suitably weepy on the tv which will leave me red eyed and exhausted!!  Lucky DH is working nights 

Promise I'll be in better form tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Oh Olga, I can ony sympathise with that one, families, mine have driven me to distraction over the years.  You must not get yourself wound up ith it, it will do you no good, have you explained how you feel?  Maybe thats what they need. also do they know what your going through? 
Some people are so wrapped up in their own lives, unfortunately they forget that others too have difficult times.  
Take care, and dont let them get to you!


----------



## olga74

Thanks Jack, you're right I know.  Tried the explaination thing before Christmas and hit a brick wall so it's back to what it always is.  And yes, they all know what we're doing.  Bless them and their complicated lives!!!

Feeling better this morning so off to get food for a cooked breakfast - DH wasn't in til after 6am this morning so going to spoil him today.  His last night of the week tonight thankfully

Hi to everyone and hope you're weekend is going well, 

Chat to you all later

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry you are having a tough time with your family. They can be a real pain sometimes but we are stuck with them and we love them all deep down even though they can be thoughtless and self centred.
My mum is often not interested in what is going on with me and talks endlessly about my sister and cuts me off mid sentence so please don't feel alone.
I make all the calls and do all the visiting with my family too apart from my cousin in essex who i always forget to ring back and when i do remember her it's in the middle of the night or shes at work!
I will ring her this week as maybe she is feeling like you.   

Hi everyone how are you all doing?

DH has had a week off work but he is back today so i can get back to my routine and my posting on here!   

Love to you all.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi all, how are we getting on?


----------



## Lilly27

Hello  

How's everyone doing? Hope u had a good day ! 

Xx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

It's been very quite here this week (except for my Monday rant!!) so how is everybody?

Anyone any plans for the weekend.  DH is working so I'll catch up on housework and soaps and maybe a little pampering.  I've being thinking of having a long soak in the bath but it does seem like so much effort but maybe Saturday, or Sunday.

Some good news in work yesterday.  there are 4 of us applying for promotion and I've scored the highest.  Now I just need to get thru 2 interviews which can be tough.  But I'm starting off on the right foot.  

Right, I'll check in later.  I've to get edits done to a report - not the parts I've done but someone else's work who has taken time off and left work here. .....    

Still it's the weekend


----------



## HQ1

Hey

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support - feeling loads better now and heading off for a relaxing weekend with DH so feeling quite positive at the mo. I think it's like everyone says you just have to take it as it comes, but I am definitely gonna try and enjoy the next few months before all the fun starts in June!!!

Hope everyone is doing OK?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello ladies,
Olga, I am so sorry to hear about your lunch with your mum. I hope you are feeling a bit better about things now. Did you loose this week? Now I am back from Hols, having a last treat tonight and then from tomorrow officially on a diet so I will be being good with you  
HQ, glad you are feeling better about things. Defo make the most of having fun until June. My current mantra is you have to keep no living and we are doing lots of that 
Lily are you feeling better? Hope so, when is scan? Xx
Bubbs, lovely to hear from you. How are your immunes now? I have had a load of level one immune testing done by my GP, just waiting on the results now. You got a nice bump now?
Missy, did you and DH have a lovely week together? Hope so  
Hey jack, yes DH came with me, he didn't have a choice. We have been lucky with his work, he has a very understanding boss so didn't even have to take a days leave to come and hen worked from home for a week to look after me. I think anyone who says that this journey doesn't put a little bit of strain on their
relationship would be telling a big fat porky! Glad you are back on track now  
Lynn, glad all your appointments are going well. I think your clinic uses a different AMH measure to mine, as mine was 7 and can only go up to about 30 I think. Are you on your 2ww at the mo? When is test date?
Suzie, how are you, think you had a scan Wednesday, how did it go?
Shenga my lovely, how are you doing now?
AFM, had a fantastic holiday, really needed it and both DH and I are feeling refreshed. Insensitive text from a friend announcing her 2nd pregnancy but not that she's pleased but that she doesn't feel well put a bit of a downer on it but is was still amazing,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi ladies,

Hope u r are all well. Had another scan on wed and it went much better than last time. Wasn't feeling very hopeful as I did not have another bleed, hoerver, my lining was only 3mm and only had a couple of very small follicles so started the stimming drugs Wed night. I have scan on Mon and Fri next week then EC/ET pencilled in for week commencing 12th March....fingers crossed x


----------



## Missy123

suzie how did your scan go?   

How are you all doing?   

AFM I am waiting on some blood results as clinic have now done level 1 immunes when the GP wouldn't. Should have been done at the very start as i have an auto immune problem, hope they show something.


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

Missy - good that the clinic did the immunes, keep us posted. xx

My scan went well yesterday, after 5 days of stimming have 6 follicles on right and 7 on left. Lining is 8mm 

xx


----------



## Missy123

suzie that sounds really good, i bet you are happy that things are going well now after the long down reg.    Pray they keep growing nicely for fridays scan. 
I will keep you posted although it may be a while as i have to go back for an appointment to get my results, she didn't just want to write to me as i probably wouldn't understand them!
Olga good luck for weigh day.    

xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie,
Great news about your lovely follies and lining.
Missy, does that mean your bloods are back and clinic have been in touch? Sorry I don't realise you had an auto immune problem, makes a mockery of the whole thing as they didn't do them at the beginning doesn't it.
Hey to everyone, hope you are all ok
AFM, on a diet now as want to lose a stone before next cycle! Have follow up tomorrow, hopefully they will have some answers,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good news on the follies and lining, Suzie. Good luck for your next scan.

Missy, I hope the immunes results provide some answers for you, hun. We were unexplained so we had level one immunes testing privately and I was found to have raised natural killer cells and had three treatments [one pre-ET, two post-BFP]. I still have monthly NK cell counts but my results were fine last month and I am still waiting for a call about the test I had last week but seeing as they haven't got back to me urgently this month, I think I have got away with it again .

Keeping, much luck with the diet.

Olga, HQ, Jack, Lynn, Lilly and anyone else I've missed ... hope all is well.


----------



## Lilly27

Hey everyone, 

Hope we are all well, will catch up when I get home, hope you are all ok and having a good day! 

I just on my way back from hospital first scan... Went really well 1 little baby blob there with a strong heartbeat, been discharged now! It's seems more real now I've seen it but still in shock! 

X


----------



## shenagh1

aw lily that's great hun.. and bubbs your flying through yours too.. hi to everyone else I'm on phone so can't read posts but I'm back and I will catch up again

I have a quick question has anyone ever considered egg sharing in the lister clinic?? I was thinking of checking it out because of how little my hospital cares x

I'm gonna ask something and its far tmi but yesterday at the loo I noticed a jelly like discharge from down below it was like orange/brown but now liquid looked much more solid that ewcm would I'm confused now to what it is x


----------



## Missy123

shenagh i'm sorry but i haven't got a clue what that could be and i can't help you on the egg share either as i'm too old so didn't look into it. Hope you find your answers though and worth a try!

Lilly good news on the scan   

Bubblicious i don't think i have had killer cells tested, is that part of the level 1 immunes test? I'm an    and get all confused when it comes to tests. 

Keeping busy how did you get on today? 

HQ how was your weekend?
suzie good luck for friday.    
Olga well done you on the high scores at work and good luck with those 2 interviews.   

Jack hope you are ok and anyone else i may have forgot

AFM i can't wait for summer, been feeling so cold but i just think it is old age!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi everyone,
Lily, fantastic mews o your scan, so pleased for you.
Bubbs, lovely that you are still checking in on us, i have also had my level one immunes done, managed to convince my GP, just gave her a list and she did them, waiting on the results now
Shenga, glad you are back with us, sorry I don't know about the discharge or egg sharing
Suzie, good luck for Friday
Lynn, where you gone Hun, I think you were due to test this week, hope you are ok Hun
Missy, you are like my husband, he is cold all the time too!
AFM had my follow up today. 2 problems as far as they are concerned, I reacted to quickly to the stimms, which meant that egg collection happened much earlier than they wanted, ad so my lining was thinner than they would have wanted so implantation might not have taken place for that reason, so lower does of stimms next time. 2nd problem they think I have poor egg quality and this is why so few eggs fertilised. I am a bit confused about that as I am only 29 and my understanding was that egg quality deteriorates at 35, but I will go with the experts and so am going to be using a testosterone gel for 3 weeks prior to the next cycle to help with that. Feeling positive that things are being changed for next time, and I now have my pill ready to go!
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 


Keeping that's good that they are changing your treatment, FX this is the one that will work.  

Missy thanks - though I've been tested this week so rather than panic I just got on with it.  Wasn't fair that it was someone elses work so my way around it - head phones on music blaring!!

Lily & Bubbs so pleased that you're both doing so well. Hopefully there will be more of us on your journey sooner rather than later!!

Suzie - hope you're doing ok on the stimms - any predicted EC date?

Shenagh I'm no help to you at all and I'd suggest google but I'd say you've done that already!!

AMF I've being meaning to post the last few days but between work and completing our adoption pack I've been tired most evenings.  I finally got the finger out and just have to print off some financial statements then it's all being posted in the morning. 

The other thing to do is make our appointment to see the consultant for our last try at IVF.  We have one snow baby so I'm still hopeful.

Oh and I was a pound down - not sure how long this will last.  Away with DH tomorrow - self catering so might be alright then I'm away in a hotel the following week with work and the last week in March I head for Germany!!! So I'll be checking in on the phone but probably not posting.

Right, back to work, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, on reading Agate's thread in the "diagnosis" board on immunes testing, I noticed that different clinics run different tests in their level one panel.  ARGC tested NKs but I don't think NHS include these in their level one tests.

Keeping, glad that they have some info to work on this time.  This'll be the one!

All the best to everyone else.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious thanks for the info, i think some of my tests weren't in the level one as some i have seen on the level 2 so hoping that one may have been in with it.   
I know some tests were checking for antibodies so will just have to wait for them to tell me whats what.
Hope you are doing well.   

Olga well done on another pound!   
Suzie how did your scan go on friday?   

  to you all


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies hope u r all well.

My scan on Friday didn't go as well as i thought. Had 13 follicles on Monday, but when I went yesterday had over 23!!!!  So i have over stimulated. I have had the OHSS talk and they can only give me half the HCG dose as they are concerned about my chances of getting OHSS. I am going in for EC on Tuesday and will have to see how I am afterwards before they give me a date for ET.


X


----------



## Missy123

Suzie    i over stimmed too with 28 follicles so know you must be feeling quite bloated and you feel worse after your trigger so make sure you keep up those fluids and they can give you pills and advise protein shakes.
They wanted to put off my ET and freeze them but instead i took the pills with 6 shakes a day so look after yourself and i   you don't get a sore belly like mine as i couldn't even get dressed.
Please keep us informed so we know you are ok.    Good luck for Tuesday and    you get to ET without feezing them all.


----------



## suziewong

Thanks for the info Missy. How many eggs did they get from the 28 follicles?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello ladies,
It is very quiet on here at the mo,
I hope you are all ok
Suzie, how did EC go today? I hope you are ok 
Olga, did you have a lovely time away with DH, well down on being another pound down, hope you have an amazing time in Germany with your best friend 
Missy, how are you my lovely, hope your ok
Hey to everyone else reading,
AFM bit of a low day to day, work is manic and I think it has dawned on me that in our follow up they talked about egg quality and doner eggs, just added it on at the end, before we left, hadn't really twigged how big that was before,
Oh well tomorrow is another day and things will be better,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies I'm g/c from another thread.

Can I ask u all how many IUI's u had before moving to IVF? Also can I ask was it ur choice or recommended by ur fertility doctor?

I'm beginning IUI this month but I don't think it will work as we have low sperm morphology so I can see us moving onto IVF/ICSI.

Thanks x


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, hope EC went well yesterday!

Loopy, I had three IUI's before having IVF [which turned out to be ICSI on the day] on the recommendation of my consultant. He told me that the first 6 IUIs have the same chance of working but that if it didn't work for us after three attempts we should think about moving on given our ages and the fact that we self-funded.


----------



## Missy123

Hi loopy and good luck and    IUI works for you.   
I had 4 in total but 1 was abandoned as a cyst was messing things up so 3 really and it was my choice to move to the next step. They usually say anywhere between 3-6 goes.

Suzie that was the total follicles at the last scan i had and some were still abit small. They got 12 in total but 1 was only the shell so they did ICSI on 11 and 8 fertilised. They were all still ok on day 3 between 6-9 cells and i should have tried for Blasts but my clinic are better with day 3 but the 4 remaining frosties we may try to grow on before our next FET if i am brave enough!
How did EC go and are they going to allow ET?   

Hope everyone else is ok i am just off out for the day with family so will catch up later.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

******** - I had 3 IUI's before moving on to IVF, but that's the maximum amount i could have on NHS.

Hope everyone else is ok. I had my EC yesterday, they managed to get 18 eggs. Just got a call to say 12 fertilised and I am going in for transfer either tomorrow or Friday, depending how they look in the morning 

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks suziewong, missy123 and bubblicious for the response.

In my head I've told myself that we'll try 3 IUI's before moving to IVF/ICSI unless the doctor advises otherwise.  I've been told that I had to have a month off between each cycle.  Is everyone else the same??

Although I'm still hoping and   that IUI works first time x


----------



## suziewong

Hi ********,

I didn't have a month break in between, I did 3 off the trot. x


----------



## Missy123

suzie 18 and 12 fertilised, well done you! Hope you are feeling ok and no signs of OHSS.    
Lots of     that all 12 are going strong for you and good luck for ET,    they can pick the best and you get your BFP this time.     Did you think of taking them to blast?

loopy i had to leave a month inbetween too.    I was told it was to let your body recover from the drugs and have a natural AF. Hope that helps and ask whatever you need to know.


----------



## suziewong

Thanks Missy, fingers crossed no signs of ohss although have been feeling a little bloated tonight . My clinic does not do blasts, 3 day transfer is longest they do xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie,    on 12 eggs fertilising, that's fantastic   that they grow well and get you your BFP this time.
Loopy, I had 4 IUI's back to back, no choice cos we were NHS funded, had to do them before they would let us do IvF even though we have a sperm problem, so the chances or it working were minuscule! 
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Suziewong I would much prefer to do three on the trot as otherwise its going to be another 6 months to have 3 IUI's and that's even before we begin IVF/ICSI but FC it doesn't come to that.

Missy123 I expect we'll be told the same thing about letting your body recover.

Keeping busy we have a sperm morphology issue so I'm not expecting IUI to work tbh, our fertility doctor says that morphology shouldn't cause us any problmes though because my hubby's other levels are all ok.  I don't know what to believe as with morphology everyone seems to say something different.  It entered my head this morning about going straight for IVF sometimes its hard to know what is the best to do x


----------



## suziewong

Just a little update...

Had 2 4 cell embryos transferred on Thursday, none suitable to freeze 

xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

Hope everyone ok.  Suzie, sorry to hear none of your embryos were suitable for freezing,I never realised that could be an issue.     though, I know its hard!

We had our IVF consultation and are going for IVF in May, well, IVF and ICSI all at once!  I didnt realise they could do a bit of both, am very nervous.  Can I just ask, how long has anyone who has had IVF taken off work, I have a very stressful job and dont want to be there throughout this important time!


----------



## suziewong

Hi Jack,

Yeah, they will only freeze them if they are of good quality and are dividing, as some do fertilise but then may not continue to divide. 

I have taken two weeks off this time around, so i am nice and relaxed. xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you to   sorry known were good enough to freeze  
Jack, I'm going to have at least two weeks, if not 2 and half three next cycle as don't think i had enough last time
Hey to everyone else
Hope your ok
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

suzie    on being PUPO. Sorry none were suitable for freezing but you have the best 2 on board!    Hope the wait dosen't drag for you. Take it easy!


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats on being PUPO, Suzie! Wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well I'm back from my travels.  Had a great week with DH and the was away this week with work.  

Suzie - congrats on being PUPO - half way there and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Bubblicious - how are you doing?  How's the bump?

Keeping, Missy, Jack - how are you all doing?

AMF no news, tired after a weeks work and I'm dreading being weighed on Tuesday.  I've a funny feeling I'm up a few pounds but I've the next four days to try turn that around.  

Oh, we sent off our adoption application forms this week - well DH did while I was away.  So, it's another waiting game.  I don't think we'll hear anything for a few months.

And I've to call the clinic and arrange a review consultation, get on track for the next IVF.  I'll let you know how that goes.

Anyway, I'm going to catch up on my soaps - DH is on nights so I've the TV to myself!!

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck for the next IVF Olga, its a strange journey,  Im starting my meds in a few weeks, and almost feel rather out of it about it all at the moment.  Its all mega stuff, I have been prescriped a steroid which I never knew I would take, plus have to put a suppositary up the rear end of the morning of the EC.      Sorry, TMI. I never knew that one was coming, also I was told there is a risk of bladder retention which I will sure to have as I have had two episodes of it already after various procedures down that end, al for a good cause though hey!  
Enjpy the TV tonight Olga while you can!


----------



## olga74

Jack 

I think you leave your dignity at the door with this lark.  I was at my own doctor for a UTI earlier this year, gave a sample which was clear but she wanted to do a quick scan.  She turned her back and I started to take my shoes off, ready to strip off from the waist down - I mean that's the way I've been for all my scans!!  I was lucky that it dawned on me before I got too far.  She only wanted to scan my tummy.  

And once you get started, the treatment flies.

Oh, just reread your post - be prepared (cause I wasn't) I had to have an antibiotic the morning of the EC in suppository form up the   and the doctor did it for me!!!  Needless to say I was quite surprised - just so if it happened so you're prepared.  Though I was fairly out of it on whatever drugs they had given me so didn't bother me half as much as it should have.  And DH was none to impressed when I told him all about it. See, I was really out of it!!!

But thru it all, it'll be worth it when it works for us all 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Bring it on I say!    Your comment "leave your dignity at the door" was eaxact same comment made by one of the midwives on one born every minute!  Here's hoping!


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Just a quick hello, see how everyone is doing.  Suzie, been thinking of you, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all how are you all? Suzie congrats on pupo..

Keeping, missy jack how r u all? 

Olga I have had a bad weekend too and I weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey everyone,
Just a quick one from me to say hello, how is everyone doing, it's been a bit quiet, Olga, yeah in sending off your adoption application form. I think around our area you have to have finished fertility treatment before you can apply to adopt. I have been looking into a type of adoption where you foster first, often a little baby or toddler and then if they don't successfully improve the parents parenting you adopt them. When follow up? I found a good link on infertility etiquette and thought of you and your family. Let me know if you want me to send it to you.
Suzie, when's test day lovely? Thinking of you  
Jack, defo leave your dignity behind but I didn't have to have a suppository my antibiotics went into my hand. Olga, did DH not come into egg collection with you? Wen do you go to see your friend?
Hey to everyone else hope you are all ok?
AFM, waiting for AF to start so I can go on the pill in preparation for my next cycle! 
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather, 

Im not sleeping too well at the moment and am just staring into space or at the clock most nights!  I never realised how stressful this IVF would be, well, having had the last year on treatments, I did obviously recognise it, but never thought it would get me as bad as this.  Blood tests today, pre op and second planned appointment vcoming up, Ive had a suppositary before thought I was going to have a nasty accident at the time,  

Anyway, need to chillax a little, hard though, the 2WW is going to be  .  Egg collection is week commencing 28th May, OMG, why cant it all just be simple !


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack lovely sending you mega loads of    . The whole thing is hard isn't it. I sat in a meeting today talking about breastfeeding and thought, I can't do this anymore, I shouldn't be talking about how to improve breastfeeding rates, I should be breastfeeding my own baby. Other stuff has also happened which has made it a hard couple of days at work. Have you tried acupuncture. It helped me sleep I think last cycle.
Susie, thinking about you xxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for thinking of me/ asking about me. It means a lot 

I am ok, OTD is Thursday, however I have resigned myself to the fact that it definitely hasn't worked as the period cramps and backache I have are horrendous and I have been getting headaches when I wake up....these are my typical AF signs every month 

I have had my tears though and have now accepted the fact that it is probably going to be negative, so onwards and upwards. I have to be strong and look forward otherwise i'll crumble xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well Jack I went to SW tonight and was .5lb up - not bad seeing as I was away with DH 2 weeks ago and then spent last week in a hotel for work so was expecting much worse.  But I 've been kinda good since Friday.  And I'm away tomorrow until Monday in Germany with my BF and there is a beautiful bakery across from her apartment - this will be a challenge but you know, we'll get there.  And I know it's easy to say but try and relax and sleep.  I know if I was seriously tossing and turning I'd get up, into my dressing gown and grab a blanket and turn on the TV downstairs., put on the timer and I'd eventually fall asleep.  DH got used to it and was never surprised when he woke up and I wasn't there.  So just find something that will relax you.  That or take up knitting!!!

Keeping they want us finished all our treatment before assessment but we can get on the list for assessment.  We did declare that we were doing treatment and I think they contact the clinic for information but it'll be a few months before we can be assessed anyhow.  And I was onto the clinic today so we're down next Wednesday to collect our prescription and sign the consent forms.  I've to wait for Day 1 and then ring the clinic.  If we're on track with their schedule then we'll start treatment or if not, then like you, it's the pill to bring us onto their timetable.  Needless to say, the acupuncture guy doesn't want me on the Pill but what can I do.  So looks like we'll be doing this a week or so apart.  And yes, I'd love to look at that link, thanks.

Suzie - hey missus, I've been thinking of you hun.  I really hope you're wrong and that it's all to do with implantation.  I'm away in Germany from tomorrow but I'll check in and see how you're doing.  And remember, we're all here for you and if you need to rant or vent, fire away.  

AMF - well I'm off for 2 weeks!!!  Back from Germany on Monday and the I've another week before I go back to the office.  Gonna get stuff done in the house and try get organised.  I'll be checking in, might not be able to post but as I raise a glass of beer during the afternoon on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you all     

Love 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga lovely, only 0.5 up is good Hun. Have a fantastic time in Germany with your friend. Here's the link http://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html, I am going to send it to some of my friends, all ready sent it to my mum!
Suzie lovely, thinking of you and really hoping that there not signs of your AF but positive signs, here if you need us 
Xxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## olga74

Keeping you've just had me in tears! And I've decided not to tell family, especially my mum, that we're doing this again or that the paper for adoption have gone in. Guess I'm gonna use you girls to vent! There is one of my friends who could do with reading this so I'll send it to get with a nice note attached. 

Thanks for thinking of me hun, it means a lot that I have a set of online friends here too. 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, thinking of you this morning  
Olga, sorry I didn't mean to upset you, but glad you are going to send it to someone.
There is a really good music video that there is a link to under the coping with infertility section of this website and that had me bawling, have fun with your friend,
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Suzie wishing, hoping and    for you today    

Olga hope you are enjoying Germany.   

  to everyone else


----------



## suziewong

Hi ladies, well had blood test this morning and can't quite believe it but I am pregnant!!!! I was 100% sure it wouldn't be so as you can imagine I am in a bit of a dream world!! I honestly thought this would never happen, it just goes to show that you should never give up!!!! Im at work so will log on later xxx

I'm so happy😄xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies.
some of you might rember me fron iui thread.. big hello to all.. Can I join you on this thread? 
I am waiting for periods likely mid april to start pills , for 3 weeks before I start menopur...


----------



## olga74

Suzie that is fantastic news. So happy for you. And as you say it shows us all this this really does work xx


----------



## 7november

congrates Suzie...


----------



## Keeping busy

Suzie, congratulations, so so happy for you.
7th, I remember you. Of course yo can join us, I'm sorry the IUI's haven't worked for you, looks like you'll be cycling about the same time as me, lots of  
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Congratulations Suzie!  Ive heard before that period pains are common if you are actually pregnant, and you were convinced you were not pregnant, really great news.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all, 
Suzie congrats Hun... So exciting , jack big hugs... 7th hi! I also remember you looks like this is the new place to be onv not by choice though... Olga enjoy Germany Hun x

Hi to missy, bubbs and anyone else I have missed and my apologies for lack of support.. I spend most of my time with my gran now since my granda passed away and it like living in a twilight zone with no Internet..

Afm.. Have my review in the rfc for ivf he better get me on that list... In the meantime dh and I are heading to London to the lister for our initial app, so I'm super excited about that xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, many congrats!  So pleased for you, hun.  Wishing you a h&h pregnancy!

Welcome 7November.

Shenagh, hope ur appointment at The Lister goes well. I always found the staff there really helpful, positive and lovely.  I would have gone there for my IVF, too but ARGC had better results for my age group.

Missy, Keeping, Jack, Olga and anyone I've missed ... hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Missy123

suzie     

7november welcome and sorry the iui's didn't do the trick for you.    
shenagh i'm excited for you going to the lister    hope everything goes well and you get on the list.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

How's everyone doing this sunny morning?  I'm just back from Germany and piles of washing to do so it's just a quick hi!  And a question for your thoughts - 

We have a review consult tomorrow and then I'll call the clinic on Day 1 - if we fit there schedule we go ahead with injections.  If not, I go on the pill for either 2 or 4 weeks, depending on what they say.  Now it's up to us, if we were able to start this month, to do so.  My only problem, and question is, I've been enjoying my holidays so lots of wine and maybe not the healthy diet I should have - should I put things off for a month?  Detox?  

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all,
Olga, I don't know Hun. How did you respond last time and what was your diet like before?
As we've been told I have poor egg quality I am being super good this time, no wine for the last month and still 6 weeks to go until I start stimms, but for some people they have dreadful life styles, drink and drugs and still get pregnant so I guess it's all about the individual. Good luck today  
Shenga, yeah for having your appointment at the lister, good luck  
Bubbs, hope you and bump are doing ok, can'y be much longer now 
Missy, 7th, Suzie jack and everyone else reading hey, hope you are all ok
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

Hi, 

Olga, I would say instead of delayting the whole cycle, if you are worried have pills for 2 weeks and detox while you are on them.. ask your cons tomm and see what they say?

AFM: I have received horrible results today AMH of 2.13    
TSH  of 3.12 with low T4, Last one a week ago was 2.47, Antithyroid antibodies are high.. so probably will start thyroxine.. anyone else has had any issues with thyroid?


----------



## shenagh1

evening all,

just had one of the hardest phone calls in my life... my friend who kept her pregnancy secret from me and has not spoken to me since annoucing it by showing up at 34 weeks has had her baby today....  my heart went heavy when i heard...

keeping hun how are you?
olga- like keeping said it depends on the person, me personally i would take a little while just to be sure my body was in working order! but if it has never affected you before i would also like the treatment asap.

how is everyone else, i am just sitting back and waiting for my app at lister for egg share.. i am looking forward to giving another lady the chance to conceive as well... its all move quite fast with them which is good. 
7nov- aww hun thinking of you... i hate getting results especially ones that make things worse for me xx

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, lots of    . I didn't realise you were hoping to egg share, fantastic  
7th, lots of   for you to. Can't be of much help Hun, except to say my SIL has a thyroid problem and was put on thyroxine, and conceived within 2 months of trying. She didn't even know having a thyroid problem could effect fertility. I asked to have my levels tested cos both my nan and cousin have thyroid probes and constant told me if the can back showing high levels I would need to be on thyroxine for a few months before starting next cycle, I was lucky and they came back normal. I'm sorry about your AMH level, must be a shock     Where are you having treatment?
Hey to everyone else.
AFM AF is on her way, had a bit of spotting yesterday so reckon she'll show up full force sometime today, then it will be on to the pill!
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Keeping - it's Shenagh who is doing the egg share and I'm with you, it's such a gift to give someone.  Me - I had 10 eggs, last time and 2 implanted and 1 frostie so not sure I could guarantee anyone anything.  And yeah for your   - it's not often we can be happy for her to arrive.  I'm hoping to be only a couple of days behind you.

7th - I've no idea about any of the levels you're having tested, I've only had my hormone levels done at the start of my treatments. But I really hope they find the best treatment for you.

Shenagh - I'm with you with with those types of phone calls.  I had one while I was waiting to do my own test, from someone who knew, and have listened to every step of the journey, which I admit, she didn't have the easiest of pregnancy's, but I remember one day being slightly irrational and telling her that at least at the end of the nine months, she'd have a baby and I'd still have a negative test result. She had the baby in February and I still haven't been to visit.  So don't beat yourself up that you can't jump for joy when someone has something that we all so desperately want.  But hey - FX you'll be making those phone calls soon too xx

AMF - Well we had our nurse consult today and were meet with 'Thank God for some normal people' - can't believe they think myself and DH are normal!! But went thru everything and although the level of the Gonal F has increased, nothing else really is new. Once I ring on Day 1 they have to factor in the Bank holiday and that the consultant is on holidays for 10 days, so I may go on the Pill for a few weeks or straight onto treatment  - now for my own AF dance            

Right, back to DH, we're just relaxing after a really nice dinner.  The detox has started!!!

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, that is one great AF dance. Sorry, I knew it was Shenga, obviously not concentrating when I was typing! Glad consultation went well
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi
keeping... happy to hear AF is there, you will be starting d/r now.. I am having t/t in Budapest and have isuues as my GP  organised the blood tests and has given me the results butr fails to undetstand that thyroid antibodies can lead to infertility, miscarriage and all sort of things. I have actuaaly asked my cons at Budapest to do a prescription for me...
Olga... nice one


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well we've had a telecaster of a day.  My AF dance worked so well that she arrived just after midnight - so today is Day 1.  Now so much for me being calm and posting - oh we may start treatment right away - I was awake half the night worrying about calling the clinic.  So I call them around 7.30am, well they open from 7am so I did well to wait!!  I get my call back an hour later and now have an appointment for my baseline scan and bloods tomorrow morning at 8.30am.  Holy  !!  So ring the chemist, order put in, meads collected, pain relief taken (because the auld   is really making herself known), grass cut, dinner on and I'm not sure how all this has started so quickly.  Still, doesn't give me time to worry and have my mini internal drama.  I think DH is a little startled too!! But we're grand...

Right, going to take dinner out of the oven, chat to you tomorrow and I'll let you know how I get on, 

Hi to everyone, hope you're all well, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, hope everything is fine tomorrow for you to start your treatment cycle ... good luck!


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, wow that all happened quickly   how was scan? Hope everything was OK and you can get stated.
7th, such a pain about your GP but glad you got the prescription. Fingers crossed for you for this cycle.  
AFM sat in a museum in Canada! DS and I have finished looking round but have lost my DH and DM! AF arrived Wednesday so I go on the pill Sunday. Have to ring clinic when I get back and they will give me all the other info I need, but guess I'll be on the pill until about 11th May as don't have first scan Until 16th.
Hope everyone is enjoying the Easter weekend
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping hope you're enjoying your holiday - did you manage to find DH and DM?  (are you in Canada North America or have I got that wrong?)

Bubblicious - thanks missus - I'm hoping to join your club soon.

AMF - had my baseline scan and acupuncture - and I start my injections in the morning.  That's really the only change.  They made me really tired in the evenings so not sure how they'll affect me for work but I'll muddle thru it.  I rang my boss yesterday and she's on board and I know I'm so lucky to have support.  So my next scan is on Wednesday morning, see how things are progressing.  I'll keep you updated.  Keeping - sorry I've rushed ahead missus, I was looking forward to there being a few of us together.  

Right DH home from work, chat tomorrow, 

Olga  xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga    on you starting again. Sorry we aren't cycling with you, would love to be but waiting on my test results on tuesday.
Sometimes it's good to just get going as it gives you less chance to worry about everything.    
Hope the injections work better for you in the mornings and you don't fall asleep during the day!    How was the first one? Does it feel good to be doing something again?   

Hi to everyone else and hope you are enjoying your Easter.


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Is it Ok if I join you again? I have been quiet for the last few months as I have just been waiting for the go ahead for IVF. We got our letter last week and have our consultation on 10th May, with a view to it all happening at the end of June. In a strange way I am quite excited to get it started but very anxious as well, as really don't know what to expect.
The thing I most worried about it not the treatment but how moody I am going to be. I think I have been a bit of a nightmare to live with recently and I am worried it's only going to get worse. And to add to the stress I am currently looking for a job and my DH is studying for an MBA so it's going to be a bit of a melting pot of stress in our household! So any advice on how to limit the stress most welcome!!
Part of me is thinking I may just take June off, how long do you normally need off after the IVF?
As you can see I really don't know anything so I'm looking forward to reading your posts to get some tips!!! I'm sure there were some others starting treatment in June too so would be great to hear from you.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Well first injections done and it's like riding a bike! All came back to me so no nerves. And seeing as its Saturday I went straight back to bed an slept. I'll have to try and stay awake tomorrow see how that goes. 

HQ welcome back hun, and I know you're worried about the mood swings. Sometimes I think they make too much of them as a side effect but then again, ask me in the middle if the week! And we're all here when you need to let loose. 

Right off to do shopping for a BBQ tomorrow. I've high hopes for good weather! 

Check back later 

Olga xx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well day 3 of injections and I'm not liking them!!  My dose of Gonal F was upped to 225iu and I've to take it in the mornings.  I'm feeling so tired, emotional and such a headache.  (Sorry HQ I promise I wasn't like this the last time!!)  We had my parents and brother over for a BBQ yesterday and I've said nothing to her about the treatment this time around.  Caused me too much grief the last time.  So, I poured a glass of wine which I barely touched and I'm sure she noticed but didn't say anything.  Mam brought up Mothers Day and how she didn't see me - nothing to do with the fact that DH's sister was in hospital and my mam was in my brothers, family dinner no less!!  Seems it's now a tradition but I wouldn't know because 'well you're not a mother',  Oh I was never so glad to be so sober at a dinner - I bit my tongue. Yes, I probably was short with answers after that!  Oh, my sister rang from the States - she did text the other day, the first contact in 3 months I'd say - I think that I was meant to jump for joy - not too sure she saw the funny side of me saying I'd speak to her at Christmat but hey, I'm nothing if not realistic!!  And a bit short at the minute.  

But Saturday was a good day, I even got the windows washed downstairs - so when I've energy I'm going with it.  Work tomorrow, 27 short (2 page) inserts to write for reports and I really need to get them done before EC - might mean some late nights.  Still, it will mean I can have the few days around the EC off work - and remembering how zoned out I was last time, I'll need it.  

Right, I'm heading to Slimming world later, should be better news than last week.  I hope I've at least lost the 2.5lbs I put on in Germany, anything else will be a bonus.

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga lovely,
I am sorry you are feeling rotten and that things aren't great with your family at the mo grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Hope you start to feel better soon and that when you have your scan next week things are looking good.   yes, my sister is in Canada North America and is gonna be there for at least another year as she has just got a new job   found DH and DM eventually, they were being much more diligent than I was with reading everything in the museum. Home now, and got to get on the phone to the clinic tomorrow as AF started while we were away and I am now on the pill. Credit card ready to be bashed! It's a shame we won't be cycling together bit I like the way your clinic does it much better, not so much waiting
Hey to everyone else who is reading
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping thanks - I'm just ignoring it all - my folks are heading to the States to my sister for 3 weeks so, and I feel bad for saying it, but they're out of my hair thru the next few weeks.  I didn't realise you were heading away - it must have been good to catch up with your sister.  I did the museum in Dresden with my BF - looking forward to doing a whole lot more, hopefully we'll head back in December.  Just off Skype with her boys!  Hard to believe it was a week ago I left them.  

Anyway, feeling better today, tired but my mood has lifted, thankfully.  OK I'm not rushing up to doing the ironing, DH did a load on Sunday so it's only tshirts and tops so I'll do them at the weekend. Yes I'm still spoiled and he's still ironing!!  I had about 5 weeks were I didn't have to do any (sorry, it makes me smile!!     ) My scan is in the morning, going to see how the follies are doing.  Hoping that they are growing like they should!!  And if not, I'll just give them a good talking to tomorrow.  I've acupuncture as well tomorrow evening so I'm ordering relaxation!  Wonder will my needles guy listen to me.  Actually he does, and I do relax.  

Right, I'll keep you updated and let you know how things measure up in the morning, heading to bed early tonight, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga,
DH and I have been making the most of not having treatment and having a very generous mum (she funded most of our trip to see my sister) also needed something to make the time go more quickly till next cycle, so it's been two holidays and a weekend away since the last cycle   glad your mood has lifted slightly and it's good you won't have the extra pressure of your parents, make me realise how lucky I am with mine. Good luck for tomorrow,
Hi to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, think you had a scan today, how did it go? Xx


----------



## olga74

Keeping,

how do you keep up with us all? I've 7 follies, 3 are over 12 and the rest are coming along. Oestregan level is at 600 so happy with that an my lining is at 6.5 I think. I've started my cetertoide to stop ovulation but I got a local reaction when I did the injection tonight. But it went down after a couple of hours. I'll mention it to them on Friday when I'm back for the next scan. I just think I'm having the bad side if everything this time around but it'll be well worth it when I get a positive result! 

So it's an early night for me, so tired and fighting to keep awake. And I'm going into the office early tomorrow to get more work done. Meant to ask, goes the netball going? Are you still playing? 

Right, it's goodnight from Meath! 

Chat tomorrow, hi to all, hope you're all well

Olga xx


----------



## olga74

Good Afternoon ladies, 

Well I had another scan this and I've 4 follies 15+, 3 between 12-14 and a couple hanging around the 10 mark.  My oestregan level is at 800 and they were hoping for higher but it's not bad news either.  So I'm keeping on with the same injections and back on Monday morning.  

Right, in the office and really haven't done a tap so have to at least look busy before I head home at 4pm!!

Chat later, 

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Olga,
Sounding good to me, you've got a lovely number of follies. Have a good weekend and let us know how you get on on MondayXxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga    on 4 follies over 15, that sounds great and     that a few more will catch up for your monday scan     Can't wait to hear when EC wil be.   

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## olga74

Thanks Missy - I was disappointed at the initial scan but then what was I actually looking for - millions of follies.  I've my sensible head back on and coping better with the drugs.  Seems they changed the timing from evening to morning after a conference my Consultant was at after Christmas.  I'm hoping/guessing EC will be on Wednesday or Thursday.  And of course I've gotten 2 invitations for drinks on Wed and Thurs - always the same.  It's with on of the guys I used to work with so instead I'm bringing him for breakfast in the morning on my way into work.  

Right, back to reports -I came into the office today so I can be guilt free next week when I take more time off.  I'll let you know how Monday goes, 

Hi to everyone 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga you are good working on a Saturday. I have so much work to do but can'y get motivated,
Lots of luck for Monday. 
Hope everyone else I ok,
AFM, just pill popping,
Take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## shenagh1

Just on to wish Olga good luckxx
I'm reading all posts but too much going on to reply  need to catch up BIG time xx

Hi all hope yous r all well xx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh i'm finding it hard to keep up with my threads too as lots going on but all we can do is our best and just let you all know that we are here and trying to keep up.   
Olga hope you have a good scan and the smaller ones are catching up for EC     Good luck hun, I'll pop back later to see how you are doing.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Well just in the office, after my scan.  I've a 23, 23, 22 and a 19, then 17, 18, 16, 16 and a few under 15 and 4 at 10.  So, the comment that caught me off guard was - we just hope the bigger ones aren't too big!!!  I've to wait from my oestregan levels to come in and we'll go from there.  Hopefully it will be Wednesday or Thursday  for EC.

Right, catching up from yesterday - as organised as I thought I was I forgot the needle for the Gonal F pen and was staying in a friends so I didn't get into the office but I did spend the day relaxing which I think was karma!!!  (or that's my story anyway)

Thanks for all the good wishes too, 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

How is everyone, just checking in. Keeping how are you doing? 

I am due back to work next Monday, cant believe its been a month already. Ive decided to go back to work, staying at home has been good, but where we are it is rather remote.  Im feeli ng a little hypersensitive at the moment, last day of the drugs today.  Had a bit of a falling out with the friend who asks me to babysit too,   I told her I was a conveniance to her, and nothing else.  I was feeling very sensitive and have been for a while, I had had a glass of winr, and it came out.  She feels terrible and now so do I as she told me she does not feel she can ask me to babysit again,    I have felt very alone and round here, there are lots of mums who are all friends and I guess my confidence is low, I have lost friends who have just walked away, and I guess you analyse other friendships and come out with the wrong conclusion about things and just feel generally quite miserable with it.  We have sortrd it out but I hate conflict and upsetting friends, we are ok now, but i had felt bad for a while.  Anyway, bring on the drugs and all the side effects of that.  We have decided to have one embryo transferred back in, although my gut feeling is to have two, but if we have one tr5ansferred, and it didnt work, we could have another go on the NHS.  Decisions.  

Hiope everyone, sorry for my woes, they are not really woes, there are bigger woes out there, but I do wish I was a little less sensitive about all this!


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck for egg collection Olga, let us know how it goes.  That bit Im dreading!


----------



## olga74

Jack, 

We all know where you're coming from.  I've a friend who got pregnant the same time I was doing a treatment and I was due to call out to her last week as DH was working late.  I was ok with that but once I started treatment I just couldn't do it.  And once, during her pregnancy, she was complaining about having gestational diabetes - I just told her that at least she'd have a baby at the end of it and to stop!!  She was able to laugh it off so I guess I'm lucky.  But 2 guys in work announced that their wives are expecting and a guy DH works with is the same - it's the first time for DH to have to deal with it and I know by him he was happy for them but gutted for us at the same time.  

And you'll be babysitting again, have no fears about that.  And just maybe you did feel that you were being taken advantage of and look, the air is cleared now.  This is a tough time for you and it is all about the treatment and what it means but unfortunately it's not the same for everyone else - their lives just carry on. 

Anyway - just got my call - EC on Wednesday morning, hormone levels with from 800 on Friday to 3400 today!!!

Back to work, pressure is on to finish up stuff here.

Chat later, 

Olga


----------



## Jack5259

Olga good luck for Wednesday. let us know what you make of it all, its sedation and local anaesthetic isnt it?

I think I feel generally left out of the social thing round here which consists of mainly mums, and dont want to be someone's babysitter, I want to be a mum!  I guess I got mixed up with it all, and ended up confused.  i feel sometimes she is more interested in the mums and their news rather then me, as I have no news apart from the usual c^%& that goes on at work and no one wants to hear that!    I wish we coiuld all think and feel the same, but I guess that would make life a pretty dull place!


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack my lovely, massive of  . I Have fallen out with lots of friends during this process. Made up with most of them, but there are a few I still can't bring myself to see, mainly cos they spent their pregnancy moaning and then moaned once their baby came along, Frankly I don't care if they have morning sickness and feel crap, I would give anything to have my head down a toilet due to morning sickness, and bring in the sleep deprivation! Hun, you and I live close, I love somewhere rural too! So don't forget we are meeting up, it will be nice for us both to have someone who knows what it is like to talk to 
Olga, whoop, whoop, whoop on your lovely follies. They won't be to big, remember with IUI they say up to 24 before trigger. Good luck for Wednesday.
Shenga chick, when's your appointment at Lister? I think that's where you are going
Hey to everyone else, hope you are OK
A big one for Lynn, if you are out their and reading Hun, I hope you are OK, been thinking about you loads xxxxxxx
AFM, right PMA, I have just played the last netball match of the season and I will not be playing next season because I will be pregnant   think I broke my finger still waiting to hear from clinic and drug company. Getting a bit panicky now, will be on the blower to them again Wednesday if they don't ring tomorrow, cos I rang today xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i'm so excited for you for tomorrow    the sizes seem fab so try not to worry    Lots of    for EC hun.

Jack big    to help you through the tough times   
keeping busy hope you hear from Ocean today or do you want me to kick    tomorrow when I am in there?    Hope your finger is ok.   

Love to you all


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks all, sorry for my whinge and moan.  We are all going through this awful time. 

Ive just got back from GP and Im going back to work on MOnday but not sure if I have done the right thing or not. GP was unsure as well but if I stayed off I would be sitting at home, (as much as I love my time at home) but I would be festering on the IVF, and wondering if I would have a job to go back to as I would not be back until June, as my leave would then  kick in from mid may for the treatment, and these days, you cant be too certain.  It will take my mind off it, Im back for four weeks and then go off for another four weeks so not that bad!  Detach from it all!  

Keeping, would love to meet up, I think we are going to be cycle buddies arent we?  Have you started on the tablets that compress your homones yet?  I have....   but apart from these funny five minutes, it all ok. and as you say, bring on the toilet so as we can all get our heads down it, as part of a healthy pregnancy!    Shall we meet in the two week wait?  My EC is week commencing 28th May. How about yours?  Which company are you with for your drugs?  As you say, get on their case and give it some  .


----------



## olga74

Keeping - Good for you playing your last game- hope you have babysitters in mind for next year after you have your baby (babies....  )

Jack - how are you feeling today, any better?  Just keep your head up and keep smiling - fake it til it's true (well it works for me!)

Missy - what do you have happening tomorrow?  Are you due to start treatment soon (I know, I rushed ahead)

Bubblicious & Sheagh - hi ladies, thanks for the good wishes

Right, we had dinner early and planning on what to have for supper - I'm nil by mouth from midnight and not in theather until 1130am - so I probably won't get to post until tomorrow evening. But it's fingers crossed here, prayers said and I'm keeping the candle til Sunday - just in case the embies need a final push!!

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Olga. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## olga74

Suzie - thanks chick - just saw that you're having twins - so thrilled for you         Hope you're keeping well xx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, good luck for tomorrow Hun    
Suzie, just see your having twins, so exciting xxx
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all,
Olga good luck for tomorrow Hun, I'll light a candle for you tomorrow and let st Gerard work his magic   xxx
Suzie- TWINS  xx h&h pregnancy to u xx
Keeping- I'm gonna look forward to hearing ou moan about your head stuck down the toilet lol x
Jack- xxxx hope your feeling better

Well I've had my final appt in cr and they told me that I've wont do much good it's. He end of the old or me and thy wouldn't put me on NHS list, so obv I lost my head and old them I would b preg right now if they had a doc who was passed by the hfea and not an idiot who worked p.time in gynae 

I'm now looking forward to my appt in lister all the more now, and I hope to prove them wrong and walk in with a bump in a few months (please god) 

Hi to anyone I've missed xx

Oh quick question I got my Amh results and they r 57.8 that good? X


----------



## olga74

7 eggs and I'm feeling much better than last time. Just tired really. Acupuncture at 4pm then it's the sofa for me. Still waiting to hear about the quality but fingers crossed

I'll check in later. 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga    7 eggs     well done you! I'm just off to clinic and find out the results from my level 1 immunes and hopefully book in for next FET.
Had to check on you before i went to see how many you got, hope they are good quality which i'm sure they will be.
Shenagh sorry about the dr and hope you prove them wrong soon too.    AMH 57.8 is quite high, do you have PCOS? 
I would rather it was like yours than low, mine was 15 last time it was checked but is probably lower now    Roll on the lister for you.   

Suzie twins!


----------



## Missy123

Hi, just to let you know that my tests were normal today apart from Factor V Leiden. It would mean having to inject Clexane (blood thinner) from ET.
It's not a reason why I have had so many BFN's so still no wiser there. I still haven't booked for my next FET as i don't know whether to go and see Dr Gorgy for level 2 immunes now.

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, congrats on 7 eggs,  that is fantastic news. Fingers crossed they fertilise well over night    
Missy, I'm reckoning that that could be a factor, as lots of people reckon Asprin helps them get pregnant don't they. What did Rukma suggest apart from extra injections? Who is Dr Gorgy?
Shenga  sorry about your clinic but roll on the lister and proving them wrong  
Hey to everyone else reading,
AFM still no knows from drug company and I start testosterone next Thursday morning 
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Keeping, what a nightmare with the drugs, they are going to have to get their finger out.  Still some time though.  My drugs or tablets Ibe taken for my hormone compression has not started my period as they predicted, so I have to ring the hospital tomorrow and let the know, my anatomy has gone into ceasefire.  Its not the first time, I think its my body's way of saying F*** this again!   Let me know when you get the goods Keeping,    Im lookking forward to meeting you and putting the world to rights on our 2WW! 

I went out this morning, feeling fine, and came back   and fit to tear my clothes like before the Incredible Hulk does befpre he turns green and big.  I nearly threw a saucepan out of the window as it fell off the sink and told my car to F*** off because I stalled it.    PMT?  Yep, side effect of drugs and hormones all fighting YEP.  

MIssy, sorry to hear about the Factor Leiden, at least it is not a cause of things,  

Olga, seven eggs is good.  Do you remember much of it?  Will they ring you tomrrow Olga and let you know how they are doing?


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, yes I am so looking forward to our catch up. I'm on the pill at the mo to get my body into the clinics cycle, urgggggggg  makes me feel Naf. Funny really I stopped taking the pill 9 years ago cos I didn't like the way it made me feel.hope you feel better soon jack xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Im ok. just a little     but nothing new there. 

Isnt it ironic, most of us spend quite a large percentage of our lives trying to avoid something, but when we want it to happen, it doesnt! (e.g on the pill to avoid pregnancy). Whats it all about? 

Anyway enoug of my philosophical cobblers, Keeping, let us know whne you get success from the drugs company.


----------



## olga74

We just got our phone call and 6 out of the 7 fertilised last night. 5 are very good and one is ok but might not make it. So thrilled. Once we have 5 tomorrow we will be going for a five day transfer. 

So another 24 hours for our six beans!


----------



## Jack5259

Congratulations Olga, so you will have the ET on Monday?  Why are you going for five days?  Did they recommend that?  i know there are alot of decisions to make omce they have them all in the lab.   Wow, I really hop this works for you.    Do keep us posted.  Are you now going to take it easy over your two week wait or are you going to be a little  .  Im finding it really hard to relax about it all! 

I had to ring my clinic this orning and tell them I had not started my period and the drugs had not made any difference to my cycle, my notes are being passed to my consultant to review my drugs regime.  I asked whether there was a possibility I could be pregnant, and they said there was, (as I have gone beyond that belief by now!).  I then asked because of the drugs I have taken to start my period, and if I was by chance pregnant and did not know, would the drugs damage the pregnancy and they told me they did not know.    What a stupid answer.  I just took a test and SURPRISE SURPRISE
I am not pregnant.  Am getting so tired of all this.    Am tryung to stay positive but its not easy.  

Keeping, any news from drugs company?


----------



## suziewong

Congratulations Olga, great news, i'll keep everything crossed for you. XXX


Jack   I know it's hard, but you are right in trying to stay positive xx


----------



## 7november

Hi, 
Olga     congrates on those lovely eggs...   fingers crossed for you, good luck for monday
Keeping .. I am in the same boat healthcare at home says they can't get acess to register of doctors in hungary, so would n't do drugs... trying to call Alis if they can do it... its a struggle or will have to ask g.p for private prescription(if he does one). I tried to arrange for uss(baseline b4 starting inj) and for nhs, waiting list of 4-6 weeks, seeing g.p tomm to get referral to get it done privately... Its not that easy afterall being managed abroad... but don't have much choice , I like the clinic and good thing is I go away for treatment.
jack...   withch only comes when we do not want to see her...., 
shenagh   
Sorry ladies if I have missed anyone... I have not been on ff for a while..


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 


November - what a pain with your meds.  It can't help being stressed (and I'd say try to say calm but I know that's the last thing you need to hear) and I hope that you get sorted with your GP

Keeping - any word from the drug company?  And how is your finger - was it broken?

Suzie - how are you doing?  When is your next scan?

Jack - I hope your AF arrives soon - heres my AF dance for you                      Be prepared now!!

Missy - how are you doing?  Any decision on whether you're going to get the extra tests done?

AMF - had such a relaxing day.  After our phonecall we went and lit our candles (oh I burst into tears in the church, emotional basket case!!) and went and had breakfast.  I snuggled down on the sofa with my blanket and watched tv for a while then I slept.  I'm still cramping but not as bad as yesterday - I haven't had to take any painkillers today so that's a positive.  DH is gone to work so I'm planning an early night but I'm so bloated that it's PJ time already.  We had a chat about tomorrow's phone call from the clinic.  DH is on nights so he'll be asleep.  We really want to go to blastocyst to ensure the best are put back.  Once we have five tomorrow they clinic make the decision to go to blastocyst - any less and they may recommend a day 3 transfer.  So I had to know what DH was happy with and we'll be pushing for a day 5 transfer.  I'm setting the alarm so that I'll be up for the call and won't wake DH.  But I've to wait for him to light our candles.  He is being so strong for me and I know I couldn't do this on my own.  I know that this causes so much stress for us all and really tests us but we're strong together and that helps.

Right, before I burst into tears while typing I'll say goodnight and I'll post tomorrow morning.  FX for my 6 beans xxx

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, yeah on 6 fertilised and 5 being really good. Good luck for tomorrow.    I wish I had your faith Hun, i've never been very religious but have to say i have started talking to him up their lately and did light a candle when we were in Montreal in one of the churches, also I know DH prayed to Buddha when we were in a temple in Sri Lanka. 
November, really sorry to hear your having drug problems to. Hope your GP gets it sorted tomorrow.
Jack Hun,try and stay positive  
Hey to everyone else
AFM finally heard from drug company today and drugs being delivered on Tuesday. Finger isn't broken, just bruised but swelling gone completely so that's good.
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping good news about your drugs and I'm glad your finger is getting better. And when it's your treatment I'll light a candle for you too xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope eveyone ok today. 

Olga,   thanks for you AF dance for me, it sure has worked!  I am full systems go, and am delighted about it,  I neverr thought I would be so glad to have that arrive!  Unfortuantely I had no paracetamol but the pain was horrendous, I have never had a period pain like it, not sure if it was a coincidence or whether the drugs played a part in it that compress things, hormone wise or whether it was Olga's AF dance!  

I soent all day yesterday stressing about it, last night went out with some friends and had a few glasses of wine and relaxed a little, had a good night's sleep and then this morning  .  Thats it for me now where having a drink is concerned, I am cutting it out now until well, hopefully for a very long time.  

How are you feeling Olga?  I hope you are ok, and chilling out. 

Keeping, great news about the drugs, its all a little stressy isnt it!  Do you have dates yet?  I have my pre op on Wednesday    Im looking forward to our get together.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies,

Jack I'm glad the dance worked and you got painkillers. 

We got our call and have five embryos going strong. So we're looking at goin to blastocyst. 

on the phone so I'll check in later 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry, all this info, I found at consultation is so overwhelming, what is blastocyst again? When are you going in Olga?


----------



## 7november

Olga .. thats great...    

KEEPING ... glad the drugs are sorted, when do you stat stimm?

Jack... hey for theAF, looke like olga's af dance works...


----------



## suziewong

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Good luck with the transfer Olga, my next scan is 30th april.

Jack...great news af is finally here.

Keeping, glad you have finally sorted the drugs 

xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Really quick one as on phone
Olga fab news, hope they keep going strong, thank you x
Jack glad AF sbowed up
7 th, I start testosterone on Thursday, off pill on 11 may, super cur day 2 of AF, then Stimson 16th may, ec week 28 may. How about you.
Suzie not long till your next scan
Missy hope your ok
Hey to everyone else
Lots of love
X


----------



## olga74

Jack - blastocyst is when the embroy gets to day 5/6 for transfer - it's just more robust and as we had good eggs last time with a negative result it's the next step.

Keeping - is that a long protocol, I've only done a short one

Watching the soaps, DH on nights until Sunday so it's back to a tangle over the remote!!

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey olga, know short one with testosterone to try and improve egg quality. HAve to use it for 21 days before you start stimms
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, I hope you've had some further good news.

Suzie, congrats on the twins, hun!

Missy, I'm on Clexane still and will be until 32 weeks.  Do you know what's tested in the level two immunes, hun?  Personally, I would try to rule out all I could.

Good luck, Jack and Keeping.

Shenagh, how good your AMH result is depends on your age but as a guide, I was expected to have a result of about 10 for women 35-40 years old but my result was 25.

Nov7, anyone else I've missed .. keep well.


----------



## Missy123

Olga     for tomorrow and ET. Hope you have some good blasts.   

Bubblicious did you have level 2 immunes done? I know what they are but just so expensive and my clinic don't believe in them! Not sure they will be happy if I go and have them done.
Check in you all tomorrow for any news.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey thanks bubs I wasn't sure about it! Thought it was very high! But I'm not completely sure x

Olga good luck for tomorrow Hun fx for you xx
Keeping how are you Hun? Hope your cycle goes great and the way you want

Hi jack, missy,7, Susie etc hope you are all well xx

Afm-quick question I haven't had a period since November and I thought. It came the other day well I thought it was it, it started off brown and a few clot type dark red sorry for tmi but it's gone now and all I'm doing is slightly spoofing with a brownie v.light discharge , any ideas x


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga chick, have you peed on a stick? 
Olga, good luck for tomorrow,  
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Olga, for tomorrow, will be quite emotional I would imagine!     

Its exciting but  .  

Take it easy Olga and keep us posted. 

Im ok, doing well and feel better, (in the upstairs department) now as the downstairs department is functioning!   Dont feel quite so   or  

Back to work tomorrow, and work have taken a consultant off me, and have said I can leave to go home whenever I feel tired otr stressed.  That was not from my manager but from my colleague, as my manager told her she coud tell me as I saw her yesterday!  Greatr communication skills some managers have!  I only spoke to her last week and she never told me all that!!  Anyway Im really pleased that finally I have been listened too, my work load is horrendous, but a shame no one listened until I got into such a state wjere I had to be signed off for a month  . 

Anyway, hi to everyone else. hope your all ok.  Have a good week,


----------



## olga74

Afternoon ladies, 

Thanks for all the support last night.  We're back from the clinic and I'm PUPO!!!!! 2 grade 1 blastocyst on board and OTD is Thursday 3rd May....start the bets on how long I can avoid peeing on a stick      

And we had 2 to freeze with number 5 still lagging behind - it's only a six-cell but they'll look at it tomorrow and see how it is.  Needless to say, we're thrilled.  

I've acupuncture at 4pm then it's a night on the sofa for me, feet up, 

I'll check in later, 

Olga


----------



## suziewong

Congratulations on being PUPO Olga xxxx


----------



## 7november

congrates Olga.... 
keeping ... I am on pill till 30th, start inj 5th may and off for scan on11th to see how it is going, hopefully e.c week starting 14th ,, may be towards the end of that week. I am in budapest till 26th, hopefully will have few days to rest after e.t  .. just scared with low amh... how are my ovaries going to respond to drugs?


----------



## Jack5259

What are your plans fpr the next two weeks Olga? 

Hope all ok.


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, yeahhhhhhh On being PUPO wit two fab blasts on board     here's hoping and   that they snuggle in nicely and make them selves at home
7th your a bit ahead of me then, what drugs and what does are you on? Fingers crossed you develop lots of lovely follies  
Jack, glad your feeling better but sorry your managers management skills are so  
Hey to everyone else. 
AFM So drugs coming tomorrow, Hoping they deliver them earlier other wise I'll be very late into work, 
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Olga congrats on being PUPO          praying for u Hun, xx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga Hun, when's your lister appointment? X


----------



## shenagh1

hey keeping- its the 2nd may..bricking it a little lol.. oh btw I did pee on a stick TWICE  BFN don't know what's going on and what to expect in England x


----------



## Missy123

Olga    on being PUPO,    on the grade and having 2 frozen maybe 3


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga Hun, sorry it wasn't a BFP, not long till your appointment now  
Take care
Xxx


----------



## 7november

Hi ladies...
Shenagh... sorry for bfn ... 
keeping... I will take 3(75) ampoules for 3 days and then 2(75) amoules for 2 days before I go for scan to see if I need to up the dose


----------



## Keeping busy

7th that sounds sensible, last time the started me on 4 75ml ampules and I responded so quickly that egg collection had to be brought forward and so my lining wasn't as thick as it needed to be. Are you on menapour? Xxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Shenagh      hope you get some answers and a great cycle at the new clinic

Keeping - hope the additional drugs will really help this time around.  Won't be long til you start now.  Did they deliver the drugs early?  

Missy is there any reason your clinic don't want to do the  level 2 immunes?  

November - you'll be starting off just as I'm finished my 2ww!!!  Good luck xx

Jack - I've being keeping my feet up the last 2 days and have my acupuncture schedule in place. Back in work on Thursday!!

AMF relaxing and kinda got cabin fever today so spent 2 hours wandering around the local homebase!!  And I didn't buy a thing, which is an achievement.  TMI moment - cyclogest having a serious effect on my   and I can't stray far from the bathroom - 4 trips today!!  I said it to the nurse yesterday but she didn't seem too concerned.  Sore boobs but that's jut another side effect as it was happening before the transfer.  Meeting up with one of the girls tomorrow from work, lunch and cinema if there is anything good on.  Then back to some sort of normality on Thursday.  

Chat tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope you have a nice day today with your friend.    Hope your weather is better than ours.
My clinic don't do level 2 immunes and say they aren't really proven to help so just don't believe in them.   

Good luck to all those cycling soon, can't wait to see the BFP's start again.    Olga    you start them off again and big    for all the tough times we have all had with the BFN's.


----------



## 7november

Hi 
Keeping.. yes I am on menopur and have finally arranged the scan( privately), going tomm afternoon , praying hard that its all fine and we can go ahead... My G.P( being so nice), gave me private prescription for menopur, posted to central home care today, just waiting for their call to ensure delivery on time.... 
Olga... hope u had a nice day... as Missy said start the BFPs. Good luck with 2ww. hope this is the last 2ww for u and it works hun   
Missy .. not all clinics are keen on immune testing.. my clinic didn't even advice level 1 immunes. I just had to ask g.p to do a few antibody tests and found out have thyroid antibodies, taking minimal does (25ug) thyroxine now... hoping it will work..


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats on being PUPO, Olga and great news on having some frosties, too.

Missy, having just looked at the immunology threads, I did have level 2 tests and it was the NK Assay that detected my high natural killer cells. Yes, I agree that the research into immunes and infertility is a bit controversial with some clinics not recognising the significance and even I still have my doubts. However, I did get my BFP after over two years of nothing so it could only have been the ICSI fertilisation itself or the immunes treatment I was getting that helped. The way we saw it was that yes, they are expensive but we could earn back that money as we have years before we reach retirement but only so many years to have children.

AFM, I had a bit of a scare on Monday as had to go back to hospital for a repeat full blood count. Apparently, my white cell count is high so I was poked and prodded. They felt my lymph nodes and tried to feel for an enlarged spleen and asked me questions about lumpss, bruising, bleeding, ulcers. I had some more blood taken and am off to see my Ob/Gyn consultant on Monday. It's all a bit scary but I think if it was something serious, then I would have had a call about my blood results by now and been called back to hospital [right ?]. In my panic, I forgot to mention the cold that DH and I had had at the time of my last blood count. I'm hoping that was all it was as I'm feeling just fine and haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone, how are you all?

Congrats on being PUPO Olga!

Afm I am a bit in shock!!!!! I was a few days late so I did a test this morning which came back   I couldn't believe it. So after what was the longest day at work I have just done another one, one of those ones that tells you how many weeks and it still says   2-3 weeks.

I am absolutely speechless - I was supposed to be going for my consultation for starting IVF in a couple of weeks. It's like my body knew somehow. May be sub-consiously I relaxed a bit more this month and had resigned myself to the IVF

Anyway I am going to the Docs tomorrow so I can be 100% sure but as for now I am officially PUPO!!!!


----------



## olga74

HQ wow that is fantastic news. So thrilled for you xxAnd as you say, relaxing probably helped. Let us know how it goes with the doctor. 

AMF checking every twinge and it's still a week to go. Loving cyclogest! Between bathroom trips and headaches , I'm really having the life. Back in work today and wish I was at home but then I'd drive myself crazy there too. Anyway just home, keeping busy. 

I'll check in tomorrow from the laptop - this phone is killing me for typing

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

HQ, wow wow wow, congratulations, miracles do happen     I am so happy for you Hun
Bubbs, any news on your blood test results Hun. I think if something was seriously wrong then the hospital would have got back to you much quicker, really hope you and bump are ok, sending you    and lots of   . Your attitude is so right, the window to have children isn't big but we have loads of time to make money. I had a good chat with my mum last night and we said the same sort of thing and I have decided that if this cycle doesn't work then I'm gonna request a sabatical at work and if they refuse it I'm gonna leave. I find work stressful and we are only going to get a few more chances at making our dreams of a family come true, but I have years it have a career (35 and two weeks in fact!)
7th, I hope your drugs arrive in time, good you have a supportive GP. How was scan?
Olga, it's hard not to go   isn't it. Hun if you have a persistent headache might be worth giving your clinic a ring just in case
Hey to everyone else
Take care all,
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Congrats HQ1, I have heard that many times, I think there is alot to be said about relaxing, well, not thinking too much about the body and the fertility system!


----------



## shenagh1

Congrats hq1 xxxx

Keeping I completely agree if your in a position to give up work there is nothing better that I would do! I'm not unfortunately and they aren't the best when it comes to explaining things but it works in a weird way... Any choice you decide on do it for yourself Hun xx 

Olga sending you masses of     and     on your mad 2ww xx

Bubbs-how r you did u get results again? Xx

7th- hope your per works for u Hun xx

Hi missy, jack, Suzie and anyone else I've missed xx

Am- well the witch came full flow now tmi comin full clots n all.... B**ch, this is my 12th day now bleeding and it's getting to feel like it wont stop xx  it better before Monday night because I'm flying to the lister and need to be witch free and not bloated so I seem skinnier lol


----------



## 7november

Congrates HQ      
BUBBLICIOUS ... it could be just your cold causing raised wbc. The bloods for fbc are usually back same day so if clinic has not called.. hopefully its good.. or why don't you call them today so u can just relax on the weekend..

Keeping.. scan done, radiologist said looks fine but their printers was not working and I did not want them to fax at my office so they will fax my g.p for me to collect. Prescription arrived today... all set to start inj on 6th...     don't know how I am going to survive this... Girls any advice to make it less painful..
shenagh...good luck with appt tomm.


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies, 

November- for the injections  (and the needles are really fine so it's mind over matter too) pinch the skin where you are going to inject - if you're like me you can do a good inch pinch - hold it when you are putting in the needle and when it's in, let go before you inject.  A trick my BF (nurse) gave me was do take a deep breath when you're putting it in, she says it takes your mind off it.  I did have a few mornings where I just couldn't get it right but they were also mornings DH was there so he did them.  If he wasn't there, I would have had to do them myself - see where the mind/matter comes into it.

Bubblicious - how are you doing, any call back from the clinic.  FX everything is alright

HQ - so has the news sunk in yet?  

Keeping - I hope that work will accommodate your career break and you're right about there being a time for us to have children.  But then again, this cycle WILL work so you'll have maternity leave xx

Shenagh - good luck with your appointments at Lister - hopefully they are the right clinic for you, 

Missy, Suzie and everyone else  - HI!!!

AMF - Ok, every twinge is being analysed at this stage.  I seem to have developed an allergy to eggs (which I was able to live on) and they run thru my system so I'm taking this as a good sign too.  DH is off tomorrow so I went and bought pee-sticks this afternoon.  I want to know and I don't want to know.  This is so            I was doing alright until I came back into work on Thursday and then the headache arrived.  I was on to the clinic on Friday and told to take paracetamol which barely made a dent.  But I went to acupuncture and he 'gave out' to me for being so stressed.  The most painful points were the head/mind ones - I nearly jumped off the table. Hopefully he'll be happier with my calm state tomorrow.  (not very likely but I can hope) As he was talking to me I burst into tears because I know I'm anxious and although I'd say I'm not constantly thinking about the treatment, I'm obsessing about everything else to avoid the treatment, if that makes sense.  And I know I'm crazy to test in the morning but I want to be prepared too. I bought a 2 pack, one for the morning and one for OTD which is Thursday. 

Right, I'm in the office, 1 report done, 1 to go!!!!  

Chat later 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga lovely, I'm sorry you are going  , it's such a horrible time isn't it. Naughty naughty that you are planning to test tomorrow, that is three days early so yo just remember that if it's not good news it could well be because you have tested to early. Nice of your acupuncturist to tell you off, did you tell him you can't help how you are feeling. Hope you have finished your report and are no longer stuck in the office. I'll be thinking about you in the morning Hun  
7th glad scan looked ok and you are all set to start injections, 10 days before me   when are you going out to Budapest? Which bit do you want to be less painful? The injections or the emotions? Sorry can't help on the emotions front but on injection front, follow olgas advice.
Shenga lovely, your AF sounds hideous, hope it has finished and you are starting to feel a bit better. Yeah to your appointment with the lister, so exciting  
HQ how you feeling lovely, what did the Dr say?
Bubbs any news on your results? Hope everything is OK
Missy, hope your OK, what horrible weather we have got
AFM, have just had a massive row with DH. He is being a massive   at the minute, he's being so grumpy you would think it's him whose on the pill and using testosterone. He has now shut himself in the bedroom, very grown up
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - he didn't really tell me off, just stressed how much stress can affect me!  And I know he was right and it was someone else saying it out loud and recognising the fact that it hit home the most.  

And I know testing early is so bold but - oh you know how it is, I want to know, I don't want to know.  I've just sent my boss a text asking for tomorrow off.  DH is off tomorrow and I would love a duvet day.  Oh and to do the test - though BF is trying to convince me to wait til Tuesday at least!!  I'll log on tomorrow and let you know how the morning goes.  

How's things with DH - has he finished sulking?  

Still in the office, here til 8pm when DH clocks off - only took one car in.  But then again, I didn't start til lunchtime so not as bad as it seems

Chat tomorrow xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, I like the sound of a duvet day. DH has gone out to buy me pudding, it's the closet I will get to an apology from him, and I think I deserve one having been called rather a lot of not nice things, but he doesn't do saying sorry, only sulking and then pretending it hasn't happened. Oh well, we all know what a horrible thing this treatment is and how it can make even the strongest of couples have a wobble, roll on 6 weeks time when i'll be pregnant and it will all be forgotten. Yes and your acupuncturist is right, you don't need extra stress xx xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope all ok, just checking in, its late  

Keeping, sorry to hear DH and you are  , its very easy to get to that stage, I think when we are going through this men just   by it all, and dont know how to react, my hubby for one performed spectacularly well a few weeks ago  .  Its never worth arguing about, we all need to stay strong in this, and despite the bad times we had, and throughout it, thoguht I had lost him I realised, it was my marriage that mattered the most.  You both need to be strong and stick together, sometimes stress can be pretty devastating though and you dont even realise the damage its doing, stay strong keeping, you and you DH will be ok, these are tough times.  Sometimes some people cannot face things and react differently, Im not saying partcular sex as I dont want to be sexist!    I do think though that there is a difference between what us and them think and how we come out with our feelings and communicate them!  

Olga,  I can imagine the pee stick is calling you!!   For you, 

Hope all ok, 

Night Night.


----------



## olga74

Morning

Just back in bed after my pee stick exercise and it's a BFP! Came up fairly much straight away. Can't quite believe it. Smiling here. And I didn't hear back from my boss so I'll be heading into work after all. 

Check in later and thank you ladies for being such a support xx

Olga


----------



## Jack5259

Congrats Olga!!!!  Your two week wait has flown by, I guess not for you though!  Many many congrats, you must be  , inspiration again to us all!!


----------



## suziewong

Congratulations Olga!!!! Fantastic news!!! I had a good feeling for you  

So happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga and HQ1       that's fantastic news girls. I'm so excited for you both.


----------



## 7november

olga .. congrates on your     ... such a great news.....

Keeping... we all know men don't say sorry    , but they get around it and patch up. I am worried both about inj and emotions.. as you guessed emotions more than injections.. as don't know how I will react to the whole thing. dh just thinks it can't be that bad   
Hi jack , suzie, missy, shenagh...


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats HQ and Olga!  I hope this is the start of a run of good luck on this thread.


----------



## Keeping busy

olga, so so happy for you,   has it sunk in yet? Have you ring clinic, what did they say?
Jack and 7th, thanks girls. DH is now working away until wednesday and I think we need the space so we can both sort our heads out.
7th, as you can probably tell, I'm a bit   at the mo so really can't help on the emotion front, sorry 
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

How are we all doing! 

Congratulations to HQ and Olga wow brilliant news!!!!    I'm so happy for you! It's a while before the news sinks in! 

Keeping hey Hun, hope all is well, a break does us all good! Men can be so childish at times! 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all ok, hope this is the start of all BFPs  

Xxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Keeping - sometimes alone time is good time - warm baths, relaxing music and you get the remote!!  Seriously though, I hope DH comes back in good form.  We go to the clinic as scheduled on Thursday, no change there. 

November - I know this is such a rollarcoaster  -this time around I took more time off and generally was selfish with my time.  This may have upset some (my mother especially) but this time is all about you.  Now you still need to keep busy, well your mind anyway, so that you don't go       easier said than done!!  But that's where here is good too, we all know what you're going thru.  

Thanks so much for the congrats!!!  I had acupuncture and he told me first that it was a little too early to test so I told him to wait til Thursday and that I was a little bit happy!!  And I know what he was saying but for me, I needed to calm myself one way or the other.  So next step in the blood test on Thursday - to confirm the test.  I've a second one upstairs so I'll use that Wednesday morning, just to see it again. (and you'd think the     would finish)

Right, watching a dvd with a very happy DH, 

Chat later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga I know it's just a formality but wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Enjoy having your pregnancy confirmed tomorrow, Olga!


----------



## Missy123

Olga good luck today and hope they confirm your news for you.


----------



## olga74

Ladies,

We got our phone call around half ten this morning and the pregnancy is confirmed. What a fantastic feeling and we have our scan at the end of the month. Needless to say, on cloud nine. 

Tired so looking after myself and I'm going for a snooze! 

I'll catch up properly tomorrow. 

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

congrates olga... put your feet up and take care


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Friends!

Haven't been on FF in AGES! Well, not since our miscarriage in Jan following our last IUI. 
I see quite a few of the 'old' names from the IUI thread are now on here...and on to IVF?! Im going to be joining you all soon too so hope to re-connect!
Our NHS funding is being released for us to start in June. 

A couple of things I was wondering if anyone had any insight on...
Firstly, my natural cycles have always been pretty irregular. But I haven't had a period since my miscarriage in Jan..so over 3 months ago. I have taken pregnancy tests and they've been negative. Im most likely going to have to take provera or the likes to get it started...has anyone taken provera before an IVF cycle?? Im going for our standard blood tests on friday and will pop in to the clinic and chat to the nurses about it all, but was just wondering if there was anyone else who's been in this situation before?

And secondly, my pre-IVF nurses appointment is on the 22nd of May...do you know what these appointments entail? Is it just to run through all the consent forms etc? 

We're so excited about starting ...just hoping and praying IVF will be our answer. And i just hope its not going to be delayed even further because of my non-periods :-( 

Looking forward to catching up with some 'old friends'! and getting to know some new ones!
Much love xxxx

Oh, by the way, congrats Olga on your confirmed pregnancy! Awesome news!! Praying for a sticky little bean!!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Firstly congrats Olga, when are you going to break the news?  

Welcome Weezlet, and all the best for your IVF.  Sorry your IUIs did not work out.  

I have never taken Provera before so cant really help you, I know they put you on meds to control your cycle and compress your homones. With me I have to take some meds about a week before period due and then I have a two day window where they predict my period to start, last time it didnt it was late, but next week is my second go and the have to start on the predicted day as the injections start a few days after that, it is all very times and organised, Im sure they will assess you and put you on drugs accordingly to suit.  Its exciting once you get over the nerves! 

I had my pre IVF a few weeeks ago and it just entails blood pressure, weight check, past medical history check, and a detailed description of the EC procedure which left me a little   but ok now! 

The ladies on here are all lovely, some of us have never met but I feel I have some good chums on here I can relate to about everything!  Its a hard journey but the girls on here make it less hard by being there and knowing what its all about.  

All the best and hi to everyone else, Im home early with a stinking cold, management were more concerned with staffing levels when I left early.    Am on my drugs next week so double   but will try to conceal it.  

Hope all ok


----------



## Jack5259

Actually Weezlet, you pre IVF could be a planning appt where you haeb to sign loads of paperwork and have a bit of a chat about iut all and the options you will have once the eggs are removed.  Good luck! and keep us posted.


----------



## suziewong

Amazing news Olga!! Congrats again xxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga congratulations    you must be so thrilled now that it's been confirmed!      xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga I am so so happy for you lovely, so exciting. So what do yo think due date will be ?
Weezlet, I remember you from the IUI thread, think we overlapped by perhaps a month. I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage and really hope that IVF works for you. The initial appointment with the nurse involves signing mega loads of consent forms, talking a bit about treatment and making a plan, and as jack says, we are all hear to support one another. A girl on the other thread I'm on sadly had a miscarriage and then didn't have a period for 12 weeks, and had provera to make her bleed so she could do her next cycle of IVF, sorry I can't be of any more help. Good luck
Hey to everyone else,
Hope you are all ok
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..

Weezlet.. welcome to this thread hun... not having period for a while after miscarriage is common. do not worry they will asess it in your first appointment.
Keeping how are you?.. I am off my pill and waiting for af.. but no sign..I start inj on sunday.. with low amh just worried if I will response to the medication. I am on 3 amp of menopur for 3 days and then 2 amp for 2 days b4 I go for scan...
Jack.. looks like we will be cycling around same time..


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Weezlet welcome to this thread.  Sorry to hear you had a miscarriage.  You first consult with be fine, they'll give you lots of information, some of which you'll forget!!  But if your nurses are anything like mine then they will keep answering questions.  The paperwork work is fairly simple - we had to discuss what would happen if DH and I separated or if either died.  Happy thoughts and all!! But I can understand why they have to cover all of this.  I had provera before Christmas and it took just over a week for my AF to start - my body never knows what to do with itself.  Have you tried acupuncture or reflexology?  I swear by acupuncture as I can't stand anyone to touch my feet. But any questions you have, ask here, we're a knowledgeable bunch!!

AMF - I made my appointment with the consultant (we're going private) and I've my first scan on Friday 25th May.  Burst into tears making the phone call.  Emotional basketcase!!  So I'm taking it easy even though I'm travelling for the next two weeks.  Still, I'll be home every night and in bed early.

Hi to everyone, 
Olga xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies...

I haven't got my af yet 5 days after stoping pill. but did my first menopur today... hope it works


----------



## Keeping busy

Good luck 7th x


----------



## olga74

7November- well done on starting and I'm sure it will work - your clinic wouldn't let you begin otherwise.  Let the      begin!!!

Keeping, Forgot to say, all going well our expected due date is 9/10th January 2013!!  Long way to go but we're on the road.  You'll be joining me here soon, right?    

Hi to everyone,


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey olga, really hope so, finish pill on 11th may, start down reg 2nd day of AF and in for firsts scan on 16th May. Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hey Keeping, 

I have started taking my tablets today, for five days and then onto the bad boys (injections)!    My first scan is on 25th May and EC week of 28th, werent you down that week also?  Hope you are ok with it all, 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kaiecee

If I don't start my period in 2-3 days I'll be taking 
150 mg of clomid from cd3-cd7 then when 
I get a positive opk I go in for my first iui
And hopefully it will work first shot since I have no 
Problem ovulating so I'm praying it works


----------



## Missy123

Kaiecee hi, you are on the wrong thread i think  you will have more company on this one http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287101.0 
This thread is for people who have already done IUI and it didn't work and have now moved onto IVF so hopefully you won't have to do that  
Hope your period comes along soon so you can start treatment, good luck and hope the first one works for you as it has for many. 

Keeping busy last pill tomorrow! 6 days for first scan. Hope things are better this time around. 

7november how is the stimming going? Have you had a scan yet?  
Jack hope your cold has gone  I guess you aren't looking forward to the injections  You will be fine  
Weezlet how are you doing? Less than 2 weeks now for your appointment.  
Olga has it sunk in yet? How are you doing? 

Hi to everyone else, it's getting busy again on here and wishing you all 

AFM hopefully I will find out when I will be cycling again next week after my app on monday.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Its been quite on here - Jack how are you doing with the treatment so far?  How many days til the injections start?

Keeping - can't believe you're almost ready to start stimming.  I've my fingers crossed for you xx

November how are you doing?

Weezlet have you got all your questions at the ready?

Missy - can't wait for you to start (with keeping).  You'll be perfect company for one another   

AMF - had a bit of a scare yesterday with spotting.  We're 5 weeks today and needless to say we were anxious so I rang the clinic and had another blood test this morning and my HCG level is up around 8500.  That was a welcomed phonecall.  And seems spotting can happen for no reason.  It started of pink and went a darker, not quite brown colour today.  So, I'm off work today and tomorrow and I'm going sick on Monday for the week.  I was due to be travelling, 3 hours round trip and 8-9 hour days interviewing people, but I'm not putting myself at any risk.  Dramatic I know but it's a long road to come so I'm putting me first. 

On the family front, my folks came home from visiting my sister in the States.  We're planning on telling the parents the first weekend in June, after the first scan.  But I passed out the olive branch and suggested lunch next weekend to my mum.  I know I'll end up telling her early and she'll be a bit put out that she didn't know about the treatment but then she was away for most of it so no need for her to worry.  

Right, DH is here and we're relaxing.  Trying to decide whether to be super healthy for dinner or give into my crazing for pizza (less of a pregnancy craving more I LOVE pizza!!)

Talk to you all soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Olga

Glad everything is ok for you, you must have had a nightmare!!!  Ive heard that that can happen but for it to go darker too, you poor thing!!  Glad its all ok.  onwards and outwards now!!  

Im taking my pills until Saturday to bring on the monthly witch to hopefully start Sunday or Monday and then injections start Wednesday, and then scan on 23rd to see if Im ripe or not!!    I feel like a chicken at some of these scans!  I really want to get it all underway now, and feeling quite positive about it all.  And excited even though Im dreading the egg collection.  Dont mind the injections, bring it on.  I think Im simming at the same time as Keeing?   (I assume simming means taking the drugs etc, Ive seen it before but have been too emvbaressed to ask what it means!  

Enjoy your evening, Im sure a slice of pizza wont be a bad thing!  I would be the same as you though, watching what I eat.  Im not drinking now, I usually have a tipple at the weekends bit thats it for me now.  

Missy, let me know when you start taking drugs.


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends, 

Olga - SOOOO glad to hear your HSG levels were up and that you're ok. I know how frightening it is when you have a bleed. Absolutely, I think you're doing the right thing in having some time off work to just rest and take it easy and look after yourself and your little bubs! Did you take any time off during your treatment, I mean after the ET? Im wondering, when I get to that stage, if I should take some time off. I am saving my leave days anyway, just in case!

Hi Jack - I remember you from the IUI thread I think?! I really do hope IVF is going to be it for you/me/us! All the best and will keep you in my prayers!

Missy - Hi! I know...the much awaited for nurses appointment is creeping up now! Im a little apprehensive about it and dont even know why! I just want to get started with treatment now...and i just dont want anything to go wrong and for them to say we cant start in June (that's when out funding is released).

I think the last time I posted I was going to go see the nurses at the clinic to ask about the progesterone tabs (after calls not being returned!) to bring on AF. I went and had my standard pre-IVF blood tests done on friday and since i was there went into the clinic and asked if i could just have 2 mins with one of the nurses. he receptionist was most unhelpful and said i had to phone. Even after i explained that I had but no one had returned my call and since i was in the same building i thought i could pop in... i was willing to wait as i knew they were busy and i didnt have an appointment, she still said "leave me a message and i will pass it on to them and someone will call you back"....SO annoyed!
On my way driving back home and i see a voicemail from who i assumed was them but since i was on the motorway already i couldn't stop and listen to it! So got home and it was from them..."please call us back"! Anyway, i wont bore you any longer with the details, but nurse said that ideally i should start the tabs mid May for AF to arrive beginning of June sometime and we will then be on track for starting IVF. Then i said that i had a scheduled app on the 22nd and she said that was perfect! They should have the tabs ready for me to collect on the 22nd then at our appointment! 

I must say I'm a little less stressed now as i feel like things are back on track again! And the 22nd is our 8th wedding anniversary so hopefully its going to be a good, positive day all round!

Good luck with everything Keeping....and to all the other ladies out there! You're all in my prayers xxxxxx

Much love xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Weezlet

I was on the IUI forum yes, all the very best for your IVF treatment.  Keep us posted!!


----------



## Bubblicious

Weezlet, glad you have your plan in place.

Olga, yes, it's best to take it easy to be on the safe side.  Hope that you don't have any more scares/worries.

7, any sign of AF yet?

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies..
Olga    , you poor thing. There is nothing dramatic about it.. your body is telling you to rest .. just follow your gut and take week off for rest, work will forget soon. hope the spotting stops. take good rest, put your feet up..

weezlet    for the clinic.. I am sure once u have started the cycle they respond much quicker.

Jack and keeping.. good luck for stimming

Bubblicious - did not have full on af just mild spotting but was asked to continue with stimming

AFM:  I had my first stimm scan on 11th - total 8 follicles, 5 b/w 10-14 mm and 3 small once, another scan today in couple of hours and then e.c probably wed/thursday... just hoping it works...


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks 7.

Stoppled tablet and no sign of AF yet, I have to ring clinic by Tuesday if no show. 

Im knackered as hubbie weount out last night and ended up getting in at 3.30!!  Im not amused.  

Keeping, how goes it?

Hope everyone else ok?


----------



## Keeping busy

Good morning ladies,
Well it is getting busy on here again.
Olga, you must have time of work and relax, it's is very important. You have precious cargo on board 
7th, sounds like things are progressing well with your follies, good luck for egg collection 
Jack, yeap I am waiting for AF to start ready to start jabbing!
Weezlet, I would be so   that the receptionist spoke to you like that but great that you have plan to get started
Missy not long for your  appointment now, will be thinking of you tomorrow
AFM, have been celebrating my 30th the last few days, drinking appletise out of a champaign class so people didn't know I wasn't drinking. Waiting for AF to arrive now so that the real fun can begin,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Oh my Keeping, we are so on the same track!  Let me know when yours starts!  I have no sign at all.  

Good plan with the drinking!  I last had a drink a week ago yesterday and have now knocked it on the head completely, although DH thinks one wouldnt hurt while Im not injecting.  But no, nothing for me now, and hopefully for the next year or so!!  

Last week this week, keepig my head down, my colleague is moaning about their workload when they actually spend most of the time either arranging their social lives or on a social site!    Keep my head down, only another week to go!    

Keep me posted Keeping of any events!  Bring on the jabs, when is your EC booked for again?  They are draining the cyst on my ovary at the same sitting, am still nervous about it, would rather be out cold then half in half out if you know what I mean!!  Im not a very sedatable person at the best of times!


----------



## olga74

Keeping and Jack Here's my pr oven AF dance for you both                                  
Hopefully this works ladies - It's a real pain in the   having to wait for your AF to start - the one time you want it to!! FX for you both xx

And Jack I'm with you on no drinking when you're injecting - I had my last glass of wine the night my AF started (it started when I went to bed).  Now I'd only come back from a boozy holiday in Germany so not a bad thing to do a detox

Keeping      the big 30!  FX all your birthday cake and candle wishes come true xx

Hi to everyone else, 

AMF spotting has stopped and I'm much more relaxed. Still cramping a bit but I'm taking that as a good sign that things are moving along as they should.  Tired so having some sensible early nights!! So I'm off to make a doctors appointment tomorrow and take the week off, maybe two weeks!! 

Check in tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

Hi keeping and Jack, hope olga's AF dance works and u both can get started quickly.. keeping   
Olga..     glad the spotting has stopped. just relax and take it easy now..
AFM had a scan today same 5-6 big one b/w 15 -18mm, 3-4 small ones(9-12mm), had my last menopu today with ceratide, having another ceratide tomm morning and then ovitrelle tomm night, for e.c wednesday morning. just scared off the whole procedure, more so about how many eggs will they be able to collect and how many would fertilise and implant.... this whole thinking drives me crazy.. I want to be happy that I am finishing stimms, but all I can do is worry about the eggs and embryo        it works for us. This whole procedure is so nerve wracking. feels like life is on a hold, relationships are getting stressful.. I desperately need this to work this time.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Olga's previous AF jigs have indeed worked, so I trust they will work this time!  Im on strict knicker patrol today.    I have to ring my consultant tomorrow if nothing. 

Me and DH had a barnie last night, well, a disagreement.  He is still drinking, he went out the other night and had rather a lot to drink, and he is still smoking, but not as many he says.    If anything gets me mad its this, we are supposed to be with friends on Saturday night watching the Chelsea football match. they know we are having treatment, and I am now T total, he will carry on drinking though and smoking.  They have all said how unsupportive they think he has been, but he says he does not drink in the week, which he doesnt and he has cut down on his smoking, which I know he has, but he tends to smoke more when he has  a drink.    It makes me look silly sat there with a sparkling water, but I guess, us ladies, our roles are a little more involved then the men's role?  DH has a good sperm count and eveb the clinic have commented on how good his swimmers aare.     I dont know if I shall go to friends house now on Saturday, he wants me to go but i guess Im beling over sensitive about it, but I think I should be! I worry that they all think bad of him, theyt dont, but it all gets me annoyed! 
Anyway, sorry about that, glad I got that off my chest.

Keeping, any knock on the door yet for you


----------



## 7november

jack... men get it easy I think, we are on medication and we have to go through e.c, e.t, stress of all that but  that's why mothers are mothers...      This whole journey makes relationships stressful. DH and I have similar arguments but don't worry in a way atleast we are doing something, men cant help much, they cant produce eggs and producing semen sample does not take that long    , no monitoring required


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks 7Noveber!  You have just really made me laugh about the semen sample not taking that long and then the expressions after that!  Really funny, thanks for giving me a much needed laugh!  

Hope you all ok. 

Still no AF yet.    But feeling   so not far now hopefully!


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
Olga, thanks for the dance. Glad spotting has stopped and you are feeling ok, as 7th says yo need to relax
7th that is sounding like a perfect number and size of follies. What does the ceratide do? You are right about men, we have also had the same arguments!
Jack, egg collection week of 28th May. 2 more weeks of work then three weeks off, yeah   AF show up yet? I'm still waiting  
Hey to everyone else
AFM had acupuncture today and just waiting on the witch!
take care all
Xxxxx


----------



## 7november

Hi Keeping...
ceratride(I am sure the spelling are wrong) is to inhibit ovulation. I was given that daily from my 6 th day scan with menopur to stop natural ovulation. I was only having it once but today had to have in the morning as well. now 11 p.m having ovitrelle for e.c on wednesday.


----------



## Keeping busy

Is ceratide the same as supercur then, I think that stops ovulation but might be wrong, good luck for Wednesday 7th xxx


----------



## Missy123

7th Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy your jab free day today


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
7th good luck for tommorrow
Olga, your AF dance worked, thank you
Jack, any sign?
Hey to everyone else,
AFM, AF had arrived! All stations go tomorrow hopefully,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

7November - good luck tomorrow.  They'll collect all the eggs they can and I'm      that there will be loads of action tomorrow night (in the lab anyway)  Just make sure you can be looked after for the day.  This time around, I was fine so can't tell you what to expect but shout if you need any info from us.

Keeping       I do seem to have a knack alright.  Glad the dance worked and let us know what the plans are tomorrow.

Jack - how's knicker watch going??

Hi to everyone, Shenagh if you're checking in, how are you doing hun?

No news my end, off work for 2 weeks 'to recover'.  Work has been fine about it.  Check in tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

thanks ladies... will keep u posted


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all!! 

AF arrvied, all systems go from tomrrow!  Bring on the jabs!  No more knicker patrol.  

Keeping, glad yours arrived!  We now have to brace ourselves.    When we doing lunch? 

Hope you feeling ok Olga, 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Missy123

7november wishing you loads of     for today and    you have some nice eggs collected.     Good luck hun


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..
thanks for wishes.. I had EC today, they have managed to collect 9 eggs, now       for them to fertilise overnight.
Feel a bit sore in the lower abdo and just too sleepy..
Keeping and Jack.. good luck with stimming..


----------



## Missy123

7november lots of     that they are all nice embryo's by the morning    rest up and all the best of luck     we will all    for you

How are you all doing?   

Who is next to cycle? I know it's keeping busy and Jack closely followed by weezlet but is anyone else coming close, Shenagh any news?   

I should have some dates for our next FET after the 28th May when I next see the consultant as neurologist happy with me.


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all,

7th- pray for u Hun that they get jiggly tonight  x

Sorry girls I haven't written much I've been reading and following but unfortunately nothing more to report at the min I have had af for over a month now and it's draining me completely xx  I hope it happens for me soon   x hi everyone else 

Olga hope ur doing well now ur spotting has stopped xx
Keeping how r u? 
Missy- can't wait to hear your news :d xx

Hi to everyone else xx thinking of u all


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, thinking of you today, any news   
Shenga, when's appointment with the lister Hun?
Weezlet, you ok, haven't heard from you for a while
Olga, hope your resting up ok
Missy, count down to 28th  
Jack, have yo started injections? Do you have to go in for a baseline scan?
Hey to everyone else
AFM have started stimming, three menapour in the evening and just supercur in the mornings so lower does than let tme, let's hope things take longer and my lining has a can ce to do what it needs to. Feel a bit sad about it all really, putting your body through all this and it might not even work,
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## olga74

7November - hope there's lots of action in the lab tonight.  Hope you're feeling better hun xx

Jack hope you're ready for the jabs!!  you'll be fine.

Missy good news that you're getting ready for FET.

Shenagh God, that's not nice at all.  I wish I had an anti-AF dance for you    

Keeping I know, it's mad what we put our bodies through but what if it does work?  You'll be on to me about 4am feeds and we'll have forgotten about this madness.  Keep your spirits up, spoil yourself and don't forget to have lots of relaxing baths the next week or so xx  And the clinic probably had a better handle on your doses this time for you lining, 

AMF - no news, relaxing, BF is heading back to Germany on Friday so seeing her tomorrow night - won't see her until April next year.  But I'm not dwelling on it.  DH is off for a few days from tomorrow so just going to enjoy relaxing!

Check in tomorrow


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

7November all the best for this morning, do let us know and good luck for the ET.  

Olga, how are you feeling today?  

Keeping, how are you getting on?

I have a very heavy period and stated jabs this morning!


----------



## olga74

7November thinking of you this morning - praying for good news from you later, 

Jack a heavy period will clear everything away, ready for a new, fresh lining for you beans xx

Morning everyone - Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

7november hope things are ok, been thinking of you    

Olga hope you have a nice evening with BF tonight and then lots of relaxing evenings with DH.


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..
had a really bad day, its not really a good news for us out of 9 eggs only 1 fertilised with ivf, they even tried icsi - 1 more.. am just praying embyos grow...       . likely et on saturday.
Consultant said he can not explain that as quality of eggs and sperms both was good..   . 
Keeping and jack.. good luck with stimming..


----------



## Jack5259

Blimey 7, Im sorry, keep positive, let us know.    So hard to keep positive sometimes, but all good sperm and eggs are good.


----------



## Keeping busy

7th Hun, I'm sorry only 2 have fertilised but all you need is one and low fertilisation doesn't mean poor quality embryos, I'll have everything crossed for you    
Hey to everyone else, hope your doing ok
Xxxxxx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies, thanks for your wishes and much needed prayers.. Had an e-mail from consultant in morning 2 embryos - at 4-5 cell stage. having e.t tomm.. I hope they stick..        We are so in love with them already... I hope they grow nicely...
Jack and keeping - how are inj going?
Missy and olga.. thanks for your wishes..
I am going for e.t tomm and not back home till next saturday so hopefully will have a week to rest and relax here.. hope it works..


----------



## olga74

November will be thinking of you tomorrow. How it all goes well and look after yourself xx


----------



## Keeping busy

7th I hope your transfer goes smoothly tomorrow, jabs going fine thank you 
Hey to everyone else
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

7november     for ET today and 4-5 cell on day 2 are right on track. Hope they have grown a bit more for you by today.    
I have read a couple of stories where only 1 has fertilised and they have still gone on to have a BFP and you have 2! Wishing you loads of


----------



## Bubblicious

7November, hope ET went/goes well today.  You only need one good one, hun  . Yes, I've also heard many stories of women relying on 1 embie only and they have got their BFPs.  Sending your 2 embies lots of sticky baby dust.

Keeping, Jack, good luck with stimming.  Can't wait to hear about your (great) progress.

Hope everyone else is looking after themselves.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies thanks for your kind messages... 
I had my e.t today 2grade 1 embies on board... saw them under the microscope before they were put in...one at 8 cell, one 12 cell. really emotional moment.. praying they stick... We were given a photo of scan after embryos were put in - just looks like a tiny bubble...     
officially on 2ww but still can't believe what we have been through in the last few days, praying every second of the day that the little embies grow...

keeping, jack...when is the scan?
missy, olga bubblicious thanks for the sucess stories. ff are really good.I feel I can just come online anytime and put my worries there. no one else can be more reassuring. I have virtually got best friends here....     
DH usually does not care or talk much about the t/t but for the last couple of days he has been patiently listening to the sucess stories on ff and obviously wishing for one... thank you all..


----------



## olga74

7November - sounds like everything went to plan.  Now try not to go too       for the next 2 weeks - difficult I know.  And I tell DH whenever things are happening on FF - I think it does him good to hear that this works!!  So, when I'm lighting my candle tomorrow I'm going to light one for you too, hope that's ok xx

Keeping & Jack hows the injections going, any dates planned yet ladies?


----------



## 7november

THANKS Olga...


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, so hoping these are sticky little embryos and are making themselves at home, you just chill out now and relax    
olga, how are yo feeling? You got another week off work? Back in for another scan tomorrow, so will update you on progress then  
Bubbs, lovely to know yu are still reading, how are you? Bump doing ok?  feels like yu have been pregnant a long time, how many weeks are you now?
Suzie, are you ok Hun, still reading?
Shenga, when is your appointment at the lister?
Jack hope your ok Hun
Hey to everyone else,
AFM in for scan tomorrow to see how everything is progressing. Been feeling a bit bloated at times this cycle, but apart from that no other side effects
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hey, 

Hope everyone ok. 
Bubbs sounds like you are quite a long way gone now into your pregnancy.  
Im getting a few pains in my lower left side, but nothing too bad.  I have a cyst on that side that they are going to drain at the same sitting as the EC.  Just feeling very   and very sensitive, yet again, must be the drugs I hope. 
Keeping, is this your last scan before the EC?  Are you next week still?  Mine is Friday at 3pm.


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack I have two more scans between now and EC, and am due EC week of 28th xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck for your scan today Keeping, will be thinking of you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Keeping busy

Just a quick one, scan today, lining 8, 18 follies in total between 7 and 15, mainly on the right! In for another scan Wednesday and possible egg collection Friday. All happened a bit fast again, so hoping it won't have had a negative impact on egg quality 
Sorry for the lack of personals,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hey keeping, fantastic lining and I'm sure everything is your eggs are doing what they're supposed to. And wow, 18!


----------



## 7november

Keeping.. thats great ... good luck for scan tomm. and hopefully you can have a break from inj then..
jack...I hope you feel better soon... when r u going for scans..


----------



## Jack5259

Hey 

Hope all ok 

7, My scan is Friday.  So will know more by then!


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks Olga and 7th, I'm just worried that things have happened a bit to quickly again, which I'm sure impacts on egg quality and that because of the weekend it's either EC Friday or Monday when possibly Saturday or Sunday would be better! I will be asking about it all tomorrow. hope you are both relaxing
Hey to everyone else
Xxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey to everyone, hope you are all ok, just a quick up date on me, I'm in for EC on Friday at 10.00. Really don't know how I feel about it. Lining has been on something and is 11.4 so looking really good. One follie at 21, 1x18, 2x17, 6 others between 14 and 16 and lots under 14. Basically it's about the same if not slightly smaller than last time, as was scanned 24 hours earlier last time, but lining is much better. I told them I was concerned that a Friday collection would lead to poor fertilisation rates as eggs wouldn't be mature enough, but they obviously were preempting that I wad gonna ask about this (I raised it at follow up) and Rukma had already spoken to Sally and they don't think that has anything to do with why we had such a low fertilisation rate last time. So I guess I just have to trust that they are the experts and know best and chill out about it all. If this cycle doesn't work I am going to ask to have my AMH level retested as I think they got it wrong and request to go on long protocol as reckon that might slow things down a bit. Trigger at 10.00,
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi keeping hun.. stay positive its a good number and fingers crossed they will fertilise, its just something they cant comment on what went wrong..... lining is good.. good luck for trigger and e.c.. do not worry too much.. just relax. will be thinking of you tomm.


----------



## olga74

Keeping I'll be thinkg of you in the morning.  And I'm      that you'll have really good quality eggs and that this time Saturday you'll be telling us great fertilisation rates.  PMA hun xxx

Jack good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Check in tomorrow 

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga hun, how did scan go today, see your expecting twins so happy for you hun.
Thanks 7th, how are you doing?
Hey to everyone else 
Xxxw


----------



## olga74

Keeping it was fantastic and shocking.  DH is over the moon and can't stop smiling.  Now concentrate on you and get well rested for tomorrow and I'll have my fingers crossed and a prayer said for you xx


----------



## 7november

congrates Olga...
Jack .. good luck for scan.. 
keeping good luck for tomm


----------



## Missy123

Olga that's great news    bet you were well    Congratulations hun.


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping good luck Hun x

Olga...TWINS!!!!!!!!!!  : D         wow xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Olga, congrats on your scan, amazing.  You must be chuffed!

Keeping, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## olga74

Keeping good luck in the morning. I'll be thinking of you xx

Jack let us know how the scan goes x


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all 

Thanks for your comments, you guys really do help.  I feel like I know some of you and not even met you!  

scan all done, they rang to see if I could be in earlier and I of course, said yes!  There are two follies on the left of good size and another one which is looking good but needs to grow a bit, and the right side they could not see anything becayse of my cyst and also my ovary is quite high up, so egg collection is going to be interesting.    They are goin g to press down on my tummy throughout and see if they can get at it.  My womb lining is perfect.    This is really good news but not many follies which Im worried about, but as the nyrse said, they are looking for quality not quantity.  Its all good, EC on Tuesday at 8.00.  DH has to go on site and do his thing which he is    about.    It was all good news but I still felt like   , dont know why.  Am going to be rattling by the time Tuesday comes as I have to take several loads of antibiotics too! We are thinking aboht having two put back in rather than one as we dont have many follies and not sure of the qauity.  It all depends on what happens, but I do feel rather emotional about it all, all of a sudden. 

Olga, how are you today?  Hope your feeling ok.  Can I just ask you, did you have ICSI and IVF or just IVF?  Im getting worryingly positive now as my womb lining I was told is perfect. Just wondered which ones you went for, we are going for both.  Also, did you do much exercise on your 2WW?  I like my swimming but dont want to ruin things.  

Keeping,    hope all went well for you this morning.


----------



## Keeping busy

Afternoon all, 
Thank you for your well wishes,
Jack, all ours are being ICSI as I type hopefull. Hun, it is an emotional journey, sending you a big  
Thanks Olga, please don't forget you promised you would light me a candle  how are you feeling. Have you had due date confirmed now?
7th, how are you feeling lovely? When do you fly home?
Hey Shenga, Suzie and everyone else reading 
AFM, EC straight forward, 15 collected and I wasn't very uncomfortable, and mainly awake so watched the screen. guess a fair few of those will be immature and after last time I just have to get to tomorrow and know a couple have fertilised, hoping the testosterone did it's job. They are a bit worried about OHSS, so I've got to drink 3 build up shakes a day on top of normal meals! Will check in tomorrow once we know about fertilisation
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

Keeping... congrates on e.c today   , everything crossed for you, hope you have a great news tomm. ohss     you know the mantra: lots of water .....
Jack ... follies look good size, hopefully there are more on rt, and when they take the cyst out they could take some eggs out from that side as well.. good luck..
AFM: am flying home tomm, 1 week post e.t tomm. no symptoms, but just praying the little ones are all settled and growing..


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, sending you some   , safe flight home tomorrow
Quick question, anyone felt constipated after EC? Tmi sorry
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - fantastic news on the EC.  I didn't realise you were doing all ICSI - that should mean good results for tomorrow.  Any idea when you're going for transfer?  Now, about being constipated - it hits me every once in a while - try fybrogel - it's a fibre drink that you make up and it isn't absorbed into your system so it's safe to use.  And it could be down to stress or anything else!!  Just look after yourself and I'll light that candle in the morning xx

7November can't believe it's a week already - how are you doing?

Jack - we had IVF - straight up!!  I was like you, positive and hey, look where it got me!!  In my head I was planning to do that cycle in May (with the rest of you) but my body and clinic had other ideas.  And you could have a few follies hidden alright so you never know what Tuesday will bring.  

AMF - had our first appointment this morning and our official EDD is 9th January 2013 but needless to say it'll be earlier than that.  I'm thinking Christmas will be a little bit busy this year.  But it's all good.  

Ladies, I think it's time for me to move on, but I will be reading every post and praying for you all.  I don't want to 'upset' (if that's the right word) anyone so I'm here if you need me, I'm going to keep checking in but probably not post as often.  

Wishing you all the very best of luck and wishes and thank you all for everything you have all given me on this part of our journey 

Love 

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga don't leave us, I don't mind people posting about bumps, you've walked this journey and it gives me hope. Ta for the advice re: constipation. We had them all ICSI'd last time and still low fertilisation so I'm not holding my breath for the call tomorrow, but we will see. Yes, I think christmas will be busy! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, 

Olga, stay with us and let us know what we have got coming!    As Keeping says, you have walked this journey and know what we are going through, and to us you are an inspiration.  I hope there are some follies on the right too,  , they are not going to touch my cyst as that would raise the risk of infection, they will take that out att a later date as Ive been told I will probably lose my ovary when they do, but have also been told they can take it out when they go in fior EC.  

Quick question, any one have a bad tummy throughout this??  I was bloated last night which is expected but toilet use this morning of an urgent nature?


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all, got my phone call and It is mixed news, the good news is 3 fertilised normally. They injected 8, 7 were too immature, my response on the phone was I expected that, which I did. Feel a bit let down if I'm honest as I wanted a Saturday collection and made it clear I was concerned Friday was to early. The other 5 were all damaged during the injection process and they don't know why. SO I guess all I can think is that the only three that actually had a chance of fertilising did so that must be a good sign. Booked in for transfer Monday at 10.00, so just got to hope they grow well in the next 48 hours. Lining is better this time and I am feeing pretty positive. Disappointed that we only got a 20% fertilisation rate but happy we got three, which is 50% more than last time  
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

Keeping... hooray on 3... good luck for e.t today....put your feet up and just relax for couple of days
Jack... Good luck for the scan. I am hoping their are some niice follies there...
Olga... Its good to have someone to cheer us and we can share your scan news and progress with you. I hope none of us cycling now need it.. but newbies on thread in future might need your af dance...


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, fantastic new about the twins, hun.

Keeping, hope ET is going/went well.  I'm sending   for your three fabulous embies.

Jack, good luck for your scan.

7Nov, wishing you all the luck for OTD.  I had NO symptoms until the day before testing and then, I only felt slightly light-headed and needed the loo more but that might have been down to the copious tea and cakes I had at an indulgent afternoon tea with friends.

Missy, Shenagh, hope all is well.


----------



## Jack5259

Hello everyone

Keeping, all the very best for your transfer,   for your embies.  How many are you having transferred?  Let us know how you get on.  

Olga, hope all is going well for you.  

7, when is your OTD??

Im in for EC tomorrow morning, and am feeling   and potential to   my stomach is huge, but not feeling as bloated.  Dont know how many eggs I have but hopefully they will take out three.  We have opted for one to get put back, but, thinking about this in my own mind, I would rather have two put back.  If we have two put back then we dont have another go on the NHS, we wwould need to pay for it, and if we had one put back, we could have anoter go on the NHS, (transfer bit).  I just think it would give us more of a chance putting two back in, Im aware of the risks, but, if one is not going to work this time, its pretty set it will not work next time either.  I dont know.  Just mulling it all over.


----------



## 7november

Hi, 
Keeping how did it go?..
Bubblicious .. thanks... I hope its a bfp for me.. 2ww is terrible..
Jack.. good luck for e.c tomm..I might have a different opinion, just coz you have another free go, bcoz hopefully it will work this time, but if not atleast you get another chance.. I might not be right....


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello lovely friends,
Thank you for your well wishes.
7th, how are you feeling? Not long to ODT now, hope your not going to  
Bubbs, lovely to know you are still reading and keeping an eye on us all,
Jack Hun, personal preference I know but I would always have two put back, but that's cos I would live twins! Hope you are ok, don't worry to much about tomorrow. I'm looking forward to catching up  
Weezlet, Shenga, olga, Suzie and everyone else reading, I hope you are ok
AFM, am PUPO with one 8 cell grade one and one 6 cell grade 1.5, about to divide onboard. Had acupuncture before and after and feeling positive. Dr was lovely, she said she was disappointed that we didn't have more embryos as she had really thought we would. Embryologist agreed to take the final embryo to blast and will ring us on Wednesday to let us know if it has made it. Interestingly, last time they found it hard to inject the eggs, this time it was really easy and possibly might be why so many didn't survive the injection, but I am being optimistic that having a softer shell ŵill make hatching easier  
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

Keeping    congrates on e.t, Possibly 1 blasto is great..   
I have 3 more sleeps before I do p.t, no symptoms at all.. can't tell if its good or bad.. I think by the time we reach this stage we have been through so much that symptoms or progesterone does not bother much.. what  is driving me crazy is the wait.. when is your otd?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey 7th, I know it's so hard isn't it. ODT is 9th June I think, i haven't worked it out! Take care xx


----------



## Missy123

KB that's my birthday so give me the best pressie as i can't do it this year     maybe next year for me    
7november     for test day

Hi to everyone else   

AFM i'm now booked in for my next FET w/c 6th August


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Keeping congrats on being PUOP!!! I lit that candle for you hun xx

Missy August will come around quicker than you realise, and lots of time to prepare yourself.  do you do any other therpies?

Jack good luck this morning.  Hope it goes smoothly and let us know how you do later on. 

7Nov how are you hanging on?  This is almost the worst part - waiting to test. Good on you for holding on til this stage.  

I'm back in work today and I've a pile of work on my desk but it'll keep my mind busy.  So I'll check in later, 

Olga xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies..
Jack... good luck today for e.c 
Olga... I am just fine but all I can think about is otd.. can't wait especially when I have acess to p.t kit all the time at work and have them at home( waiting for 31st)
Keeping... HOPE THE EMBIES ARE COSY IN THERE
missy... August, thats great... good luck..


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Hope you all ok. 

I had EC this morning, they retrieved two eggs. Not sure if they are mature enough yet, but they could not get to right side because of my cyst being in the way.    Two is good, and they looked ok.  We are going for ICSI, for both of them if they fertilise.    I had gas and air and some local anaesthetic, and am feeling it now but not too bad.  I will get a call tomorrow morning between 9.30 and 10, to say if thye have fertilised or not.    Then if so, ET on Thursday.  I was hoping they would have had more eggs, but we are going to put two back now as we only have two anyway,  

Keeping, how are you doing? 

Thanks for all your wishes everyone.


----------



## Weezlet

Glad everything went ok with your EC *Jack*...Praying those 2 little eggs will do their thing over the next 24 hours and become good looking embies. Take it easy now and hopefully you'll be sharing some good news tomorrow. Thinking and praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

for two good quality embies from your two beautiful eggs, Jack.  Take it easy now.


----------



## 7november

Hi Jack..     hope the two eggs give you your lucky 2 embryos..  

AFM ..  had a really bad headache yesterday ..thought probably bcoz of hot weather, still lingering headache... stuffing on costa creamy coolers and water...


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, how are you feeling now Hun, sending   and   your way   if ET is on Thursday do you want to postpone our get together until next week? Selfishly my DH goes back to working away next Wednesday so would be lovely to catch up then, or we could do both   do you actually live in Exeter? 
Weezlet, good to know you are still reading   when is your appointment, hope you OK.
Olga, thank you so much for my candle lovely, as I said before I lite one while we were away in Montreal and I know James had a word with Buddha when we were in a temple called temple of the tooth in Kandy, Sri Lanka, so I'm hoping god in whatever form is listening. Also did try and do a bit  of bargaining with him, I think he would like us to adopt, don't know why but I do, so I did let him know that I would still adopt, even if this works and I do mean it, I really would. Silly really to think you can bargain with God I know.  Hope your first day back at work has been OK and not to stressful
7th, headache could be a pregnancy symptom, a girl on the other board I'm on had one during her 2ww and tested positive   i hope it is the same for you. Can I ask what you do as a job to have pee sticks in work? I work with midwives in the children's centre. Noone apart from my boss, deputy and one other member of staff know abut our treatment. Anyway, as I was leaving the hospital after EC I bumped into the midwife who used to be the team leader for the midwives in my children's centre.  I'd come through a door which meant we were either in antenatal or assisted fertility, she asked where we had been so felt I had to tell the truth, very bizarre knowing she knows when some of my closest friends don't!
Missy, how are you today lovely?
Hey to everyone else
AFM, I am sleeping a lot! Reading and watching TV. Just read book called sing me home, really good book, about wait for it....... Fertility treatment, has a happy ending, think DH thinks I'm crazy for reading it when we are going through what we are going through,
Love to everyone
Xxx


----------



## 7november

hi, 
keeping-  thats a good one, bargaining with god.. hope he does a deal with you..    
I wish what you are saying is right, I just thought it was bcoz of heat.


----------



## Keeping busy

I'm really hoping it's not the heat 7th xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hey 

Keeping, thanks, am feeling a little better, have had a really bad stomach upset...   but not feeling too bad.  They said that might happen.  Just for the phon call tomorrow to say whether they have made it or not.....    Woud like to meet up, I live about half an hour from Exeter.  Am going to chill this week but early next week could do?  Whats your diary like?


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, Which direction from Exeter are you, north or south? Just so we can plan where to meet. Shall we go for next wednesday then? Xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello lovelies,
Jack, thinking about you waiting for your news   
7th, just one more sleep, hope today doesn't drag to much   
AFM, Just had the phone call from the embryologist to let us know that our third one although showing signs of turning to blast isn't good enough quality to freeze. I'm not worried as it was poorer quality than the two that went back, and at least now I won't be thinking what if that was the one that could have given us a baby, so feeling pleased we asked them to culture it for a few more days.


----------



## Jack5259

Morning all, 

Keeping, wise decision there, at least you know.  Im on the verge of climbing the walls,  this is just awful.  The embryologist will be ringing between 9.30 and 10.       .  My DH has had to go to work, as he is self employed but I know he feels bad about it, but he has to work.  The joys of being self employed!  .  My tummy feels like it has received a good kicking, rather than a retrieval of any eggs plus Im feeling sick too but managed to sleep ok.  

Did you fancy meeting at Mill on the Exe?  Week after next would be better for me.  How about you?


----------



## 7november

Hi Jack....      , hope you get a good news today..
Keeping.. it would have been nice to frostie , but glad to know you did chose the best one..
AFM: OTD TOMM. FEELING ANXIOUS...


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Just had the call, and both eggs have fertilised.  Am going in tomorrow for the transfer of both of them, one step nearer!  OMG!!!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies,

*Keeping * - Yip, I'm still here! Im ok, we had our appointment last week Tues and I am now on the progesterone tablets to bring on AF. Take for 10 days (on day 3 now) and wait for AF. Then call clinic on CD1 and they will tell me when to start the BCP and so the journey continues... I'm going to be praying so much they your little embies stick nicely and you'll have good news to share soon.... I've also read Sing Me Home (when we were doing on of our IUI's) and must say I sobbed a lot of the way through that book!! Reading a book now called "A Common Thread" which contains various women's inferility journeys how God got them through each difficult step. I'm hanging on to the Hope God has given me!

*Jack*...it's 10am now...I've been praying for you all morning...so hope you have heard some good news from the clinic. Thinking of you xx

*7th * - good luck hun...hope that headache was a good sign. a friend of mine (no fertility issues, all naturaly pregnancy) also suffered with headaches as a symptom. 

Hope you all lovely ladies are well....one step at a time!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Shucks!!! Jack....I just posted and then saw your FABULOUS update!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! So so thrilled for you!!!!!!! praying for sticky, beautiful little embies!!!!


----------



## 7november

jack      thats good new.. good luck for e.t tomm. have rest today so your body is all ready for the lovely embryos..
Weezlet... thanks dear.. the headaches are gone now.. yesterday had a mdt meeting , lasted an hour and half and I think I slept for nearly an hour.. feel so bad about it. its only 10-12 of us in that meeting.. hope no one noticed... My senior consultant is aware of my treatment and I am hoping he is just going to ignore my tiredness these days.. he is nice and helpful anyways...
good luck with your t/t. Hope it works this time around and early next year we all can arrange a get together with little ones...


----------



## Keeping busy

Yay jack on both fertilising     that is amazing news, one more sleep and you will be PUPO. I am not back at work until 18th June so can be flexible. My bestie is entertaining me on Monday 11th but apart from that I don't really have any other plans during the week, although I am meant to be writing my dissertation for my masters. Mill on the ex is good with me. You name a date and I will be there   must be tough with DH being self employed. We are really lucky as DH boss is mega supportive, sadly due to having unsuccessful treatment themselves but means he let's DH work from home as much as needed
7th,   that you fell asleep in a meeting. I'm sure no one noticed, or if they did they are being very polite. Hope your shift went OK. Really hoping that the headaches and the tiredness are a good sign xxx
Weezlet, I know it's a heart breaker isn't it that book. I might have a look at a common thread, I'm not the most religious person in the world but have found that this journey has made me think about it all much more and certainly believe that someone somewhere has a plan for me. Which protocol are you on? Long or short?
AFM just had my lovely nephew come up to play with my DM, kept smelling his head, in the hope that the baby smell (he's 11 months) would give my embryos a sign that they should implant! My DM and DH were worried I would pick him up. I did tell them that people that have a toddler and go through treatment don't ignore their child for 2wws but was careful. Nice to have a distraction for a few hours even if my SiL is likely to I've my DM a hard time about it,
Hey to Shenga, olga, Suzie and bubbs, hope your all ok
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Keeping - I'm on the short protocol. or at least will be once AF finally arrrives (i fear its going to be a nasty one as I haven't had AF since mc in Jan  

xxx


----------



## olga74

Jack fantastic news hun, bet you're smiling away.  Now rest and get ready for your beautiful embies xx

7November one more day - and the headaches sound good.  So does the tiredness 

Weezlet - I'll do my AF dance in a couple of days for you!!

Keeping hope you're keeping those embies safe and snug 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you Olga!

Such exciting news of your double blessing! I know when it is finally our turn i will be celebrating the morning sickness too!! Praying that your pregnancy goes super well!

xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Oh Weezlet Hun I think you might be right about AF, hot water bottle and paracetamol and lots of rest, do you work? Olgas AF dances are fantastic, work a treat. Not long for you know then, so say AF in about 10 days and then 2 weeks of stimming and then egg collection, sending lots of    and   your way
Olga, yeah for loving the moring sickness, love to hear someone who's pleased to have it, I can not wait to be being sick   
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Olga, congrats on the morning sickness!   All signs of a healthy pregnancy! 

Im currently in the kitchecn at the moment cooking a stew and a sausage casserolle and am then going to flop for the rest of the day. Im excited and cannot seem to keep still!  My tummy is still very tender though and I have no appetite at all,   did anyone else have this after their EC?


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you so much *Keeping*! Yip I do work, 9 - 17:30 in the City  So will have to see how things go with AF when it does arrive.


----------



## Keeping busy

As in London city Weezlet? I'm a country bumpkin, live in a small town which has 4 pubs, a church, a co-op, a hair dressers and some 2nd hand shops and charity shops, oh and randomly a proper old fashioned sweet shop! I love that I can walk out the front door with my dog, and be in a field in 2 mins. Mind you, it does often smell of cows! Not sure I would be week suited to the city, although DH often goes there for work
Xxxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Yip, in London. But we live out in the Essex countryside...me, DH and our boxer puppy Archie! I'm not a city girl at all...we also have fields and farmlands on our front doorstep where we go walking with Archie...so I totally lap it all up on the weekends! 
btw...i like the ratio of pubs to all the other 'amenities' in your town! Sounds about right!! Where is your clinic based?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Weezlet, yeap there are a lot of pubs, was 5 but one sadly got burnt down at Christmas and not reopened yet! Oh that must be a commute. We are with Plymouth for treatment


----------



## Weezlet

It's only just over an hour door to door, so I cant complain really! Speaking of which, nearly home time...counting down the minutes!! Will catch up tomorrow..xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Still makes for a long day, mine is 40 mins door to door and I think that's to long


----------



## olga74

7november best of wishe for the morning hun. We'll all be thinking of you xx


----------



## Keeping busy

7th, thinking of you this morning lovely


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck this morning 7.  OMG, this bit is the worst bit, all that waiting and treatment confirmed.  Does it feel like waiting for a really important exam result??!!    Let us know 7! 

Hope everyone ok this morning. Im off shrtly to have my little embies put back in, thinking of naming them as someone else on another forum suggested I talk to them, didnt think of that!


----------



## Weezlet

All the best *Jack*....your tummy must be full of butterflies!!! Praying so much that your little embies makes themselves nice and comfy in their new home over the next couple weeks... xxxx   

*7th * - thinking of you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies its a bfn for us.... did test this morning. af on its way as well. started spotting...


----------



## Keeping busy

7th Hun I am so so so so sorry, sending you masses of     xxxxxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Ah *7th*...I'm so so sorry hunny.....i know there's not much that anyone can say to make this easier so Im not going to even try...just know that we're all here for you and I am praying that your heart heals from this.. in your time. Much love xxxxx


----------



## olga74

7november really sorry for your news today. Look after yourselves and we're all here if you need us xx


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry 7 for your news. I dont know what else to say, apart from feel free to vent to all us lot on here.


----------



## Weezlet

How did it go today Jack? xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

7th, I'm so sorry about the BFN.  Sending you my thoughts today  .


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Didnt want to put my news on the same message that I put on to 7, Im incredibly sensitive about that sort of thing  

Two embies inserted today, grade 3, one with four cells and one with three, they were grade 2 but they started to fragment so were put on grade 3.    We were shown all these statistics by the embryologist about percentages of success, and our chances given our age too (36 and 3 are pretty low, however as I pointed out, if they took each individual case, i.e myself and DH where they cannot find anything wrong, then technically the chances of success should be higher.  So I think sometimes alot can be said for statistics, however dont want to jinx it and get a negative in two weeks time.  Im still feeling positive, got back and sank down a pint of pineapple juice. Im going to have an early night tonigt, I did last night, I was in bed by 9 and asleep by 9.20!  Have just forced down some casserolle as Im really not hungry at all, as tummy still  .

 please stick my little soldiers!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Oh, I totally understand *Jack*. That is the wonderful thing about friends made on these forums as we can empathise and be so sensitive to others' feelings.

Lets pray that those beautiful Grade 3 embies are little fighters and hang on in there. Just look after yourself now. Will be praying xx

Just on the point of sensitivity...i had a email from my SIL today who is also on this infertility road...she had ovarian cancer when she was a teenager and had her ovaries removed so cannot conceive. They have tried IVF with egg donors twice now (self funded, in South Africa) and both have been unsuccessful. She has a friend who has been ttc with her DH with no joy and were about to embark on the IVF route when she annouced a week or so ago that they were pregnant, total surprise. Anyway, they all went to another friends' birthday dinner last night and this couple spoke constantly about their new pregnancy, almost rubbing it in my BIL and SIL's faces, knowing full well how much my SIL and BIL have been through. Then the husband (they are all really close friends - supposedly - , from school days - my SIL is 35) upset my SIL SO much....this is what she wrote to me today....

"Then Mark said something that just floored me. As u know they were considering IVF and that put them in the same boat as us. Well now, Mark is walking around doing a pelvic thrust showing what a man he is coz he made a baby. As if that's not bad enough, he actually said "mmm, let's think, a good shag or 40grand to make a baby...?" And made like he was trying to decide!! I said to him across the table "what did u just say?" And he's like "no, nothing" and has a little smirk on his face."

Can you believe that? Friends like that you just DONT need.

So, my point I wanted to make is that Im so thankful to have you girls to talk to and who understand all the emotions we're all going through on a day to day basis.

Sorry to waffle on, but I was just so mad earlier when i read that email from my SIL.....

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, yeah for being PUPO, and Hun I think you are right, case by case basis is the way it should be. Sending you     and saying a  
Weezlet, OMG I am so   on your SIL's behalf, that has to be one of the most insensitive things I have ever heard. Your poor SIL, this journey is hard and we have all had to deal with our share of insensitivity but that is just plain unkind. At a guess I would say that He has a problem with his sperm and whereas you, I and every other sensitive woman does not think a man is defined by his sperm and ability to father a child sadly there are some men out there that are still very neanderthal in their opinions and now he has managed to conceive he has to make sure the whole world know what a man he is. Honestly I am so   thinking about your SIL. when we were having IUI the nurse said they recommend people who need donor eggs go to Barcelona as apparently they have a really high success rate and I have heard that serum in Greece is also excellent for donor eggs. I am sure your SIL has done lots of research but I know I am always pleased to hear more ideas. Send our love to your SIL
Hey to everyone else
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Jack congrats on being PUPO - I'll be lighting candles this weekend again - will I do one for you?

Weezlet - WOW what an     though I'm not surprised.  When my sister found out about our treatment she told me to have sex more often and my brother boasted how he only had to look at my SIL and she'd be pregnant.  But you know, as tough and long as this road has been it has taught DH and I so much about ourselves and our relationship.  I'm not saying I wanted to be on this journey but if this is my cross to bear then so be it cause we've come thru it so much stronger. I know we've had a great outcome but even on the dark days he was there for me and I was there for him.  So reassure you SIL that she probably has the better husband and relationship than some    who thinks being a dad is all about a few quick thrusts (sorry I'm so mad for your SIL!!)

I'm due to be away this weekend in my MIL's tomorrow night which I'm not looking forward to.  She smokes when we're not there and it's an old house so you can imagne the smell.  I'm dying even thinking about it.  But I did get medication today for the morning sickness so they will hopefully kick in.  But so not looking forward to it.  When DH came home after his last visit I had to make him change his clothes as he was stinking!!  I'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow. We've a wedding on Saturday which I'd love to go to but again, can't say how I'll be feeling.  But we'll see.  All the fun of it!!!

Right, going to wake DH.  I just came back in from the kitchen and he's asleep n the sofa. 

I'll be reading up on posts over the weeking and I'll check in on Sunday 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

hi All, 

Thanks for your messages, a candle would be nice Olga thank you .  

Hope everyone ok, will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Keeping busy

7th thinking about you and sending lots of  
Jack lovely, the girls on the south west thread are worried they haven't heard from you. Hope yi don't mind but I'm going to copy your post over
Olga, I reckon your candles are magic, I do my talking to God when I'm in the shower, not the most conventional I know! Hope being back at work is ok,
Love to everyone else
AFM had acupuncture last night ad now have a calming seed in my ear, thought it would be annoying but it's not and I have pressed it a few times to keep me calm. My acupuncturist thinks I am well balanced my husband said........ She means physically not psychologically.......... Honestly men   
Take are all
Xxxx


----------



## 7november

Hi ladies... thanks for your message. I am fine and thinking about doing ivf cycle again in Sept. but am praying it happens before( am I askinfg  for too much?)   

Jack.. hun  thanks a lot .. believe me I wouldn't mind    congrates.. pupo... yeh...     for the sticky embryos

Weezelet...  to Mrk... poor SIL  of yours... Some people can be so rude that they do not count as friends. I hope your sil gets her desired pregnancy soon   
Olga... enjoy your break. it is difficult call but I am sure if they know about your preg she would have given it a good clean.. else stick to toasts there...
Keeping.. how are you?


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Glad to see you are positive 7, it could happen between cycles, our consultant told us that.  No your not asking for too much.  

Im being driven   slowly and its only day 1 of the two week wait!

Weezlet, sorry to hear of your uncomfortable scenario with your "friend".  Unfortuantely I think he is the average example of why some of society has gone down the plug hole and kids nowadays getting into trouble, because with an attitude like that before a child is born, does not go down well for being a good parent in the future.  

I have slight aching today but am ok, just a little


----------



## 7november

hi jack...its all natural 2ww is the worst part of the procedure.. Hope you feel better soon... tummy ache could be bcoz of e.c last week or cyst.. just put your feet up.. and try to relax.. I know easy said than done..


----------



## Jack5259

hI 

Keeping, not sure why but the South West forum disappeared. I will now find it, there are so many forums that I have been on Im a little  

How are you feeling?  Im feeling a little negatve today about it all, but desperately trying not to.  My OTD is 14 June, when is yours again#?


----------



## Missy123

7november sorry this wasn't the one, big


----------



## Keeping busy

Evening all,
How is everyone today. 
7th, I'm pleased you are doing OK. No you are not asking for to much, even though I know our chances of conceiving naturally are minuscule, need a few more sperm than we have............ I still hope and pray every month for a little miracle, it's only natural to want things to work out withut the need for injections and stirrups. Will you go abroad again? 
Weezlet, how are lovely, hope those tablets aren't effecting you to much, just a few more days. Have you and your puppy managed a nice walk today  
Jack, glad you found your way back to the south west forum. Honest truth is I'm not sure about my ODT. The paperwork from the hospital says 14 days after transfer but the lovely doctor said as it was a day 3 transfer I could test on day 13, and I think the reality is if it was a natural cycle then it's 14 days after ovulation so that would be the Friday. I am out for my netball end of season social on Friday night so wouldn't want to test Friday, it's my best friends 30th birthday Saturday and we are going for a surprise champaign afternoon tea with her and friends so don't think I would what to have tested before that, so I reckon I'll test Sunday. Kinda feel I would like not to test at all and live in a bubble of thinking I'm pregnant bit I know that's not sensible!
Missy, how are you lovely, when's AF due that your meant to ring in with? 
Olga, did you go to your mother inlaws? Hope the MS has eased, make sure you keep well relaxed and continue to take things easy. When is next scan?
Hey to everyone else who is reading
AFM, 
Half way through 2ww and feeling rather chilled about the whole thing. Spent a lovely day to today with my best friend, her husband and 19 month old. How amazingly lovely that it was me he wanted to have a cuddle from at lunch time, I think more because I'm a softer touch than the others, but he sat on my lap and I made sure he didn't elbow me in the stomach!  
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Firstly please excuse what is sure to be a 'me' rant!!

Mother-in-law from hell!!!  We arrived down on Friday evening, I was greeted with 'I haven't told anybody, then told about 4 deaths, not family ones, just random people who neither of us know then they went out to 'a very important mass'.  And didn't the priest comment that there was nobody there!!  Slight dig at us for not going.  His 2 sisters were there and them and the MIL disappeared into the kitchen for tea.  Now we were offered a cup at least.  The youngest, who is 27, can be heard shouting because someone put something in the wrong place.  I asked DH what was going on, had we walked in on something but he shrugged his shoulders and said 'ah that's just her'.  So rather then spend an night in the house, watching Friday night tv like we were at a funeral I told DH we were going to the pub.  Oh, did I mention the smell of stale smoke in the house!  MIL doesn't usually smoke in the house when DH is down, not that I've seen in 5 years, but that evening she was smoking away to her hearts content in the kitchen.  I was less than impressed.  Even more so when we arrived home and she was in the kitchen again, smoking.  DH may have said something to her, I'm not sure.  I went straight up to bed.  I was up the next morning to get my hair done before the wedding and MIL offered me breakfast, which I had to decline.  I just can't eat in the morning, and I told her that.  But when I arrived back to the house it was a full on attack as to why I wasn't having breakfast and that I couldn't leave the house with an empty stomach.  I was getting the feeling that she was hoping I 'd slip up and mention the morning sickness or anything pregnancy related so that she can tell everyone.  Our instruction on leaving - be back to visit sooner next time, and why weren't we staying with her after the wedding (1hour drive) and not visiting on our way back home.  I got into the car as quickly as I could and told DH that when we're down again I'm checking into the hotel.  I'm not going to dictate to his mother about smoking but I'm taking myself out of the situation.  We're due down in July as I've arranged for a night out with a few of his friends for his 40th.  So guess it'll be my last trip to the west of Ireland. 

I know I may be blowing things up but I felt like she was egging on an argument but then again, I was ready for one and I was biting my tongue.

Right, that's me vented!!  How is everyone doing?  Jack/Keeping - not going too     I hope.  

I'm back in work, medication for morning sickness is working hard to keep me sane and upright!  

Check in later, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Olga are you sure were not married to two brothers lol THAT right there sounded just like something I would have written about Sunday In my MIL for her birthday only instead of her being the only ***** I had to deal with the SIL too the one who rubs her new baby in your face and calls a girl 7stone maybe more lighter than her FAT!!! Lol xx I still can't believe your having twins its so exciting x


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping -glad your so chilled and relaxed enjoy it Hun and hopefully you'll have another 9months of it  xx
7th and jack fx for u xx
Weezlet- I can't believe your Poor SIL some people are just too mean x

Afm-I'm just waiting to hear back from the lister I'm getting so tired of the waiting hope to hear from them soon and to make matters worse I'm bleeding again so I got one week off in the past month, there goes us having a go of it naturally  x


----------



## suziewong

Not been on for a while Ladies, so a little bit lost as there are so many posts. Hope you are all ok.

Olga, I did see you were expecting twins!!!   That is absolutely fantastic!!!! So happy for you. When are you due? xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Keeping and jack... how r u both.. keeping 2ww is almost over. good luck for otd..
Shenagh...      is back for u... hope you here from lister soon to start the cycle


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello Ladies,
Olga, I can not believe your MIL. I'm assuming she knows your pregnant. I have loads of info on 2nd and 3rd hand smoke at work if you want me to send some to you so that you can point out all the risks to her. Apart from that, how are you?
Shenga, how horrible to be bleeding again, poor you, can't be nice. How long did the lister say it would take to hear from them? Is it worth giving them a ring? 
7th, how you doing lovely, thinking of you
Suzie, nice to hear from you, hope you are keeping well,
Jack, hey lovely, hope your OK and not going to   with it all, I know I am
Hey to everyone else reading, hope you are all OK
AFM not feeling in the least bit chilled about it anymore. Fairly sure it hasn't worked. Have absolutely no symptoms, (.) (.) have completely stopped hurting now, and I am sure that if it had worked I would have some inclination.
Take care all
xxx


----------



## 7november

keeping... that might be a good sign.. fingers crossed..


----------



## olga74

Keeping how are you doing hun?  I know you have a busy weekend but take some me time too - you're going to need it over the next few months     And yes, I'd love that info.  Do you want me to pm you my email address or do you still have it?

Jack not going too    I hope.  when are you testing??

Shenagh What is it with families?  Anyway, have lister said why you're bleeding for so long and can they do anything about it?  

November how are you hun?

Suzie my official date if 9/1/13 but it'll be December!!  Hard to believe.  How are you doing with your pair?

AMF took today off, tired and blah is the best description.  But I'll be fine tomorrow.  

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

Hope u r feeling ok. I am doing great thanks, bad sickness from weeks 6-9 but thats all. Due 2nd Dec but will come Nov xx Take care xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Olga, I still have it, so will email you the stuff once I am back in work. Sorry your not feeling great.
Thanks 7th, although I think its all over for us as I have just started spotting 
Suzie, great to hear you are doing ok
Jack, how are you doing my lovely?
Shenga, Missy, Bubbs and Weezlet, Hi, hope you are all ok
AFM, as I said to 7th well I think it is all over for us, I've started spotting in the last 30 mins, went to the loo, wiped and had a brownish colour on the toilet paper (TMI) and have spotted a bit since. If I wasn't using pessaries, today would be the right day for my period to start. This is really simlar to my normal period so can't believe it can be anything else. I'm still going to hang off testing until Sunday as can't face the prospect of knowing with lots of social things to do tonight and tomorrow which I just don't think I can get out of and don't think my period will start properly while on pessaries   
Will take it easy, going to go and sit on the Sofa for the afternoon, before getting ready to go out,
take care all
xxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping Hang tough - spotting can happen during the early stages and go on to a healthy pregnancy.  I'm going lighting a candle for you tomorrow xx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping - keep the faith Hun, as Olga said earlier ill also light a wee candle like I do for u all I'm now on a st Gerard majella one and he is always known to help women in need xx fx tightly for you Hun. Xx

Afm- my gp is just messing me around like nothing ordinary!i need to send stuff to the lister and they STILL haven't gotten it written out for me. In the mean time I got a letter today to say my consultant for my NHS go has changed so fx they change their minds and it me n the list too xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, hope you are okay, hun  .


----------



## olga74

Keeping, just checking in and I'm thinking of you this morning hun xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Thanks bubbs, olga and Shenga

Well, what a rollercoaster 24 hours. Dh Said I should test yesterday so I did, thought it was negative and throw it in the bin, did housework and ate junk food, poured a glass of wine and had sip, went upstaires and lay in bed crying, not sure why but got test out of bin and noticed faint line, tested again, another faint line. After a sleepless night tested on a digital at 5 this morning, says 1-2 weeks pregnant. Think it should be 2-3 as I am 14 dp3d transfer if HCG levels were as they should be. Still bleeding so guess prop ectopic or chemical but always a chance I guess, will call clinic in the morning and hopefully they will do bloods so we will have a beter idea.
Hope everyone else is ok
Xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Keeping - I think (and am open to correction) but doesn't the clearblue digital have a table on the back of the box which shows what the 1-2 means - If my memory is correct 1-2 would be spot on.  And I know the bleeding is there but what if it's extra lining (cause you had a good lining) that you are shedding as you don't need it.  I know it's really tough and waiting until the morning will seem like forever but hang in there.  And don't worry about cutting loose last night - sounds like you needed it.  Insist that your clinic do bloods and then a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm    that this is the one for you.  Let us know in the morning what the news is with the clinic and I don't think I'm alone is really hoping that this is the one.  Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## 7november

keeping..      Sorry I missed it all on the weekend.. hope you are gettoing on well and you get good news today.. keeping everything crossed for you...


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
I haven't been on here for about a week and see a whole load of new posts so I apologise now for not commenting on any of these...but I need to VENT in a BIG way!

Have been on the norethisterone for the 10 days as told by the nurse and was SO excited when on Sat my AF arrived (took last tab on Wed). Phoned the clinic as I was told to do on Sat morning and left the required message. Thought they would get back to me first thing this morning but I hadn't heard from them by 10am so decided to phone them again. So I did (the nurses number), expecting to leave another message but someone answered. She wasn't a nurse but said to leave a message and she would get one to call me back. So i went into the whole long story of Sat being CD1 and I had left the required message etc as we were now startin our short protocol IVF cycle....and then she says to me "Oh, I'm so sorry but we aren't taking on any more treatment cycles this month as we are closing for the Olympics......"....I stopped her right there and said I was aware of the planned closure (we are at Homerton) but we had an appointmetn with the nurse at the end of May and we specifically discussed this issue as we were told the clinic would be closing. And the nurse checked with Docs and said that if we were to start the Noretisterone now etc, my period should start early June and we should be in time for treatment, and the clinic closure wouldn't affect us. And this stupid woman just kept on saying, "I'm so sorry, but we're totally booked up and we're not taking any one on this month....." 
I was IRATE. And about to burst into tears and was shaking I was so mad and upset. Then she had the nerve to say "It will just be delayed 1 month...." Wanted to jump down the phone and ram it into her mouth!!!!

I said I wanted to speak to a nurse and for them to check my files and records and it was all set in motion at the end of May and we were on course with this months' treatment plan. 

She said she would get a nurse to call me back early this afternoon. I put down the phone, called hubby and just burst into tears (i'm at work).

If i haven't heard back from them by 12:30 I'm calling again. I have been pill popping for 10 days, now AF has arrived and heavy and gross but Ive just felt so happy for it that I'm dealing with the discomfort, and now i get told (After SPECIFCALLY being told that we be good to start and not be affected by the closure) that it's going to be cancelled and we're going to have to wait...by someone who's not even a nurse?!?!?!

PLUS....on Tuesday last week I got this massive cold sore on my lip...which i have never had before....and its been so gross and horrible and i've been so self conscious about it that i actually worked from home Wed/Thurs and Fri last week cos i was too embarrased to come into work or show my face ANYWHERE!! It's still there but a lot better and I managed to brave the tube this morning and the funny looks from people!
So I'm totally hormonal and freaked out by this stupid cold sore, and now this call?!?! 

I'm sorry...I know you've all got loads going on...and I haven't even looked through any of the posts, but i am SO upset.....just praying that they're going to come back and say that this woman was mistaken and that we're all good to go. 

Thanks ladies for letting me off load a bit 

xxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Weezlet - so any news from your clinic?  I really hope that you are right and that this woman go it all wrong.  

Keeping - how are you doing hun?  Did you get down to the clinic yet?

Hi to everyone else, in work and trying to clear the desk but I'll check in later, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Weezlet hope things work out and a nurse rings you back. Hopefully it's just a case of the left hand dosen't know what the right is doing or too many chiefs.   
Big    and keep us informed of the outcome so we can all go around and sort them out   
Keeping busy    things are ok   
Olga how is the MS? Exciting having 2 sets of twins on here and    there are more BFP's to come soon.   

Hello to you all, I have been reading but fed up waiting to fit into my clinics time slots again and don't want to bore you all with it! Things just get on top of you.


----------



## 7november

weezelet...  , That is really iresponsible . I hope you have heard from the clinic again... Some people are just unaware of the issues we have and its a shame they cannot understand that a month means a full cycle to us and we have to do some prepration before we even start the journey( medically and emotionally    

Keeping.. how did it go?


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello all,
So how is everyone doing
Weezlet, how frustrating for you. Short protocol shouldn't cause a problem, you'll be done and dusted before the Olympics start. Hope the nurse rang you back
7th, how are you this week,
Missy, nice that you're still checking in on this board.
Jack, how you doing?
Shenga, any more news hun, hope you stop bleeding soon
AFM we are still none the wiser bloods inconclusive so back for more Wednesday. Tested myself this morning and still says 1-2 weeks pregnant, still bleeding, its all so confusing.
Signed off sick by gp so at least can get my leave back, Will check in Wednesday
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I appear to have lost myself again on this site!  Think I need a sat nav.  

Olga, hope you are ok.  Sorry about your "outlaws", I call them that as I have a few on DH side that I could quite happily strangle.    Congratulations on your twins and nice to see you are still on this forum being an inspiration to us all!  

I need to read your messages as my absence has been a while from this forum.  My OTD is Thursday.    Have got slight ache on the side where my cyst is which is the norm before my period usually starts.    Also have waves of nausea and today am really  .  My cat is in the vets having his teeth done, but he has an infected anal gland as well as blood in his poo.  The vet squeezed it and he did cry out!  I am a mess today, plus I lost it at some arrogant driver who was going so fast he had to skid before he stopped, He said he wasnt going too fast and asked my what my problem was.    Why is some people never admit when they are at fault and why is it some lack a brain cell.  

Sorry for my rant, am feeling a lilttle on edge with it all, but good news, vets have jyst rang, the bloods are fine.  I do love him, he is 14 years old, and my soul mate,  We have been through thick and thin together, and I know some people say its just an animal. but really?!  They are more than that and more loyal then some humans I know.  

Rant over.


----------



## 7november

keeping     hope this one is for you.. sticky wibes for wednesday bloods
Jack..     driver..I know some people just dont understand/know what we are going through, we don't even dare walk fast and they dont care.. 
but on a positive note your symptoms do sound positive, nausea and emotional... wao... good luck for thursday


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, I'm   that all will be okay.

Weezlet, hope you got your call back.  No wonder you're upset and frustrated ... I remember many a call to admin staff who were just really flippant about stuff that was really important to me.  These people really shouldn't be dealing with fertility patients if they can't show a bit of sensitivity.

Jack, sorry you are having a tough time but as 7 says, your symptoms are sounding positive. Hipe your cat is better soon.

Missy, hope you sort out your appointments/cycle soon.


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Bubbs, he is having his op done now bless him, he wont know anything about that at least.  I just want to get him home. 

How are you doing?  Are you eight months now?  Wow!!!  That has flown!  Do you know what your having?


----------



## Weezlet

Hi friends...

All sorted!! Yippeee!!!! I start the pill tonight! For 14 days.
A lot of back and forth calls this afternoon…but finally dealt with a nurse who did one of our IUI’s and she’s really lovely. So when I knew it was her looking into all this I felt a tiny bit happier. I was going to have to wait until tomorrow when they spoke to the administrator who plans all the cycles but then she (the nurse) called me back again and said she had spoken to one of the doctors and I am to start the pill tonight as leaving it one more day may be pushing it. So when this other woman comes in tomorrow they’re going to tell her she needs to fit me in.
HUGE relief!!!!!
 
Before all these calls this afternoon, before I had heard back from clinic at all, I went to the loo just to get some peace and quiet bcos I was just totally freaked out. But then sat quietly and prayed…asked God that if this is all part of His will, His plan (this mess up with the clinic/Olympics timings etc) then could he please open some other doors and bring  a peace and a calm to my heart. But if all this craziness with the clinic was NOT part of His will, then could He make a way through these hurdles.
 
Then this angel sent by God has sorted everything in a few phone calls!

So tonight when I got home from work, the first thing I did was take my pill!!

Thank you for all your words of encouragement yesterday and today! I was like a dog with a bone and wasn't going to quit!! 

Olga... Have to thank you for our AF dance!!!! It certainly worked!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## olga74

Weezlet I'm so glad that things worked out for this cycle.  Now you just have to concentrate on all positive thoughts and I've no doubt something will be said to the admin woman who caused all the stress.  Not that you would want her to get into trouble but just so that she realises that what she did was the best way to handle things.  And yes, my dances have a strange way of working!!! Scary....  Now if all my candles work as well we're all in for a treats next year xx

Keeping how are you doing hun, I know you've a blood test in the morning and I'll be thinking of you.  Let us know when you're ready how things are going xx

Jack hope you're still feeling lousy - trust me - it's all a good sign.  And how's your cat?  Has he come home?  

Missy really hope you get sorted with appointments - clinics can be so     sometimes

Bubblicious good to see you're still checking in - not too long now for your arrival!!

AMF taking another few days off - tired but looking after myself. 

Check in tomorrow, 

Olga xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Thanks Olga, he has come home where he belongs, and is so happy bless him  

My period pains are worse, and I feel sick too, but I think that is because I have made a balls up with my antibiotics, I should have finished them a week ago, and taken three a day rather then two. I spoke to the on call gynae doctor last night who told me she didnt think I had anything to worry about, and its an antibiotic and shouold not have an effect on my other meds.  I am still furious at myself,  I think this is all too much.  I cant do this anymore, its just so stressful, and my stomach has been bad for two weeks because of the drugs.  They can find nothing wrong with either myself or DH, all this feels wrong because of that, if I just chilled out about the whole thing then maybe something would happen?  I obviously cannot do this as I would have got the antibiotics right at least.  All other meds Ive had are fine, Ive just ballsed up on the Cephradine.  I have left a message for the clinic to ring me this morning as soon as they can.


----------



## 7november

Jack...     , you know on this site there are so many ladies who have had pains and have gone ahead with bfps..    it works for you
Weezelet..    thats great news.. good luck with the cycle
Keeping.. thinking about you today.. hope its a good news..


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello all,
Weezlet, glad you are all sorted for your cycle, great news.
Jack lovely, sending you masses and masses of  , have the clinic called you back?
Thanks olga, 7th, missy and bubbs, bloods all drawn now so it's just a wanting game. This is going to be a long 4 and a half hours. Don't understand why they can't turn them around more quickly. I POAS again this morning and still says 1-2 weeks pregnant, but I guess I was hoping that would have gone up to 2-3, as I would be 4 weeks 5 days today and so clear blue should say 2-3 weeks, so I guess that and all the blood I've had, thought it had stopped but spotting again this morning, means it's a chemical pregnancy but at least we will know for definite by the end of the day, all this waiting sending me  .
Shenga Hun, have you stopped bleeding yet?
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Keeping, 

You must be going   with it all, 

I am still waiting for someone to call me back and am not happy.  I was nearly beside myself on the phone, and I know they are busy but it would taken someone five minutes if that to call me back.  Something so sensitive as this, they should be more efficient about.    I have been on another forum and one girl was taking cephradine twice a day also so god knows.


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack, why don't you call them again xxx


----------



## Jack5259

I rang them twice,   but then they did ring back in the end and now I feel guilty for having a grumble, not to them but on this forum.    They do do a good job, but in desperate times when you have to wait for a call, and in my case, I was not first in the queue when patience was handed out, it can be frustrating.  

Anyway, she was very nce and said it was no problem at all, people apparebtly forget to take some medications alot, even the trigger injections!  I have never done that one.  The cephradine is an antibiotic and only helps to avoid infection, as if there was infection, there would be no implantation.  I had thought of this but just needed it to come from a professional!  I also gave in....and POAS.  BFN.    It was a Tesco cheap test and it was mid morning so not first thing like it should be, the woman said that HCG levels can rise, and this needs to be done first thing tomorrow morning on a clearblue test.  I feel drained, Im going to go back to work looking like s*** and people are going to be wondeing what I did with my four weeks off.


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry, forgot to put, not long to go now Keeping!    Hope you are holding onto your marbles, have you any I could have please?


----------



## Keeping busy

Jack lovely, I'm sorry but the nurse is right, you need to test again tomorrow with first urine, sending you  and  . I'm afraid I don't have any marbles left otherwise I would give you some, I am completely  . Told DH he has to answer the phone but now he has a work call at 3.00 which is when I think they are going to ring, ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## 7november

good luck keeping...
Jack    tomm is otd, test first thing in the morning.. good luck..


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping good luck Hun fx for you and still praying...

Jack- Hun breathe......... Test in the morning as its the best time don't get yourself worked up too much stress is bad for you xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well 

I haven't been on in a while since the bleeding stopped I have been sick with dizziness headaches and cold sores breaking out. I don't know what is wrong with me.. Am still waiting to hear back from the lister and waiting to hear what they say about my cervical smear easily because it showed I was positive to strept group b. so far I only know it means I need antibiotics when in labour x


----------



## Weezlet

Oh *Jack * - thinking of you hunny...it's all so much to deal with, i know. But def test tomorrow first thing. Thinking and praying for you so much xxx

*Keeping * - thinking of you too hun. Shucks...this waiting game we all play at various stages is impossible!! Hope its good news this afternoon  

*7th * - hope you're doing ok lovely?

*Shenagh1* - I'm just getting over a nasty (and gross!) cold sore...never had one before and it was awful! I guess our bodies are going through so much (i haven't even started with the big guns yet?!!?) that I guess they just react in any which way. Hope you start feeling better in yourself soon. We'll all get there in the end! Thinking of you.

AFM - well, got a call from clinic this morning (SHOCK, AWE, WOW!!) and now have my first scan booked for next week (20th June). Earlier than I expected but we'll see what happens. Feel a little more in control now!

Sorry i haven't been doing many personals lately...haven't really been on in a while so have lost track a little, especially with the newbies!! Hope you're all doing ok though xxx

Much love xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all,
So had our phone call and my HCG levels have dropped from 67 to 41 in 48 hours so not an ongoing pregnancy, truly heart broken   Thought I was prepared for this outcome but still devastated. Clinic said from their perspective it's not a disastrous outcome as it means that at least one embryo implanted and I did get pregnant but I'm not taking much comfort from that at the moment. Think immunes might be our next step but not sure 
Xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Oh *Keeping*, I'm so truly sorry to hear your sad news. I know how devestated you are feeling....just be good to yourself and each other....there's nothing you could have done to make this outcome any different. Thinking of you so much and sending so much love xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping-                 

Thinking of you and DH xx


----------



## Jack5259

Keeping Ive messaged you on the other forum.  So sorry.   Weezlet has it in one, be good to yourself and each other, your body has been through alot, look after it now.  I was saying earlier to someone, I cannot get myself worked up anymore about this, its beyond my control, as we all know, we cannot control any of this, however on saying that, this morning I started to bleed, my OTD is tomorrow.  I have now stopped bleeding but just have cramps.   I dont know what is going on, I feel drained I know that much!


----------



## olga74

Keeping sweetheart I can't say how sorry I'm am      I know you're heartbroken but as Weezlet said look after yourselves and take time out together.  I really don't know what to say xxx


Jack hang in there and do test in the morning.  Keep positive and I'm    that this will work this time for you 

Hi to everyone else

Olga xx


----------



## joannap1991

Hi,

I was just looking to join this thread as after my 3rd unsuccessful IUI I have now been referred for ICSI.  

Really nervous about it especially the egg collectionds but mainly because of the huge cost, it was bad enough with IUI but the cost with ICSI is 6 times that, it seriously limits the number of attempts I can have as I'm sure it does for everyone.

Just hoping to get a bit of support from joining this thread.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## shenagh1

joannap1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just looking to join this thread as after my 3rd unsuccessful IUI I have now been referred for ICSI.
> 
> Really nervous about it especially the egg collectionds but mainly because of the huge cost, it was bad enough with IUI but the cost with ICSI is 6 times that, it seriously limits the number of attempts I can have as I'm sure it does for everyone.
> 
> Just hoping to get a bit of support from joining this thread.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


Welcome Hun. Everyone here is lovely and full of support and warmth, I'm also waiting for my first round of Icsi through egg share which luckily makes it free for me I only have to pay the actual Icsi fee of £750. Any questions feel free to ask xx


----------



## 7november

Keeping  . thinking of you..It is a very difficult journey we all have embarked on but there is a silver lining at the end I am sure.. take care of yourself
Jack ... how are you hun... 
Shenagh.. any news from the clinic?
Weezelet.. good luck for scan


----------



## 7november

Hi jo..
Welcome and good luck for the treatment. any questions feel free to post on the threads. Al ladies are very helpful


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Well its a BFN for us.    DH is very upset and Im, well, how Ive felt the last eight times throughout this fertility treatmen when it hasntworked.  
We have decide to have no further treatment.  The next lot would be self funded and would be too much of a financial strain, as well as a strain on both of us, as it has proved.  Im drained of all of this and cannot do it any longer.  We are thinking about the adoption route but are both shattered at the moment.  

Thanks everyone for your comments and support, and I wish you all the best of luck with your future ventures.


----------



## shenagh1

Just heard back and now their telling me it may take longer because of my weight, I've lost a stone and halfin 2-3 months what more do they want from me.. My BMI is only 31  xx


----------



## shenagh1

Jack              

Just take your time hun and like keeping spend some time just u and dh just being with each other xx


----------



## Weezlet

Oh *Jack * lovely, I'm so sorry. Be kind to yourselves and just cherish each other. I know there are no words... Just praying for a peace to come to both your hearts. Much love special xx


----------



## olga74

Jack so sorry to hear your news today - look after yourselves


----------



## 7november

Jack ..   so sorry to hear your news. look after yourself. Sometimes you just need to relax. best wishes to you and Dh..


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello everyone,
How are you all,
Jack how are you doing today lovely?  
Shenga grrrrrrr to your clinic, is that lister? What do they want you to get your BMI down to?
Olga, how are you doing? How is the morning sickness? Hope you are looking after yourself. I am back to work Monday so will get that info to email to you.
7th, how are you doing lovely, how are your plans for your next cycle coming along? Are you planning to go abroad again?
Weezlet, yeah for having a scan next week, exciting stuff,
Jo, welcome, we are are a friendly bunch, feel free to ask away, egg collection really isn't that bad, your nicely sedated or knocked out completely but you'll need a few days to recover
Missy, hope your OK lovely, we don't see that much of you on this post any more
Hey to Suzie, bubbs and lily if your still reading, hope you are all OK
AFM, slowly coming to terms with things, if we could start another cycle next month I would, but we can't. Looking to possibly change clinics just not sure where to go. Back to work Monday which I am dreading  
Take care all
Xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hello friends, 
I've just noticed there's been no activity on this board over the last few days but was wondering how everyone is doing?
All those with sad news recently, you've been in my thougts and prayers ALOT. 
No real news, just wanted to see how everyone was.
Scan tomorrow so hoping things are looking good to start stimming soon. 
Take care
xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Afternoon all,

All quiet here   ,
How is everyone? 
Keeping,jack how r u lovely ladies xxx keep strong xx

Hi weezlet how's u? Looking forward to swimming?.. 
Olga-hope ur well xx
Hi to everyone else, im on my phone so apologies for my spelling mistakes and lack of personals 

Still thinking of u all xx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies..
weezelet .. good luck with scan. hope they give you go ahead tomm.
It has been a bit quiet here..
Keeping.. I would like to go ahead with it in july but have been asked to wait till august.. might start pills end of july with af... I wish we could do it b4 but never mind ..


----------



## snowflake81

Hi ya,  

I am new the forums.  Finally plucked up the courage to talk to others.  Just wondering how long I should leave it before considering IVF.  I am on my 3rd IUI this month and been referred for IVF.  However the waiting list is really long as you know on nhs.  I was thinking of going private in Sept or so but then I got a initial appointment with my consultant on the nhs and we went to see him.  He said to keep trying with the injections for a few more goes...but I am so fed up being disappointed every month....   please any words of advice.....  i feel like i am wasting my time with iui....


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello everyone,
You are right it has been quiet on hear.
Snowflake, welcome. My pct do 4 IUI's and no more. I think the success rate over four IUI's is similar to one IVF cycle and is more successful where the problem is female related than male related. I had do do four IUI's because otherwise we wouldn't get an NHS funded IVF cycle and as we have a male factor fertility issue and the chance of it working were tiny I will always be angry about the 6 months we lost because of that, but IUI's do work for some people. 
Weezlet, good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.
Shenga hi, how are you, any more new from the lister?
7th, the whole waiting things is so hard isn't it. We are looking to change clinics and so will have an even longer wait grrrrrrrrr. Can ask what you did about medical insurance, as we are considering going abroad. Hope your ok
Jack  
Olga, where have you gone?
Missy not long now, first scan in about a month
Jo, hope your doing OK
Hey to everyone else reading,
AFM I am up and down like a yo yo, went back to work yesterday and it was yuck. Trying to plan what to do next and can't decide between ARGC if they would have us but I have heard they don't take people with high FSH and I don't know what mine is, have asked GP if they will do that and repeat all the other tests we had done right a the beginning and they said they will but I might have to pay, grrrrrrr more expense and not very supportive. Or we are thinking maybe serum, or Zita west but we can't get a consultation there until end of October and I don't really want to wait that long. Still bursting into tears spontaneously and can't really talk about it. Sorry to moan.
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Keeping Hun would u ever consider the lister? They're great they have emailed me 3 times today to update me x 

I know it's hard Hun, losing a baby no matter how young or what stage is hard, I only wish other women don't ave to go thrugh what we are  big hugs       and for some strength       

Lister like I said emailed me several times today and I find out Thursday if I'm matched xx


----------



## shenagh1

Oops forgot to welcome snowflake  Hun where r u based?? I done a lot of iuis with my hospital ALL bfn I thnk it's cmoetelu different for each person and I knew in y heart from the beginning iui wouldn't work for me xx fx for u though xx


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies...
Welcome snowflake... My clinic  always said in total 3 iuis if no pregnancy achieved, if pregnancy achieved but sadly miscarried then 3 after the last iui. logic is the same iuis have a sucess rate of 10 - 15% but beacuse of less stimulation needed worth a try.. I would , if I can afford go for ivf after 3-4 iuis.

Keeping...   good luck with whatever you decide. medical insurance is not a problem, being a part of eu we are covered for emergencies... just look for europeon health card, you can apply for it , it usually arrives within 2 weeks and that entitles you to free emergency t/t. If you go abroad ( in eu) its reassuring as you will be managed by your fertility clinic for most of the things, but if you unfortunately have ohss or need medical help out of hours its free. all you have to do is take your europeon health card and passport with you to a local hospital. they will claim it from our good old nhs. I will send you the link later.. reason we chose to go abroad was one its cheaper( we only paid nearly£1200 for ivf/icsi) , second its more like a holiday or break as we live in a joint family with my m/fil, and it can be stressful at times. it just gives us a break 

Shenagh.. how are you?
Weezelet - how did the scan go?


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, I'm so sorry about your news  .  I have nothing but praise for ARGC but I'm biased, of course.  I was treated for immune issues there but I'm not sure of their stance on FSH levels.  There approach is very tailor-made which is why their success rates are so high but the costs of all the monitoring and immunes treatment does mount up and their admin side can be a bit frustrating.

Snowflake, I was told that stats show that the first six attempts at IUI all had the same chance of success, however, my consultant only recommended three due to costs and our ages.

Thinking of you all ladies and   for your BFPs soon.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Keeping I'm still here!!  I just haven't picked up the laptop in a week it seems.  But I have being reading on the phone.  How is working going?  I was thinking of you on Monday.  I can't help with info on any clinics -  unless you want to come stay with me and go to mine!!  But good advice from 7November re the EU cards - I know when I was in Italy and had really bad insect bites we were so well treated in the hospital and had to go back to see a specialist, on a Saturday night!!  But what ever research you have to do, you'll make the right decision xx

Snowflake welcome to the thread.  My clinic worked in 3's - 3 cycles on clomid with timed intercourse (yes, we got a phone call to tell us when), 3 cycles with clomid and hcg injections, 3 IUIs and then IVF where they would do 3.  And they tailor this to couples too.  We only did 2 full IUIs and said we wanted to do IVF.  Also over here (Ireland) it's private clinics so cost was an issue.  But then, I also looked at the cost of adoption and it would have cost us the same as we have spent now.  I know we're blessed and have 3 frosties for later too.  

Shenagh - exciting times ahead, good luck for Thursdays phone call.  Plenty of     going on for you here xx

Bubblicious - how are you doing hun, how long now?

Jack just wanted to say hi, if you're reading, and you're being thought of xx


Weezlet how did the scan go today?  

AMF I'm going to attack the housework today seeing as I've not done much in the last couple of weeks.  And I'm back to work on Monday which I'm actually lookng forward to      And I'm feeling much better which is good too.  So I'd better get my   off the sofa and get on with my great plans to have DH come home to a sparkling house, which he'll have to hover cause I'm not allowed    

Chat to you all later 

Olga xx


----------



## Weezlet

Agh....scan this morning. Lining too thick to start stimming today. It's 6.2 (and should be under 5)....so carry on with the pill and have to go back next Wed for another scan and hopefully lining will be ok. not sure how the lining is going to get thinner...thought only way for that was with a bleed and dont see that happening within the next week. oh well. will wait and see.

sorry for lack of personals...just got in to work and just feeling a bit yuck! 
xx


----------



## snowflake81

Thanks everyone for your advice.!  Think I will try one more IUI after this one if they will let me ....  I am due to get my 3rd IUI done on Friday hopefully . Have scan tomo morning so will know then. 

Shenagh , I am based in portadown and I am attending Craigavon Hosp at the mo and had my referral app with RFC last week so have to wait for DH to give SA at start of July and then have another app I think after this.... and hopefully be on the list..

Was thinking of Origin in Belfast for my first IVF but not sure??  There are so many clinics across the water and have also been looking at SIMS in dublin....Could you tell how you decided?  xox


----------



## shenagh1

Snowflake I'm only down the road from you, I did all my iui's in craigavon are you under dr McCormack? I got so fed up waiting for the rfc?! Who is your cons in it I had dr traub! You should keep trying with craigavon another time or two, Mary and Fiona are great and I now a girl who got pregnant on her 12th iui with them unfortunately for me I wasn't as lucky but Mary was saying just last month when I rang that they have risen in pregnancy stats recently so they must b doing something right xx


----------



## snowflake81

Hi Shenagh,  Yes I am under Dr McCormack.  I  had my consult with Dr Abeji in RFC.  He was really good, really positive.  I am just so impatient.   Everyone around me is pregnant.  Girls in work having their 2nd babies and me still sitting waiting.....   Just had our  3rd wedding anniversay and feel like evryone is just wondering why we havent had a baby yet   Just hope this iui works .  fingers crossed....


----------



## olga74

Snowflake - I've heard good things about the SIMS and location wise it's off the motorway so it would be handy to get to.  There is a hotel beside it if you needed to stay overnight - if you had a procedure early in the morning.  A friend of mine went there and was successful and I've heard nothing but good about the clinic. I don't know about their actual success rates but I'm sure you can find out online.  I know that they also allow acupuncturists in to their recovery rooms, if that's something you're interested in. They guy I go to works around there and I'm sure if you were interested would team up with who ever was treating you and be able to help.  I can give you a number if you want, closer to the time.  

Hi to everyone else, just home, vegging and mentally preparing to go back to work on sunday!! 

Check in soon, 

Olga


----------



## Keeping busy

Hello my lovelies,
Bubbs, thank you for the info. We have sent off the initial request form and been told they will schedule  an appointment for us for end July when we are in London for the Olympics. Do they insist on you going on the pill do you know or go with your natural cycle?
Olga, so glad to hear you are feeling better. I haven't forgotten about sending you that stuff but being first week back was a bit busy last week. I will prioritise it for this week though   work just about bearable  
Snowflake, hope you are doing ok. I know the why haven't you had a baby yet conversation, my DH and I get it often enough 
Shenga, we did think about lister thank you, but ARGC just seem to have really good success rates. Mind you, I might be wanting ti egg share sometime so you ever know, what colour hair and eyes do you have  
Weezlet, I don't really know how any of it works. You just have to trust the process. When is next scan? Sending you 
7th thank you for the info, buts my mind at rest as I think we ave decided cycle at ARGC and if no luck we will go abroad. I am impressed you live with your inlaws. I don't think I could. Hope you are doing ok
Hey to everyone else reading 
AFm, I'm still up and down but getting there. Have started a diet as I put on a lot of weight last cycle. We have now had confirmation that our notes are on the way from both clinics which is good. Just need to get some bloods redone at my gps as soon as AF shows up although GP isn't being overly helpful about it  
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## olga74

Hey Keeping - I was thinking of you being back, and I figured you'd be busy.  I said it to DH about booking a hotel for the night we're down there and got a bit of a grunt as a reply.  I asked was he not keen on the idea and he said 'to be honest, I'm not'.  So there and then, I said that I'd be pulling a sickie and not going with him.  I do feel strongly about it and I think he knows.  I know I could mention it again but I don't think I'd get anywhere.    But it would be good to read up on what you have, I may have to print it out and leave it lying around, see does he pick up on it.


----------



## Bubblicious

Keeping, I've not known of anybody at ARGC being on the pill.  They tend to go with your natural cycle.  It is open seven days a week and at all hours ... they're a very hard-working bunch there.


----------



## Keeping busy

Bubbs that would be amazing, to just go with my natural cycle and not be in a batch! Thanks for the info, I might need to pick your brain more as things start moving


----------



## Pyra

Hello ladies - apologies for crashing in on your thread  Although I'm still on my 2ww from my first medicated IUI cycle, I'm trying to plan ahead for IVF in case I'm not successful this time.

I wanted to ask you *how your medicated IUI cycle (drugs, dosage, response) helped inform your IVF protocol?* What specifics should I discuss with my consultant when deciding IVF protocol? For instance, I clearly had a dominant follicle emerge early on with IUI drugs which grew much larger than the others, and eventually we did IUI on cd10 with potentially 2 mature follicles, while the rest were smaller. I've been suggested a short protocol given my low AMH, but I believe that it may not resolve the problem of dominant follicle selection in an IVF cycle, which may result in a fewer number of mature eggs at EC.

Any thoughts?


----------



## olga74

Pyra, my consultant knew which meds I reacted to best in IUI so the doseage was upped to allow for more follies and there was additional meds to mature the follies and to hold off on ovulation, and then to trigger it!  I was like you with only 1-2 follies on IUI and managed 10 eggs first IVF and 7 the next one.  So they will know what they are doing.  The short protocol takes 10-14 days.  But I'm hoping that you won't need to do IVF and that this IUI will work for you


----------



## Pyra

Thanks Olga - that's very reassuring. And many congrats to you


----------



## olga74

Hey ladies, 

Just checking in, it's very quite in here.  Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoy the weekend, 

Olga xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey how is everyone, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all, hope you are all ok.
Olga you are right, very quiet on here at the mo  
We have our first appointment with ARCG on 27th July, yeah............. Need some bloods updated by GP, gonna cost £200, oh more expense 
Take care all,
Enjoy the weekend
Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi girls, just a quick one from me to say our baby girl arrived nearly 2 weeks early on Thursday evening. We are both home and well. Catch up with you all soon.


----------



## Keeping busy

Congratulations bubbs  , fantastic news, so pleased for you xx


----------



## shenagh1

Awwww congrats bubbs xxx a wee girl how lovely       enjoy every minute xx


----------



## 7november

congrates bubbs   a big kiss to the little pricess 

Keeping.. 24 July...thats great.. Will you be doing a cycle in august?
AFM: AF arrived yesterday.. heavier than usual, thinking of doing a cycle again in august...


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious  Congrats, that's fantastic news.  

Keeping I know, the expense keeps mounting up but it'll be worth it in the end then you'll have 18 years of being broke!!!

November Silver lining on the heavy AF - it's getting you prepared for great cycle in August and a BFP  

Hi to everyone else checking in, 

Olga


----------



## Sharry

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290618


----------

